# Euer größter Fehlkauf?!  (Bike&Zubehör)



## dooyou (12. August 2003)

Servus,

mich würd mal interessieren ob ihr schonmal einen richtigen Fehlkauf in Sachen Bike&Bikezubehör gemacht habt?

z. B. einen  zuviel gespart oder zu spontan gekauft...


----------



## Micki (12. August 2003)

Klarer Fall:

Centurion Backfire LRS Pro

Gruß
Micki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoo (12. August 2003)

Votec GS4 OS gebraucht auf ebay,...

scheissteil...


----------



## pedalschinder (12. August 2003)

Hallo,

XT V-Brake, was mich dieser M**t angenervt hat  
Schwalbe LandCruiser

mfg


----------



## ILJA (12. August 2003)

ne gebrauchte maximakurbel für 30 ocken (nur ein kurbelarm mit keddenblatt) wo ich zuhause erst mitbekommen hab, das das ding total verbogen war!


----------



## chickenway-user (12. August 2003)

ne manitou magnum. und noch schlimmer war das ich drei jahre damit gefahren bin.


----------



## cool-2 (12. August 2003)

Hi,
mein erstes Bike ein Giant Boulder. Allein das Nachrüsten auf einen brauchbaren Zustand koststen zusätzlich 300 DM.
Giant = globaler Sonderposten an unbrauchbaren Teilen.

Cool-2


----------



## Urlauber (13. August 2003)

jo,  
-X-Lite Schläuche. gehen aufm Trail weg wie warme Semmeln, Standard Butyl sind 40 g schwerer aber Sorgenfrei.

-2,7 Zoll Mobster aufm Flohmarkt (passen ned in meinen Rahmen)  

-Pedale im Urlaub, weil ich meine daheim vergessen hab


----------



## evil_rider (13. August 2003)

hayes FH


----------



## spOOky fish (13. August 2003)

Dämpfer DNM MM 22-AR

2 mal leck geschlagen, das erste mal nach einigen km auf dem forstweg .

Über den Schwalbe Jimmy hab ich mich auch geärgert. Minimales Profil das sehr schnell verschleißt. Er ist mit Abstand der schmalste 2.1er den ich kenne.


----------



## Strunzow (13. August 2003)

Biogrip, die grossen, nicht die Race Versionen.

Viel zu gross die Dinger und die Finger schlafen immer  noch ein...

Und die Magura Julie Disk Bremsen - wenn ich vorher gewusst hätte, wie ******** die sind, hätte ich für wenig mehr Geld XT oder Grimeca S12 dranbauen lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flaschenmann (13. August 2003)

Fat Chance Rahmen.. Erst in "L" gekauft, war vieeel zu gross. Dann konnte ich gegen  " M " umtauschen, viel zu klein, 1 mal gefahren, aufs Maul gelegt, mit Verlust weiterverkauft.  

und der Rahmen war soo schick..


----------



## kangaroo-power (13. August 2003)

Ein SID - XC,

sieht eigentlich nur schön aus. Mit Scheibenbremse montiert wackelt das Ding wie ein Lämmerschwanz, Farbe konnte man bereits
nach 6 Monaten mit der Fingerkuppe abrubbeln.
Und dann die Rekla oh Mann.... nie wieder diese
Rock-shox Grütze!!!


----------



## McDaniel (13. August 2003)

SID SL (kann man ruhigen Gewissens nicht mit Scheibe fahren)
Rithey Steuersatz (rostet wie ein russischer Öltanker)
Magura Louise 02 (muss man nichts mehr zu sagen)
Mavic Crossmaxx XL UST (undicht)
RM Element Sign. (teuer und edel - genau wie die ständigen Ersatzteile)


----------



## simoncarve (13. August 2003)

Magura Julie - so eine ***** Schleifmaschine 
3 Sättel bis eind Max Flite alle Sitzprobleme löste
GS4 Airquadrat, bei der die Zugstufe immer noch nicht tut
ne RST Gamma für mein 'Silberpfeil', die ich jetzt endlich gegen eine Kinesis Starrgabel getauscht habe
ein Shimano LX 2003 Innenlager, auf die das 2002er Werkzeug nicht passt (weil längere Spindel)
mavic X317 die ich jetzt tauschen mußte gegen D521  nachdem ich die o.g. Julie Disk   gegen ne HS33  gewechselt habe


----------



## Berti (13. August 2003)

Louise FR, Gustav M, beide 02

Point Alien II
Chaindog


----------



## Chaka-Checka (13. August 2003)

rock shox judy100 - sabbert trotz öl und dichtungswechsel weiter und zugstufe war für'n ars*h
LX-Innenlager (Vierkannt Schrott) hab ich neulich mein 2tes abgebrochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (13. August 2003)

Shimano XT Disc (nicht mehr in Gebrauch - und nie, nie wieder Scheibe)

Polar S720i (noch in Gebrauch; es mangelt aber auch an einer Alternative)

Shimano 636 (lääääängst nicht mehr... -> entweder Klick- oder Plattform-Pedale)


----------



## der alte ron (13. August 2003)

eine trainingsrolle ... mann ist das langweilig .


----------



## Enrgy (13. August 2003)

Ich überleg schon dauernd, mir fällt an Parts eigentlich nix komplett unsinniges ein...

Aber dafür hab ich mir vor 5 oder 6 Jahren mal bei Bike-O-Bello nen runtergesetzten Regenanzug gekauft.

Nur, ich fahr nich im Regen...

ergo: 1x benutzt, seitdem schimmelt er vor sich hin...

aber mal sehn, evtl. bei ibäh reintun...


----------



## Lupi (13. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von der alte ron _
> *eine trainingsrolle ... mann ist das langweilig . *



Taxc 1420 , ja im Keller ist es grausig


----------



## kukuk3000 (13. August 2003)

Magura Louis FR 02


----------



## SteffenScott (13. August 2003)

richtig extreme fehlkäufe keine aber
marzocchi Z4
ansprechverhalten hee was is das und wenn die einigermaßen angesprochen hat war die viel zu weich
hayes hfx comp quitschen wie sau aber von der bremskraft bedeutend besser als clara oder julie mit 180ger scheibe


----------



## Damage Dan (13. August 2003)

Rock Rotz Psylo XC und ein SID XC Dämpfer 
(war zwar am bike , aber schon alleine deswegen hätte ich es mir
nicht kaufen dürfen.....) waren nur kapott (Psylo hat 5 monate -
davon 2 im Winter-und der SID gigantische 8 Monate-auch davon 
2 im Winter-gehalten) und dann die Exelente 
Garantieabwickelung  

Und das Bike Abo hat mich erst auf Rock Rotz gebracht   
BIKE lese ich aber immer noch


----------



## nobike (13. August 2003)

clara .... quietsch, schleif 
truvativ kurbel ... dauernd Blätter verbogen (zu weich)

und der Überhammer: Grimeca 5 Spoke Alu LRS  .......


----------



## Airborne (13. August 2003)

billiger Pulsmesser - mehr ausfälle als Messdaten

Torsten


----------



## SteffenScott (13. August 2003)

achso ja stimmt ich hatte die truvativ firex, die hats nach nen kleinen abflug verbogen, gut habs wieder zurecht gebogen und nen 3/4jahr später hats das gewinde vom pedal ausgenudelt.
jetzt fahr ich die hussefelt aber die macht mir komische geräusche und im linken pedal merkt man unter hoher belastung nen deutliches knacken.liegt warscheinlich am dh gigapipe innenlager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cedartec (14. August 2003)

Cannondale Jekyll - ist trotz gegenteiliger Behauptung von Cannondale Europe (die dann salamimaessig zurueckgenommen wurde) und von Bikemarket Berlin (die sich auch eher unprofessionell und ahnungslos verhalten haben) fuer Leute meiner Groesse und Gewichtsklasse (198cm & 0.115t) nicht geeignet, auch nicht mit Fox Daempfer. Von daher CD ade ...

Fuer Leichtgewichte vielleicht aber nicht fuer schwere Jungs und der Service bzw. das Verhalten von Cannondale Europe eine einzige Schei..e, hat mich dank der entsprechenden Un-kulanz vom Bikemarket viel Zeit und Geld gekostet. Nun bin ich mit der Sau zufrieden.

Gerhard


----------



## Chaka-Checka (14. August 2003)

hehe.. da sieht man's wieder schön.. überall heisst es magura ist toll... geile testbewertungen usw..

so.. und wie oft viel hier schon der Name Magura? 
Ich sags ja... Magura is Klump


----------



## p3-rida (14. August 2003)

Zu Thema Fehlkauf kann ich folgendes beitragen: Hab mir vor nem halben bis dreiviertel  Jahr ne alte Junior T Sondermodell von 2001(130mm) gekauft und hab mir gedacht: 130mm Doppelbrücke, muss die Steifigkeit sowieso sein. Jetzt besitz ich ein paar Hope M4 mit vorne einer 205er Scheibe und meine Gabel flext was das Zeug hält. Lang wirds die nicht mehr machen!

_-p3-rida-_


----------



## Baxx (14. August 2003)

Trelock Bügelschoss mit Gepäckträgerhaltung von 1996 (?)

Die Halterung kann man vergessen, das Schloss klappert da drin wie sonstwas. Wenn man es hinbekommt was aufzuladen, das nicht einfach runterrutscht, traut man sich nicht mehr eine Kante runterzufahren. Ausserdem ist die ganze Konstruktion sauschwer. Die Halterung kam gleich wieder ab, das Bügelschloss verwende ich aber noch heute...


----------



## evil_rider (14. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von p3-rida _
> *Zu Thema Fehlkauf kann ich folgendes beitragen: Hab mir vor nem halben bis dreiviertel  Jahr ne alte Junior T Sondermodell von 2001(130mm) gekauft und hab mir gedacht: 130mm Doppelbrücke, muss die Steifigkeit sowieso sein. Jetzt besitz ich ein paar Hope M4 mit vorne einer 205er Scheibe und meine Gabel flext was das Zeug hält. Lang wirds die nicht mehr machen!
> 
> _-p3-rida-_ *



die ist doch eh nur bis 160mm zugelassen wenn mich ent alles täuscht


----------



## Strunzow (14. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cedartec _
> *...
> und von Bikemarket Berlin (die sich auch eher unprofessionell und ahnungslos verhalten haben)...
> 
> ...



Bei welchem warst Du denn ? Reinickendorf oder Lichterfelde ?

Eigentlich gehts, nur hin und wieder  muss man mal ein wenig rumschreien, den Chef verlangen und rund machen oder ein böses Fax schreiben, dann geht es wieder....

Bisher kann ich mich nur begrenzt beklagen....


----------



## Rune Roxx (14. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Strunzow _
> *Eigentlich gehts, nur hin und wieder  muss man mal ein wenig rumschreien*



!


----------



## Schwarzspecht (14. August 2003)

Magura Julie!!!!!!
Habe ich bei Neukauf des Rades extra noch tauschen lassen, ich Depp! Immerhin wurde die dann jedes Jahr mindestens einmal auf Garantie ausgewechselt - fahre jetzt das 03er Modell.

Monatliche Fehlkäufe:
Die sogenannten MTB-Fachzeitschriften kauf ich immer noch fast jeden Monat - BSN habe ich sogar im Abo (gab ne Überraschungskiste mit haufenweise Schrott drin).


----------



## [email protected] (14. August 2003)

Ist mir zwar peinlich, je solche Dinger gekauft zu haben...

Die 3-Speichen-Räder von Spengle waren wirklich der letzte Mist.

---> Felge mit Seitenschlag -> 2 Mt. auf Ersatz gewartet.
---> Dann Höhenschlag vorne -> 150 Mücken für Ersatz. Diesmal nur 6 Wochen.
---> Dann Höhenschlag hinten -> NEIN! verkauft!

dazu die Resonanz-Geräusche beim Fahren... einfach nur nervig...

noch n Fehlkauf: Specialized Body Geometry Sattel -> nix für meinen Hintern. Verschenkt.

Mist war auch mein erster Trinkrucksack... wollte nicht begreifen, dass Camelback wirklich das best funktionierende System ist. Na ja, auch verschenkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (14. August 2003)

- SRAM Trigger 7.0 Schalthebel - schon im verpackten Zustand futsch

- DMR V8 Pedale - Lack der bröckelt wie Blätterteig und Lager, die nach 8 Monaten hinüber sind

Ansonsten nie Ärger oder Frust gehabt, weder mit Reifen noch mit anderem Zubehör ;-)


----------



## St.Anger (14. August 2003)

Von der Bordsteinkante runtergefahren tja unt hinten ist mir die sch... gebrochen was sagt ihr dazu es ist ein Scott FX25 .Ich hole mir nie wider was von Scott [email protected] 

TJA UND NÄCHSTES JAHR HOLE ICH MIR EIN DEMO9


----------



## curryketchup (15. August 2003)

deore mechanische scheibenbremse
wiegt eine tonne und hat eine brems-
wirkung wie eine olle cantibremse.

hätte das geld lieber für was sinnvolles
wie bier und zigaretten ausgeben sollen.


----------



## Principia (15. August 2003)

fizik: nisene sattel !!!!


----------



## Reen (15. August 2003)

rocky mountain "the edge"

fullyrahmen mit billigster lackierung und noch billigeren lagern. einfach nur müll damals...



die luftpumpe von tchibo. liegt jetzt irgendwo in der versetalsperre. ich hatte da nen ganz schwachen moment.



flite slr. nur am fully fahrbar, wer das gegenteil behauptet lügt!


----------



## cedartec (17. August 2003)

@strunzow & Rune Roxx

Ich glaube es war der Laden in Lichterfelde, aber schreien bzw. Rechtsanwalt hat nicht viel geholfen, der Chef wollte das Problem am Liebsten auf mich bzw. Cannondale abwaelzen, nachdem Cannondale Druck gemacht hat, war ich der Bloede, ich koennte Seiten darueber schreiben, wie beschissen sich Cannondale Europe danach verhalten hat. Mit viel Labern und hue und hott habe ich dann das Kinesis HT mit ner brauchbaren (XT) Ausstattung bekommen, aber musste damit ich ueberhaupt noch etwas sehe einen Verlust von 400-500 Euro hinnehmen und das tat weh. Von daher kann ich den Laden beim besten Willen nicht weiterempfehlen, zwar sind die Typen nett am Telefon, aber Ahnung haben die nich....und dem Chef sind zufriedene Kunden auch mega egal .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (18. August 2003)

Wenn ich ein CD hätte und der Händler Ärger machen würde, pack ich das bike ins Auto und fahr eben die 30 km nach Holland zu Cannondale und knall denen das da auf die Theke!


----------



## cedartec (18. August 2003)

Klasse Idee, wenn man an der Grenze sitzt. Frueher in Aachen haette ich das auch gemacht, aber jetzt beschaue ich mir die ausgetrocknete Donau in der Naehe von Kelheim und die Entfernung betraegt eher x11, von daher, naechstes Mal kann ich es Dir ja schicken 

...danke fuer den zweckdienlichen Hinweis


----------



## rigger (18. August 2003)

Gerngeschehen!


----------



## bluesky (18. August 2003)

Rock Shox Duke XC 2002
Deore HR Nabe
Point Alien II (Lager)
Kore Lite2 Sattelstütze
Schwalbe Fast Fred


----------



## Lowflyer (18. August 2003)

mein bieheriger fehlkauf waren die RF Prodigy DH  

hier meine erfahrung 

die anderen parts muss ich noch testen, da das bike neu ist. mal sehn was da noch verreckt


----------



## kingmoe (19. August 2003)

Ältere Ritchey-Reifen - Null Grip!
Und ein ABUS-Bügelschloss, bzw. dessen Halterung - war unendlich laut, hat tierisch geklappert. Das Schloss selbst ist allerdings OK, seitdem ist mir kein Bike mehr geklaut worden (vorher 5 in 10 Jahren).


----------



## GrassEater (19. August 2003)

Ist zwar schon lange her, aber der
- Grip Shift (heute wohl sram) SRT 800 
war mein größter Felhkauf. Hat ca. 2 Monate funktioniert, danach war Schalten eher Glückssache. Seit dem NIE wieder drehgriff!! 
- Magura Louise 2002 (mal wieder), scheiss Druckpunkt!
- Conti Explorer Reifen: "komisch, mit meinen uralten IRC Mythos bin ich doch immer ohne Wegrutschen durch die Kurve gekommen..." Niemals höre ich wieder auf BIKE-Urteile
- Mavic 517 Ceramic, sauteuer, Ceramikbeschichtung schnell runter und vor allem die Hohlkammer der Länge nach durchgerissen (Das war vor 6 Jahren, ich glaube heute hat mavic das Material geändert)


----------



## swe68 (19. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Baxx _
> *Trelock Bügelschoss mit Gepäckträgerhaltung von 1996 (?)
> 
> Die Halterung kann man vergessen, das Schloss klappert da drin wie sonstwas. Wenn man es hinbekommt was aufzuladen, das nicht einfach runterrutscht, traut man sich nicht mehr eine Kante runterzufahren. Ausserdem ist die ganze Konstruktion sauschwer. Die Halterung kam gleich wieder ab, das Bügelschloss verwende ich aber noch heute...  *



 
Ich habe die Halterung an meinem Trekkingrad in einem mittleren Wutausbruch (Zeitdruck und -10°) gleich abgebrochen!


----------



## KingDingeling (19. August 2003)

erst war sie nett hübsch und agil , jetzt ist sie fett, hässlich und faul!

sowas passiert mir nichtmehr!


----------



## Baxx (19. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von swe68 _
> *
> Ich habe die Halterung an meinem Trekkingrad in einem mittleren Wutausbruch (Zeitdruck und -10°) gleich abgebrochen! *



Respekt! Wie hast du das denn geschafft? Hätte ich mich da drangehangen wäre wahrscheinlich eher die Sattelstütze gebrochen als die Halterung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (19. August 2003)

@Baxx

Stell Dir einfach vor, Du siehst die S-Bahn einfahren , es ist erbärmlich kalt und Du bekommst das Schloss nicht ab, um das Fahrrad am Fahrradständer anzuschliessen. Die Wut war also gross genug. Aber abgesehen davon lag es wahrscheinlich auch noch an der Kälte, es ist nämlich gleich zerbröselt.


----------



## WackoJacko (26. August 2003)

- Wheeler "Mountain Bike": billiger Wasserrohr-Rahmen, schon ab Werk verbogen, Schummelteile überall (No-Name-Naben, -Felgen, -Innenlager...), Deutschland-Vertretung (damals Augusta Radsport) = (kein Kommentar) -> Nie mehr Wheeler-Würstchen

- Bulls-Eye-Antrieb: sehr cool, sehr teuer, aber unmögliche Kettenlinie, mußte spezielle Imbus-Schlüssel besorgen, weil die Amis so seltsame Maße haben (17/18tel inch etc.), nach wenigen km umgetauscht

- GT Terramoto-Rahmen: sehr cool, sehr teuer, aber bei weitem nicht so stabil wie erwartet... GRRRR

- Aus meiner armseligen Jugend: Schraubkranznaben, Shimano-Positron-Schaltwerke (weil die öfter mal abgerissen waren), Vollachsen (weil die öfter mal durchbrachen), etc. etc. etc.


Meine beste Investion: Deore XT Gruppe


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (26. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cedartec _
> *Cannondale Jekyll - ist trotz gegenteiliger Behauptung von Cannondale Europe (die dann salamimaessig zurueckgenommen wurde) und von Bikemarket Berlin (die sich auch eher unprofessionell und ahnungslos verhalten haben) fuer Leute meiner Groesse und Gewichtsklasse (198cm & 0.115t) nicht geeignet, auch nicht mit Fox Daempfer. Von daher CD ade ...
> 
> Fuer Leichtgewichte vielleicht aber nicht fuer schwere Jungs und der Service bzw. das Verhalten von Cannondale Europe eine einzige Schei..e, hat mich dank der entsprechenden Un-kulanz vom Bikemarket viel Zeit und Geld gekostet. Nun bin ich mit der Sau zufrieden.
> ...


hi,
bin auch 197cm und 0,117t und fahre ebenfalls ein c'dale hardtail von bike market berlin. hatte einige nervige reparaturen:
 xt octalink kurbel verbogen
 xt hinterachskonus dauernd offen, daher auch schleifende scheiben, etc.

gegenüber der kurbel hat sich c'dale europe unnachgiebiger als die kurbel selbst gezeigt. ein fettes "**** you" nach holland. 

bike market uhlandstraße erwies sich aber als ziemlich kulant. und mittlerweile haben sie auch nen kompetenten schrauber


----------



## cedartec (26. August 2003)

@AchsedesBoesen

Haste mehr Glueck gehabt als ich. Hatte bei dem Lichterfelde Laden einmal einen aus der Werkstatt am Apparat, dem war alles furchtbar peinlich. Der machte einen brauchbaren Eindruck am Telefon, aber der ist nicht der Chef - und den moechte ich nicht geschenkt haben. Ich sage ja auch gar nicht, dass CD schlechte Raeder macht, sind halt, wie letztes Jahr im Bike Werkstatt Mag zu lesen war, fuer meinen einen nichts - ich faende es halt serioeser, wenn die dieses Wissen ihren Haendlern mitteilen wuerden und nicht auf Teufel komm raus Raeder verticken....


----------



## techstar (27. August 2003)

hi!

*mavic x317 disc felge:* 
nur was für leichtgewichte und racer
geht damit nicht an den lago - TUT ES NICHT!!!
hab inzwischen hinten die f219 disc dran. schon etwas besser und vom gewicht noch vertretbar...

*stevens schaltaugen:*
schaltwerk binnen 6 monaten 3x abgerissen...und jedes mal nur wegen so nem mini ästchen  
(hab mal ein stevens-schaltauge mit nem votec-(tox)-schaltauge verglichen...arggghhh! VIEL dünner!)

*aldi luftpumpe:* 
hatte 2 davon! pumpleistung ok, aber beide an der selben stelle (übergang pumpenkörper-ventilflansch) abgebrochen!

ciao,
andi


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (27. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cedartec _
> *@AchsedesBoesen
> Ich sage ja auch gar nicht, dass CD schlechte Raeder macht, sind halt, wie letztes Jahr im Bike Werkstatt Mag zu lesen war, fuer meinen einen nichts - ich faende es halt serioeser, wenn die dieses Wissen ihren Haendlern mitteilen wuerden und nicht auf Teufel komm raus Raeder verticken.... *



stimmt. seriöser wäre es allemal. aber bike market is nun mal eher fahrradverticker als vertrauenswerkstatt. dafür haben sie mir aber auch nen umwerfenden preis gemacht  

das mit dem fehlenden service seh ich nich so eng. kann mir ja auch meistens selber helfen.
CD ham die mir übrigens nicht eingeredet. wollte ich selber haben, wegen der strangen lefty und der tollen holzlackierung. *duck*

nennt mich "frau"


----------



## the-red-planet (27. August 2003)

Magura Clara 2000

Hab ich gekauft weil sie so günstig war, bremst auch ordentlich bloss andauernd is der Druckpunkt weg.

Gruß Johannes


----------



## Vokkar (27. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von the-red-planet _
> *Magura Clara 2000
> 
> Hab ich gekauft weil sie so günstig war, bremst auch ordentlich bloss andauernd is der Druckpunkt weg.
> ...



Jau, und dann noch mit den Komposite-Hebeln, zum kotzen die Teile.


----------



## raymund (27. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von the-red-planet _
> *Magura Clara 2000
> 
> Hab ich gekauft weil sie so günstig war, bremst auch ordentlich bloss andauernd is der Druckpunkt weg.
> ...



Die habe ich auch (119,-  v+h) , musste dann die Bremsgriffe tauschen (Kulanz, innerhalb 1 Woche war Ersatz da)
Hatte zwischenzeitlich aber Louise-Griffe drangemacht. Ergebnis: 1.a Druckpunkt und Bremsverhalten, kein Schleifen.
Lediglich wenn ich bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten bremse macht sie Geräusche wie ein Güterzug.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raggaman (27. August 2003)

Marzocchi MXC Air (Gott allein weis warum ich mir diese Gabel jemals angeschaft habe).......


----------



## Brainspiller (28. August 2003)

Mavic 217er Felgen 
Votec GS4 gebraucht gekauft und ruck zuck verbogen
Mein erstes Bike, ein Wheeler mit viel Mogelteilen die nix taugen.


----------



## Deleted3300 (28. August 2003)

DMR V8


Conti Vertical Protection


CD-Arschbrecher-Sattel


*würg*

[edit]

Rst 280

Der scheiss des Jahrhunderts!


----------



## tschakaa (28. August 2003)

fehlkauf war mein stevens nicht wirklich - meine interessen haben sich innerhalb ein paar monate um 180° von Marathon auf Freeride gewendet. 
das bike ist übrigens noch zu haben!


----------



## Kamikazepat (30. August 2003)

3 deore Kurbelsätze, die glei wieder am arsch warn


----------



## Mr.B. (30. August 2003)

My biggest Fehlkauf war ne Sattelstütze von Scott für 20 EUR die dann nicht gepasst hat weil sie 1,5mm zu groß war. 
Den Laufradsatz  ZAC 19 , wo nach jeweils zwei Wochen nach jedem Speichennachziehen die Speichen wieder locker waren. (Und der Fahrradladen hatte das echt gut gemacht - vorherige Felgen  - einmal im Jahr hingegangen.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-dooom (31. August 2003)

Sigma Mirage/X fürs DS bike,
559/60 mm Schlauch von Kaufland
Kettler Mirage 28" Sport-rad
...
Julian


----------



## nobike (31. August 2003)

... wie unterschiedlich die Einschätzungen sind. Dem Satz Mech. Deore Bremsen für 69.- würde ich weiter unter bestbuy einstufen, für (single)trails, mit den Zac 19 bin ich auch zufrieden ....


----------



## blauhassinger (3. September 2003)

Jooh,

fetter Fehlkauf:

Votec C9 mit GS3 und Risse Astro!!!
1999 für damals schlappe 7000 DM
[Immerhin GUT getestet in der BIKE!!]

Da hat eigentlich nix richtig funktioniert.

irgendwann ist dann mit Hilfe meines Bikehändlers - danke dafür - ein Votec F7 drausgeworden.

Das einzige Orginalteil das jetzt noch dran ist von damals
.... 
mmh
....die Kettenblätter. 
Der Rest ist alles ausser Funktion oder in ARSCH gegangen!!

[eh, ich wiege 70 kg und bin ein alter Mann!!]

Nie mehr Carbon!!!

Blauhassinger


----------



## crossie (3. September 2003)

fehlkauf???

naja, mir ist so ziemlich alles abgefreckt was ich mal besessen habe....

von rahmen über kurbeln über innenlager, bis hin zu schaltung (bäh) und gabeln.....

aber fehlkauf? öööhm....so richtig sinnlos waren glaubich mal latexschläuche, also die blauen dünnen teile, aber ein fehlkauf waren sie auch nich.

clara 01 - ich kann nicht klagen, VR kannste in die tonne kicken, HR hat gebremst wie sauuuuu....



cheers
crossie

(p.s. wenn mir was einfällt poste ichs, versprochen  )


----------



## eL (4. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von blauhassinger _
> *Jooh,
> 
> fetter Fehlkauf:
> ...


sind das spezial Kettenblätter aus naquada oder warum halten die sooo lange ....weil sind ja jetz 4 jahre her seit kauf  

mein verfehltester fehlkauf war die anschaffung einer Magura JULIE (war schon am Komplettrad verbaut).Dat dingen hat nieeeeee funktioniert und wurde dann gegen ne HS33 getauscht.Auch die Formula HD5 am vorgängerbike war absolut nicht zu gebrauchen da sie keiner dicht bekam bzw die beläge ja immer voller Dot 4 waren Mal abgesehen davon das die bremsscheiben mit v160 und h140 echt sehr klein ausfielen.


----------



## yeah (4. September 2003)

.......... das war Bees Helium Nabensatz .... der grösste mist aller zeiten, da nicht regentauglich


----------



## Strunzow (4. September 2003)

Sigma Mirage - die fipsige Halterung der Lampe taugt nicht im Gelände, die Lampe rutscht dauernd und der Stecker rutscht auch dauernd aus der Buchse. Der Akku war dank dem mitgelieferten ungeregelten  Lader auch nach knapp 4-5 Monaten durch.

Schwalbe Fast Fred - kein Halt auf gar nichts, ausser knochentrockenen Wegen und Asphalt.

Stevens F5 - Rahmenbruch nach 1950 km
Stevens F6 - Bruch der Dämpferwippe nach 3-4 Wochen

Biogrip Griffe - für Bärenpranken geeignet, für normale Hände viel zu gross

Magura Julie - war an meinem Rad schon dran. Sie quietscht, sie schleift - alles was man von einem Musikinstrument so erwartet, als Bremse ist sie eher schlecht. Hinten verschleisst sie einen Belagsatz nach dem anderen, der vordere hält schon 4500 km, OBWOHL ich beide Bremsen gleichmässig benutze. Sobald der nächste grössere Defekt auftritt, tausche ich sie gegen was anderes (Grimeca 12.0 oder XT Disk).


Cateye Rücklicht - Halterung nach 8 Monaten kaputt

Sigma BC800 Tacho - einmal in den Regen gekommen, kaputt.


----------



## Maurice73 (4. September 2003)

stell dir vor du würdest mit den schirmen dauernd so einen pech haben  

dann wäre aber sonntag nix mit ersten platz und so

wir kommen übrigens samstag-also, meld dich


gruß
m


----------



## Crazy_Bear (7. September 2003)

HAbe vor kurzem einen Fullface Helm bei ebay für 55  ersteigert hätte ich ca 20 min gewartet hätte ich satte 30  gespart.

Mein Rad das ich vo 1 1/2 Jahren hatte wahr voll der Fehlkauf.
ICh wollte Dirt und Strett fahren und der Dealer hat mir ein CC Rad angedreht.
Für CC war es nicht schlecht aber für Dirt und Street grausig. Dauernt war etwas Kaput.


----------



## Staatsfeind (7. September 2003)

Ganz klar ein Paar Sram 9.0SL Bremshebel für meine meachanischen Discs (anno 99) erstmal haben sie ned gepasst und eine woche später bekam ich meine Hydraulischen Discs 
Naja und zuletzt meine Magura XC comp Discwheels, sollten immer mal an meinen CCler dran, aber ich hatte nie einen, bin ein ziwe Touren damit gefahren und dann war ich ne Zeitlang Bikelos und sie waren unnütz, jetzt habe ich sie endlich verkauft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (7. September 2003)

Hab ich schon Polar S720i gesagt? 

Ja, hab ich... ich weiß!

Muss es trotzdem mal wieder los werden (wie Rudi Völler Kritik an ARD-Kommentatoren)!

Ärger mich gerade mal wieder damit rum... so ein Schrott!


----------



## RobBj123 (7. September 2003)

Magst du deinen Polar nicht verkaufen...? Hätte bestimmt Interesse dran! ;-)


----------



## Rune Roxx (7. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von RobBj123 _
> *Magst du deinen Polar nicht verkaufen...? Hätte bestimmt Interesse dran! ;-) *



Ich mag ihn zerhämmern, aus dem Fenster werfen, dem Bikegott opfern und sodomieren..............

Das Problem ist ja, dass es nichts besseres auf dem Markt gibt! Das beste ist hier leider nicht gut genug...

Außerdem müsstest du regelmäßig wahllos meine Beiträge löschen oder mir sonstwie auf die Nerven gehen, dass ich dir das Gerät "guten Gewissens" verkaufen könnte!

Überleg dir die Anschaffung nochmal; alleine die Unbrauchbarkeit bei schlechtem Wetter (Schmutz krabbelt unter die große rote Taste) macht das Gerät für Fahrer wie dich und mich (die auch mal drei Stunden im Regen & Schlamm rumfahren) untauglich. 

"Trainingsbegleiter für ambitionierte Athleten und Profis" - eine Farce...


----------



## RobBj123 (7. September 2003)

Tja, aber es gibt ja anscheinend keine wirkliche Alterntive... Oder kommt demnächst der HAC5 ?

Egal, eigentlich bin ich es ja gewöhnt, dass die Teile bei (intensiver!) Benutzung rumzicken, wieso sollte das mit dem Bordcomputer nicht genauso sein...?!?


----------



## sinaaz (10. September 2003)

also an Fehlkäufen hätten wir da....

1.) einen Marin Alulite-Vorbau, wo sich die Schrauben   durchnudelten  
2.) 2-3 Schrott-DH Lenker, 2 davon gebrochen ( das tat weh und mein Helm war futsch), mein AnswerDH -Lenker (musst ich damals haben  hält seit 1995.
3.) Ein STX-RC SChaltwerk 


Sehen wir weiter


----------



## Summerweb (10. September 2003)

Schwalbe Fast Fred!

Die Verbindung von Steigung und Schotter bedeutet beim SFF: Schieben *ächtz*


----------



## joe_black (10. September 2003)

merida-z mountenbike, bin damit 3 wochen gedirtet, und jetzt is schon alles verbogen, hat risse und quitscht. ich fahr doch lieber mit meinem anderen. 1000  im eimer, mensch muss man(n) sein, dann is man(n) der "klügste" *lolwech*


----------



## Ollimat (11. September 2003)

1.
SLR Sattel
Hat nicht lange gehalten ->1500kkm dann war Schicht

2.
Shimano Mudflap
mehr Dreck unter dem Dingen als dass er was abhielt

3.
Sigma Elipsoid
einmal runtergefallen, schon war die Innerei i.A.

4.
Hot Chili Zymotic
gebrochen an der Kettenstrebe

5.
Rock shox Judy
Buchsen haben Spiel

6.
Sran Plasma
ausgeleiert nach ca. 3000 km

7.
Rock shox Seatstay
macht nix ausser verkanten oder ausschlagen

Gruss
Olli


----------



## meissner (11. September 2003)

Servus
Grösster Schocker war die Rock Schoker SID Race 2000 Gabel mit angeblich 60mm. Die ersten 2 Monate hatte sie ca. 35mm real. Nach 1/2 Jahr war die Gabel unbrauchbar, sprach immer weniger an und hatte am Schluss noch etwa 10mm Federweg zudem wakelte die Gabel massiv beim Bremsen. Dann lieber eine Steife Gabel, als eine Feder die über Fr. 1000.- kostet.
 

weiha!
André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.Cmdr.Worf (11. September 2003)

SRAM Kette PC68. Hat mich 23 Euro gekostet. Kette wollte nicht auf das große Ritzel klettern. Mit der Shimano war es dann kein Problem mehr. Nie wieder eine SRAM-Kette. Ich bleib jetzt Shimano treu.


----------



## Rune Roxx (11. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von drop_hopper _
> *merida-z mountenbike, bin damit 3 wochen gedirtet, und jetzt is schon alles verbogen, hat risse und quitscht. ich fahr doch lieber mit meinem anderen. 1000  im eimer, mensch muss man(n) sein, dann is man(n) der "klügste" *lolwech*  *



Merida baut doch gar keine Dirtbikes, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## joe_black (13. September 2003)

ne, des war n cross country, aber ich hatte damals kein anderes bike, und jetzt is es im eimer. naja, selber schuld, sprechen mich aber auch nich mehr wirklich an, die bikes von merida


----------



## Blutdrache (14. September 2003)

Und sie tun es doch, hätten ews aber lieber bleiben lassen 

klick mich


----------



## Rune Roxx (14. September 2003)

@drop_hopper:

Da wär dir jedes andere CC-Rad auch gebrochen! Diese Rahmen sind ja auch +/- auch Leichtbau und nicht auf Haltbarkeit getrimmt... Wie bist du denn auf die blöde Idee gekommen? Du benutzt ja auch kein Baseballcap als Helm...

@Blutdrache:

Geb dir vollkommen recht!


----------



## currywurst4 (14. September 2003)

GRRRR: XT- V-Brake!!
GRRRRR: Flite Tri Gel!!!
GRRRRRR: OURY Grips!!!
Und für jeden, der viel Ärger, Geduldsproben beim Einstellen und anschließende Weinkrämpfe, weil keinen Effekt inclusive lästiges Knacken trotz stundenlanger Fehlersuche wünscht: Syntace VRO!!! Edelschrott vom Feinsten!
Ach ja: Beste Reifen zum Auf-jedemTerrain-auf-die-Fresse-fliegen: BONTRAGER Jones!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe_black (14. September 2003)

nun ja,

ich war jung, hatte kein geld und wollte unbedingt biken, da war mir der rest voll egal, naja, aber jetzt hab ich gott sei dank mein dirtbike, kann sich nichts mehr fehlen.


----------



## Puky Pitt (14. September 2003)

Clickies
Mavic 221
Schwalbe Big Jim light 
110mm Vorbau 
Selle Royal Blast  Sattel.......
.....

M.f.G Puky


----------



## Boandl (16. September 2003)

Hallo.

ach ja Selle Royal Blast, super Comfort aber nach einer Woche kam links das Gel raus. Geplatzt! Ist wohl nichts für 0,095 t.

Jetzt hab ich nen Terry, hält immerhin schon 1/2 Jahr.

Gruss B.


----------



## Zitz (16. September 2003)

meine grössten Fehlkäufe waren:
1. N Satz Shimano V-Brakes fürn Streetbike, die ich 2 Tage später durch HS33 ersetzt habe.
2. Standartpedale mit Haken und Riemen, statt mit n Satz Plattformpedale zu holen.
Die Dinger waren nicht mal gut fürs Rennrad, weil das Clickies hat.
3. n Flaschenhalter für mein erstes Dualbike
4. noch n Flaschenhalter fürs Dualbike, sind aber jetzt am Rennrad dran!
5. Plastiksteckschutzbleche, das Hintere ist gebrochen, das vordere Verwende ich überhaupt nciht!


----------



## Flins (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von [N.F.F] Zitz _
> *
> 3. n Flaschenhalter für mein erstes Dualbike
> *


----------



## der unfassbare (17. September 2003)

...da ich mich gerade wieder darüber dusselig ärgere an meinem rotwild:

1. eine DUKE xc 100 (sifft auf der rechten seite-dadurch praktisch keine dämpfung mehr, jedes ausfedern schlägt in die handgelenke, buchsenspiel bis zum abwinken und das alles schon zum zweiten mal - hab' das rad gerade mal 1,5 jahre)
2. ein sid xc lockout (negativkammer hält ebenfalls schon zum zweiten mal keine luft mehr und die lauffläche hat riefen, die stark an den grand canyon erinnern)

so ein schönes rad und dann dieser SCHROTT auf dem ROCK SHOX steht...

ciao, grr, tob!
der u!

NIE WIEDER ROCK SHROTTs!


----------



## cluso (17. September 2003)

Also diese Teile haben mich ohne Ende geärgert: mad:  

1. FSA-Innenlager, war nach knappen 1000 km lauter als 
die Hinterradnabe, der letzte Dreck.

Jetzt ist ein RF drin (in Garantie für das FSA), denke, daß das mich überlebt.

2. Shimano LX-Kurbeln. 2 von 2 Kurbeln haben das eiern angefangen. Ja ich habe es richtig montiert, ja es waren Octalink und es waren nicht die Kettenblätter die eierten.

3. SRAM V-Brakes und Naben, sind schlicht weg *******!!

4. Ritchey Steuersatz, der hat seinen Fettinhalt regelmäßig auf
die Gabel, Reifen und Felge ergossen.

5. Marrzochi Z2 mag unseren Winter nicht (Alu und Crom ist schneller korodiert, wie ich putzen konnte).

6. Shannon Stütze, beschissen zum einstellen, verfärbt sich nach kurzer Zeit.


Aber es gibt ja auch Lichtblicke  


Gruß

Alex

PS: Ich liebe Altweibersommer


----------



## Olly Ultimate (17. September 2003)

DMR V8 Pedale........die allergrößte Grütze seit der Holzbombe, ich hab diese Prothesen nicht mal 2 Wochen dran und die Organe knarzen wie ein altes Gerippe. Dieses Geraffel ist sein Geld absolut nicht wert.


----------



## S-Racer (17. September 2003)

Verda.....

Laufradsatz für Zweitbike am 12.04.03 bekommen und jetzt ist die Nabe am Vorderrad schon defekt.

Nabe Deore 2003 ist an einem Konus sichtbar wellenförmig auf ca. 3mm eingelaufen. Die Kugeln sind sicher auch hin.
Laufrad dreht rau und ruckelt.
Laufrad wurde nicht hoch belastet und nie mit Dampfstrahler behandelt.

Anderer Laufradsatz am Bike einer Bekannten mit Deore Naben läuft ruckelig, Laufräder haben ca. 2000km runter.
Naben sind wohl auch am Ende.

Was ist mit Shimano los ?????

Damned M.


----------



## Nomercy (14. November 2003)

Hi @all

Eine ganz *kurze* Alex He. Radhose, schwarz (sieht aus wie eine klassische Badehose) ist das letzte Teil, was man braucht. Das Ding rutscht mit bei jeder Bewegung bis unter die Axelhöhlen, ist ausserdem zu groß (meine Schuld) und hat eine sehr weiche Konsistenz, incl. dem Sitzpolster, was summa summarum den Effekt noch ziemlich verstärkt. Fazit: Kurze Radhosen sind für den Ar***  .

Greets


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (15. November 2003)

Mein blödes Sigma-Funktacho, das ich zu Beginn noch so gelobt habe. Nie wieder.
Nachdem ich alle Batterien ausgetauscht habe, ging es immer noch nur...gelegentlich  
Jetzt habe ich wieder so ein nettes mit Kabel! Back to the roots....


----------



## jona$ (15. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von techstar _
> *
> 
> aldi luftpumpe:
> ...



also so langsam glaube ich wirklich, theworldburns hat recht... hab das ding eh schon total überteuert bei ebay gekauft und nach dem 2. mal richtigen pumpens ist das gewinde total ausgenudelt


----------



## Redman (16. November 2003)

> Mein blödes Sigma-Funktacho, das ich zu Beginn noch so gelobt habe. Nie wieder.



Mir gings genauso.... 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## helgeg (16. November 2003)

Gore Windstoppersocken und -helmmütze.
Mit den Socken hatte ich immer noch kalte Füße und mit der Mütze unterm Helm ist mir bei ca. +1 ° fast der Kopf explodiert.

Aldi-Biketrikot. Viel zugroß und komisches Material.


----------



## 27er (16. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von swe68 _
> *Mein blödes Sigma-Funktacho, das ich zu Beginn noch so gelobt habe. Nie wieder.
> Nachdem ich alle Batterien ausgetauscht habe, ging es immer noch nur...gelegentlich
> Jetzt habe ich wieder so ein nettes mit Kabel! Back to the roots.... *



ging mir genauso    ...

kabel rulez !


----------



## Michael_K (16. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von 27er _
> *
> 
> ging mir genauso    ...
> ...



  Dem kann ich nur zustimmen! Nach einigen Wochen kam die Kabelhalterung wieder ans bike und die RCS-Einheit,nunja...


----------



## Pfirsich (17. November 2003)

habe nen Pulsmesser der setzt immer aus wenn man unter ner Hochspannungsleitung durch fährt oder anner Bahnschiene ist. Is halt ******* wenn man am Rad festgekettet ist....... 

Meine größten Fehlkäufe waren 

1. die Tioga Factory DH. Waren sau teuer, das Profil war so schnell weg ich dachte ich fahr auf Moosgummi und griffe hatten sie nur auf festem trockenen Untergrund.

2. Sellebasano DH-Sattel(nicht original Selle). Sah aus wie nen Soffa, war gut gepostert und man konnte nicht so leicht wegrutschen, doch nach der erste Belastungsprobe war das ding kugelrund und man hat sich die eier darauf wundgeschubbert.

Es lebe der original Selle Italia Rennradsattel. Der hält und hält und hält ... .... ... .... ... .... ... .... ... .... ... .... ...


----------



## chickenway-user (17. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Smartbiker _
> *Verda.....
> 
> Laufradsatz für Zweitbike am 12.04.03 bekommen und jetzt ist die Nabe am Vorderrad schon defekt.
> ...



solltest vielleicht mal die naben einstellen???


----------



## ICH HEISSE OLAF (18. November 2003)

Schwalbe Black Jack ---> der Pannenreifen schlechthin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -quake- (18. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pfirsich _
> *Meine größten Fehlkäufe waren
> 
> 1. die Tioga Factory DH. Waren sau teuer, das Profil war so schnell weg ich dachte ich fahr auf Moosgummi und griffe hatten sie nur auf festem trockenen Untergrund.
> ...


 das sind 1a reifen!!


----------



## S-Racer (18. November 2003)

Du Scherzkeks Chickenweg User,

ich stelle meine Naben schon mal ein aber nicht nach 4 Monaten schon.
das Zeug ist halt minderwertige Schlitzaugenware.
Ab XT allerdings OK.
Es geht nichts über Klugsch......

Gruß M.


----------



## Speichennippel (18. November 2003)

Fürs Rennrad für 750 DM Aero-Laufräder mit nur 12 Speichen. Bin nach 50 km durch ein Schlagloch gefahren, da waren die Felgen hin. Neue Felgen sollten 700 DM kostet......


----------



## -quake- (18. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Smartbiker _
> *Du Scherzkeks Chickenweg User,
> 
> ich stelle meine Naben schon mal ein aber nicht nach 4 Monaten schon.
> ...


und der papst kackt in wein..  

die stellt man ein wenn se spiel haben und nich wenn "200" oder "2342.3" km gefahren sind.....  

meine xt hatten auch nach 150 km n geringes spiel -> lager gecheckt; alles bestens!! die konterung hat sich gelöst...


----------



## S-Racer (19. November 2003)

Bleib locker,

wenn ich neue Naben, in diesem Fall komplette Laufräder erwerbe und diese einbaue, kann ich doch wohl davon ausgehen, dass das Lagerspiel eingestellt ist.
Da aber Shimano das Spiel offenbar zu eng einstellt laufen die Naben in kurzer Zeit ein.

Nur absolute Cracks haben überhaupt die Möglichkeit Konusnaben einzustellen, die sind nun mal in diesem Forum konzentriert vorhanden.

Frag doch mal draußen Biker ob sie auch alle 2 Wochen ihre Naben einstellen, die meisten können gerade mal einen Reifen aufpumpen.

Also nochmal, Shimano liefert unterhalb von XT/LX wohl minderwertige Naben.
Mit dieser Meinung bin ich nicht alleine.

Meine neuen XT Naben habe ich nach dem Erwerb sofort gecheckt und habe auch da ein etwas zu stramm eingestelltes Konuslager entdeckt. 
Spürbar war es wenn man das ausgebaute Laufrad zwischen 2 Händen drehen lässt, da hat´s richtig geruckelt.
Nach dem Fetten mit hochw. Fett und dem Einstellen der Konen läuft das Laufrad absolut sauber.
Aber wer macht das als normaler Biker schon.......

Gruß M.


----------



## siments-biker (19. November 2003)

der masterkiler aus dem forum hat ein univega 9fr gekauft , 2 mal gefahren  fast alles kaputt , däpfer  riss usw.

bike hat 650 gekostet   also kein wunder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berti (19. November 2003)

komm, als wäre deine banane das gelbe vom Ei!


----------



## Berti (19. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von currywurst4 _
> *GRRRR: XT- V-Brake!!
> GRRRRR: Flite Tri Gel!!!
> GRRRRRR: OURY Grips!!!
> ...




syntace vro?
Na ok, sieht kacke aus, aber ich bin damit ddd gefahren und das ging wunderbar?!?


----------



## kad00r (19. November 2003)

Mein größter Fehlkauf war ein Schwalbe Little Albert, einfach dreckig das Teil. Dünn wie ein 1.95er und die Noppen reißen schon vom Angucken ab. Naja ist ja auch ein Anfängerding, egal, trotzdem ********!!!


----------



## Doc Hollyday (28. November 2003)

ein Terry Sattel für die Freundin - nach der ersten Tour war Sie wund und dann ging zwei Wochen nix.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (28. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lt.Cmdr.Worf _
> *SRAM Kette PC68. Hat mich 23 Euro gekostet. Kette wollte nicht auf das große Ritzel klettern. Mit der Shimano war es dann kein Problem mehr. Nie wieder eine SRAM-Kette. Ich bleib jetzt Shimano treu. *



Hast du ne Shimano Kassette? Die haben etwas andere Zähne und sollen nicht so ganz mit Sram laufen


----------



## evilrogi (28. November 2003)

Tja, hatte da mal ein Cannondale F 4000 (Hardtail) mit Coda-Scheibe gekauft. Ihr könnt Euch nicht vorstellen, wie schlecht dass ein Bike der SFr. 6500-Klasse sein kann. Anmerkung: Rahmen und Gabel sehr steif und tolles Handling.   
Einige Beispiele gefällig? Festlaufende Lager, vermurkste Bremshebelschrauben ab Werk (Coda), Späne im Tretlager, Sattelgestellbruch (Coda), regelmässig abfallende Kurbel (Coda, zu kurze Kurbelschrauben), undichte Bremszylinder (Coda), dazu ultraschwache Bremsleistung und schliessende Bremse bei Belastung (von wegen NASA-Oel), einfach U-N-G-L-A-U-B-L-I-C-H!!! 
Und wer ist die arme Sau, der Kunde und der Händler, der immer was arrangieren musste, Cannondale hat sich mit Garantieleistungen ordentlich Zeit gelassen. 
Fazit daraus: NIE wieder Cannondale!!!! Bin doch kein Beta-Tester!!!! 
Habe schon einigen den Kauf eines Knackondales ausreden können (yes!!) und bei zweien die nicht hören wollten hat sich doch tatsächlich der Hinterbau der Scalpelrahmen gelöst, man ist schliesslich die erste Firma die Rahmen klebt.....

Greez Evilrogi

Anderes: 
Rock Shox Psylo Race-Gabel: Superfunktion, aber es drückt halt immer mal wieder Luft von der Positiv- in die Negativkammer (Folge: die Gabel säuft ab). 
:kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## whoa (28. November 2003)

*corratec diamant grip rot*
auflösungserscheinungen des kevlargewebes nach 2 wochen, sprich der reifen bekam häßliche beulen.. 

*rock shox retro-fit kit*
gekauft, eingebaut, festgestellt das es überhaupt nicht funktioniert, ausgebaut und auf total air kit umgestiegen.. 150dm für nix 


@ evilrogi
dies ist der grund warum wir beim gbbc am liebsten crack'n fails durch die luft schleudern. schau beim nächsten mal einfach vorbei, ich denke du bist gut motiviert.


----------



## evilrogi (28. November 2003)

Hallo Whoa!

Solche Bilder sind natürlich Balsam für meine Seele ;-)))) !!!!


----------



## 24 Driver (30. November 2003)

Felt Backpedal     

nach 2 tagen fehlten an einer pedale 10 von den pins die da eingesteckt sind !


----------



## -quake- (30. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Smartbiker _
> *
> 
> Nur absolute Cracks haben überhaupt die Möglichkeit Konusnaben einzustellen, die sind nun mal in diesem Forum konzentriert vorhanden.
> ...


 goil dann bin ich ein crack?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (30. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von -quake- _
> *
> goil dann bin ich ein crack?!    *



ich auch... 

ps: nimm dir mal 5 naben hintereinander vor... dann kannst du´s!


----------



## LeCorno (1. Dezember 2003)

ungeduld, ungeduld...


----------



## LeCorno (1. Dezember 2003)

BBB-Kettenniete(r) "Nautilus"

Zerstört zuverlässig alle Arten von HG-Ketten. 
100% Recyclingfähig


----------



## Mistl (6. Dezember 2003)

eine Gore Bikehose (lang) mit Windstopper für 115 Teuros. Für die kalte Jahreszeit total ungeeignet da viel zu kalt. (vielleicht bin ich halt auch nen weichei  )

bin jetzt auf der suche nach ner wirklich warmen hose... und denke ich nehm die mammut ultimate pant.... zwar keine spezielle radhose aber elastisch und warm

mistl


----------



## Thunderbird (7. Dezember 2003)

@ mistl: bevor du noch einen Fehlkauf tätigst würde
ich es eher mal vorher mit einer langen Skiunterhose
(ca. 15,-  ausprobieren) Die braucht man aber wirklich
erst bei Minusgraden. Oder hör' einfach auf, die Beine 
zu rasieren.  

Thb


----------



## to baggan ds (6. Januar 2004)

mein übelster fehlkauf war der kauf des point f6,der lenker ist der letzte sch***!!ich bereue es dafür 22ausgegeben zu habn!!!


----------



## drivingghost (6. Januar 2004)

so ein tolles kettenreinigungsgerät. richtig teuer und richtig mist.


----------



## DH-dooom (6. Januar 2004)

also.. da fang ich mal an..

IRC Back country 2x2,25 fürs CC rad.. krass scher, krass instabil, krass schlechter durchschlagschutz, einfach schlecht..

Point kettenspanner.. hat nach dem zweiten aufsetzer den diens eingestellt

NC 17 Kettenstrebenschutz war nach 3 wochen durch

Kona Knie/Scheinbein protektoren waren nach 30 minuten völlig versüfft.. bei regen von innen nasser als von aussen

Shimano LX schaltwerk  schaltet nach 3 wochen wie es lustig ist.. trotz locktite

Sigg Flaschenhalter: war nach 3 wochen benutzung mit sigmal-lampe völlig ausgenuddelt

Sigma Mirage Akku: hat nach ca 1 woche den dienst quitiert, Garantiefall, zweiter ist währen der benutzung in Flammen aufgegangen.. 
nun hab ich sie auf 12V 70Watt aufgerüstet 

sodele.. das wärs erstma!!


----------



## Trekie (12. Januar 2004)

Specialized S-Works UST Reifen - nach 500m auf Asphalt Platt

Shimano PD-M 858 - zwar dreckresistend, aber zu weiche Federn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (12. Januar 2004)

Die Medion Digitalcam vom Aldi, macht Bilder wie Kotze das Ding.


----------



## DH-dooom (12. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Metzkergiga4u _
> *Die Medion Digitalcam vom Aldi, macht Bilder wie Kotze das Ding. *




... bike


----------



## Lumix (12. Januar 2004)

.... nach wenigen Kilometern undicht wie ein Kieslaster.


----------



## headbug (12. Januar 2004)

Hmm Fehlkauf ob ihr glaubt oder nicht es war ein Selle Royal Lookin mtb Sattel...
Zuerst am rand silberzeugs abgegangen...
danach vorne was raus gekommen (denke es war gel.... habe es mir aber dann doch nicht in die Haare geschmiert weil ich mr nicht sicher war) und zu guter letzt Titan gestell verlor Farbe


----------



## masterali (12. Januar 2004)

> Nabe Deore 2003 ist an einem Konus sichtbar wellenförmig auf ca. 3mm eingelaufen. Die Kugeln sind sicher auch hin.




kann ich nur bestätigen bei mir dass gleiche und erst 5500 km runter. Naja jetzt kommen tune naben hin


----------



## schlappmacher (15. Januar 2004)

Da wird einem ja ganz anders, wenn man die ganzen Postings liest - ist wohl normal, dass einem die ganze High-Tech Bike-Industrie nix als Schrott liefert...?

Ich kann guten Gewissens nur vom Cat Eye Altimeter abraten; entweder die Höhermesserfunktion geht nicht, oder das Ding geht gar nicht wegen - hm Bodennebels???

War'n 100 DM (jawolll!MAAK)  sauber in den Sand gesetzt...

Nach zweimal Einschicken auf Garantie hab ich mir nen BC800 gekauft und verlasse mich auf meine Kumpels mit HAC oder was auch immer; quasi als amtliche Höhenmetermessung....

Ciao,

Schlappmacher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiVo (15. Januar 2004)

LX Freilauf < 8000 km hin
LX Canti (vorne) abgebrochen  AUA, direkt vor der Uniklinik Ambulanz  
XT Parallelogramm Vbrake: Quitsch wie Hund, Mistding
XT Tretlager < 10.000 km
Contischläuche, dauernd haken die Ventile
Helles Lenkerband für den Randonneur: Quatsch mit Sosse, zweimal angepackt und dreckig wie ....

to be continued...


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (15. Januar 2004)

headbug schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm Fehlkauf ob ihr glaubt oder nicht es war ein Selle Royal Lookin mtb Sattel...
> Zuerst am rand silberzeugs abgegangen...
> danach vorne was raus gekommen (denke es war gel.... habe es mir aber dann doch nicht in die Haare geschmiert weil ich mr nicht sicher war) und zu guter letzt Titan gestell verlor Farbe



dito
Von der Qualität ist das Ding der letzte Sch*** - Bin aber zu faul nen neuen zu kaufen, außerdem ist er recht bequem.


----------



## Rune Roxx (15. Januar 2004)

TiVo schrieb:
			
		

> LX Freilauf < 8000 km hin
> LX Canti (vorne) abgebrochen  AUA, direkt vor der Uniklinik Ambulanz
> XT Parallelogramm Vbrake: Quitsch wie Hund, Mistding
> XT Tretlager < 10.000 km
> ...




Mh... weiß nicht, aber nach 8000-10000 km finde ich ein Ableben von Tretlager / Freilauf bei einem Mountainbike akzeptabel.


----------



## TiVo (15. Januar 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Mh... weiß nicht, aber nach 8000-10000 km finde ich ein Ableben von Tretlager / Freilauf bei einem Mountainbike akzeptabel.



LX Parts an meinem Ex-Stadtrad
XT bei meiner Frau am Reiserad
Beide reine Asphalt-Boliden...
Gruss


----------



## XTR (15. Januar 2004)

Mein einziger richtiger Fehlkauf war der in der Fachpresse immer hoch gelobte Ciclomaster CM 414. Der ging immer mal wieder aus, wie er grad lust hatte und als ich dann mal nen Tag bei Dauerregen durch den Schwarzwald gefaren bin at er den Geist ganz aufgegeben. Aber alles kam natürlich erst genau nach 1 jahr, also war die garantie (die damals ja noch keine 2 jahre betrug) schon um und ich hatte 200 DM in den sand gesetzt


----------



## Rune Roxx (15. Januar 2004)

TiVo schrieb:
			
		

> LX Parts an meinem Ex-Stadtrad
> XT bei meiner Frau am Reiserad
> Beide reine Asphalt-Boliden...
> Gruss



Ok... dann ist das was anderes, aber m. E. immer noch ein Grenzfall. Und "Fehlkauf" kannste ja auch schlecht sagen - es mangelt an Alternativen.

Ciao.


----------



## hptaccv (17. Januar 2004)

..Die Tacx Rolle, zweimal benutzt, seit 7 Jahren im Keller...

 
..guter thread..


----------



## Leinetiger (17. Januar 2004)

mein größter fehlkauf sind seid heute meine noch nicht einmal benutzten xx light schläuche.. da die dummen dinger mit auto ventil zu groß für die dt swiss 4.1 sind...


----------



## Pilatus (18. Januar 2004)

SKS Airbase. Heute ist der dritte Kopf kaputt gegangen...


----------



## macgyver (18. Januar 2004)

Truvativ-Kurbel: beim Aufsetzen hat es nicht die Kettenblätter, sondern die ganze Kurbel verbogen

XT-Octalink Innenlager: nach 100km Knirschen und defekte Lager

Deore-Hinterrradnabe: Freilauf war kein FREIlauf mehr

Easton EA50-Vorbau: viel schwere als angegeben (wie auch mein Easton-Lenker und meine Easton-Sattelstütze), Gabelklemmung bei minimalem Drehmoment gerissen

Coda-Kettenblätter: nach 300 km in den Alpen Zahnausfall

LX-V-Brakes: Lagerung gebrochen, schlechte Bremsleistung, hoher Verschleiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobike (18. Januar 2004)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> mein größter fehlkauf sind seid heute meine noch nicht einmal benutzten xx light schläuche.. da die dummen dinger mit auto ventil zu groß für die dt swiss 4.1 sind...


... bohrst dus nicht auf ?

Fehlkauf: Smart Polaris Lämpchen .... dachte es wär ne Lampe.


----------



## Leinetiger (18. Januar 2004)

ne aufbohren ist mir die felge eindeutig zu schade!! da möchte ich schon die gute qualität der felge behalten und ich kauf mir morgen die franzen ventil schläuche... ich hoffe die anderen werde ich noch los...


----------



## Heizerer (19. Januar 2004)

hi

zwar nicht der größte, aber der letzte Fehlkauf:

Satz Schwalbe Kevlar Hurricane 2.1


FAZIT: man kann doch immer nur eines haben - entweder gelände oder straßenreifen!

MfG Heizerer


----------



## Würfel (19. Januar 2004)

Hinterrad-Ständer von Coda (diese Cannondale-Zubehör-Marke) für 30 Euro


----------



## crank (20. Januar 2004)

mein grösster fehlkauf war mein allererstes mountainbike vor 14 jahren. es hat mich mit dem bike-virus infisziert und bin seither nicht geheilt worden. hat mich abertausende von franken gekostet bisher.


----------



## X-Lars (20. Januar 2004)

Als Fehlkauf kann man wahrscheinlich einen RR-Rahmen bezeichnen der sich nach 200 Kilometern verabschiedet. Integrierter Steuersatz und Schlagloch waren das Ticket. Kein Sturz, war nicht mal besonders hart. Steuerrohr war trotzdem ovalisiert. Totalschaden!  
War natürlich ein Schwinnrahmen. Wie sollte es anders sein, Schwinn verabschiedete sich erstmal in die Insolvenz! Immerhin 9 Monate später war der neue Rahmen da. 

Was mich immer wieder nervt ist, daß auch nach Jahrzehnten des Rahmensbaus die Zahl schlechter Rahmen und Komponenten immer noch wächst. Sind doch alles alte Hüte, auch integrierte Steuersätze. Alle paar Minuten kommen neue Firmen auf den Markt, die immer wieder bei Null anfangen.

Auch nach Jahren noch: Scheibenbremsleitungen werden mit Kabelbindern befestigt, COME ON!!!


----------



## Nullinger (20. Januar 2004)

X-Lars schrieb:
			
		

> Auch nach Jahren noch: Scheibenbremsleitungen werden mit Kabelbindern befestigt, COME ON!!!



   

Meine Fehlkäufe: 
-Kettenreinigungsgerät, den Mist hab ich noch nie benutzt! 
-Diverse Radhosen ohne Träger: die Mistdinger rutschen immer. 
-Aldiluftpumpen ("Standkompressor" und Tourenminipumpe), beide sind Schrott und die kleine bereits kaputt.
-RS SID XC lockout - Dämpfer (war bei Bike dabei). Das Ding war innerhalb von 1200km 2 mal kaputt.
-SKS-Suspensioneer-Dämpferpumpe: Das Ding hat genau den gleichen Mistanschluß der immer alle Luft entweichen läßt. Außerdem war das erste Modell bereits nach 3x Benutzen kaputt.


----------



## metalorch (20. Januar 2004)

Hab mir vor zwei Jahren ein oben genanntes Bike geholt (Sonderpreis von 799 statt 1299 Euro Mod. '02 )   . Nach ca. drei Monaten war Spiel in der Dämpferaufnahme - bei jeder Rille und jedem Huckelchen klapperte die Mühle. Der Händler hat dann ewig und drei Tage am Bike herumgedoktort - Ergebnis: Die Mühle klapperte weiter. Immerhin hat der dann versucht, das Teil als Garantiefall über IKO (Corratec) abzuwickeln. Ergebnis: Obwohl sowohl der Händler als auch immer wieder versuchten, mit dem zuständigen IKO-Mitarbeiter Kontakt aufzunehmen - keinerlei Reaktion.    Hab daraufhin entnervt den Rahmen + die jämmerliche Manitou Six , die allerdings bereits durch ne Magura-Forke ersetzt hatte, über Ebay verscheuert   . Will hier kein Allgemeinurteil fällen aber ein Corratec werde ich mir nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## anderson (22. Januar 2004)

sattelrückholfeder! vor ca. 15 jahren.

haller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnieWalker (22. Januar 2004)

sattelrückholfeder

was ist das ?


----------



## JunkieHoernchen (22. Januar 2004)

Sattelrückholfeder sollte den Sattel automatisch hoch drücken, wenn man den Schnellspanner wieder löst...

Meine größter Fehlkauf waren Corratec Easy Click Pedale - superleicht, aber einmal monatlich die Federplatten im Ar**** - 20 DM monatlich.

Mit meinen Maguras hatte ich durch die Reihe weg keine Probleme außer einem kaputten Hebel, nach einen Abstieg über den Lenker....

Greets
Bernd


----------



## CubeRider (22. Januar 2004)

Ja bin ich denn der einzige hier der diesen bloeden "Trinkrucksack" von Tchibo erstanden hatte. Das Ding erwies sich als perfekter Oberschenkelbefeuchter (Mundstueck war permanent undicht) und die Verschluesse kann man nicht wirklich als solche bezeichnen, da staendig offen. Jetzt hab ich nen Deuter im Ruecken!

Ach, und dann ist da noch die Sache mit den Wellgo Clickies, hakelig wie noch was und eigentlich nicht Stadtverkehrtauglich (man muss drehen, ziehen, wieder drehen und beten rauszukommen bevor man vor der Ampel halten muss). Einmal ein und ausgeklickt und die Dinger waren total verkratzt. War halt ein Notkauf. Werden wohl bald Shimanos weichen muessen.


----------



## Arnogs (23. Januar 2004)

mein schlechtester Kauf:
ne 02er rock schrott SID SL (heißt das etwa scheiß-labbrig?), selbst mit v-brakes beschissen

noch schlimmer: trainigsrolle. verstaubt nach ca. 5 maliger benutzung im keller.

achja, will jemand ne elite-volare`03 kaufen?  
gaaaanz billig abzugeben


----------



## Larse (25. Januar 2004)

Hi,

die gefederte Sattelstütze Post Moderne Bracer, nach ein paar Ausfahrten hatte die so viel Spiel seitlich, daß es keinen Spaß mehr machte!


----------



## headake (25. Januar 2004)

Larse schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> die gefederte Sattelstütze Post Moderne Bracer, nach ein paar Ausfahrten hatte die so viel Spiel seitlich, daß es keinen Spaß mehr machte!


Gut dass ich das grad lese ... von welcher Firma war die Stütze ... oder war des etwa soen 20 ebay Schunt? Wo, also für welchen Einsatz hast die Stütze gefahren? Sind die RockShit bzw. Airwing auch so kagge? 

Denn sonst überleg ich mir das nochma, nur meinem Arsch zuliebe was teueres kaufen was nach en paar Ausfahrten hinüber is finde ich ziemlich unnötig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank FX25 (25. Januar 2004)

XTR schrieb:
			
		

> Mein einziger richtiger Fehlkauf war der in der Fachpresse immer hoch gelobte Ciclomaster CM 414. Der ging immer mal wieder aus, wie er grad lust hatte und als ich dann mal nen Tag bei Dauerregen durch den Schwarzwald gefaren bin at er den Geist ganz aufgegeben. Aber alles kam natürlich erst genau nach 1 jahr, also war die garantie (die damals ja noch keine 2 jahre betrug) schon um und ich hatte 200 DM in den sand gesetzt


Stimmt, unsere gingen auch immer vollkommen überraschend aus. Lief bei mir aber anders. Habe mich an Ciclo gewendet. Die haben sofort einen modifizierten Halter angeboten. Habe geantwortet, das wir 3 Stück für unseren Verein brauchen und .....diese innerhalb 2 Tagen auf Kulanz bekommen (Geräte waren bereits knapp 2 Jahre alt). Später habe ich nochmals einen neuen Halter auf Kulanz bekommen.
Meine Erfahrung: Ciclo-Teile haben eine gute Funktion, sind aber nicht ausgereift, manchmal unzuverlässig. Da aber Service und Kulanz top sind, kann ich damit leben.


----------



## Frank FX25 (25. Januar 2004)

dooyou schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> mich würd mal interessieren ob ihr schonmal einen richtigen Fehlkauf in Sachen Bike&Bikezubehör gemacht habt?
> 
> z. B. einen  zuviel gespart oder zu spontan gekauft...


....da hatte ich doch auch was. Richtig, das Strike FX. Durch das sehr hohe Tretlager fühlte ich mich auf dem Ding in technischen Passagen nie wohl. Hatte deshalb sicherheitshalber mein altes Alu-FX gar nicht erst verkauft. Und tatsächlich: Konnte mich nie an die hohe Sitzposition gewöhnen und habe bereits nach einer Saison das "edle" Strike auf Ebay verkloppt und fahre jetzt wieder glücklich auf meinem 2000er FX.  
(Außerdem war die Psylo XC sofort ausgeschlagen und die Magura Clara benötigte einen Wartungsaufwand wie ein Starfighter) Zu viel Geld für wenig Bike.


----------



## drivingghost (26. Januar 2004)

ja und dann gibts da noch diesen bikehalter mit dem man des edle teil an die decke hochziehen kann. einmal montiert, einmal hochgezogen, rad wieder runter, halter abgebaut und unters bett gestopft. 
auf dem boden gefallen mir meine bikes doch besser


----------



## oldman (26. Januar 2004)

unter anderem, die schon erwaehnten:

-Sattelrueckholfeder (das war im letzten Jahrtausend...) - das war damals das absolute Freakteil, hatte jeder echte Crack am Bike - hat aber nicht funktioniert, is klar.
-Kettenreinigungsgeraet, was war die Kette blank, super, aber nach 3 Tagen hatte es schon Rost.. learning by doing

und vieles andere, will garnicht dran denken
oldman


----------



## Friuli-Jay (26. Januar 2004)

Ein Satz Conti Explorer pro Reifen! Einmal husten und schon nen Platten( also nicht bei Erkältung fahren..)


----------



## Larse (26. Januar 2004)

headake schrieb:
			
		

> Gut dass ich das grad lese ... von welcher Firma war die StÃ¼tze ... oder war des etwa soen 20â¬ ebay Schunt? Wo, also fÃ¼r welchen Einsatz hast die StÃ¼tze gefahren? Sind die RockShit bzw. Airwing auch so kagge?
> 
> Denn sonst Ã¼berleg ich mir das nochma, nur meinem Arsch zuliebe was teueres kaufen was nach en paar Ausfahrten hinÃ¼ber is finde ich ziemlich unnÃ¶tig!



Hi,

also, wie gesagt ist die StÃ¼tze von "Post Moderne" Typ: Bracer, Kostenpunkt: ca. 50â¬. Sie hat zwar beim Test von Mountain-Bike-Magazin mit GUT abgeschnitten, doch bei mir ist sie nach ca. 500 km auf schlimmstenfalls gut fahrbaren Schotterpisten und Waldwegen hinÃ¼ber gewesen. Das heiÃt, daÃ das Tauchrohr ziemlich viel Spiel zur Seite hatte, und ich die FederhÃ¤rte justieren konnte wie ich wollte, ohne das es irgendwie besser wurde. 

Ansonsten muÃ ich sagen, daÃ sie bis zum bitteren Ende eigentlich gute Arbeit verrichtet hat. Daher werd ich mir auf alle FÃ¤lle wieder eine zulegen, und probiers jetzt mit der Airwings Extra Bike (soll das absolute Megateil grad sein), die ich gerade fÃ¼r schlappe 110â¬ bestellt hab. Bin mal gespannt, ob es dann lÃ¤nger rund lÃ¤uft und nicht mehr so eiert. Die Rock Shox kenn ich selber leider nicht.

GruÃ  

larse


----------



## headake (26. Januar 2004)

@Larse

Also die Airwing Stütze hat mir bisher auch am meisten zugesagt ... ich werd aber erstmal abwarten und mir erstmal ne 0815 ALU Stütze zulegen.
Bin aber mal gespannt ob das Teil bei dir hält, dann würd ich dich einfach nochmal in ner Weile drauf ansprechen und mal sehen was du so zu sagst  (bevor ich 110 oder gar mehr in den Sand setze)

danke erstmal, greetz head


----------



## Moto (29. Januar 2004)

1. Marzocchi Z1 Dual (Nach noch nicht mal einem halben Jahr angerissen)
2. XT 2003 Kurbel
3. Ringle ZuZu Pedale
4. Cannondale Moto Fr
5. Marzocchi Z1 Wedge
6. Alte Grimeca Disc Brake für vorne
7. Point Sattelstütze
8. Point SS Kettenspanner
9. Maxxis Minion HR Reifen 
10.Ghost Dual 2003 (War aber auf Grantie gegen den alten)


----------



## Schnitzelzauber (29. Januar 2004)

Hmmm. Mein erster Fahrradhelm. Gekauft, 2mal gefahren, dann hat mir einer in Vancouver die Garage aufgebrochen, mein Rad geklaut und den Helm auf der Straße liegenlassen. Am morgen fährt der Nachbar drüber, wundert sich und sagt mir, daß die Garage aufgebrochen ist.   

Mein bester Kauf: Das Kabelschloß, mit dem ich besagtes Rad angeschlossen hatte *grins*. Die Spurensicherung stellt fest: Erst hat der Typ die Garage aufgebrochen, dann gemerkt, daß ich das Bike in der Garage abgeschlossen hatte, ist dann seelenruhig auch noch in die Nachbargarage eingebrochen und hat sich dort das nötige Werkzeug geholt. Dann hat er die Plastikummantelung von dem (Stahl-)Schließzylinder aufgenagt: Pech gehabt, das war gute deutsche Wertarbeit von ABUS. *doppelgrins* Danach hat er dann jede Edelstahllitze von dem Kabel *einzeln* aufgedröselt und durchgebissen. Das Teil sah vielleicht aus... und die Enden sind echt supereklig, spitz, scharf und sehr steif. Ein Wunder, daß ich ihn nicht hab fluchen hören. Und bloß gut, daß ich nicht erwischt habe. Schätze mal <1% Gewichtsanteil Hirn. Naja, geholfen hats nix, das Bike war wech.  Mein schönstes allererstes Marin!  

Was lernt man daraus: Helme sind klasse! Ich hab mich noch NIE mit nem Helm hingelegt, aber ohne schon 5 mal! Wobei man sagen muß: Ich hab mich auch noch nie mit V>10kmh gebröselt. Meist ausm Stand: Einmal hintenrüber, und ein paar mal ganz elegant dank Clickpedale...


----------



## ricflo (30. Januar 2004)

Hi
mein größter Fehlkauf war eine Magura Gustav M 2002. Ich habe geglaubt die sei besser als eine Grimeca war aber nicht der fall.
MFg
Ricflo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxe_Muc (30. Januar 2004)

headake schrieb:
			
		

> @Larse
> 
> Also die Airwing Stütze hat mir bisher auch am meisten zugesagt ... ich werd aber erstmal abwarten und mir erstmal ne 0815 ALU Stütze zulegen.
> Bin aber mal gespannt ob das Teil bei dir hält, dann würd ich dich einfach nochmal in ner Weile drauf ansprechen und mal sehen was du so zu sagst  (bevor ich 110 oder gar mehr in den Sand setze)
> ...



Tip: nimm das Suntour Teil- gibt es glaub ich bei Rose echt günstig und funktioniert an meinem Zweitrad tadellos!


----------



## petergaper (31. Januar 2004)

hab mier mal ein felt BMX gekauft hat aber nach 3 Tagen keinen spass mehr gemacht nja hab es wieder verkauft, ich Idiot hab auch meine schönen HS66 oder warn das Hs 33 (mit Stalflexleitung)  gegen ein Paar XTR V-Brakes getauscht          

mfg


----------



## headake (1. Februar 2004)

Maxe_Muc schrieb:
			
		

> Tip: nimm das Suntour Teil- gibt es glaub ich bei Rose echt günstig und funktioniert an meinem Zweitrad tadellos!


Du weist nicht zuuufällig was das Teil kostet und wo ichs kaufen kann


----------



## Azrael (2. Februar 2004)

Die von meinem Fachhändler als beste einsteiger Gabel überhaupt bezeichnete Rock Shox Jett.  Ja, wir waren alle mal jung und unerfahren.

Ein fünf Arm Kettenblatt für meine 4 arm Kurbel  

und ein Gelsattel für meine Freundin, da ist jetzt zum dritten mal das Gelkissen geplatzt und über einen wehen Hintern beschweren tut sie sich immer noch!


----------



## Gotteshand (2. Februar 2004)

Die beim Kauf an meinem bike verbaute gabel : RST Capa T4

RST = Real shit technology

@ Azrael : Spielst du WH40K oder woher der nick?


----------



## LRG-Mitglied (2. Februar 2004)

Federgabel Suntour XCR, son scheissss, 2 kg Starrgabel kann man die nennen
jetzt fahr ich ne Starrgabel von Stevens, allerdings nur 880g leicht


----------



## Eisenfaust (2. Februar 2004)

Da habe ich drei zu nennen, gestaffelt nach Preis und Rang ...:

1) Ein höhenverstellbarer Vorbau von Rose, silber. Einmal montiert, sofort wieder abgebaut und zu mir selber gesagt: "Wie konntest Du nur ... ?"

2) Ein Laufradsatz mit Rigida DP 2000 Felge. Für den gleichen Preis hätte ich eine günstige Mavic-Ausstattung erhalten können. Es tut weh, aber bisher hatte ich zum Glück noch keine großen Probleme mit dem LRS, außer daß er etwas schwer(fällig) ist.

3) Meine Federgabel Magura O24U. Eigentlich bin ich mit der Leistung zufrieden, mehr sogar, ich mag sie, wenn sie nur funktionieren würde! Seit ich diese Gabel habe sind meine Auszeiten innerhalb einer Saison schmerzhaft! Die Gabel leckte ständig, dann verreckte die Zugstufeneinstellung - spontan ohne Belastung!  Vergangenen Sommer war die Gabel zweimal im Service, gekauft Ende Mai 2003. Würde die Gabel so funktionieren, wie sie funktionieren sollte, würde sie hier NICHT stehen ...


----------



## Andy988 (2. Februar 2004)

Mein Fahrrad, Focus Whistler 03


----------



## Hollandrad (3. Februar 2004)

Gore Ride-on Schaltzüge über Ebay. Der Klump hat einfach nicht ineinander gepasst. Und der blöde Verkäufer    war wahrscheinlich froh den Sch*ß los zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## connor100 (3. Februar 2004)

1. Shimano Deore Nabe. Nach 6 Monaten schrott.
2. RS psylo 03. Nach 8 Monaten permanent undicht, trotz Wartung   
3. Pedale Point Alien II, nach 6 Monaten knirschen und knarzen, zum Kotzen (würd die gerne umtauschen bei BMO, aber leider keine Rechnug mehr   )

Grüße


----------



## Schaich (3. Februar 2004)

Sachs Hinterrad Nabe
-> War nach knapp 1 Jahr schon hinüber

Continental Explorer bzw. Vertical Reifen
-> waren nach 1 Jahr total runter


----------



## headbug (4. Februar 2004)

neues:
gestern ist mir nach einer 25 kam tour bzw währendessen meine HS 70 gerissen (wie war nur leicht warm geworden)...
Also was lernen wir daraus...
Sram umsteigen...


----------



## anderson (4. Februar 2004)

außerdem die serienmäßigen bontrager laufräder mitsamt reifen auf meinem alten trek ht. die naben waren so gut gedichtet, dass sie das einmal eingedrungene wasser nicht mehr rausgelassen haben. und radial eingespeicht, son blödsinn.

haller


----------



## triebtäter (24. April 2004)

IBIS Titanvorbau zum schönen Titanrahmen von MARIN.
Man, was war ich glücklich, das Ding in der Hand zu halten.

Ärger: Aluschraube riss beim dritten Lenkerumbau, seitdem kann
ich mir das teure Stück auf meinem Schreibtisch ansehen. 

Eigentlich kein Fehlkauf, das Ding war wunderbar, aber die
Investition verpulverisierte sich in Schrott.

Hat einer ne Idee?


----------



## T.R. (25. April 2004)

Storck Adrenalin Pro und Organic Rahmen
Storck Power Arms Carbon Kurbeln
Tune MAG 180 und MIG Nabensatz
Tune Titan Innenlager
Morati Titan Kurbeln
Moots YBB AIR Rahmen
Mavic Crossmax II Laufradsatz

Es waren zwar noch einige mehr, aber das waren meine Highlights in Sachen "Absoluter Fehlkauf".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boandl (25. April 2004)

T.R. schrieb:
			
		

> Storck Adrenalin Pro und Organic Rahmen
> Storck Power Arms Carbon Kurbeln
> Tune MAG 180 und MIG Nabensatz
> Tune Titan Innenlager
> ...



Na hoffentlich ist das zweite "Haus" dann was geworden.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (25. April 2004)

Meine Fehlkäufe 

- Grip Shift 800 (würg) (war an meinem Sunn dran)
- Magura Julie
- Rock Schrott Jett, Judy, Quadra, SID und Psylo (Alles Schrott hab dazu auch mal einen längeren Thread geschrieben)
- Schwalbe ultralight Schlauch 
- Zak 19 Felgen
- MRX Grip Shifter (Man braucht Monsterkräfte um die zu drehen und die Zahl stimmt nicht mit dem Gang überein. Außerdem hab ich bei dem ersten die Miniinbusschraube überdreht.)
- LX Schaltwerk (Die Feder ist zu schwach die leiert zu schnell aus. Besser ein XT kaufen)
- Durchgehende 1,8er Speichen (DD Speichen sind einfach besser)

Meine Gamma TL war kein Fehlkauf die Funktion war natürlich bescheiden aber was will man für 50 Euro erwarten.

Topparts

- Shimano XT STI, Kurbel, Innenlager (Ich hatte bei 10000 Km kein Problem damit)
- Novatec CC Disc Naben (industriegelagert und für die Ewigkeit)
- Vredestein K-Nops 2,1 (Keiner fährt die Reifen ich fand die so klasse an meinem CCler)
- Vetta TT (Viele hatten damit in den 90ern Probleme ich fuhr ihn 5 Jahre später und war begeistert)
- Roox Dannys Stem Vorbau 
- Marzocchi Z2 Atom Race und vor allem Marzocchi Z1 BAM 97er (Einfach Klasse das Teil) 
- Mein Maxcycles 100mm Tourenfully hat mich inklusive aller Parts 2001 nur 500 DM gekostet ist industriegelagert gewesen und ich bin damit zwischenzeitlich sogar Freeride gefahren. Einfach klasse gewesen der Rahmen bis ich den Hinterbau verbogen habe  

Sonst war das meiste eher Standard nicht perfekt aber eben auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Schoschi (25. April 2004)

Magura Marta 02, ist zwar sauleicht und schaut gut aus aber muß irgendwie erstmal entlüftet werden nach dem Einfahren. Im Moment habe ich keine Probleme mehr damit. Hoffe das bleibt auch so. Habe wenig Erfahrung mit Disc Bremsen. Hatte vorher die Shimano deore Disc drauf und die war echt klasse, bis aufs Gewicht und Optik. Für meine 65 Kilo war die voll ausreichend im cc Bereich. Mein Kumpel empfiehlt da Hope Bremsen. 

Gruß Schoschi


----------



## Deleted10123 (26. April 2004)

- Shimano
- Magura
- RockShox
- Manitou

Diese Hersteller haben mich total enttäuscht !
Null Service etc. etc. etc.

(Service bei Magura war voll o.k., aber wenn die Qualität nicht stimmt...!)


----------



## headbug (26. April 2004)

@HitBig
Was hattes du denn Für Maguras?
Also wo die qually nicht stimmte


----------



## Deleted10123 (26. April 2004)

@headbug
Von Magura...eine 01er Gustl und mal eine Louise (Keine Ahnung mehr welches Baujahr...sorry) !

Danach Hayes und ab jetzt nur noch Hope  
Bei einer MonoM4 sieht man an der Wertigkeit/Verarbeitung, dass sie íhrem Preis vollkommen gerecht ist!!!


----------



## johnny.winter (26. April 2004)

Von Kleinigkeiten wie Sattelklemme für´s Trialbike (  ) und cheapo-Tachos einmal abgesehen, war der größte Reinfall:

1. ein "kultiger" Diamant-Rennrahmen für fast nix bei Ibäi, der sich dann als Sportradrahmen mit unmöglicger Geo und Gepäckträgerösen herausstellte.

2. Magura HS33 in neon race line  :kotz:  Ich suche bis heute jemanden, der mir schwarze im Austausch bietet.

3. Laufradsatz für o.g. Rahmen - steht seitdem in der Ecke...


----------



## www.jagger (27. April 2004)

Schmerzhaft in Erinnerung:

Sattel BG von Specialized aus dem ebay für 30 Euro  
Werbeslogan "Nie wieder Sitzprobleme". Nach 15 min bin ich besinnungslos vor Schmerz fast vom Bike gekippt.  Habe ich wohl für soviel Dummheit verdient


----------



## Andi MTB (27. April 2004)

SKS Teleskop (Minipumpe) kannste grad en Luftballoon mit aufblasen

Dämpfer Manitou Swinger SPV 4-Way nach ca. 200km total zusammengesackt. Garantie-Tausch bei Roseversand schnell und unkompliziert

Nicht direkt Fehlkauf: Magura Julie 2002 am neuen Rad. Bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten und in Kurven rasseln und scheppern. Nervt etwas bremst aber gut.


----------



## dholomino (27. April 2004)

jo fehlkaeufe kenn ich also erstmal ne psylo sl qr 20 da war nach ner 4 stufentreppe das lockout, obwohl es offen war, im arsc* umgetauscht gegen dirtjumper 1 die haelt seit 3 jahren ohne inspektion nur da sind beide einstellnippel abgefallen ist aber nicht so schlimm geht auch mit ner zange.
dann noch die point kurbel ultra fette bmx kurbel super stabil aber mit 4 kantadapter :-( die kurbel hat bisher auf alle faelle drei innenlagerbrueche ueberlebt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MO_Thor (27. April 2004)

Fehlkauf Nummer 1 war sicherlich die Sigma-Alpha Pumpe (wenn die denn so heiÃt...). Also eine Minipumpe fÃ¼r Unterwegs, die null Hub hat und kaum Luft in die SchlÃ¤uche bringt...einmal mitgenommen, fÃ¼r Ã¼berflÃ¼ssig gehalten und jetzt liegt die irgendwo rum.
Nummer 2 ist ein Alpina-Helm namens Mythos. Nicht das der schlecht ist; im Gegenteil, so gut hat mir noch kein Helm bisher gepasst. Nur hab ich genau eine Woche spÃ¤ter den Viper MX von Casco fÃ¼r den gleichen Preis gekauft (~ 90 â¬) - und jetzt liegt der Alpina-Helm ungenutzt rum!
Nummer 3 war kein Kauf, sondern ein Geschenk:SPEICHENREFLEKTOREN  So ganz tolle, die man um die Speichen klemmt, sehen aus wie Pfeifenreiniger und bringen nix! Zumal ich meine MÃ¼hle immer derart einsaue, dass die eh nicht mehr reflektieren....


----------



## littlebiker1990 (27. April 2004)

FSA X-Drive, auch wenn's jetz passt. Für das, was ich in Extrawerkzeug und Ersatzteile bis jetzt gesteckt hab, hätt ich mit auch Holzfeller kaufen können  

Lang, lang ist's her: Bulls 2005


----------



## Nomercy (27. April 2004)

johnny.winter schrieb:
			
		

> 1. ein "kultiger" Diamant-Rennrahmen für fast nix bei Ibäi, der sich dann als Sportradrahmen mit unmöglicger Geo und Gepäckträgerösen herausstellte.


Hallo Johnny, da ich mir als Kind in den späten 70ern an einem Fahrradladen einer großen Stadt hier im Osten die Nase plattgedrückt habe, weiß ich es noch wie heute...  

... dort standen ausgestellt für nur kurze Zeit und dann nie wieder: zwei (_in Zahlen "2"_) *Diamant-Rennräder*, ein teures und ein noch teureres. Ersteres war für ca. 2 Ost-Monatslöhne, das zweite ca. für 4 Ost-Monatslöhne zu haben.

Das erste wurde mit montierten Aluschutzblechen verkauft, deswegen die Ösen (theoretisch kann man da auch einen Gepäckträger aus der alten Zeit anbringen). Das zweite wurde "nackt" verkauft (wohl reinrassiger und wegen hochwertigerer Komponenten teurer) und es hatte auch Ösen.

Das waren die Rennräder der damaligen Zeit!

28er Diamant-Sporträder gabe es auch, darüber reden wir jetzt mal lieber nicht ...

Gruß
Nomercy


----------



## johnny.winter (27. April 2004)

@nomercy
Wir sprechen die gleiche Sprache - mir ging es als Kind/Halbwüchsiger ähnlich: der Fahrrad- und Nähmaschinenhändler hatte ganz ganz selten mal ein Rennrad stehen und wenn, dann war es so teuer wie heute ein Gebrauchtwagen älteren Baujahres...(um hier mal einen etwas hinkenden Vergleich zu bemühen   ).
Der von mir ersteigerte Rahmen ist aber tatsächlcih ein "Sport"-rahmen. Ich sage nur: RH 53 und die Oberrohrlänge beträgt sagenhafte 58cm! Die Kettenstreben sind fast 45 cm lang. Es ist unglaublich. Aber letztlich meine Schuld, weil ich nicht entsprechend nachgefragt habe  .


----------



## dodger (28. April 2004)

1. Fox Sidewinder Handschuhe im Internet ne Größe zu klein gekauft. Sporthorizont.de tauscht ohne Probleme um.

2. Nokian Gazzaloddi 24" in 2.6. Super Reifen aber viel zu schwer die Dinger. Wirklich nur für Downhill empfehlenswert. Außerdem sehr teuer. Falls jemand interesse hat. Ich verkauf die.

3. CMP Flat Pedale. haben nur 15 Euro oder so gekostet und die Lager waren sofort kaputt. Bei Chaka eingeschickt und in Rekordzeit neue bekommen. Ich weiß immer noch nicht, wie die das so schnell geschafft haben. Damit die Pedale nicht nochmal kaputt gehen haben die mir ihre CNC gefrästen Pedale mit Industrielagern geschickt. Kosten sonst 50 Euro, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## bOunce (2. Mai 2004)

S-Tec two.5... 

einziges Bike was ich mir ncih slebst zusammgabut hab... voll fürn Arsch der Hobel...


----------



## waldman (2. Mai 2004)

ein xc-bike.
dann hab ich bemerkt dass ich viel lieber spring und bergab fahr.
nun ja. jetz isses gerissen und ich hab endlich einen passenden rahmen.


----------



## Funghi (2. Mai 2004)

haha...so isses bei mir auch @ waldman...nur hab ich bis jetzt immer noch mein ultimatives Bulls 5005    
aber ich werd mir in nächster Zeit auf jeden Fall was stabileres holen
(siehe links)  

mfg

Till


----------



## OMAN_one (7. Mai 2004)

kann mich nobike nur anschließen:

Magura Clara, 

Truvativ Husselfelt + Pizza + Kettenführung 

      > sind Dreck

und

Voxom Pedalen,

Bikeman Nimrod

auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (9. Mai 2004)

Ein paar Fehlkäufe:

Titan-Rahmen aus russischer Produktion:
NOS für knapp 200 Schweizerfränkli war ein unwiderstehliches Schnäppchen.
hoch wie ein 16"-Rahmen, lang wie ein 20er - ein übel zum sitzen
Stufe im Sitzrohr nach 7cm - keine Sattelhöhenverstellbarkeit.
30mm Sitzrohraussendurchmesser - passt nieeeeeee ein Umwerfer dran
Tretlagergehäuse ohne Gewinde - find da mal ein passendes Mavic-Innenlager.......
Bremszuggegenhalter am Wishbone-Hinterbau - dünn wie ein Streichholz und beweglich wie Frühlingslaub im Wind.
Nach viel basteln wurde zum Schluss doch noch ein wunderschönes und leichtes Singlespeed draus, das ich dann aber wegen der zu sportlichen Sitzposition weitergegeben hab. Hätt ich im Voraus gewusst, was ich mit dem Ding beim Aufbau für einen Ärger gehabt hätte, hätt ich die Finger davon gelassen!

Arrow Nitrax
Mit der motivierenden Unterstützung meiner dazumaligen, Freeridenenden Freundin gekauft. Auch ein Schnäppchen, das sich nicht auszahlte, denn 2 Monate später war schluss und ich fand rasch wieder zu meinem eigenen Bikestil zurück. War bei dem Bike auch nicht so schwer - 15kg, rinnende Clara-Disc, Wegen dem Schwingendrehpunkt konnte der Umwerfer nur mit einem Winkelschraubenzieher, den ich zufällig noch von einem Ikea-Schrank im Haus hatte, eingestellt werden, keine g'scheite Flaschenhalterposition... - Glücklicherweise konnte ich es ohne Verlust weiterverkaufen.

Weitere Parts, für die das Geld unnötig ausgelegt wurde:
- Proline Kabelzugöler - einfach nicht zu montieren
- Wellgo WAM7 - leicht, guter Einstieg, gute Schlammreinigung, aber mit ständig am Pedalkörper quietschenden Schuhplatten und Lagerspiel nach wenigen hundert Kilometern
- Magura Speedtronic Fahrradcomputer - Allen drei Exemplaren fror bei rund 600km das Display ein - lange ist's her..... - der Ersatz Mighty2 tut seinen Dienst immer noch
- Simpson Reifenknecht - einfach nicht zu nutzen
- Conti Supersonic-Bikeschläuche - so rasch verlor noch nie ein Bikepart in meinem Besitz seinen Wert


----------



## karstb (9. Mai 2004)

durchgehende 1,8 mm speichen. die brechen beim normalen city-fahren.
die waren leider an meinem bike schon dran- in verbindung mit einer psylo


----------



## .coRe (10. Mai 2004)

Ich hab mal LEIDER von einem (ex)freund (nein ich bin net schwul , warn normaler Freund) ein scheiss Kinesis bike gekauft. Damals hatte ich noch keine Ahnung und der hat mir das bike mit den Worten : "Der Rahmen ist Handgeschweisst , da passiert nix" und "Die Felgen haben 200 @ gekostet (Rigida Zack 19)" verkauft. Naja,mittlerweile hab ich mit dem nix mehr zu tun......Naja egal , jetzt hab ich ja mein Hardrock


----------



## dooyou (10. Mai 2004)

nur nebenbei, du musst nicht aufführen ob du schwul oder nicht schwul bist


----------



## Beach90 (10. Mai 2004)

sigma ellipsoid- kauft euch soviele netzteile für den sc{}eiss wie ihr wollt, sie passen alle nicht 
giant boluder 510!


----------



## .coRe (11. Mai 2004)

dooyou schrieb:
			
		

> nur nebenbei, du musst nicht aufführen ob du schwul oder nicht schwul bist



War auch nur n Hinweis, nich das ihr was falsches denkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spOOky fish (11. Mai 2004)

.coRe schrieb:
			
		

> War auch nur n Hinweis, nich das ihr was falsches denkt



wieso falsch? die wahrheit leigt hier:

Klick 


75.12 % sagt doch einiges oder?


----------



## .coRe (11. Mai 2004)

ó_Ò
ich wusst garnet dass ich schwul bin....... Da wird meine Freundin sich ja freuen


----------



## bighit_fsr (23. Mai 2004)

AMP-Federgabel: Cantisockel gerissen, zwei Wochen Krankenhaus
Hutchinson OnTheRocksII: Rollwiederstand ohne Ende, selbst nix für DH
Sachs-Naben: Nach 5 Jahren Lager kaputt (ok), keine Ersatzteile lieferbar!!!
LX-Cantis von 94 oder 95
RS Judy SL 95: angeguckt, brakebooster kaputt!
SRAM GripShift 700 oder 800 (hab ich zum Glück bloss gegen linken Kurbelarm getauscht, nicht gekauft)
Coda Magic Kurbel und Innenlager: keiner kann damit umgehen!
MountainCycle SanAndreas 2002: viel zu hoch der Bock!
eine Trainingsrolle von Tacx, Leichtschläuche, diverse Griffe, Onza-Hörnchen, Syncros-Hörnchen, Flite-Sattel, INA-Innenlager

geile Teile:

Onza Ulés (currywurstgriffe)
Magura HS33
Magura Louise 2000 (die sind noch gut!!!)
Teillefer-Steuersatz
Octane 2002-Rahmen


----------



## kh-cap (23. Mai 2004)

no-name-sattel der wie ein flite-tri-gel aussah und laut verkäufer baugleich sei. mein hintern tut heute noch weh wenn ich an das teil denke.
der zweite fehlkauf wurde von canyon, danke nochmals   , vereitelt. auf grund der langen lieferzeit für ein mr 9 (16.01.04 geordert bis 17.04.04 nicht da) habe ich abbestellt und ein trek fuel 95    genommen und bin überglücklich.
kh-cap


----------



## C.E.G.A. (23. Mai 2004)

Nokian Downhillschläuche = durchschläge und Ventilabrisse ohne Ende !!!

Sun Rhino Lite = trotz super einspeichung nach einer woche im Arsch gewesen
is nach nem nicht mal 1meter hohen drop auseinander gebrochen !!!


FINGER WEG VON RHINO LITE FELGEN !!!!!!!!!!! ( Sch.... auf´s Gewicht )


----------



## BigM (24. Mai 2004)

C.E.G.A. schrieb:
			
		

> Sun Rhino Lite = trotz super einspeichung nach einer woche im Arsch gewesen
> 
> is nach nem nicht mal 1meter hohen drop auseinander gebrochen !!!
> FINGER WEG VON RHINO LITE FELGEN !!!!!!!!!!! ( Sch.... auf´s Gewicht )



also ich fahr die felgen schon fast ein jahr und trotz meiner 100kg haben die sich noch nicht mal verzogen. und ich behandel die felgen sicherlich nicht zimperlich.


----------



## zEpHy2k (24. Mai 2004)

DMR Trailstar Rahmen, letzten Sommer. Mag sich mit 26 ja gut handeln lassen, aber mit 24 komm ich leider garnicht damit zurecht - kein schlechter rahmen, nur schlecht für mich....deshalb kommt jetztn neuer her


----------



## UKW (24. Mai 2004)

Moin,
ein paar CC- Klickpedale von Point. Hab mich von der schönen roten Farbe blenden lassen. Die Dinger zu treffen klappt wohl nur besoffen und ausklicken nur mit Wadenmuskeln aus Stahl. Ich habe mir aber aus Trotz vorgenommen, die Dinger so lange zuschanden zu reiten, bis sie vor mir vom Rad abfallen.
Dann habe ich noch Windstopper-Handschuhe von Roeckl. Innen mit dicken Nähten, und nicht nur die machen dicke Muster in die haut: Auch die Plastiknoppen in den Handflächen wirken wie chinesische Akupunkturnadeln. Ist was für Fakire auf zwei Rädern.
UKW


----------



## C.E.G.A. (24. Mai 2004)

@ BigM ........:

mag sein das es bei mir nur ein Materialfehler war ...(Montagsproduktion) !!!
kenne auch viele Leute die mit den Rhinos zufrieden sind .

Nur wenn einem sowas passiert wie mir is natürlich das vertrauen in das Produkt weg !!! naja mit nem Höhen oder Seitenschlag hätt ich ja noch leben können aber eine ca.0,80 cm Mauer sauber gedroppt und sie bricht auseinander ??? Das ist ein Witz!!!!
 Sowas darf bei einer Sun Felge nicht passieren !!! Schon garnicht wenn sie top-eingespeicht ist und die fahrtechnik sauber ist .....!!!!

jetzt hol ich mir die Atomlab Trailpimp..........  

GREETZ


----------



## thomasx (24. Mai 2004)

Sattel von Sefras, oder wie die Müllmarke heißt. Nach ner halben Stunde auf Tour kann man nur noch in Stehen fahren. Es geht halt nichts Selle Italia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoldenerGott (27. Mai 2004)

Die Krönung war ein Sachs Plasma Schaltwerk (1998). Das hat genau 20km gehalten, bevor es von einem kleinen Ast in 5 Teile zerbrochen wurde und sich im Wald verteilt hat. Kosten: DM 185,-


----------



## Deleted 25931 (28. Mai 2004)

Magura Julie :kotz: für soft CC vielleicht noch gut aber sonst?
Und nen Mazda323.
Statt etwas mehr in gute Bremsen zu investieren, musste es ja noch ein Autoradio sein mit dem ich nix mehr anfangen kann, weil ein Kurzschluss mit anschliessendem Kabelbrand alles lahm gelegt hat.
Hoch leben meine Elektrik-Keenntnisse   .


----------



## owlschredder (29. Mai 2004)

Amazing Toys Kettenspanner...
DIE Fehlkonstruktion schlechthin...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. Mai 2004)

Hab da ´ne Auswahl:

Shimano XTR V-Brake-Beläge..., nach 30 km im Schlamm komplett (bis auf einen halben Millimeter!) runter gefahren!

Ritchey WCS Sattelstütze..., die blöde Klemmung wandert ständig! 

Schwalbe Little Albert light 2,1 von 2003..., ein Hinterreifen hielt 400 km, in denen ich jeweils etwa (hab das zwei Mal mitgemacht) vier Platten hatte und vom Grip her wars auch nicht so berauschend.Dabei bin ich wirklich gemäßigt gefahren. Seitdem: Nie wieder Schwalbe!


----------



## Otam (29. Mai 2004)

genauso bei mir: 
- Schwalbe Hurricane GX, waren nach 150KM Stadteinsatz so durchlöchert, dass ich sie -fast neu- schon wegschmeißen musste.
- Serfas Trinkflasche für ca. 10 Eur, daraus riecht und schmeckt Mineralwasser wie eine Gummilösung :kotz:
- WCW Sattelstütze, Schraube 2 mal gebrochen und immer wieder lose.
- Cateye Halogen-Lampe für 4 AA Batterien, die hat selbst 1500 mA Akkus innerhalb einer halben Stunde leergesaugt.
- Alesa geöste Felgen, die beide unverhofft und fast neu an der Flanke durchgebrochen sind ( wobei mir ein Schlauch und Reifen aufgeschlitzt wurde).
- Die Aldi Standpumpe, konnte nichtmal ein "normales" Ventil aufpumpen, von Franz. oder Autoventilen ganz zu schweigen.
- Aldi Funktacho, bei keiner Tour durchgängig Empfang

----
nochmals zu den Schwalbe Reifen, habe jetzt seit >1500 Km die Marathon XR mit Kevlar, keine Panne, Profil sieht noch aus wie neu    .


----------



## lakota (30. Mai 2004)

specialized e-cage (wenn ich was hasse dann sind es flaschenhalter in denen die flaschen rumklappern wie blöd)
irgendein billiges bike für die stadt (da haste schon nach 5 m rückenschmerzen...)
klappernde steckschutzbleche (zum glück hab ich jetzt in sks investiert... nie wieder was anderes!)
lampe mit akkus (klobig wie sonstwas und gibt noch nichtmal richtig licht, ausserdem funktioniert die lade-anzeige nicht...   )
ritchey wcs bar-ends (es geht doch nichts über onza porc foot)
ein helm, unter dem es einem schon heiß wird bevor man sich richtig angestrengt hat...


----------



## phjascer (2. Juni 2004)

Das Scheiss Ding Von Aldi Man

Aber Kein Kommentar Mehr HÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ


----------



## BO15 (2. Juni 2004)

Point Alien II ist der letzte M...


----------



## peter_schoen (2. Juni 2004)

Eigentlich nicht viel - das einzige war die Shimano XT V-Brake. 
Die kam schnell wieder ab und hat am Einsteigerrad vom meinem Vater die Cantis ersetzt. So war sie wenigstens für etwas gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -OUTLAW- (4. Juni 2004)

Mein größter Fehlkauf ?
Da muß ich nicht lange überlegen  

Da war wohl uneinholbar die tolle Sigma Mirage inkl. 20 Watt Zusatzleuchte auf Platz eins.
Die war wirklich der letzte sch...s!!!!  

Hab sie nach fünfmal benutzen vertickt und durch eine Supernova ersetzt


----------



## swiss (4. Juni 2004)

Bollek schrieb:
			
		

> Mein größter Fehlkauf ?
> Da muß ich nicht lange überlegen
> 
> Da war wohl uneinholbar die tolle Sigma Mirage inkl. 20 Watt Zusatzleuchte auf Platz eins.
> ...



Bravo, gerechter Vergleich.

Hab meinen Polo auch durch nen Bentley ersetzt.


----------



## XC_Freund (4. Juni 2004)

Meine Mars Super war nach einem Jahr fertig, hatte aber bis  dahin zumindest funktioniert.
Das Teil das mich wirklich von Anfang an enttäuscht hat, war mein Hügi Laufradsatz. Bei so einem leichten Laufradsatz erwartet man ausser geringem Gewicht auch super Leichtlauf. Als ich die Dinger neu hatte war ich sofort von dem recht schlecht laufenden Vorderrad überrascht. Ich habe noch zwei Onyx-LRS und einen von tune. Das Hügi VR ist definitiv das schlechteste. Wenn man so ein Teil neu hat hofft man, das die Lager vielleicht ein bisschen Einlaufzeit brauchen. Der Zustand hat sich nicht geändert. Das HR lief recht ordentlich. Nach 1,5 Jahren war die Lagerung des Rotor für die Ritzel komplett festgefressen. Ich habe dem VR dann neue Lager und dem HR einen Austauschrotor spendiert. Ergebnis: Der LRS ist wieder wie im Neuzustand.  
Ich werde jetzt noch den LRS bis Ende 2005 fahren. Dann definitiv, nie mehr Hügi.


----------



## -OUTLAW- (5. Juni 2004)

swiss_daytona schrieb:
			
		

> Bravo, gerechter Vergleich.
> 
> Hab meinen Polo auch durch nen Bentley ersetzt.



Das war kein Vergleich !   
Es ist nur so, wenn ich mir einmal für 60  Schrott gekauft habe,
dann gebe ich lieber 340  aus und weiß das ich was vernünftiges habe, 
und nicht einen Akku der nach 20 min. bei voller Leistung schlappmacht


----------



## dirty_sanchez (10. Juni 2004)

gebrauchte Psylo SL von 2001. bin ein paar meter gefahren schon war alles ausgeschlagen und kaputt. hab sie aber wieder gut weiter verkauft ( repariert natürlich ) allso net so schlimm.


----------



## Dirki (10. Juni 2004)

Ist zwar schon ein paar Jahre her:

AMP Federgabel: nach 800 km alle Lager ausgeschlagen
Ringle Vorbau: nach 2 Monaten Risse entlang der Gewindebohrungen

Gruß Dirki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swiss (10. Juni 2004)

Bollek schrieb:
			
		

> Das war kein Vergleich !
> Es ist nur so, wenn ich mir einmal für 60  Schrott gekauft habe,
> dann gebe ich lieber 340  aus und weiß das ich was vernünftiges habe,
> und nicht einen Akku der nach 20 min. bei voller Leistung schlappmacht



Die Aussage war: Die Sigma ist nicht [email protected], aber wie immer gilt
 "you only get wht you pay for". Die Preisleistung ist ok.
Hättest dir auch nen stärkeren Akku kaufen können....


----------



## ReggnalP (10. Juni 2004)

wenns nicht von specialized ist, ist nichts.


----------



## gwittmac (18. August 2004)

Klarer Fall: Ciclomaster CM436M. Nicht nur, dass das Teil nix taugt, auch der Service ist das letzte. Warte jetzt schon 6 Wochen auf Garantie-Ersatz, und das mitten in der Saison! Finger weg, taugt nix!


----------



## Stefan3500 (18. August 2004)

Platz 1: Shimano PDM 324. Sorgen aufm Trail immer wieder für Spannung weil man die Dinger währen der Fahrt (ohne Klickschuhe) richtig hindrehen muss  
-> ersetzt durch Plattformpedale

Platz 2: Conti Vertical Pro  kein Gripp, kein Pannenschutz, kein wirklich niedriger Rollwiederstand. Wüsste nicht wozu ich mir das antuen müsste  
->ersetzt durch FAT ALBERT (geil aber sauschwer)

Platz 3: Zefal Trinkflasche: Unmöglich sich mit dem Teil nicht zu bekleckern wie ein 3 Jähriger


----------



## Uraltbiker (18. August 2004)

Auch wenn es manche kaum glauben mögen und es ist auch schon ein paar Jahre her,aber es waren:

*Race Face Kurbeln Turbine LP * 

Innerhalb eines Jahres hatte ich 3 Paar dieser High-End Kurbeln.

2 Paar zeigten Risse an der Konusaufnahme,das dritte Risse am Pedalauge.

Alle wurden natürlich problemlos umgetauscht,keine Frage,aber nach dem dritten Defekt bin ich dann doch wieder auf Shimano umgestiegen.
Die waren vorher problemlos und sind es bis heute.
Bei Kurbeln und Lagern mache ich keine Experimente mehr.


----------



## lelebebbel (19. August 2004)

in meiner restekiste findet sich komischerweise kaum schrott, abgesehen von natürlich verschlissenen teilen.

2 sachen fallen mir ein:

einmal klassischer irrtum, nen rockring der nicht zur kurbel passt (aussparung für die kurbel leider an der falschen stelle)

und einmal die look RR pedale, die aber immernoch am renner sind.
ich weiss nicht warum ich damals nicht auf die viel billigeren SPDs umbauen hab lassen... jetzt is zu spät, da an die schuhe nur dieser müll dran passt.
die funktion ist zwar gut, aber die schuhplatten sind einfach unmöglicher rotz, da man damit nichtmal 10 schritte bis in die garage zum bike laufen kann.
über die zeit haben sich dann die hinteren kanten der platten wohl durch diese 10 schritte soweit abgenutzt, dass letztlich eine gebrochen ist, natürlich während der fahrt. 
notaufnahme, chirurgische ambulanz.


----------



## Flugrost (19. August 2004)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> und einmal die look RR pedale, die aber immernoch am renner sind.



Zum gehen sind time - krallen genauso schei§§e, zum fahren garnicht schlecht- genauso wie fktionierende Looks(wennse noi sind dumm ist nur, daß sie ruckzuck alt sind).

Meine Altlast ist ein Storck Hardtailrahmen, dessen Tretlagerhülse 3.1416... my im Durchmesser zu groß ist, sodaß - wenn das Fett rausgespült ist - es wieder gaanz gemütlich anfängt zu knacken.


----------



## The Passenger (19. August 2004)

1.*Rock Shox Judy SL * 


> Oddbot:mz kennt doch fast neimand.ausser die etwas professinelleren bike


 Zitat von Milas,ICQ 01:06
Vielleicht (!) kennt ja keiner MZ,aber ich weiß jetzt,dass ich mir keine RS mehr kauf..Nach 80 km total schrott.
2.*Schwalbe Fat Albert Light*
Kein Durchschlagschutz.

Das war's im großen und ganzen ^^


----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. August 2004)

hmm, noch ein rock shox hasser.

mein größter Fehlkauf:
Continental Doublefighter, so durchschnittlich 30km ohne Platten. d.h. Distanz pannenfrei zwischen 70km  und 5km 

wohl auch ein Grund warum ich zu UST konvertiert bin.


----------



## The Passenger (19. August 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, noch ein rock shox hasser.
> 
> 
> > Kein Hasser ... ich fahr ja u.a. selbst ne Boxxer,aber die Judy SL war eindeutig Mi*t.Selbst die Judy TT an meinem Univega hat noch länger gehalten..
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cbk (19. August 2004)

Mein größter Fehlkauf:

nen KTM Bike mit Chrom-Molybdän Rahmen. Nach ca. 3000km war der Rahmen so weich, daß man es nicht nur fühlen sondern auch sehen konnte, wie er ich im Wiegetritt nach rechts und links durchbiegt. 


Mein größter Glücksgriff:

nen GT rts. Die Rennsemmel ist jetzt 10 Jahre alt, damals hatte ich keine Ahnung vom Ruf der Marke ... und was soll ich sagen: Der läuft bestimmt nochmal 10 Jahre.


----------



## Ronja (19. August 2004)

Mein größter Fehlkauf: Spezialiced Schuhe mit Bodygeometrie , einfach nur grausam zu meinen Knien. Gruß Ronja.


----------



## trekkinger (19. August 2004)

Gruezi mit´nand!

Zwar kein Fehlkauf, weil schon am Radkauf montiert gewesen:

Schwalbe Fast Fred 

Bei Nässe auf glatter Oberfläche wie Asphalt fahre ich lieber auf Glatteis, aber schlimmer wiegt, dass man sie ständig flicken muss.
Die Kilometerlaufleistung lässt zudem sehr zu wünschen übrig.

Jetzt fahre ich Schwalbe Marathon Cross und bin seeeehr zufrieden, ein auffällig vielseitiger Allroundreifen...und auch robust!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. August 2004)

Dark Banana schrieb:
			
		

> Lord Helmchen schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Passenger (19. August 2004)

> Ich fahr MZ weil die Dinger nicht kaputt gehen und weil se ne gute Performance bieten.



Genau   
Deswegen liebe ich Marzocchi


----------



## Master | Torben (19. August 2004)

Größter Fehlkauf - Grimeca System 8 - meine bis jetzt schlechteste Bremse!

Größter Glücksgriff - KTM MAS1  ²


----------



## _Ghost_Rider_ (19. August 2004)

CN-HG 53

Wird wohl die erste Kette, die ihr verschleißbedingtes Lebensende nicht erreicht... wenn sie jetzt zum vierten mal reisst, schmeiß ich sie endgültig in die Tonne!
Und das trotz vernieten mit dem Rohloff Revolver!


----------



## Peter Lustig. (19. August 2004)

nen CC rad für 1000 bis ich da dann alles ausgetauscht hab um auf mein jetziges dirtbike zu kommen hab ich insgesamt so 2500 gezahlt....es ist nichts mehr von dem alten am neues auser dem schalthebel...


----------



## deerk (19. August 2004)

hi oh 


mein canyon echt nur sch*** mit dem hobel 
und so kundenfreundlich sind die auch net ....


greetz

D.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (20. August 2004)

zzyzx schnellspanner

schön dass sie nur 55gr. wiegen und aussehn tun sie auch gut aber wenn nach 6 wochen der hintere reisst, und n paar wochen später bei nerm rennen   der vordere nutzt das alles nicht mehr

finger weg von den dingern, die taugen noch nicht ma um damit mikado zu spielen!!!


----------



## trekkinger (20. August 2004)

Night Rider schrieb:
			
		

> CN-HG 53
> 
> Wird wohl die erste Kette, die ihr verschleißbedingtes Lebensende nicht erreicht... wenn sie jetzt zum vierten mal reisst, schmeiß ich sie endgültig in die Tonne!
> Und das trotz vernieten mit dem Rohloff Revolver!


Benutzt du auch die richtigen Stifte?


----------



## Hellspawn (20. August 2004)

trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> Benutzt du auch die richtigen Stifte?



wenn man den Rohlof Revolver hat kann man die originalnieten wieder verschliessen und muss keine Stifte nehmen, wie bei normalen Nietdrückern, weil der Revolver die Stifte echt vernietet und eben nicht nur drückt.


----------



## trekkinger (20. August 2004)

Hellspawn schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man den Rohlof Revolver hat kann man die originalnieten wieder verschliessen und muss keine Stifte nehmen, wie bei normalen Nietdrückern, weil der Revolver die Stifte echt vernietet und eben nicht nur drückt.


Okay, wieder mal was gelernt.

Trotzdem scheint das ja nicht das gelbe vom Ei zu sein.
Reisst es denn immer an den selbstvernieteten Stellen?


----------



## _Ghost_Rider_ (20. August 2004)

trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> Okay, wieder mal was gelernt.
> 
> Trotzdem scheint das ja nicht das gelbe vom Ei zu sein.
> Reisst es denn immer an den selbstvernieteten Stellen?


einmal ja, sonst war es immer irgendeine beliebige Stelle. Und ich fahre nicht allzu schnell und agressiv, bin eigentlich meist eher gemütlich unterwegs


----------



## trekkinger (20. August 2004)

Night Rider schrieb:
			
		

> einmal ja, sonst war es immer irgendeine beliebige Stelle. Und ich fahre nicht allzu schnell und agressiv, bin eigentlich meist eher gemütlich unterwegs


Hast du denn jetzt eine neue Kette?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cbk (20. August 2004)

Nimm doch einfach den Revolver und einen Satz Nieten und tausch alle Nieten aus.


----------



## _Ghost_Rider_ (20. August 2004)

cbk schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm doch einfach den Revolver und einen Satz Nieten und tausch alle Nieten aus.


daran hab ich auch schon gedacht  

neue Kette hab ich schon hier liegen (cn-hg 93) aber ich geb der 53er noch ne chance  
Irgendwie will ich eine kette nicht wegschmeissen, die grad mal 0,5% gelängt ist...


----------



## Kochy (29. August 2004)

Naja,als ich begann mein Bike zu komplettieren kam mir eine Marzzocchi Bomber Z4 in die Hand...War echt nicht meins,ich fand einfach keine vernünftige Einstellung!
Ich habs nach ca.150km aufgegeben,ausgebaut und wieder verscheuert!
Bin dann auf ne RocKShox July umgestiegen,ist nix besonderes,aber funzt seit ca.2 Jahren und 4500km einwandfrei...
Ein nerviges Problem hab ich allerdings mit meinem FOCUS Superbud-Rahmen:
Er funktioniert einwandfrei,aber ich bin nun schon seit fast 2Jahren auf der verzweifelten Suche nach einer in die Rahmenkonstruktion passende Trinkflasche...  
An die Stelle,an die von Werkseite her der Anbau einer Trinkflasche vorgesehen ist paßt vielleicht ne Cola-Dose oder 0,33l Mehrwegflasche...
Meine Anfrage bei FOCUS ergab eine echt "helfende" Antwort :"..Im Fachhandel sind verschiedene Modelle von Trinkflaschen zu kaufen,da gibt es bestimmt eine passende..."
Sehr nett,nur wo,das wissen die auch nicht...  
Vielleicht kann mir ja hier einer helfen??


----------



## bauser (29. August 2004)

dein prob. ist die konstruktion des halters , du mußt einen nehmen der seitlich bedienbar ist !!! wenn du genaueres wissen willst schreib ne pm !!
achso ....mein 2.bike is ein super bud hatte das gleiche prob.
gruß bauser


----------



## Kochy (29. August 2004)

Danke für die Antwort,aber ich hab natürlich einen Halter mit seitlichen Eingriff...(klingt wie bei ner Unterhose...  )
Bei einem normalen Halter würde ich bei der Rahmenkonstruktion gar keine Flasche reinbekommen,da hast du recht!
Ich sah mal bei Zeitfahrrädern Trinkflaschen,die quasi "dreieckig"waren und so optimal der Rahmenform angepaßt sind.Bei den Rennrädern hat das natürlich Aerodynamische Gründe,bei einigen Markenherstellern von MTB-Rahmen ist dies meiner Meinung nach eine echte Mearchindisinglücke!!
Ich hab nämlich kein Bock mir so ein Camelback oder wie das heißt auf den Buckel zuschnallen wie ne alte Schweineblase...  
Und wer viel fährt hat viel Durst....Aber daran scheinen einige Hersteller von futuristischen Rahmen nicht zu denken,ja fast scheint es man läßt die praktische Nutzbarkeit auf Kosten eines möglichst geilen Aussehens auf der Strecke!  
Nun,seis wies sei,ich hab halt 2 kleine 0,33l Plasteflaschen aus nem Lidl-Krammtisch für je -,79EUR an mein ca.2000,-EUR Bike gebappt... 
Eine ist unter dem Stützrohr reingequetscht und eine hängt unter der Sattelstütze...Es sind aber 2 verschiedene,da die eine nicht in den Rahmen paßt und die 2. nicht unter die Sattelstütze (Schutzblech ist im Weg).So muß ich im Wald immer umfüllen wenn die erste Flasche leer ist...
Ich sag nur : nerv-nerv


----------



## mikels (29. August 2004)

Pedalen von Wellgo nur für Touren, glaube Gesamt nicht mal 500km und schon ein knacken im Lager!


----------



## dooyou (29. August 2004)

mein thread erfreut sich ja immer noch größter beliebtheit   

thx   und weiter so


----------



## hanko (29. August 2004)

auf jeden fall ne magura louise fr.
is in einem jahr ca.6 mal ausgelaufen   und der bremsgriff war 2 mal schrott.  
zwar guter service bei magura aber der nutzt dann ja auch nix mehr.


----------



## Deleted 29470 (29. August 2004)

Da ich mein Bike auch für den Weg zur Arbeit nutze und diese typischen schwarzen Streifen am unteren rechten Hosenbein leid bin, hab ich mir ne Chain Disc zugelegt... montiert... gefahren... abmontiert.
Meine Fresse, das Ding ist ein einziger Resonanzkörper, der jeden Schaltvorgang kilometerweit hörbar macht   

Nun ja, ich bin mit mir selbst so einig geworden, dass ich sie unter der Woche montiere und zu den Abendfahrten bzw. am Wochenende abnehme - ist ein Akt von ner knappen Minute 

(BTW: das Ding hat 'ne grausame Optik - aber da muss man halt durch *g*)


----------



## downhilljunkie (29. August 2004)

Rotwild RFR 03 Rahmen
Miserable Lackqualität, alles andere als steif (stört mich normalerweise nicht, aber bei dem hat man´s gemerkt), die Dämpferverstellung am Rahmen war sehr schnell ausgenudelt/verschlissen...bei einer bestimmten Einstellung schlug der Dämpfer an der Schwinge an.

War allerdings auch eins der ersten, darf aber meiner Meinung nach bei einem Rahmen in dieser Preisklasse nicht passieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 25931 (29. Januar 2005)

Woodman Capsule Extrem  oder ähnlich. So`n Headlock Gabel-Vorbau-Schnulli. 

Extrem ist bei dem Teil einzig die beschissene Qualität des Spannschraubenkopfes  .
Weich wie Butter. Nur beim Anzeihen mit nem Inbus, noch nicht mal fest, war das Ding gleich kreisrund. Also das Teil ist völliger Murks.
Habe jetzt wieder ne Kralle im Schaft mit ner vernünftigen Schraube. Das hält.


----------



## Lance 2 (29. Januar 2005)

Bontrager  Racelite Laufradsatz nach einem Jahr 2 Vorderradfelgen gerissen und Hinterradfelge nach 6 Monaten Felge gerissen und Lagerschaden  

Nokon Bowdenzüge: silberne Eloxierung nach einem Monat abgeblättert...ist ein richtiger Hingucker.   Bremszüge laufen trotz optimaler Schmierung rauh  

lance2


----------



## jola (29. Januar 2005)

Lance 2 schrieb:
			
		

> Nokon Bowdenzüge: silberne Eloxierung nach einem Monat abgeblättert...ist ein richtiger Hingucker.



Dachte die silbernen sind von Natur aus silbern? Wieso sollten die noch zusätzlich eloxiert sein? Dass die Beschichtung bei den gefärbten nicht so toll hält ist ja bekannt.


----------



## waxa (29. Januar 2005)

2 Sigma BC 800 --> beide im regen bei 35km/h abgesoffen   

VDO  , will nichts anderes mehr !


----------



## trekkinger (29. Januar 2005)

waxa schrieb:
			
		

> 2 Sigma BC 800 --> beide im regen bei 35km/h abgesoffen
> 
> VDO  , will nichts anderes mehr !


Ich habe den BC1200 > keine Probleme!


----------



## Beach90 (29. Januar 2005)

naja ,also ich fahr auch den BC 1200 ,andauert reißt das gummi und die wireless übertragung ist auch nicht das gelbe vom ei ... nocheinmal würde ich ihn mir nicht kaufen !
aber der BC mit digital übertragung ist im sommer lustig wenn man neben bahnoberleitungen herfährt   

hab zwar schon viele fehlkäufe hinter mir ,aber den schlimmsten wüsste ich jetzt nicht


----------



## ribisl (29. Januar 2005)

1. Blackburn Standpumpe (beim pumpen trennen sich immer Schlauch und Ventilkopf; ohne lupe ist der Manometer zu vergessen) 

2. Sigma Pt 16 Pockettool (zerfällt während der Fahrt, im Rucksack, durch die    Vibrationen in einzel Teile)

3. Gore BikeShort (die Innenhose, vorallem der Polster, ist ein echter M**T!!

4. CD Clickpedale (schlimmer geht nimmer)

5. Hutchinson Spider UST (Jede 2te Ausfahrt ein Loch)

6 Specialized Mini Wedgie Bag (beim downhill trennen sich Mini Wedgie Bag und Sattel)


----------



## weedman (29. Januar 2005)

Rennrad Simplon Exos-> 1400 

3 Fach Blätter -> entweder man hat bumms in den Beinen oder man spielt Schach.
-> Bestellt in fettem gelborange-> war nicht mehr lieferbar, bekam deshalb einen teureren Lumen Rahmen (ekeliges Rot Silber) mit Carbon Hinterbau (so ein Schwachsinn)
-> weich wie ein österreichischer Käse

Kollege hat sich eine Woche später bei H&S ein RR mit gleicher Ausstattung für 800 geschossen.    
Der Rahmen ist wenigtens steif.
Für 1400 hätte es bei H&S ein Kompl DURA ACE bike gegeben.

(Naja, ein anderer Kollege hat sich das org Lumen für  2100 gekauft, so gesehen hab ich noch glück gehabt)

Fazit: Markenname nicht gleich gut, Fachhändler tun mir nur noch leid... an mich können die nix mehr verkaufen.


----------



## alöx (29. Januar 2005)

dmr kefü....

hing nach drei tagen irgendwo unterm tretlager... obwohl ich das teil unsachgemäß benutzt habe dachte ich schon das es paar verrissen grinds mitmacht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tycoon 1 (29. Januar 2005)

Das war ein Steppenwolf Tycoon CT


----------



## azraelcars (30. Januar 2005)

das ist eine lange liste,ich fange mal mit kleinmist an

-winwood polybrake beläge,stifte bei montage gebrochen
-cane creek ad 10 dämpfer-wer dem einstellen kann,der darf ruhig suspension-firma aufmachen.
-marzocchi xcr,xc 51,dh 3-alle nach kurzer zeit undicht
-manitou mach 5 c und sx-gleitlager hin,gabel festgefressen
-gt lts-lager nach 400 km defekt
-trek 2300 alu-carbon rennrad-so was von weich im trettlager,schaltete im wiegetritt immer selber
-deore naben-freilauf nach 12 km hin,ersatzteil nach 36 km.
-so eine sks dämpferpumpe-bei ersten gebrauch gebrochen
-koda kurbel,so viele chainsucks,das der rahmen an der kettenstrebe gebrochen ist.
mehr fällt mir im moment nicht ein,aber ich kann mich dunkel erinnern,das da noch was war.


----------



## Diddi (30. Januar 2005)

Federgabel Manitou Skareb Elite 2003

Wackelt wie ein Entenarsch,mit Scheibenbremsen windet sich das Teil wie ein Aal,dann nach 1600 Km gebrochen.Hatte noch Garantiefall,aber ewig auf die Reparatur gewartet(10 Wochen)Danach gleich verkauft.Manitou:nie mehr!


----------



## Tman (30. Januar 2005)

hm, da hab ich gar nicht soo viel. Grip Shift 600-> Hat 1 Jahr gehalten und ließ sich eigentlich nachdem es einen Monat alt war immer ******* schalten  Sachs Irgendwas Drehgriff -> damals aus Geldmangel als Grip Shit Ersatz dran gemacht. Bei Regen quasi nicht schaltbar und nach einer Regenfahrt konnte man die Züge wechseln, wenn man etwas Schaltkomfort wollte. => Drehen und warten, auf welchem Ritzel die Kette hängen bleibt. Nie wieder Drehgriffe!
Sigma RCS Funkset. Hat einen Sommer gut funktioniert, im Winter ab 0 Grad gar nicht mehr und nach 1,5 Jahren trotz guten Batterien gar nicht mehr. Seit dem nur noch mit Kabel.


----------



## Diddi (30. Januar 2005)

federgabel Manitou Skareb Elite 2003
Wackelt wie ein Entenarsch,mit Scheibenbremsen windet sich das Teil wie ein Aal,dann nach 1600 Km gebrochen.Hatte noch Garantiefall,aber ewig auf die Reparatur gewartet(10 Wochen)Danach gleich verkauft.Manitou:nie mehr!


----------



## Diddi (30. Januar 2005)

Federgabel Manitou Skareb Elite 2003
Wackelt wie ein Entenarsch,mit Scheibenbremsen windet sich das Teil wie ein Aal,dann nach 1600 Km gebrochen.Hatte noch Garantie,aber ewig auf die Reparatur gewartet(10 Wochen)Danach gleich verkauft.Manitou:nie mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diddi (30. Januar 2005)

Fehler


----------



## the.brain (31. Januar 2005)

Eine Fahrradklingel.


----------



## checkb (31. Januar 2005)

SKS Dämpferpumpe, einfach nur Sch...., nie wieder. Das Teil wurde 3 x getauscht und hat nie funktioniert.


----------



## Lena (31. Januar 2005)

Primal Wear Trikots


----------



## Lena (31. Januar 2005)

ach ja - und Pearl Izumi Überschuhe - nach 2x verwenden KAPUTT


----------



## Otam (31. Januar 2005)

ebenfalls die SKS Dämpferpumpe. Die Dichtungen schnell hinüber, auch dringt beim Aufpumpen Luft durch die Gewinde  ein. Die Druckanzeige zeigt utopische Werte an. Wesentlich schlechter als die billigen teile..


----------



## trekkinger (31. Januar 2005)

checkb schrieb:
			
		

> SKS Dämpferpumpe, einfach nur Sch...., nie wieder. Das Teil wurde 3 x getauscht und hat nie funktioniert.


Die Suspensioneer?
War gar keine Funktion gegeben?


----------



## DH-dooom (31. Januar 2005)

marin quake DS, seit die garantie rum ist nur noch stress...


----------



## Piefke (31. Januar 2005)

Magura Julie

Gekauft im September 2002, hat nie wirklich gefunzt, im Dezember 2002 glücklicherweise wieder verkauft.


----------



## --dig-- (31. Januar 2005)

ne trainingsrolle... da geh ich lieber im gröbsten dreck spielen, als beim radfahren dvd zu schauen...

pitlock achsen... die reißen wie sie lustig sind. an nem citybike...

continental explorer... hallo? grip?

mein bester kauf... siehe fotogalerie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pen (31. Januar 2005)

ein bike dessen hinterrad am rahmenrohr anschlägt, am umwerfer schleift und die züge am schnellspanner einknicken.

ist ein hersteller aus dem pf raum.

habe mir deswegen den nachfolger bestellt. bei diesem bike soll nur der umwerfer an der kette streifen  

aber wenn ich das bike bekomme bin ich glücklich.

oder werde mal götz/pulverer seiner zeit nach sonderrabatt anhauen   

aber das faunus war der größte fehlkauf.

mal sehen was das pathfinder macht.


----------



## Melocross (31. Januar 2005)

Also mein größter Fehlkauf war mein Poison Curare das mit viel liebe von meinem Freund letztes Jahr um dieses Zeit aufgebaut wurde.
Naja, nach paar mal Bikepark, habe ich dann gemerkt das es doch nicht ganz so meine Richtung ist und ich doch lieber bei meinen Touren bleiben sollte.  
Das Bike habe ich dann mit Müh` und Not  in Einzelteilen verkauft.
Das traurige war nachdem über die hälfte der Teile weg waren, meldete sich zwei mal jemand der das Bike komplett wollte und zu einem sehr guten Preis.
War wohl zu ungeduldig.


----------



## ArmerStudent (1. Februar 2005)

Mein größter Fehlkauf ? Ganz klar, ein leidig schlechter *Votec-Rahmen*, der *M6* mit einem Cane Creek Dämpfer. Seit jeher nie wieder so einen schlechten Rahmen gefahren.
Eine positive Eigenschaft hatte er dennoch...er hat mir die Vorzüge eines Hardtails dicht vor Augen geführt !!

Gruß

Ben


----------



## Iceman (1. Februar 2005)

Eigentlich wäre hier noch eine Umfrage interessant gewesen.....

Meine Teile:

Rock Shox Psylo Race Modell 00/01, lässt sich im Winter gar nicht, im Sommer leidiglich an mein Gewicht anpassen...

Magura Julie (Oh ja, auch ich hatte so ein ****Teil)
Wohl die einzige Bremse, die ich je hatte, mit der man auch Widerstandtraining durchführen konnte.
Nach einem Belagswechsel vorne bremste sie nur noch, egal, was ich machte....(Ausgetausch gegen Shimano BR-M 556. DAS ist eine Bremse.)

Ritchey Vorbau. Das Teil war weich wie gekochte Spaghetti, passt aber gut an meinen Renner.
Wurde durch einen Thompson-Vorbau ersetzt.

Wenn ich so durch meine Teilekiste durchgehe, finden sich darin mindestens eine komplette Deore-Schaltung, sowie Teile einer XT-Schaltung, da ich mittlerweile auf SRAM umgestiegen bin.


----------



## ArmerStudent (1. Februar 2005)

Ach ja, ich hab meinen Radon-Rahmen vergessen,dieses FR-Teil, seht ihr, ich weiß nicht mal mehr den Namen...zeugt also nicht wirklich dafür, dass ich damit zufrieden war...überhaupt hätte ich mir den Ausflug in die FR-Welt sparen können...


----------



## gr._b._wolf (2. Februar 2005)

Das die Magura Joulie eine üble Schleifmaschiene ist kann ich leider nur bestätigen (war aber leider an meinem Rad schon Serie) ich warte bis heute noch auf die bestellte mit an den Bremsgriffen verstellbarem Bremssystem aus CNC Alu.

Gefderte Sattelstütze 60 Euro, was für ein Witz ein in der Serie Rennradsattel an einem MTB und dann eine gefederte Sattelstütze weil der Sattel zu hart war eiziger Vorteil Schwerpunkt liegt etwas tiefer das wars aber auch schon wieder mit den Vorteilen.

Nu hab ich einen billigen breiten nicht wirklich schwerern Stahlfedersattel von Selle Royal aus Kunststoff mit ein wenig Kunststoffschaum als Innenpolster und eine billige Carbonsattelstütze (35 Euro) mit stabiler Sattelhalterung die obwohl sie so billig ist find ich wirklich etwas taugt und einen wirklich sehr fessten Eindruck macht.

Gelsattel hatte ich noch an dem MTB davor ist zu schwer das Dingens und ist im Winter draussen aufgeplatzt.
Luftgefederter Sattel in Rennsattelform nicht weniger schlechter Witz.

Man muß noch hierzu sagen das ich Hardtail Fahrer bin (Federung durch Sattel, Reifengummi, Gegebenen Falls noch Federgabel aber selbst da nicht immer gerne) nicht weil ich mich technisch noch nicht an Fullys herantrauen würde sondern aus Überzeugung alleine schon wegen dem direckteren Annsprechverhalten sehrwohl auch in gröbstem Gelände, dem geringeren Gewicht dem vollständigen fehlen vom Schaltwippen etz.

400 Euro Sonderangebot DH Fully das mir dann auchnoch geklaut wurde ich hätt es glaub ich eh wieder verkauft den DH sowie Fully Ausflug hätte ich mir sparen können.


----------



## Riderman (2. Februar 2005)

VOTEC NC 1 Rahmen.....3 mal den Hinterbau (Viergelenker) getauscht....und er ist einfach nicht stabil


----------



## Danimal (2. Februar 2005)

Tach!

Platz 1: Magura Marta 2001/2002. Boaaa, was hab ich mich über das Teil geärgert. Die Gewichtsersparnis hatte ich durch das immer mitzuführende Entlüftungskit wieder raus. Ständig entlüften, Kolbenklemmer, Hebel stellt nicht zurück

Platz 2: Magura Louise 2003. Einfach nur krank. NIE wieder Scheibenbremsen von Magura. Auch hier immer wieder entlüften, Hebel stellen im Dreck nicht zurück.

Platz 3: LX/XT Octalink Innenlager. Die werden halt nicht alt genug. Schon nach ein paar 1000km ein paar Milimeter Spiel. Kann man zwar noch mit fahren, aber das Klack-Klack nervt total.

Platz 4: Ergon Griffe. Die wurden ja überall so hoch gelobt, dass ich mir die auch gekauft habe. Bergab lastet jetzt das ganze Gewicht zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger, weil sich der Rest der Hand auf der horizontalen Fläche nicht abstützen kann. Also schnell wieder abgemacht ;-)

Attacke,

Dan


----------



## Eugen (2. Februar 2005)

nun gut was neues schreib hier wahrscheinlich nicht rein aber ich möchte auch mal sagen das Julie ******* ist(schleif schleif schleif ...). Von meiner Psylo XC 2002 ganz zu schweigen (die läuft). Und meinem Hai Bike nach 2500km nervtötendes knacken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roughrider (2. Februar 2005)

Rock Shox Psylo Sl 

War 3 mal kaputt, Zugstufe, Lookout 2x 
und bei meinem bruder seiner sind die Stanrohre rausgefallen!!! Sie ist gerade schon wieder beim service(lookout) .... zum letzten mal jetzt wirds verkauft!!!!!!! 

Nie wieder Rock Shox


----------



## Roughrider (2. Februar 2005)

continental explorer... hallo? grip?

Stimmt, fast alle fahre die Reifen jedoch sind sie auch nach meiner Meinung wirklich ein Müll . Immer Löcher und kein Grip und teuer


----------



## _Waldschrat_ (3. Februar 2005)

ein selle italia "fluid". in zahlreichen bike-magazinen hochgelobt. deshalb hab ich ihn mir geholt. da war aber nix "fluid"   sondern der war bretthart   

ich könnt  :kotz:


----------



## lelebebbel (3. Februar 2005)

hab was neues:
das original Hayes HFX-9 "Entlüftungskit"

inhalt:

100ml Dot4 bremssoße
etwa 15cm schlauch mit nem stöpsel am ende
preis: 12,50

ähm?
wenigstens eine neue klemmhülse zum leitungskürzen hätten die ja VIELLEICHT eventuell noch unterbringen können, ohne sich finanziell zu ruinieren...

für 12,95 kriegt man beim louis motorradshop EINEN LITER castrol dot4..


----------



## fex (3. Februar 2005)

Chaka-Checka schrieb:
			
		

> rock shox judy100 - sabbert trotz öl und dichtungswechsel weiter und zugstufe war für'n ars*h



Sei froh das sie NUR sabbert (oder sabberte) Schlimmer war der Gleitschichtabrieb bis aufs Alu auf Höhe der oberen Führungen!


----------



## Dirk-Steffen (6. Februar 2005)

swe68 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe die Halterung an meinem Trekkingrad in einem mittleren Wutausbruch (Zeitdruck und -10°) gleich abgebrochen!



War bei mir auch so..... zwar nicht das selbe schloss aber irgend ein anderen (kp) welches.. nachdem mir der 2. Schlüssel im schloss bei minimalistischer belastung verbogen und dann abgebrochen ist hab ich das SCHEIßTEIL... mit meinem Fuß und ordentlich Zug mit meinem Arm in 3 Teile gebracht.....

Seitdem! - Immer markenbügelschlosskäufer!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Störtebecker (6. Februar 2005)

Hatte mal ein Santa Cruz V10, der erste ist nach dem zweiten Wochenende im mittelheftigen Einsatz gebrochen, der zweite hat drei Monate gehalten.

Aber ich muss sagen, klasse reagiert von SC, ich habe mein Geld zurückbekommen und eine Mütze von SC geschenkt bekommen als Entschuldigung.

Aber sonst war es echt ein guter Rahmen, kann nich drüber meckern.

Und sonst hört man ja auch, dass der Rahmen sehr stabil etc. ist.

War wohl einfach nur Pech


----------



## BornToRide (6. Februar 2005)

Zwei lange Assos-Radhosen für 370  . Beide Hosen hatten nach seltenem  Gebrauch Löcher im Sitzbereich.


----------



## northpoint (6. Februar 2005)

Sigma Mirage X 
Akku nach einem Jahr platt  

(Doch nun habe ich mir ja eine schöne Gardena Lichtdusche gebaut und muss mich nicht mehr ärgern.   )


----------



## BiermannFreund (6. Februar 2005)

hier nu habbich auch was...
letzte woche die überschuhe vom boc geholt, weil warn ja günstig und laden um die ecke 
heute gefahrn, füsse einigermaßen warm, aaaber...
in meiner größe warn se immernoch etwas klein, schon ausgerissen von den stollen...
werden vertickert und dann gibts welche vom rose, scheiss auf 5 mehr+versand, dafür was ordentliches!


----------



## racing alf (7. Februar 2005)

Alles was ich bisher gelesen habe, kann ich (leider) locker toppen!!
Habe letztes Jahr mit dem biken begonnen, wollte aber kein Geld ausgeben!
Da habe ich "Ar..." ein Mars MTB bestellt! (bei einem namhaften Versandhaus)
299 Euros plus 25 Euro Versand!!  Ich brauche ja nichts mehr dazu sagen,oder?
Musste mir im selben Jahr ein ordentliches Bike kaufen! 
Das kommt vom sparen!


----------



## easymtbiker (7. Februar 2005)

definitiv mein erstes trekkingbike! war vor 10 jahren, als der trekking- bike- hype anfing und alle meinten: damit kann man alles machen. ich bin einmal über einen schotterweg gefahren    und hab mir gesagt: sofort n mtb kaufen!

das ding war wirklich das langsamste an bike, was ich in den letzen 15 jahren gekauft habe!

seitdem ist für mich n trekkingbike ne mischung aus rr und mtb: es kann das nicht , was das mtb nicht kann (schnell fahren) und auch das nicht, was das rr nicht kann (im gelände fahren). trekkingbike ist echt ne fehlentwicklung!


ansonsten.... hab auch einige teile, die hier gedisst werden und mit denen ich sehr zufrieden bin (votec m6- ok, wippt mit dämpfer ohne lockout) oder magura marta (04).

wirklich schrott fand ich die magura clara, shimano xtr- überschuhe (testsieger- aber nach 2 wochen absolut fertig!)
hollowtech 2 kurbeln xt und xtr find ich auch nicht gerade der bringer, das grosse kettenblatt ist nach 4000km einfach durch!


----------



## madmax87 (8. Februar 2005)

Kette HG73, grad eben draufgemacht, ein steifes Kettenglied   Hatt mich schon gefreut, für 13, aber die warens irgendwie net wert. Naja, einen neuen Bolzen rein, dann müsst der Käse gegessen sein. War vielleicht ein Montagsmodell.
@hädbänger:    das mit dem Trekkingrad triffts genau, hatte auch eins, ist jetzt Stadtschlampe, dafür taugts grad noch was. Hat zwar nun nicht grad die beste Ausstattung, aber an den "systembedingten" Schwächen ändert das ja nix.


----------



## Heizerer (8. Februar 2005)

> Hatt mich schon gefreut, für 13,


mehr als 10 geb ich dafür nicht aus  - ansonsten ist die 73 ne super kette mit keinem Unterschied zur 93 außer der Optik

MfG


----------



## www.jagger (8. Februar 2005)

Zefal Magnum 1L Flasche. Das Ding habe ich 3x umgetauscht aber dann aufgegeben, ist nur als Dusche verwendbar  aber der Oberhammer sind die Anschraubvorrichtungen für zusätzliche Flaschenhalter aus der gleichen Fehlkonstruktionsbude M5 Muttern und M6 Schrauben dazu beigelegt


----------



## Jesus Freak (8. Februar 2005)

Boah, wo soll ich anfangen??
- Rock Shox Judy XC 98, war am Bike dran. Buchsen verschleißen extrem schnell, scheiß Ansprechverhalten, nicht sehr steif
- Gore Züge wozu der Kram? Normal Züge, ab und an ölen - gut is!
- Stahlflexleitungen für Magura HS 33 - null Effekt, außer ständig Lecks =>  Bullshit
Aus Fehlern lernt man!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekkinger (8. Februar 2005)

madmax87 schrieb:
			
		

> Kette HG73, grad eben draufgemacht, ein steifes Kettenglied   Hatt mich schon gefreut, fÃ¼r 13â¬, aber die warens irgendwie net wert. Naja, einen neuen Bolzen rein, dann mÃ¼sst der KÃ¤se gegessen sein. War vielleicht ein Montagsmodell.


Ist es vllt. der Bolzen mit dem Du die Kette verschlossen hast?
Die ist meistens erstmal steif.

Bevor Du einen neuen Niet einsetzt, solltest Du das betreffende Glied seitlich hin- und herbiegen. Dann ist der KÃ¤sÂ´ bestimmt gegessen.


Was TrekkingrÃ¤der angeht:
Ich fahre auch eines und bin dafÃ¼r voll zufrieden.
Man darf eben nicht vergessen, dass es halt doch fast sowas wie einen Zwitter darstellt und man deswegen nicht erwarten kann, dass es den Spagat zu 100% schafft.

Da habt ihr vorher das primÃ¤re Einsatzgebiet nicht grÃ¼ndlich genug Ã¼berdacht, kann das sein? 

Es kommt ausserdem auch darauf an, wieviel Geld man dafÃ¼r ausgeben mÃ¶chte. Da ein Trekkingrad noch ein paar Dinge mehr dran haben muss als ein MTB, wird es zwangslÃ¤ufig teurer. Und dann wird oft am falschen Ende gespart...


----------



## madmax87 (8. Februar 2005)

@trekkinger: nein, es ist nicht der Bolzen, mit dem das Ding zsammgedingst wird. Dann würde ich es ja in die Kategorie "meine größte Dummheit beim Bikeschrauben" stellen      
Zum Thema Trekkingrad: als ich den Hobel gekauft hab, war ich noch nicht vom Bikevirus infiziert, d.h. es war auch net grad so doll hochwertig und es war für Einsatzzwecke wie Zum-Bäck-Fahren oder Ins-Freibad-Fahren gedacht, dafür hats dann mit der kompletten Acera die folgenden 11.000 km ganz gut überstanden. Ich streit aber da jetzt net mit dir rum, du bist davon überzeugt und das respektiere ich, ist ja nicht mein Geld, was da in dein Radl fließt.

@heizerer: Ich glaub Optik ist bei ner Kette wirklich absolut Bockwurst,  solange sie nicht in schweinchenrosa gehalten ist, wobei die Farbe dann eh nach 2000km restlos runter wäre  . Außerdem, wo ist denn da der Unterschied, hatte vorher ne HG93 drauf, sieht für mich alles gleich aus, auf die Kette kuckt eh niemand, solange sie nicht auf der Straße schleift   .


----------



## simpi (8. Februar 2005)

ein CANNONDALE 
totaler SCHROTT :kotz:


----------



## zmaulta (8. Februar 2005)

Marzocchi DJ2 04   wer will haben  und einen lenker vorbau borla


----------



## Pevloc (8. Februar 2005)

Einen Selle italia Gelle Flow - Ã¤lterer Bauart.

Nur 5â¬ vom Kollegen, passt zwa perfekt auf meinen Arsch, sieht auch super geil aus, hat aber durch die Stickerein drauf meine teure 100â¬ Thermo hose am Arsch nach 2000km verschlissen! So ne ********!  

Weiss einer ob man das flicken kann?


----------



## easymtbiker (8. Februar 2005)

trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> Was Trekkingräder angeht:
> Ich fahre auch eines und bin dafür voll zufrieden.
> Man darf eben nicht vergessen, dass es halt doch fast sowas wie einen Zwitter darstellt und man deswegen nicht erwarten kann, dass es den Spagat zu 100% schafft.
> 
> Da habt ihr vorher das primäre Einsatzgebiet nicht gründlich genug überdacht, kann das sein?



kann vielleicht sein, hätte erst mal probe fahren sollen, nicht nur auf der strasse. aber wenn alle behaupten, mit dem teil kann man überall fahren und schon in der stadt auf kopfsteinpflaster schlägts einem alles durch..... ne, ist echt ne fehlentwicklung!
selbst für radtouren nehm ich n mtb mit satteltaschen dran , ist immer noch schneller und komfortabler als son trekking- schrott.....

ach ja, mit dem trekkingrad musste ich einmal ne vollbremsung  machen. damit es einem nicht überschlägt wurde die gabel so ausgelegt, dass sie abknickt! tolle sache, durfte ich gelich mal ne neue gabel montieren


----------



## grünerbär14 (8. Februar 2005)

Dirt jumper 3 130mm 04


----------



## Kendooo (9. Februar 2005)

@hädbänger
Warum ziehst du eigentlich so über Trekkingräder/Crossbikes her? Du hast dir eins mit Acera-Ausstattung gekauft, oder? Was erwartest du davon? Wenn ich hier im Forum von nem "MTB mit Acera" anfangen würde, könnte ich auch nur Kopfschütteln ernten. Es kann ja gut sein, dass dein Rad net wirklich zu gebrauchen war, aber dass deshalb alle Trekkingräder Schrott sind, naja.


----------



## madmax87 (9. Februar 2005)

@kendooo: ich wars mit der Acera, da muss ich den lieben Hädbänger jetzt mal in Schutz nehmen. Und wenn du richtig gelesen hättest, dann wüsstest du, dass das noch vor der Infektion mitm Bikevirus gekauft wurde und dafür ziemlich lange gehalten hat, was aber nix an der Tatsache ändert, dass Trekkingräder (meiner und anscheinend auch Hädbängers Meinung nach) systembedingte Schwächen haben, wobei ich kein Problem damit habe, wenn ihr welche fahrt, aber es sollte doch Sinn und Zweck dieses Freds sein, andere vor ähnlichen Fehlkäufen zu bewahren und daher halte ich es für angebracht, dieses Konzept hier zu kritisieren, da man mit nem MTB sowohl im Gelände und (mit den entsprechenden Reifen) auch auf der Straße wesentlich besser vorankommt als mit so´nem Trekkingteil. Wenn ihr damit zufrieden seid, bitteschön, es lebe die Meinungsvielfalt, wär ja auch schlimm, wenn wir alle das gleiche Rad fahren würden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kendooo (9. Februar 2005)

Oh, da hab ich wohl was durcheinander geschmissen.
Ob die Kompromisslösung eines Crossbikes nun ein Nachteil oder ein Vorteil ist, darüber muss sich jeder seine eigene Meinung bilden. Man kann damit halt eine große Bandbreite an Einsatzgebieten abdecken. Aber letztendlich ist jedes Bike ein Kompromiss und man muss das für einen selbst richtige finden. Mit nem Freerider siehts bei nem CC-Rennen halt auch net so gut aus. Und ob du mit dem MTB auf der Straße schneller bist wurde auch schon zur Genüge diskutiert. Im Stadtdschungel isses vielleicht sogar besser.
Um meine Meinung besser einschätzen zu können: Ja, ich hab im Moment ein Crossbike, bin aber am Überlegen, ob ich mir ein CC-/Touren-MTB zulegen soll. Für das, wofür das Crossbike gedacht war isses optimal. Also über Feldwirtschaftswege in den Wald und dort Waldautobahn. Nur fahr ich mittlerweile doch mal mehr ins Gelände und die Auswahl an Teilen, speziell Gabln iss da doch etwas geringer.

Schönen Abend noch,

                 Kendooo


----------



## Skkain (9. Februar 2005)

Mein gröter Fehlkauf war ein Poison Taxin als es dann aufgebaut war und ich los düsen wollte hab ich mich drufgesetzt und dann ist der Rehmen am Sitzrohr durchgebrochen!!!


GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## trekkinger (9. Februar 2005)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> kann vielleicht sein, hätte erst mal probe fahren sollen, nicht nur auf der strasse. aber wenn alle behaupten, mit dem teil kann man überall fahren und schon in der stadt auf kopfsteinpflaster schlägts einem alles durch..... ne, ist echt ne fehlentwicklung!


Eines vorneweg: ein MTB ist im Gelände einem Trekkingrad überlegen.
Aber die Erfahrung mit dem Kopfsteinpflaster ist nicht gerade repräsentativ für alle Trekkingräder, da es ja zum einen systembedingt durch die dünnere u. härtere Bereifung zwangsläufig zu einem schlechteren Ergebnis beim Komfort  gegenüber eines MTB kommen muss, zum anderen für ein Trekkingrad in der Regel weniger Geld (in Vegleich zur Ausattung) ausgegeben wird.



			
				madmax87 schrieb:
			
		

> ...was aber nix an der Tatsache ändert, dass Trekkingräder (meiner und anscheinend auch Hädbängers Meinung nach) systembedingte Schwächen haben, wobei ich kein Problem damit habe, wenn ihr welche fahrt, aber es sollte doch Sinn und Zweck dieses Freds sein, andere vor ähnlichen Fehlkäufen zu bewahren und daher halte ich es für angebracht, dieses Konzept hier zu kritisieren, da man mit nem MTB sowohl im Gelände und (mit den entsprechenden Reifen) auch auf der Straße wesentlich besser vorankommt als mit so´nem Trekkingteil.


Soweit richtig, aber das Wort Fehlkauf in Verbindung mit "diesem Konzept" finde ich in im Zusammenhang unglücklich gewählt, da ein Trekkingrad je nach Einsatz sogar die bessere Wahl sein kann. 
Und die Aussage "da man mit nem MTB sowohl im Gelände und (mit den entsprechenden Reifen) auch auf der Straße wesentlich besser vorankommt als mit so´nem Trekkingteil." halte ich auch für sehr wackelig.

Man sollte eher betonen, sich den künftigen Einsatzbereich gründlich zu überlegen, um im nachhinein keine unliebsame Überraschung erleben zu müssen, wenn sich der Einsatz in punkto MTB als besser erwiesen hätte.


Jetzt hier einen Glaubenskrieg anzuzettel legt mir fern, aber das musste mal gesagt werden.


----------



## nationrider (9. Februar 2005)

Truvativ Gigapipe (DH) Innenlager
3 Stück geschrottet !  

Truvativ Stylo Kurbel (ebenfalls gebrochen)  

Magura Loiuse FR 2003 (zog ständig Luft trotz einschicken!)  

Votec GS Air² 2000 (Zugstufe sofort hin)


----------



## easymtbiker (9. Februar 2005)

Kendooo schrieb:
			
		

> @hädbänger
> Warum ziehst du eigentlich so über Trekkingräder/Crossbikes her? Du hast dir eins mit Acera-Ausstattung gekauft, oder?


   
ja, richtig erraten! die naben waren dann auch schon nach 1 jahr kaputt. gegen xt ausgewechselt, aber das bike fand ich trotzdem nicht besser... die dünnen reifen dämpfen halt nix und gut aufgepumte mtb- reifen haben auch keinen höheren rollwiederstand!
ausserdem gabs damals einfach keine federgabeln für trekking, gibts inzwischen welche mit mehr als 22,5mm federweg?   

einsatzzweck für ein trekking- rad: für mich eindeutig nur dann, wenn ich 100% asphalt fahre. sobald mal n schotterweg kommt, wird mir das zu ungemütlich, es tut mir richtig weh, wie da die schläge voll auf den rahmen und so gehen...
da man aber touren nur auf asphalt nur in d fahren kann, finde ich den einsatzzeck ziemlich bescheiden....

ok, ich mach hiermit den nicht gewollten glaubenskrieg weiter,aber ich erläutere nur, warum ich für trekkingbikes nix übrig hab!


----------



## easymtbiker (9. Februar 2005)

sorry, muss mich korrigieren, das trekking- rad hatte ne altus- ausstattung und ein **lx*** - schaltwerk!

wie hiess das nochmal, da gabs doch altus C50 und altus C60, gibts den schrott eingentlich noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TDMarc (10. Februar 2005)

-Syncros Naben --->   
2 mal die Hinternabe gebrochen. Dan hast den Importeur die getauscht gegen DT-Hügi. Habe die Hügi's heute abend auseinander genommen: noch immer 1A!

-Tacx Rollentrainer ---> einfach zu langweilig....  

-Shimano 858 pedale---> Waren die Sch**** !   

-Specialized Hardrock---> Meine erste Bike. Hat 3 monaten gedauert bis alle (billige) parts kaputt waren. Einfach alles: Laufräder, Steuersatz, Schaltwerk, Shifters........  

Topparts:     : HS33, DT-Naben, Schwalbe UST Reifen, Trek 9.8 carbon Rahmen, SRAM Drehschalter, King Steuersatze, Shimano Hollowtech Kurbeln (XT), Syncros Sattelstütze, Selle Italia Flite Titanium Sattel, Northwave Schuhe, Gore Bikewear


----------



## trekkinger (10. Februar 2005)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> einsatzzweck für ein trekking- rad: für mich eindeutig nur dann, wenn ich 100% asphalt fahre. sobald mal n schotterweg kommt, wird mir das zu ungemütlich, es tut mir richtig weh, wie da die schläge voll auf den rahmen und so gehen...


Mann, Du bist ja ein Weichei... 
Du fährst garantiert ein Fully. 

Da gebe ich Dir recht:
Einen mit groben Schotter belegten Weg fahre ich mit meinem Rad höchst ungerne weil ich dann nicht richtig vorankomme, aber das kommt zum Glück nur selten vor und der Vorteil eines MTB wäre nicht allzu groß.



			
				hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> ok, ich mach hiermit den nicht gewollten glaubenskrieg weiter,aber ich erläutere nur, warum ich für trekkingbikes nix übrig hab!


Ist OK; jedem das seine!


----------



## madmax87 (10. Februar 2005)

trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> das Wort Fehlkauf in Verbindung mit "diesem Konzept" finde ich in im Zusammenhang unglücklich gewählt, da ein Trekkingrad je nach Einsatz sogar die bessere Wahl sein kann.


Klar, ist bisschen Ausdrucksmangel, aber ich denk der Kerngedanke kommt rüber. Das Trekkingrad ist für mich im Stadteinsatz auch die bessere Wahl, wegen Klaugefahr. Lassen wir die Sache also nun ruhen, das Thema ist langsam ausgelatscht.


----------



## Klomi (10. Februar 2005)

Sooo, da hätten wir:

Conti Explorer - viel Verschleiß - wenig Grip
DNM - Gabel (was für ein unglaublicher Mist)
Shimano Naben (gut für Leute, die nix besseres zu tun haben, als alle 300-500 km das Spiel wieder einzustellen). Nach 2700 km hatte ihr (und mein) Leiden endlich ein Ende.
SKS Crusher: sieht nur in der Verpackung gut aus, arschteuer und hält gar nix ab


----------



## Pevloc (10. Februar 2005)

Hallo? ContiExplorer? Wenig Grip? Super Grip! Hoher Verschleiss? Super langsamer verschleis!

Wenn du die natürlich zum Freeriden an deinem Helius benutzt, muß ich sagen das du selber Schuld bist! Das ist nen CC/Tour/Marathon Reifen!
Das selbe gilt für die Naben!


----------



## sms (10. Februar 2005)

Skkain schrieb:
			
		

> Mein gröter Fehlkauf war ein Poison Taxin als es dann aufgebaut war und ich los düsen wollte hab ich mich drufgesetzt und dann ist der Rehmen am Sitzrohr durchgebrochen!!!
> 
> 
> GreeeTz Skkain


    
Das gebe mir zu denken, ..... vielleicht mal abnehmen?


----------



## easymtbiker (10. Februar 2005)

trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> Mann, Du bist ja ein Weichei...
> Du fährst garantiert ein Fully.



ja, ja 2 x ja! bin überzeugter fully- fahrer! und weichei!    
ich weiss, da gibts auch was für trekking- bikes, dass nennt sich *gefederte sattelstütze* und ist sauschwul!


----------



## Mr.hardtail (11. Februar 2005)

Klomi schrieb:
			
		

> Conti Explorer - viel Verschleiß - wenig Grip
> SKS Crusher: sieht nur in der Verpackung gut aus, arschteuer und hält gar nix ab



Also beim Crusher kann ich dir voll und ganz zustimmen. Hatte beide Schmutzabweiser bzw. die Crushschutzblecher für vorne und hinten. Das hintere Schutzblech hilft bei schlamm und Regen sehr wenig, und der Front-Chrusher ist unheimlich schwer! Außerdem ist mir das Frontteil (angeblich aus unzerbrechlichem Kunsstoff) nach ca. 350 KM durchgebrochen. Dieses "Schutzblech" ist am Mtb absolut ungeeignet. 

Bei den Conti Explorer-Reifen gibts von mir aber nix zu meckern. Der Explorer bieten viel Traktion und ist ein toller Tourenreifen. Ich kann ihn nur weiterempfehlen.

Viele Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## Klomi (11. Februar 2005)

@Pevloc und @M.Hardtail

Damals hatte ich ein Steppenwolf mit 80 mm Federweg. Hab´s also garantiert nicht zum Freeriden gebraucht. Das war allerdings auch 2000 oder 2001. Kann gut sein, daß die jetzigen Explorer ne andere Mischung haben. Auch wenn ich jetzt "Fat Albert" fahre, muss ich zugestehen, daß der IRC Mythos mein Lieblingsreifen war.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Dualfreak (11. Februar 2005)

mein erster Rahmen ! CASTOR DS , totale *******    , nach 2 Monaten durchgebrochen und dabei richtig fett auf die Fresse geflogen !   
hatte damals eben nicht viel Kohle !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## free.rider (14. Februar 2005)

mein erstes Fully "Specialized Ground Control A1" zu klein gekauft.
der letzte Flop "Hayes HFX 203 DH"  macht Geräusche das einem übel wird, trotz penibler Einstellung. (Habe jetzt ne Gustl, die passt)


----------



## Tatti (15. Februar 2005)

*Rock Shox Judy TT. * Da kann man gleich mit Starrgabel fahren. 
Jetzt muss unbedingt eine Neue her    

TATTI


----------



## dirtmaestro (15. Februar 2005)

ein bmx von cyclewolf...........


...........als ich es hatte sind alle meine freunde plötzlich auf downhillund dj umgestiegen
 :kotz:


----------



## Rome (16. Februar 2005)

Deemax Laufradsatz zum Trialen??
5 mal durch die City gehopst und schon war der Freilauf druch.
Mal schaun was der austausch bei mavic bringt oder ob di eTeile echt nix taugen.
Dann ham die Dinger nur 28 Speichen: kannst also keine anderen Felgen kaufen...
Im DH sind meine Kumpels aber zufrieden.


----------



## Mr.T (16. Februar 2005)

free.rider schrieb:
			
		

> mein erstes Fully "Specialized Ground Control A1" zu klein gekauft.
> der letzte Flop "Hayes HFX 203 DH"  macht Geräusche das einem übel wird, trotz penibler Einstellung. (Habe jetzt ne Gustl, die passt)



Ach was: Es gibt noch jemanden der diesen Schrottrahmen hatte! Ich bin auch so einer! War halt hoch klein, hässlich und dumm! Und nachdem ich dann nach nem Monat gemerkt habe das CC langweilig ist hab ich einen DH Lenker und fette Schlappen draufgetan- da war´s um ihn geschehen!!


----------



## Majin (23. Februar 2005)

mein größter fehlkauf war mein komplettes bike! ~500 für sinnige parts! außer Truvativ Hussefelt kurbel und Fsa Platinium Innenlager; aber sonst SCHROTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alqualonde (23. Februar 2005)

ich hab mir im baumarkt ein fischer fahrrad gekauft, 600DM in den sand gesetzt  was ich mir damit alles hätt kaufen können nie mehr wieder wenn dann was gescheites kaufen bei dem bike gehen die bremsen nur schlecht sind noch nie sonderlich gut gegangen und wenn ich beim uphill in einen niedrigeren gang schalte passiert gar nix nada erst wenn ich dann den berg wieder runter fahre dann tret ich mir nen ast weils dann funzt.  jetzt hab ich aber im verhältniss etwas mehr investiert 800eur  und bin zufrieden . 

fazit: gib lieber etwas mehr geld aus und spar dir lieber was zusammen und kauf dir dann etwas gescheites haste mehr davon.


----------



## MPH (5. März 2005)

Truvativ Hussefelt Kurbel. Das ist einfach nur Schmutz.


----------



## steed (5. März 2005)

ganz klar:

VOTEC M4 Light:

-scheibenbremsaufnahme: schrott
-gabel gs4 os: schrott (wie starrgabel)
-geometrie: sehr merkwürdig zu fahren (chopper)

nach 8 wochen verkauft (mist, mit grossem verlust)

 

tschö
steed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madTalent (5. März 2005)

hey, 

mein größter Fehlkauf war n Alex fully namens kentucky... :kotz:  
Ey die verkaufen echt nur SCHEI** 1300 DM einfach fürn Schrotthaufen.
Tja wenn man eben keine Ahnung hat kauft man sich solche Fahrräder


----------



## FR-Sniper (5. März 2005)

bei mir wars ein trekkingrad, der verkäufer hatte mir damals ahnungslosem erzählt "kann man auch im gelände mit fahren, viel schneller als ein MTB fast schon wie ein RR!" das hab ich gemerkt, nach 8 wochen hab ich mir ein MTB gekauft und bin keinen meter mehr mit dem scheißhaus gefahren.

fazit: nach nem halben jahr verkauft und die hälfte eingebüßt   

MfG XT-Sniper


----------



## guuuude (5. März 2005)

Manitou Luftdämpfer war am KOmplett Rad dran.

Fat Albert is halt nix zum freireiten

Nachbau vom Azonic Love seat hat gerade 2 ausfahrten gehalten


----------



## Daisycutter (5. März 2005)

Die Sigma mirage incl. mirage X und der lächerliche Minuten Akku


----------



## NSU-fr (6. März 2005)

habe einige von diesen kleinen, gewichtsoptimierten Fahrradklingeln für ein paar s verschlissen (und gehört hat sie auch niemand)
habe jetzt eine von Oma´s Rad am Lenker; sieht gut aus und ich kann damit fast das Glockenspiel des Müchner Ra*d*hauses in Schatten stellen (komm da nur recht selten vorbei)


----------



## RudiRastlos (6. März 2005)

Mein schlimmster Fehlkauf war mein erstes Mountainbike von Zweirad Stadler  Da hat man mir einen viel zu großen Rahmen angedreht. Jedesmal wenn ich schnell vom Sattel musste hatte ich echt Angst um meine Zeugungsfähigkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dark-Syndicate (7. März 2005)

Ganz klar die Rock shox SID Race.

3 mal Zugstufe kaputt und beim Bremsen (mit V-Breaks) hat sie sich verwunden wie ein Gummi Baum. 

Nie mehr SID! ! ! Jetzt hab ich ne REBA Team und bin vollends zufrieden.


----------



## Speedhunt (7. März 2005)

Rome schrieb:
			
		

> Deemax Laufradsatz zum Trialen??
> 5 mal durch die City gehopst und schon war der Freilauf druch.
> Mal schaun was der austausch bei mavic bringt oder ob di eTeile echt nix taugen.
> Dann ham die Dinger nur 28 Speichen: kannst also keine anderen Felgen kaufen...
> Im DH sind meine Kumpels aber zufrieden.



Das kann auch nicht gut gehen  Für die Art der belastung sind die Laufräder gar nicht ausgelegt. 
Hatte in meinem Trialer eine 98er LX Nabe mit 36 Loch und ne D521 von Mavic. Hat gehalten wie Hölle. Zusammen mit nem 2,5er Black Shark hatte ich die optimale Kombo für meine Bedürfnisse   

Fahre jetzt seit nem 3/4 Jahr die DeeMax im 4X und Dual und bin super zufrieden damit


----------



## alöx (7. März 2005)

Truvativ Isis DH Innenlager....
Das Teil ist für das Geld so richtig grottenschlecht abgedichtet und nach einer Regentour darf man es dann ausbauen putzen neu abschmieren ... 

ansonsten geht es fest oder knarscht etc etc... alles in allem ja kagge halt.

So ist es wunderbar stabil und macht alles mit, wenn es denn auch gut gedichtet wäre.


----------



## andrasch (7. März 2005)

Nicht meiner, aber eines Freundes: 2004er Rotwild-Hardtail-Rahmen. Wenige Wochen alt, kein Sturz. Bei einer (gestandenen) Vollbremsung entstand ein Knick im Unterrohr! Der Hersteller hat das übrigens nicht mal als Garantieleistung anerkannt!


----------



## trekkinger (7. März 2005)

andrasch schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht meiner, aber eines Freundes: 2004er Rotwild-Hardtail-Rahmen. Wenige Wochen alt, kein Sturz. Bei einer (gestandenen) Vollbremsung entstand ein Knick im Unterrohr! Der Hersteller hat das übrigens nicht mal als Garantieleistung anerkannt!


Hat der einen Anker geworfen oder warum haben die das nicht anerkannt?


----------



## gwittmac (7. März 2005)

So ein paar Highlights hab ich auch noch auf Lager:
1.: AMP-Gabel, Canti-Sockel verbogen, Dämpfer ständig undicht, Lager ausgeschlagen
2.: Hügi Hinterradnabe 1997 , Freilauf nach ca 500 km durchgerutscht (das tut echt weh...). Teil wurde von ActionSports auf Garantie ausgetauscht, ist aber beim zweiten Teil wieder passiert. Erneut ausgetauscht und vertickt...
3.: Corratec 1988 Carbon Sattelstütze, gebrochen. Zum Glück nix passiert, Carbon bricht recht scharfkantig. Wenn Du so ein Ding im A.... stecken hast, ist der ganze Tag versaut...
4.: RockShox gefederte Sattelstütze... Hat nie richtig gefedert, sondern meist nur verkantet.
5.: Schwalbe Fast Fred: Null Grip, ständig platt...
6.: Corratec EasyClick Ti Pedale. Sind zwar leicht, halten den Schuh bombenfest. So fest, dass man am besten den Schuh am Pedal lässt, wenn man sich lang macht... Wer sie haben will... günstig abzugeben (pissgelb)


----------



## bighit_fsr (7. März 2005)

1. AMP-Gabel Bei Vollbremsung mit Cantis einen Sockel abgerissen, Bremse in die Speichen, Gesicht auf Asphalt, Körper 14 Tage in Krankenhaus.... (war die Kurzform)
2. LX-Cantis, nach dem Defekt von der Gabel noch andere Cantis (Magura war endlich vernünftige Abhilfe!
3. die Junior T an meinem Specialized, war im nu ausgeschlagen
4. DNM-Dämpfer am Scott
5. Minitool von Tchibo
jetzt würde es dann anfangen mit Kleinkram....


----------



## andrasch (8. März 2005)

Fehler


----------



## andrasch (8. März 2005)

trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> Hat der einen Anker geworfen oder warum haben die das nicht anerkannt?



Per Gutachten wurde ein Materialfehler ausgeschlossen. Der Freund hat auf einen nervigen Rechtsstreit verzichtet, der Händler kam ihm entgegen und jetzt fährt er ein Specialized-HT.


----------



## trekkinger (8. März 2005)

andrasch schrieb:
			
		

> Per Gutachten wurde ein Materialfehler ausgeschlossen. Der Freund hat auf einen nervigen Rechtsstreit verzichtet, der Händler kam ihm entgegen und jetzt fährt er ein Specialized-HT.


Nicht das gelbe vom Ei, aber immerhin. Fairer Händler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (11. März 2005)

1. Der Mini-Kettennietdrücker von Tacx, das Ding schlabbert und drückt überall hin, nur nicht auf die Niete. Verrutscht bein Anziehen... das mag die Kette nicht
2. Shimano Klickpedal m505 (war am Bike), keine Chance bei Dreck da reinzukommen. Da kann man machen was man will, das Teil ist ein Schlammmagnet (ooh, 3x m!), der geht da nicht mehr raus


----------



## Trail-Boss (17. März 2005)

Cannondale SV 900 (alle Codateile)
Sattelstütze gebrochen
Freilauf nach 500 km defekt
Kurbel gebrochen (Kettenblattaufnahme)
Sachs Shifter nach ca.3 Monaten defekt
Lack hatte nach kurzer Zeit Blasen an einigen Stellen als Austausch gabs von Cannodale einen Lackstft
Fox Alps 5r Dämpfer ständig defekt
also insgesamt ein kompletter fehlkauf

jetz kommen die super High End Teile die ich nachgerüstet habe

Laufradsatz Hügi mit Mavic 517 Ceramic
beide felgen hatten nach kurzer Zeit Risse an den Ösen
Kasette ging nicht mehr vom Freilauf (Alu) runter

Race Face Turbine LP Kurbel
nach zwei Jahren gebrochen ,kein Garantiefall trotz Lebenslanger Garantie da die Kurbel schon ein paar Kratzer hatte

Sattelstütze 
Syncros ließ sich so hin und her drehen (unfahrbar)
Race Face XY ging dann nur mit Kraftaufwand ins Rohr rein 
bei beiden lagen kleinere Fertigungstoleranzen vor


----------



## masu (23. März 2005)

Ganz klar:

Mein WTP BMX 

Habs nie so richtig gecheckt und hab auch kein bock mehr   
also wenn wer nen gebrauchtes BMX will (nicht oft gefahren ^^) der soll sich melden.

Naja da fahr ich lieber MTB des kann ich wenigstens gut 


masu


----------



## Näthinator (23. März 2005)

Ich habe mir mal ein Cannondale 2000 SL Jekyll aufschwatzen lassen.
Wollte damit XC Rennen fahren nie wieder. Die ewige Schrauberei an dem Dämpfer usw. 

Jetzt fahr ich Hardtail Giant XTC kann nur sagen klasse.

Ich hba eaber nix gegen Cannondale, ausser das sie jeder fährt und ne schweine Kohle dafür haben wollen !  

Gruß Daniel


----------



## _stalker_ (24. März 2005)

lenker: point f6 dh (krumm nach n paar tagen)
24" doublewide hr (von wegen unkaputtbar...)
point alien 2 (tun aua und verbiegen, lager müll)


----------



## DeathFromAbove (24. März 2005)

SteffenScott schrieb:
			
		

> achso ja stimmt ich hatte die truvativ firex, die hats nach nen kleinen abflug verbogen, gut habs wieder zurecht gebogen und nen 3/4jahr später hats das gewinde vom pedal ausgenudelt.
> jetzt fahr ich die hussefelt aber die macht mir komische geräusche und im linken pedal merkt man unter hoher belastung nen deutliches knacken.liegt warscheinlich am dh gigapipe innenlager



Das knacken kenn ich, und ich habs auch in der linken Kurbel...

Fehlkauf: Ein Cycle Wolf in jungen Jahren...und äh nee das wars...


----------



## Menn © (24. März 2005)

mein grösster fehlkauf war ein *Trek Y3*. das war nich besser als ein bike au dem baumarkt.


----------



## out 796 (24. März 2005)

Größter Fehlkauf: mit 14/15 Jahren ein 18kg Praktiker-Baumarkt-Fully für 400DM. Heimgebracht, einmal zur Schule gefahren, festgestellt, dass man damit nicht wirklich fahren kann, mit 40 Dm Verlust weiterverkauft. Naja, letztendlich bin ich froh, dass ich aus der Geschicht einigermaßen wieder rausgekommen bin und aus Fehlern lernt man ja bekanntlich.


----------



## Spezialistz (24. März 2005)

magura julie (ne 04er und ne 01er)
da bomb da throne sattel (sowas unbequemes)
shimano xt hr nabe (alle 2-3 tage konus festziehen...)
tacoma sattel (sind an univegas dran, unbequem wie sau)
truvativ firex  (isis drive total kaputt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raycer (26. März 2005)

Magura Clara 2002.
Zog mehr Luft an als meine Fahrradpumpe.


----------



## Chris78 (26. März 2005)

Tune Sattelschnellspanner - arschteuer und hält nicht
Sigma BC1200 - nicht verdrehsicher zu befestigen
alte Deore DX Bremse - nicht einstellbar
Conti Vertical/Explorer - bei Nässe unberechenbar, saumäßig auf die Schnauze gefallen


----------



## beule1985 (27. März 2005)

Manitou Spyder mit dem TPC, nach einem Monat war die Dichtung gebrochen.
und jetz wo ich die grad ma 3 Jährchen gefahren bin sind die Gleitbuchsen fertig


----------



## Hot Carrot (27. März 2005)

Die Alte/ Neue 2004er XT Dual Control 

Lässt sich nur bedingt einstellen besonderst schwer nach der Grundpflege!!

und ich bin schon mal voll auf der schnauze gefallen da sich beim bremsen der Umwerfer ungewollt auslöste und zwar nach innen zum kleineren Ritzel da kann ich nur sagen aaaaaaaaautsch Tat das Gut   das würde ich glatt wieder holen wollen  

MFG


----------



## sponge-bob (27. März 2005)

alle shimano parts sind fehlkäufe, in meiner sicht.


----------



## Xtreme-Powerrid (28. März 2005)

sponge-bob schrieb:
			
		

> alle shimano parts sind fehlkäufe, in meiner sicht.



Wuerde ich nicht sagen.
Mit mit vielen Sachen von Shimano zufrieden.

Sind viele Leute, sonst wuerden nicht so viele XT und XTR und sowas fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (28. März 2005)

FSA Afterburner Kurbelsatz mit dazugehörigen Platinum ISIS Innenlager!

Kleines Kettenblatt schlackerte nach wenigen Kilometern. Dann mit dem Bordwerkzeug auf dem Trail festziehen wollen - ging nicht, da die Gewinde von Werk aus vergriesgnaddelt waren mit der Folge, daß die Schrauben ins Leere griffen...
Das Innenlager hielt auch nicht lange bis es rauh lief....

Jetzt fahre ich jedenfalls wieder meine bewährte 2000er XT-Kurbel mit Octalink. Sahne!


----------



## P3ppy (3. April 2005)

*Fun Works Team Race 2000* - _Alu HardTail Rahmen_
für das Geld zu schwer, schlechte Beratung bei der Rahmengröße, hab mir nen 20" aufquatschen lassen. Iss'er  wahrscheinlich sonst nicht losgeworden   
Und der Lack sah nur auf'm Bild gut aus. Farbton komplett anders, Lack SEHR mangelhaft!
Bei dem Innenlager von XT ist nach 8 Monaten der Konterring auf der Kurbelseite gerissen, haben die aber problemlos umgetauscht. War zu fest angedreht   

*GripShift Lenkergriffe*
Viel zu rutschig


----------



## Darkwing Duck (16. Mai 2005)

Trail-Boss schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Lack hatte nach kurzer Zeit Blasen an einigen Stellen als Austausch gabs von Cannodale einen Lackstft
> ...



Das ist ja mit Abstand das Beste, was ich in diesem Thread gelesen hab   

Fehlkäufe? Hmm, so spontan eigentlich nur Deore Naben statt XT, um 20 zu sparen... 3 Achsbrüche vorn, einer hinten. Jetzt fahr ich ne Billignabe, baugleich Nope, und die hält.

Und nicht zu vergessen, Conti Vertical Pro (falt), nach dem "bike-Tipp Freeride" -> entweder wenig Druck, Grip, ständig Durchschläge, oder viel Druck, relativ Durschlagssicher, aber Grip=Fremdwort


----------



## Znarf (16. Mai 2005)

ACHTUNG FRUST BEITRAG, bitte nicht böse sein!


Wheeler Wasp 01 Fully Rahmen, 1.5 Steuerrohr nicht plan bzw. ausgefräst, Tretlager nicht ausgefräst ALLES VOLLER LACK 2mm dick 

An der Scheibenbremsenaufnahme (verschiebbare Aluplatte am Ausfaller) mussten *2mm!!! *Material abgenommen werden und NEIN kein Montagefehler, die von Wheeler hatten vergessen was abzufräsen an dem Adapter.

Dann versuch mal ein ONEPOINTFIVE Steuerrohr irgendwie planzufräsen ****
das Werkzeug hat doch keine Werkstatt/Händler/oder sonstwer. 
Letztendlich hab ich s mit nem Teppichmesser gemacht. Das Rad hängt seit fast 10Wochen wegen ständiger Unglücksverkettungen an der Wand, FAST fertig aber leider nur fast, fahren tuts nicht. Weil die Bremse nicht passte, weil der Steuersatz nicht spielfrei einzustellen war, niemand ein 1.5 Fräswerkzeug hat(kann ja auch keiner was dafür, scheiß 1.5 Standard) 
Weil ausschließlich ein Saint Schaltwerk und Laufrad in den Rahmen passt und dass auch noch für horizontale Ausfallenden, also ein SAINT SPEZIALspezialfall sozusagen, natürlich schickt Hibike nach 2 Wochen ein Saint Schaltwerk für *VERTIKALE* Ausfaller, in einem Tütchen mit der Aufschrift "Saint *horizontale *Ausfaller Long Cage".

Aja außerdem klar ist, dass GLS das verdammte Paket verschusselt, in dem sich mein extra eingespeichtes Saint-Hinterrad befindet, nachdem meine dämliche Stiefmutter sich mit dem GLS-Boten an der Tür verstritten hat und der völlig regelwidrig einfach "Annahme verweigert" datiert und das Laufrad wieder mitnimmt, das nach 2Wochen Wartezeit endlich für 2Minuten fast bei mir gewesen wäre. (von meinem Händler aus Versehen an die Adresse meiner Eltern geschickt)

Aja zwischenzeitlich gabs auch mal Ärger mit nem Verkäufer, der mir fälschlicherweise ein HONE Laufrad als Saint Laufrad andrehen wollte

AKTUELLER STAND:
Fahrrad ferdisch. bis auf den Steuersatz, der liegt noch bei 100prozentbike.de. Der von Wheeler mitgelieferte 1.5 auf 1.125 Reduziersteuersatz VP a93 MADE FOR CANE CREEK ist nämlich eine Ingenieurstechnische Zangengeburt allererster Güte der kriegt ja schon vom Anschauen Spiel bzw. kann der so gar nicht richtig stabil funktionieren 

Der Da Bomb DA REction Reduce ist hoffentlich gut.

So fertig, ich will BIKEN und nicht auf Teile warten.

Und bitte nicht beschweren, geh doch zum Händler und kauf ein Komplettbike. Ich weiß ich bin 1. selbst schuld 2. Hab ich schon ETLICHE Bikes aufgebaut und nie Probleme gehabt 3. geb ich keinem persönlich die Schuld, ausser Wheeler natürlich, für die Kohle so ein lausiges FINISH?
4. Macht Schrauben übern Winter eigentlich sau Spass
5. Kommts da dran doch eh nicht an, weil hinterher wissens alle eh immer bisher (ich inklusive)

Grüße Znarf

PS: Ich wünsch euch allen schönes Wetter, soll ja gut werden.


----------



## feuchtefurunkel (19. Mai 2005)

moinsen,

fox f80 rlt ist müll,
ganz besonders die leuts bei toxoholics.

nie wieder    

und tschüss ff


----------



## joe66 (19. Mai 2005)

1. magura marta04: druckpunkt wandert wohin er will, zieht luft ohne ende.ein echtes bastelteil.
2. centurion lrs03: dämpfer dauernd defekt, hinterbau musste 2mal wegen rissen getauscht werden.
3. storck adrenalin: entweder es federt und wippt oder es wippt nicht dann federt es aber auch nicht ( diverse dämpfer getestet), problem erledigte sich durch rahmenbruch.
4. nokonzüge am fully: ständige geräuschkulisse durch quitschen der gelenke. funktion aber einwandfrei.


----------



## fatmani (19. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

- Votec NC1: Fährt sich zwar super, jedoch plagende Knarrgeräuche
- Fox Float RLC: Anbruch Krone und hoher Verschleiss
- SKS Shockblade Vorderradschutzblech: brach beim ersten kleineren Sprung
- Teflon Kettenspray: nur kurzfristige Schmierung der Kette

fatmani


----------



## Heidekrautler (20. Mai 2005)

Nunja, Fehlkäufe?
Erstmal nur einen:
Sram Kasette PG-950 
Problem: Die Zwischenstände zwischen den einzelnen Ritzeln (ich glaube das heißt spider) sind aus weissem Zeug, ich nehme mal stark an, dass das PLASTE ist!!! Totaler Mist, die Ritzel eiern wie ein Rad mit ner 8 drin!!! Ordentlich schalten unmöglich! :kotz:

Ansonsten gefällt mir SRAM mittlerweile ganz gut.

die Edit: Das ganze nur, weil ich nen Zwanni sparen wollte! Sowas mach nich nicht nochmal, lieber kaufe ich gleich den teuren Kram, oder frag vorher mal rum welche Teile was taugen!


----------



## Onkel R (24. Mai 2005)

Spezialistz schrieb:
			
		

> shimano xt hr nabe (alle 2-3 tage konus festziehen...)


   das hatte ich auch schon..also raus mit dem ding!


----------



## evilrogi (24. Mai 2005)

Mal wieder meine kleinen aktuellen oder ehemaligen Sorgenkinder:

- Magura Marta 04er Modell: endlich weg, das Ding. Ewiges Basteln (auch durch Händler), Luft drin, Fading, extremer Belagverschleiss -- und Tschüss! Jetzt ne Avid Juicy Five drauf, kann aber noch nicht viel drüber sagen. 

- Kettenöle DryLube und WetLube: Fett- und Drecksammler allererster Güte, Supi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalorch (24. Mai 2005)

Hayes Mag Stahlflexbremsleitung für die Hinterradbremse. Bremshebel greift heut in's Leere, Bremsflüssigkeit tropft über's Oberrohr. Das Ding ist einfach geplatzt oder so (jedenfalls undicht geworden). Hab mir das Ding erst Ende Januar im Shop gekauft und montieren lassen. Hab glücklicherweise die Rechnung gefunden. Werde mal sehen, ob man da was über die Herstellergarantie was machen kann. Nach nicht mal einem halben Jahr dürfte ja noch Garantie drauf haben. Hab übrigens die gleiche Leitung seit ca. 1,5 Jahren am Vorderrad, dort ist alles OK.


----------



## Makke (25. Mai 2005)

Grimeca System 12 für meine Marzocchi Z2 Bam .... nach der zweiten Vollbremsung (zum Einbremsen) sind auf der linken Seite die Schrauben in der Krone abgebrochen .... Egebnis: Neue Gabel + HS33 und die Disc mit viel Verlust wieder verkauft ...

beim Kauf eines neuen Laufradsatzes haben der Händler und ich etwas aneinander vorbeigeredet: Ergebnis: an meinem CC-Bike (10,5kg) hatte ich dann plötzlich nen Hardcore DH-Laufradsatz (Sun Rhyno Lite mit Grimeca DH Nabe) ... das macht mal eben 1,5kg Mehrgewicht ... wurde aber ohne großes Theater gegen was leichteres getauscht ...


----------



## Clara Bremse (31. Mai 2005)

Ein zum Glück gebraucht, also für'n halben Preis gekauftes Scott Strike FX.

- mehrfach sind die Tretlagerschalen herausgebrochen, dadurch Kette verdreht, dadurch Kettenräder beschädigt.

-Umwerfer abgebrochen.

Habe zwar alles mit 2K Kleber wieder festgekriegt, aber immer nur für 6 Monate, dann musste ich wieder kleben.....

Und am schlimmsten: Die Sch** Magura Clara. Immer n anderer Druckpunkt, alle 3 Monate entlüften,  bäh.......


Clara


----------



## trickn0l0gy (31. Mai 2005)

Sauteure Extralite Sattelstütze - extraleicht, aber auch extrakacke. Nur am knarzen das Ding. Außerdem verjüngt sie sich nach oben, was echt unpraktisch ist.


----------



## kitor (31. Mai 2005)

es gibt so ein paar Dinge:

- Tacx Flaschenhalter; Dies schweineteure Designteil bricht ohne Belastung einfach an der Schrauben-Aufnahme

- Tacx Kettennietendrücker: Man kann keine Ketten damit vernieten, weil bei dem Mistding der Griff durchdreht, so dass man garkeinen Druck auf den Nietstift bekommt

- Deore Naben; also wirklich, ich hab sie niemals wirklich belastet. Waren an meinem Drittrad, aber ständig Spiel und Klappern, Festziehen hilft nx, ist sofort wieder lose..

-Produkte aus dem Hause Rock Shox; ;Man brauch wohl keine Einzelnen nennen, da selbst im seltenen Falle guter Funktion der Service unter aller Sau ist. Er dauert lang, ist viel zu teuer und viel zu oft vonnöten


----------



## trekkinger (31. Mai 2005)

kitor schrieb:
			
		

> - Deore Naben; also wirklich, ich hab sie niemals wirklich belastet. Waren an meinem Drittrad, aber ständig Spiel und Klappern, Festziehen hilft nx, ist sofort wieder lose..


Da gibt es wohl noch Modell-Unterschiede, denn mit meinen Deore 525 Naben hatte ich bisher keinerlei Probleme; die hintere habe ich kürzlich nach 5000Km neu gereinigt u. geschmiert.


----------



## Th.S16 (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo auch !

Eins vorweg: Alles an dieser Begebenheit hat sich orginal so zugetragen.
Nachdem 169 DM für ein Sachs Plasma-Schaltwerk :kotz:  über den Tresen wanderten, verliess ich stolz wie Bolle den Laden. Flugs das Edelteil ans Bike geschraubt und ab auf den Trail.
Bei der 1. !! Ausfahrt hat sich das Teil bei voller Kettenspannung (Wiegetritt , ohne Schalten) voll zerlegt.  
Nächsten Tag wieder im Laden wurde ich gleich zu Sachs durchgestellt , dem Sachs-Mann alles geschildert , und schon wanderten die 169 Flocken wieder in meine Tasche. 
Seitdem nur noch XTR......  

Gruss


----------



## Onzilla (1. Juni 2005)

vor 1990:
Ein Wheeler 8890 oder so: 
Ösen in der Felgen waren nicht entgratet, die Späne fielen überall herum. Felgenband gab es erienmässig nicht, dafür aber gleich auf den ersten 50km die ersten Plattfüsse.
Steuersatz immer locker.

danach:
Federgabel "Showa" an meinem 1992er Kuwahara. Die hat sich eigentlich nicht bewegt. Ausserdem hat man mir Unwissendem 193cm-Riesen einen 48er Rahmen dabei verkauft.

- Fully "Proflex". Jede Menge Gleitlager in der Noleen-Gabel und an der Schwinge. Sattelstütze nicht versenkbar, Rahmen leicht schief ab Werk.

In jüngster Zeit:
- Mirage-Lampen
- Billigst-Batterielampen. Fallen auseinander, nicht waserdicht, schlechte Lichtausbeute.
- 1 Baumarkt City-Rad. Ging schnell beinahe alles kaputt.
- Flickzeug in der Satteltasche von Aldi (alle Flicken lösen sich nach längerer Zeit)
- 2 Stück Trainingsrollen
- "Anti-Platt" - Flüssigkeit
- in grösseren zeitl. Abständen 2 Stück Tschibo-Funktachos.
- Tschibo Standluftpumpe
- Löffler Trikot mit hohem Baumwollanteil (zu spät gemerkt, beim Fahren aber deutlich neg. fühlbar).
- "alte" Airwings Federsattelstütze. Seitliches Spiel. Die neuen mit Linearkugellager sollen aber sehr gut sein.
- RockShocks Federsattelstütze. Mieses Ansprechverhalten. Nach Tuning mit der Airwings-Feder aber brauchbar.
- Alu-Flaschenhalter. Ist gebrochen.
- Tune Hinterradnabe. Kasette gräbt sich ins weiche Alu derartig ein, dass sie kaum noch demontierbar ist.
- Mavic Leichtbau-Felgen. Im Felgenbett (von aussen unsichtbar) gerissen.

wenn man alles Mögliche "durch" hat und alt genug geworden ist, dann werden die Fehlkäufe weniger.

Onzilla


----------



## Kleinalrik (3. Juni 2005)

Puuh, was Ihr so alle für Erfarhungen gesammelt habt. Da nehm ich mich ziemlich würstchenhaft aus.

Billich-Nippelspanner für vier Mack: 
Erstmal mußte ich meiner Freundin erklären, daß ein Nippelspanner nichts perverses ist.
Dann hat der Nippelspanner mit äußerster Zuverlässigkeit jeden Nippel rundgedreht.

Billich-billich-"Mountainbike" Nunchang 2000 (Name geändert). Hab dieses Fahrrad zum Handyvertrag dazubekommen. Hab ja nicht viel erwartet, aber an dem war wirklich ALLES Sch... (so feingquirlte mit Klümpchen drin). Hab mir nicht mehr die Mühe gemacht, die SiS-Schaltung einzustellen. 
Anscheinend hat der Hersteller "Dirtbike" in seiner wortwörtlichen Übersetzung interpretiert: Drecksfahrrad.
Hab´s meinem Bruder geschenkt. NOCH redet er mit mir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 32520 (4. Juni 2005)

Ich hab mir ein hai komplett rad gekauft das war der grösste fehler den ich je gemacht hab!!
Der ist einmal angerissen gewesen und einmal gebrochen  
Und jetzt kacken die sich voll an wegen dem umtausch!!


----------



## DA TOM (4. Juni 2005)

Mein größter fehlkauf war die Marzocchi dirtjumper 3, eine sun single track felge und vor einigen jahren ein funktacho ...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. Juni 2005)

Bei mir war's nichts Tragisches:

- LX 98 STI: liegen jetzt im Keller (schade, haben immer gut geschaltet) , auf Cantis rüste ich nicht mehr zurück.

- SKS Steckschutzbleche - sau mich mit den Dingern genausoviel oder genausowenig ein wie ohne. Sie bilden lediglich eine größere Oberfläche, die man hinterher putzen muß   

- Selle Royal Gelsattel: Der ist mir zu weich, hab ihn weiterverschenkt

- Laufräder für Felgenbremsen Ende letzten Jahres, weil ich dachte, in absehbarer Zeit würde eh kein neuer Rahmen angeschafft...

Gruß        Geisterfahrer


----------



## matsch (13. Juni 2005)

Mein grösster Fehler waren ein paar Laufräder mit Bees Naben. Die Dinger sind zwar leicht und schön. Aber leider ist der Freilauf nicht richtig gedichtet. So nun hab ich die Dinger und der Freilauf ist nach jedem Regen fest. Die Bikeläden hier machen die Nabe nicht auf und von Bees bekommt man auch kein Service. Für das Geld echt mein grösster Fehlkauf.

BYe


----------



## earlgrey (14. Juni 2005)

CHEETAH King Artus - das war die Nullnummer, deren Ende ich Ende Mai 2005 in 10 Meter Abstand hinter meinem Kumpel im Singletrail live erleben durfte: wir waren auf unserer ersten richtigen Tour 2005 unterwegs kurz vor Ebermannstadt, mein Kumpel auf seinem neuen King Artus an einer technisch schwierigen Stelle bei langsamster Fahrt auf Laub das Gleichgewicht verlor und einen sauberen Umfaller hinlegte - bei etwa 3 km/h wohlgemerkt. Mit einem Fuß blieb er dabei im Klickpedal hängen. Als wir genug gelacht hatten, er sich das Laub von der Hose geklopft hatte und er sich wieder aufs Bike schwingen wollte, stellte sich aber heraus, daß sich bei dieser Aktion der Hinterbau so verzogen hatte, daß der Reifen jetzt hart an der oberen Strebe des Hinterbaus ratterte !!! Keine Weiterfahrt mehr möglich! Der Hinterbau des King Artus ist so weich, daß er sich bei so harmlosen Beanspruchungen verbiegt. Über den kleinen Schönheitsfehler, daß der XT-Umwerfer häßlich an der Anlenkung des Federbeins scheuert, wenn im kleinsten Kettenblatt gefahren wird, darf man beim King Artus ebenfalls hinwegsehen und auch darüber, daß daß UST Laufrad mit XM 319-Felge so weich eingespeicht war, daß es fast jedesmal knackte, wenn man zwei benachbarte Speichen mit Daumen und Zeigefinger etwas zusammendrückte... Man hätte eben doch auf den Testbericht in der BIKE hören sollen, der auch schon den viel zu weichen Hinterbau am King Artus monierte. Die danach vorgenommenen technischen Änderungen haben offensichtlich nichts gebracht. Schade, daß BIKE nicht noch mal nachgemessen hat.

Kurzum: das King Artus war DER Fehlkauf der Saison. Der Rahmen wird jetzt verschrottet und die Teile können zum Glück auf ein zweites, besseres Leben an einem Rahmen hoffen, der die gute Qualität hat, die sie verdient haben.


----------



## etiam (15. Juni 2005)

Mein größter Fehlkauf war die RockShox Pilot 03 Federgabel.

Die Federn sind s*****e weich geworden, die Gabel schlägt durch, die Luftkammer verliert Luft, ein Einstellen bringt dadurch nix mehr, beim Einfedern Knackgeräusche. So ein Murks. 

Aber optisch echt gut an meinem Bike. Finde keine Schönere. Aber was man hasst hat man doch auch irgendwie lieb, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StollStolz (18. Juni 2005)

Habe nur ein kleine fehlkäufe gemacht wo ich selber schuld bin. 
Bremsen gekauft, Bremsleitung zu kurz für vorder rad.  
Müsste ich längere nach rüsten und wieder neu entlüften und öl auf fullen.
Hätte messen sollen.


----------



## Milass (1. Juli 2005)

Moin,

-Sigma Lampe: (durch dummheit kaputt gemacht, keine akkus drin gehabt)nie benutzt
-Selle Italia XC: tz, der angeblich sooo  stabil, nach 100km reist das kekvlar material auf...ohne sturz, anlehenen oder so. Nix mit Garantie
-Sigma BC1600: auch selbst beschädigt, (fahrrad um 180° richtung erdachse gedreht und gecheckt..... Ergebniss: ein total verkratzer Computer, kaputte schalthebel, kaputte bremshebel  was heisst kaputt, ziemlich viel farbe ab.
-Schwalbe XXLite: nie wieder. Muss ich ja wohl nix zu sagen, oder?
-ne menge sachen die mir grad net einfallen 

Gruss


----------



## bighit_fsr (1. Juli 2005)

nochwas: Bergman Alice SC

die hat eigentlich vernünftig funktioniert in meinem SanAndreas (mit Gabelanschlag).

aber an jedem anderen Bike ist das Unterrohr ziemlich mit dem Tode bedroht.
dann hab ich noch einen bleischweren Point DH-Lenker daheim, der lenkt schon, ist halt nur sauschwer.

Und die Mirage von Sigma. Da fällt beim anhusten der Deckel vornedran weg.


----------



## Bernie1165 (6. Juli 2005)

mein Giant NRS2 Modell 2003


----------



## Milass (6. Juli 2005)

Warum das? Was ist an dem NRS nicht ok?


----------



## HardcoreDroper (7. Juli 2005)

Ne Shiver SC war mein allergrößter Fehlkauf, iss schon länger her aber mann wae die Schei.... !!!! Die hat so dermaßen geflext (vorallem mit ner Gustav in Kurven) Irgendwann hats mir gereicht und bin droppen gegangen bis ich die ganze Fork kaputt gedroppt habe, anschließen verkauft    !!!!


----------



## daniel77 (7. Juli 2005)

HardcoreDroper schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwann hats mir gereicht und bin droppen gegangen bis ich die ganze Fork kaputt gedroppt habe, anschließen verkauft    !!!!




...hoffentlich hast Du auch die Gabel ehrlicherweise als defekt verkauft, wenn nicht


----------



## Katzenjammer (7. Juli 2005)

HAbe mir eine Grimeca 12 bestellt die hatte viel zu lange Bremsschläuche, habe mir dann bei trickstuff kürzbare schläuche bestellt.
Diese Umbauaktion lief dann aber im Bikeshop total schief und die Bremsen wurden nie mehr dicht.
Konnte das System dann als defekt bei ebay für ein paar euro verkaufen  




Peli


----------



## Raddon (7. Juli 2005)

Aha...


----------



## Pascal464 (7. Juli 2005)

äh? kann man nicht alle elitungen kürzen?! Du kannst doch ne stahlflex kürzen! Ich fahre auch die 12er, bei mir passen die längen zum glück...

Und was ist das denn für ein shop? die müssten doch eigentlich so lange daran rumbasteln bis es dicht ist?

Ist ja jetzt auch egal, pech für dich, glück für den käufer, denn mit dem richtigen werkzeug, und mit dem entsprechenden wissen sollte die bremse in einer halben stunde dicht sein und funktionieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alfri (8. Juli 2005)

dooyou schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> mich würd mal interessieren ob ihr schonmal einen richtigen Fehlkauf in Sachen Bike&Bikezubehör gemacht habt?
> 
> z. B. einen  zuviel gespart oder zu spontan gekauft...



Mein größter Schwachsinnskauf: Standluftpumpe von Tschibo (10 bar ???  ).

Gruss

Alfri


----------



## BIKESUCIDE (14. Juli 2005)

2,1 Schlauch für 2,3 Reifen
FSA Sky Pilot Steuersatz
FSA XC 280 Oversice Lenker
FSA V-Drive Extrem Octalink Kurbel
Shimano 03 XT Naben VR-HR
Magura Juli 2003
100 euro noname Dirt Rahmen
Rock Shox Psylo Gabel
TCM Pedale
Tioga Sattel


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. Juli 2005)

BIKESUCIDE schrieb:
			
		

> 2,1 Schlauch für 2,3 Reifen
> FSA Sky Pilot Steuersatz
> FSA XC 280 Oversice Lenker
> FSA V-Drive Extrem Octalink Kurbel
> ...




Steuersatz, Kurbeln, Naben und Gabel kann ich nicht verstehen.


----------



## tractor (26. Juli 2005)

Bikers Dream Mini Fuß Pumpe

Kein Druck da Dichtung am Kolben defekt, keine Ersatzdichtung (entgegen Beschreibung in Bedienungsanleitung) im Lieferumfang

Mein Fehler: ich hab den teilweise sehr guten Kritiken vertraut und das Teil vor der Tour nicht ausreichend getestet.

Folgen: Wutanfall durch reine Selbstbeherrschung kontrolliert abgebaut, 16km Wanderung, Bikers Dream über Mülltonne der Rohstoffverwertung zugeführt
Seitdem Topeak, ist zudem nur halb so schwer.


----------



## timewalker85 (26. Juli 2005)

BIKESUCIDE schrieb:
			
		

> 2,1 Schlauch für 2,3 Reifen
> FSA Sky Pilot Steuersatz
> FSA XC 280 Oversice Lenker
> FSA V-Drive Extrem Octalink Kurbel
> ...



Wasn das Problem mit der 2003er Julie ?
Fahr die selbst seit 2 Jahren und bin super zufrieden.
Sag mal bitte den konkreten Kritikpunkt, vielleicht ist mir der bloß noch nicht aufgefallen.

Gruß, Jo


----------



## derMichi (26. Juli 2005)

Fehlkauf: Streeter (aufgebaut), kurzfristig über eBay wieder versemmelt, dafür bin ich einfach zu untalentiert


----------



## Cannondale2000 (8. August 2005)

Louise 2005, Spezialized EPIC, Magura HS33, Sram X.0 (bin halt shimano Fahrer)


----------



## hannes<< (8. August 2005)

mhh mal überlegen also alle da bomb teile sattel,stütze,lenker,vorbau und pedale 


die teile sind sackschwer sind und nich ordentlich funzen sattelstütze lässt den sattel nidh ordentlich klemmen , sattel färbt ab nach 4 monaten und wackelt und quietscht 

ps jemand interesse an meinen da bomb anbauteilen   


cheers


----------



## Janski (10. August 2005)

Also, ich bin mit meinem DaBomb-Sattel (Da Throne) absolut zufrieden !

Fehlkauf: - Schwalbe Fat Albert Reifen (ich hatte noch nie so viele Platten)
             - irgendsone Manitou-Schrott-Gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BeRadfAZ (12. August 2005)

Stevens Reflex Comp beim Fachhändler


----------



## UKW (12. August 2005)

SKS Mini-Teleskop-Pumpe. Nach kurzer Zeit hat die erste einen Sprung bekommen, die zweite platzte gar richtig auf.
Jetzt habe ich eine schwerere Blackburn mit Alu-Körper.
UKW


----------



## ryohazuki (12. August 2005)

Poison E605_1: für 60 mehr (habe 840 im Jahr 2003 bezahlt) hätte ich damals ein schönes HT von No Saint mit Duke XC und Julie Discs bekommen.  

An sich ist ja alles nicht schlecht, nur war es viel zu teuer für den Preis (jedenfalls für einen Versender). Das einzige was ich daran nie bereuen werde ist die HS33!


----------



## fannat (12. August 2005)

ein aufgebautes mtb mit billig manitou gabel .... totaler schrott wurde mir später gestohlen ...


----------



## dioXxide (12. August 2005)

BIKESUCIDE schrieb:
			
		

> 2,1 Schlauch für 2,3 Reifen



Ich bin auch schon einen 2,1er Schlauch in meinen 2,5er Highroller gefahren und das ohne jedwede Probleme, nur das die Luft ein wenig schneller entweicht...


----------



## tool (12. August 2005)

Specialized Räder. Jetzt wo ich mein Whiplash endlich habe weiss ich, was das von meinem Specializedhändler permanent gebrauchte Wort "Antriebsneutralität" wirklich bedeutet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## denman (17. August 2005)

Mein grösster Fehlkauf war/ist dieses scheiss Rotwild RFR 03.
1. Schwinge verzogen. OK kann ja mal passieren dachte ich.
2. Schwinge am Ausfallende gebrochen.
so das war für mich mit Rotwild für son haufen Kohle bekommt man so ne schlechte Lackierung und scheiss Qualität.
Hoffe das ich mit Nicolai jetzt mehr Glück hab.

Also wenn ein bisschen gröber werden soll :

                  DANN BITTE NICHT MIT ROTWILD


----------



## MichiV (17. August 2005)

Mavic Crossroc: Nach 5 Monaten und max. 500km waren die Felgen runter gebermst (im Flachland und kein Gelände!!!) und der Lack an der Nabe war komplett abgeplatzt. Nach einigem hin und her und einem Schreiben mit dem ich eine 14 tägige Frist zur Nacherfüllung gegeben hatte, durfte ich mir endlich bei meinem Händler neue Laufräder fürs gleich Geld aussuchen.


----------



## Coffee (17. August 2005)

46 kettenblatt von stronglight, das wollte nie die kette nach oben transportieren. jetzt habe ich aus meiner 3 fach kurbel eben kurzerhand 2 fach gemacht   

coffee


----------



## Danimal (17. August 2005)

Tach!

Einige meiner grössten Fehlkäufe waren (traue mich gar nicht, es auszusprechen) die BIKE-Magazine vor dem Sommer.... alter Schwede, so viel Belanglosigkeit auf einmal. Am lustigsten fand ich allerdings, dass in fast jedem Heft genau die gleichen Räder getestet wurden. Krank! Nie wieder! (Mal schauen, wie lange ich das halten kann).

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## Spezialistz (22. August 2005)

timewalker85 schrieb:
			
		

> Wasn das Problem mit der 2003er Julie ?
> Fahr die selbst seit 2 Jahren und bin super zufrieden.
> Sag mal bitte den konkreten Kritikpunkt, vielleicht ist mir der bloß noch nicht aufgefallen.
> 
> Gruß, Jo



bremst einfach nicht!


hab jetzt ne hope m4...ganz andere welt. und kein einziges plastikteil dran.


----------



## kiddykorn (22. August 2005)

Also bis jetzt ja anscheinend alles was ich je gekauft habe   , denn sobald es am Rad ist überlege ich schon mit welchem (vermeindlich besseren)Teil ich es austauschen kann    .

Ne mal im ernst, kennt Ihr das?
Erst letztens habe ich mir ein neues (XT) Schaltwerk gekauft und kaum war es montiert war ich bei Ebay am schauen was es so an Angebote für ein XO gibt???

Aber so ist es halt beim Hobby.

Gruß
KIDDYKORN


----------



## Spassbremse (2. September 2005)

Specialized for (nnnnnn)ever !

2 Flaschenhalter (stabil und aus Kunststoff) gekauft für mein Klein HT. Lockere 22 Örö ! Sollte ja auch für 2 Sigg 0,75 ALuflaschen sein, damit die nicht so schnell verschremmeln. und.....? Eyyyh der erste hat ca 2 Monate überlebt. Genau, der senkrecht am Sitzrohr montierte und der andere hat sogar noch 3 Wochen länger gelitten ! Nie wieder Specialized Schrott !!!
Seitdem Camelback, der braucht zwar länger beim saubermachen, ich erspar mir aber immer den Ärger und die Lauferei wegen der blöden Flaschenhalter.   

So fetisch !


----------



## Easy (2. September 2005)

Die Liste ist lang:

mein allererstes MTB: ein Wheeler, für sich genommen kein schlechtes Rad , aber für mich 5 Nummern zu groß. Aus dem Fachhandel!!!! (was 'ne kompente Beratung, der Verkäufer wollte wohl seinen Ladenhüter loswerden).   

Dann dieses Rad auch noch mit ner Marzocchi XC 500 ausgestattet.   Jede 6 Monate war ein neuer Simmering fällig - immer schön abwechselnd - mal rechts, mal links. Und für den Pfennigbetrag an Dichtring jedesmal ne Schw....kohle auf den Ladentisch gelegt.

Dann diverse Zubehörteile und Klamotten, aber zu Glück gibt es ja Ebay 

Am meisten Lehrgeld habe ich mit Sätteln und Griffen gemacht. Derzeit wechsel ich wieder einen Griff nach den anderen, nachdem meine heißgeliebten Stork-Griffe nun nach 5 Jahren endgültig futsch sind und es keine neuen mehr gibt    


easy


----------



## tobi-k (24. September 2005)

Alles wo Gel drin ist. Handschuhe, Griffe. Last die Finger davon. Jedes extra Polster ergibt nen schönen Druckpunkt der an der Hand schmerzt. Einfache Griffe und Handschuhe verteilen den Druck auf die ganze Hand.

Xpedo Pedale. Billig Zeug - nur auf einer Seite ein Kugellager, andere Seite nur ne Gleitbuchse. Nach 2000km eingelaufen, Spiel und nicht ersetzbar.
Der deutsche Importeur hat mittlerweile seinen Vertrag gekündigt (RTI). Da gabs wohl mehr Probs.....


----------



## wannabe_old (26. September 2005)

ganz klar, der rahmen von gackusa!!!
viel zu lang die karre, blöde geo.
aber aus fehlern lernt man.  

den rahmen könnt ihr in meiner gallerie ansehen.

peace


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-FS Team (27. September 2005)

Roox Chaincat! Hat nett gepasst!


----------



## h0nK (29. September 2005)

Ich hab Ende Juli mein MTB (ein Felt 800FS) welches ich 3 Jahre ohne auch nur einen Defekt fuhr, für nen Appel und nen Ei verkauft. Dafür hab ich mir nen Felt QX100 Crossrad geholt. Mit dem Teil hab ich nix als Ärger. 
Nach 3 Tagen flogen mir die ersten beiden Speichen hinten raus. Ich zum Händler, der zwei neue eingezogen. Nach wieteren 4 Tagen wieder eine Speiche hinten raus. Wieder zum Händler, ersatz Hinterrad bekommen, altes da gelassen weil der Händler andere Speichen einziehen wollte. Ersatzhinterrad hat ein ganzes Wochenenden gehalten bis die erste Speiche hin war. Montag zum Händler altes Hinterrad mit DT Swiss Speichen 2.0-1.8-2.0 geholt und eingebaut. Fast 2 Wochen keinen Defekt  dann ein knacksen beim treten. Ich zum Händler, Innenlager nachgezogen, und es ging wieder.
Kurz drauf wieder nen komisches geräusch vom hinteren Teil des Fahrrads. Händler hat die Speichen nachgezogen alles wieder gut. Es dauerte nicht lang da war dieses knacksen beim treten wieder da. Ich zum Händler, neues Tretlager eingebaut bekommen (vorherLX nun ein XT), Probefahrt gemacht, knackst immer noch, neue Pedale knacksen wech  .
Dann war ne weile Ruhe. Heute schwing ich mich aufs Rad und was soll ich sagen, keinen Kilometer hab ich gaschafft, da gab es nen klong und eine Speiche war raus. Jetzt steht es beim Händler und ich bin am überlegen ob ich es wieder reparieren lasse oder es quasi gegen nen MTB tausche.
Das einzig gute an der Sache ist, daß ich noch keinen Cent bezahlen musste und mein Händler hat von Felt nen MTB umsonst bekommen für den Ärger.

Werd euch berichten wie es weiter geht


----------



## chris29 (30. September 2005)

Meiner: Specialized FSR--- war nur kacke die Karre!


----------



## Wetterstein (30. September 2005)

Janski schrieb:
			
		

> Fehlkauf: - Schwalbe Fat Albert Reifen (ich hatte noch nie so viele Platten)



100% agree.
zudem null seitenhalt, man rutscht weg wie sau mit dem ding. nie wieder schwalbe.


----------



## headbug (30. September 2005)

so, mein absolut größter fehlkauf, war mein bike, eigendlich super preis leistung, aber der rahmen ist gerade mal 1 Jahr alt und knackt wie sau, neue kurbel ist dirn, das bike wurde beim händler durchgecheckt und bei bergamont haben die sich auch gemeldet, aber bei denen passiert einfach nix, man bekommt nur eine antwort: Wenden sie sich an ihren Händler...
Das nenn ich service...
Naja, den rahmen kann ich mir wohl abschminken


----------



## theworldburns (30. September 2005)

Wetterstein schrieb:
			
		

> 100% agree.
> zudem null seitenhalt, man rutscht weg wie sau mit dem ding. nie wieder schwalbe.



nie wieder schwalbe unterschreib ich so nicht aber der fat albert ist wirklich aussergewöhnlich übel, in meinen augen nen breiterer xc reifen, sonst nichts


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (4. Oktober 2005)

Waren am Bike beim Kauf dran: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.1! Oh my God!!!
Hab jetzt meine "good old" IRC Mythos XC 2.1 drauf und die Welt ist wieder rosa!!!

Greetz 

Micha


----------



## FrankZ (9. Oktober 2005)

...kann das Gleiche, wie mein Vorredner beklagen; der nächste Fehlkauf in Sachen Reifen war der Michelin XCR Mud UST, jetzt auch wieder Mythos


----------



## GlanDas (9. Oktober 2005)

Satteltasche Kiwi von Zefal 20
nach der ersten tour haben sich Nähte gelöst, jetzt nach ca 2 Monaten gebrauch hat sich die befestigung mitten auf ner Tour verabschieded und durfte mit Satteltasche in der Hand heim fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf H. (9. Oktober 2005)

chris29 schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner: Specialized FSR--- war nur kacke die Karre!



Wieso ??

Grüssle Rolf


www.biketreff-niefern.de


----------



## fiveelements (16. Oktober 2005)

scheint ja ziemlich viel fehlkäufe zu geben, ok zur sache, mein größter:

2 wunderschön blau eloxierte geknickte retro- hörnchen, eigentlich hörner.

waren 2 linke.


----------



## theworldburns (16. Oktober 2005)

das erinnert mich an etwas, was ich schon fast verdrängt habe... auf der ifma 03 hab ich mir n paar magnesium pedale gekauft, war sehr stolz weil leicht und billig aber waren auch 2 linke


----------



## Angeber (16. Oktober 2005)

Truvativ Hussefelt Kurbel. Ich war sogar doof genug mir den Schmutz zwei mal zu kaufen.


----------



## Bikechris (16. Oktober 2005)

Sun Double wide  
war zwar gebraucht aber trotzdem gerissen


----------



## UnivegaBiker (26. Oktober 2005)

DNM ST-8RC > einfach nur *******

Magura HS11 > Bremshebel gebrochen bei vollbremsung (vorher nie gestürtzt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlappmacher (26. Oktober 2005)

Tag,

- Aus der Elektronik am Bike: Cateye Altimeter  CC-AT100. Eine echte Odysee..

* Erstes Gerät: * Höhenmesser hat nie richtig funktioniert. Batterie erneuert, alle Kontakte geprüft, Händler hat's überprüft, für defekt befunden, dann Umtausch bei Cateye. Wartezeit ca. 4 (!) Wochen

* Zweites Gerät: * Höhenmesser geht, Tacho setzt aus. Kabel und Sensor geprüft. Laut Händler Sensortausch fällig (ich bin Elektroniker, aber das hab ich mal gepflegt verschwiegen). Sensor kommt, Tacho geht nicht. Händler ratlos, Umtausch..

* Drittes Gerät: * Funktioniert! EL-Backlight Beleuchtung summt wie Hölle! Egal, Gerät tut. Für ca. 2 Wochen.... Dann geht, na was wohl, der Höhenmesser nicht mehr. Gerät beim Händler hingelegt, Kompletten Reifensatz als "Entschädigung" bekommen und Ersatzgerät mitgenommen.

* Viertes Gerät:*  Es tut! Einmal montiert, ausprobiert, alles funktioniert! Hurra! Den Mond vor Freude angesungen, dann demontiert und unter dem Kapitel - Teure Erfahrungen - abgebucht und in den Schrank gelegt. Da liegt er noch heute..... 

Für den Vollschrott hab ich mal 200 DM hingelegt; aber ich hab' letztendlich wegen dem Trabbel meine innere Mitte nicht verlassen... 

Ciao,

Der Schlappmacher


----------



## theworldburns (27. Oktober 2005)

schlappmacher schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ciao,
> 
> Der Schlappmacher



zum glück gibts heutzutage ebay um son blödsinn loszuwerden


----------



## cos75 (27. Oktober 2005)

Drehmomentschlüssel von Louis für 19 Euro. 

Nach den vielen positiven Empfehlungen hier im Forum habe ich mir das Teil besorgt. Löst machmal aus und machmal nicht, bzw. sicher ist man sich nie ob's schon ausgelöst hat, weil kaum bemerkbar. Bei meinen Vorbauschrauben waren nach 1 Monat 3 Bombemfest und eine locker, obwohl mit gleichem Drehmoment angezogen. Naja sicher ist man sich ja nie, war der Ruck jetzt der Auslöser oder der wackelige Griff.....   

Ab in die Tonne damit, sowas trau ich mich nicht mal auf Ebay zu verkaufen.


----------



## theworldburns (27. Oktober 2005)

patentrezept dagegen is bisschen gefühl in den knochen beim anziehen, wenn meine ausbildung als industriemechaniker für irgendwas gut war, dann sowas


----------



## Boandl (27. Oktober 2005)

cos75 schrieb:
			
		

> Drehmomentschlüssel von Louis für 19 Euro.
> 
> Nach den vielen positiven Empfehlungen hier im Forum habe ich mir das Teil besorgt. Löst machmal aus und machmal nicht, bzw. sicher ist man sich nie ob's schon ausgelöst hat, weil kaum bemerkbar. Bei meinen Vorbauschrauben waren nach 1 Monat 3 Bombemfest und eine locker, obwohl mit gleichem Drehmoment angezogen. Naja sicher ist man sich ja nie, war der Ruck jetzt der Auslöser oder der wackelige Griff.....
> 
> Ab in die Tonne damit, sowas trau ich mich nicht mal auf Ebay zu verkaufen.



Da hast du scheinbar einen von der miesen Sorte erwischt.  
Ich habe den Selben, über ein Jahr und der tut sein Werk. Lediglich die Skala auf dem Griff ist für meine Augen etwas.schlecht zu erkennen.


----------



## Molly (28. Oktober 2005)

Ein GT Avalanche mit ner rockschrott pilot. Die Hayes funktionierten irgendwann mal. Das Ding fuhr weder vernünftig bergauf noch bergab. Ich verstehe es bis heute nicht, warum ich es gekauft habe! Wegen der schönen roten Farbe?


----------



## Ströhli (4. November 2005)

Hi,

1. Giant MPH 05er Modell...hydraulische Scheibenbremsen. Bremsleistung gut bis sehr gut (allerdings kein Vergleich zu den Hayes die ich jetzt habe). Aber das Gequietsche war nicht auszuhalten (und vor allem nicht wegzubekommen)

2. Pedros Dice Vice Lock On Lenkergriffe... haben Gelenkschmerzen verursacht   

3. Noname Fullface Helm bei Ebay...Sowas unbequemes habe ich vorher noch nicht auf dem Kopf gehabt ( dumm war halt das ich den Rückgabe termin verpasst habe   )

Ströhli


----------



## Debus_CNC (8. November 2005)

Hanebrink LT7 Up-side down DH Gabel.

Genau so beschissen wie leicht!!! und leicht ist sie!!!!! und viiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeel zu teuer!!!!!
www.hanebrink.com


----------



## Ro83er (8. November 2005)

cos75 schrieb:
			
		

> Drehmomentschlüssel von Louis für 19 Euro.
> 
> Nach den vielen positiven Empfehlungen hier im Forum habe ich mir das Teil besorgt. Löst machmal aus und machmal nicht, bzw. sicher ist man sich nie ob's schon ausgelöst hat, weil kaum bemerkbar. Bei meinen Vorbauschrauben waren nach 1 Monat 3 Bombemfest und eine locker, obwohl mit gleichem Drehmoment angezogen. Naja sicher ist man sich ja nie, war der Ruck jetzt der Auslöser oder der wackelige Griff.....
> 
> Ab in die Tonne damit, sowas trau ich mich nicht mal auf Ebay zu verkaufen.



Ich kann Boandls Aussage eigtl nur bestätigen, bin mit meinem auch super zufrieden. Montagsmodell ? Also vor der Tonne würd ich nen Umtausch probieren.

MfG


----------



## Nose (8. November 2005)

deore scheibenbremse und xt disc nabe zusammen für 80 euro gekauft und nicht gecheckt dass es sich dabei nicht um eine hydraulische sondern eine MECHANISCHE scheibenbremse handelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4XRacerPB (9. November 2005)

Mein erstes (Bike)werkzeug.....
200 Teile für 50 ....
Schlimmste aktion war inbusschlüssel mit schraube verschweissen damit da überhaupt noch was ging....


....kauft gutes Werkzeug.....eurem Bike zu liebe....


----------



## FeierFox (9. November 2005)

Nose schrieb:
			
		

> deore scheibenbremse und xt disc nabe zusammen für 80 euro gekauft und nicht gecheckt dass es sich dabei nicht um eine hydraulische sondern eine MECHANISCHE scheibenbremse handelt



Umtausch ausgeschlossen oder was ?


----------



## Balkon Klaus (9. November 2005)

mein größter fehlkauf:

so 'n bulls pseudo mtb (comp. 5.50). dank beratung vom fachhändler viel zu groß gekauft. hat der mir das ding in 21-zoll angedreht. dabei bin ich doch nur 183cm gross. und dann eine rahmengeometrie mit der du keinen berg hochkommst (180mm steuerrohr). ganz zu schweigen von der tollen suntour-federgabel. die erfüllt höchstens dekorative zwecke, gefedert hat die nie wirklich. naja, was willste heut auch noch für 600 erwarten.  

nach 2 jahren war die karre total fertig bis auf den rahmen (ich bin aber auch wirklich sehr viel und bei jedem wetter gefahren; das muss man fairerweise sagen). den bulls rahmen ich dann weiterverscherbelt, die gabel in die tonne getreten und mir - da braucht ihr nicht zu lachen - so n dark horse rahmen bei ebay für 59 als übergangslösung geholt. bin damit ne transalp gefahren und zu hause wirklich heftigst über wurzeln sowie gröbstes gestein geschürt. und ... dat ding hält (der lack ist halt miserabel - aber da sieht man bei dem preis gerne hinweg)    

gruss,
b.k.


----------



## AS-R (9. November 2005)

Geiler Thread   

Ich denke das mein grösster Fehlkauf das Specialized Epic S-Works war.
Nach ner Probefahrt mit den von Medien hochgepriesenen Modell,
bestellte ich mir gleich den S-Works. Dachte mir das jetzt endlich mal
ein brauchbares Fully auf dem Markt war, um Rennen zu bestreiten.
Die Optik und Verarbeitung war ja super (schwarz-matt). Aber das Ge-
wicht war dann schon die grössere Enttäuschung, für so ein teures Teil...
Bin damit ein Rennen gefahren, und buchstäblich "stillgestanden". 
Irgendwie hat es keine guten Klettereigenschaften.
Ok, ist sicher ein gutes Tourenbike. Immer wenn ich an einem Rennen
jemanden mit nem Epic sehe, denke ich mir: wenn der wüsste wieviel 
Energie der verbraucht   
Mittlerweile ist mir auch klar das man damit nur gedopt Weltmeister werden 
kann, hehehe.
Nicht das mich jetzt alle Speci-Fans verhauen.....


----------



## v!nce (9. November 2005)

Downhillschläuche.... merkbar schwerer und teurer und an sich unnütz wenn man eh 4bar fährt.


----------



## Herr Fuguru (9. November 2005)

rote dh beläge(für hayes): Preis : 35 euro  und haben 4 tage gehalten!


----------



## Levty (9. November 2005)

IRC Mythos -> 5 snakebites 3 platten auf 1000km    
(ok, im uphill sind die   )


----------



## franz_fn (9. November 2005)

DNM Burner RCL   

Der Dämpfer hat theoretisch regelbare Zug- und Druckstufe sowie Lockout, eine wesentliche Verbesserung gegenüber meinem alten Teil, ein Germain Air Stahlfeder mit Zufstufenregelung. Praktisch kann ich wirklich spürbar nur die Zugstufe regulieren. Die Druckstufe weist zu und offen nahezu das gleiche Verhalten auf. Lockout funktioniert überhaupt nicht.
Diese Performance zeigt sich seit dem Kauf. Dämpfer wurde zweimal eingeschickt, jedesmal gab es nach Aussage meines Händlers ein neues Teil. Und jedes Mal gab es bei mir ein langes Gesicht.

Ich habe mich in der Zwischenzeit damit abgefunden, der Aufwand an Zeit und Nerven ist mir zu groß. Leider ist die Auswahl an Stahldämpfern mit regelbarer Zug- und Druckstufe und Lockout mit einer Einbaulänge von 170 mm sehr klein.

franz_fn


----------



## kastaman (9. November 2005)

1998 Specialized FSR Comp. 
Gleich zu Anfang war das Innenlager kaputt (Lagerschaden). Die Gabel (RS Judy T2) eine einzige Katastrophe. Absolut mieses Anspechverhalten und flexen ohne Ende. Hinterbau war mit Gleitlagerung (Kunststoffbuchsen und Alu-Achsen) ausgestattet. Buchsen und Achsen waren pro Jahr einmal hinüber und mußten jedesmal bestellt werden, da sich kein Händler den Mist hinlegt (180,--DM der komplette Satz). 
Für mich ist eines klar: Nie wieder ein Fully!!! Ich fahre nur noch Hardtail mit Starrgabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nose (9. November 2005)

FeierFox schrieb:
			
		

> Umtausch ausgeschlossen oder was ?


privatverkauf über den bikemarkt hier. da geht das eh nicht. oder klär mich auf


----------



## FeierFox (9. November 2005)

Nose schrieb:
			
		

> privatverkauf über den bikemarkt hier. da geht das eh nicht. oder klär mich auf



Nö da haste Recht. Mein Beileid.


----------



## buledde (9. November 2005)

Meine Continental Flow Reifen, die  jahrelange Entwicklung ermöglichte es einen Reifen zu schaffen, der Glassplitter optimal eindringen lässt, und ich meine JEDEN.


----------



## theworldburns (9. November 2005)

kastaman schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich ist eines klar: Nie wieder ein Fully!!! Ich fahre nur noch Hardtail mit Starrgabel.



inzwischen könntest du diesen sachen wieder ne chance geben, wirklich


----------



## theworldburns (9. November 2005)

buledde schrieb:
			
		

> die  jahrelange Entwicklung ermöglichte es einen Reifen zu schaffen, der Glassplitter optimal eindringen lässt



der satz is aber auch zu geil


----------



## 197666 (10. November 2005)

Muhaha.. mein altes Spirit aus´m Baumarkt!!! Mit ner Zoom gabel.
Da is der hinterbau angebrochen.. ( nach´m halben Jahr) und das schlimme ist, bin damit ein paar monate rumgefahren und wusste nicht warum mein Hinterrad am rahmen schleift.. hehe.. Scheiß baumarkt Räder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kastaman (13. November 2005)

theworldburns schrieb:
			
		

> inzwischen könntest du diesen sachen wieder ne chance geben, wirklich



Warum sollte ich? Der Kram bringt doch nur Nachteile (erhöhter Wartungsaufwand, Mehrkosten, Mehrgewicht). Bei dem, was und wie ich derzeit fahre, bin ich mit meinem aktuellen Ebay-Material vollkommen zufrieden.


----------



## daif (13. November 2005)

n slr carbonio ausm netz (deshalb konnte ich nicht nachwiegen) mit 156 gramm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
so ne dreckige verarsche.... 
aber er hat eh nicht zu meinem arsch gepasst (gewogen hab ich ihn erst nach der probefahrt  )


----------



## MukkiMan (15. November 2005)

Manitou Stance Flow   sehr beschissen die gabel war drei tagen hin warte immer noch auf die gabel


----------



## Lars-FS Team (15. November 2005)

Ne Roox Chain Cat! Hatte net gepasst, war aber eigenedumheit!


----------



## ride4fun (16. November 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> IRC Mythos -> 5 snakebites 3 platten auf 1000km
> (ok, im uphill sind die   )



Fahre seit 1998 IRC Mythos XC 2.1 Kevlar (falt). In Kombination mit Continental-Latex-Schläuchen und Mavic D 521 Felgen. Bei 3 bar noch nie einen Snakebite gehabt!!! - und das sind 7 Jahre trails, trails, trails und 1 Million Steine. 

Bin jetzt beim 5ten Satz und habe den nächsten schon parat, obwohl der Verschleiß echt OK geht...

Größter Fehlkauf:

WTB Velociraptor 2.1 front    Das Ding rutscht höllisch zur Seite weg!

Der Hinterradreifen dazu hingegen bekommt von mir 5 von 5 Sternen beim Hillclimbing. Das absolute Zahnrad!


----------



## BonelessChicken (19. November 2005)

Kurbelabzieher (Vierkant) von Lifu. Nach dem 12. Gebrauch ist bei einer relativ fest sitzenden Kurbel der innere Teil abgebrochen.

Hat sich immer wieder bestätigt, gerade bei Werkzeug: Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal - in meinem Fall war es beim zweiten Mal ein Park Tool Abzieher. Hoffe der halt ein wenig länger...


----------



## JanV (21. November 2005)

SPD Schuhe von Shimano. Selbst im Sommer bei 30 Grad noch kalte Füße


----------



## Pevloc (21. November 2005)

Wie geht das denn bitte?  
Bei 30 Grad kannst sogar mit nackten Füssen biken ohne kalte Füße zu kriegen!

Bitte verwechsel kalte mit eingeshclafenen Füßen nicht!


----------



## JanV (22. November 2005)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte verwechsel kalte mit eingeshclafenen Füßen nicht!



ich habe nichts verwechselt (auch nicht links und rechts).

Gruß


----------



## Alpine Maschine (22. November 2005)

ride4fun schrieb:
			
		

> Fahre seit 1998 IRC Mythos XC 2.1 Kevlar (falt). In Kombination mit Continental-Latex-Schläuchen .......Bei 3 bar noch nie einen Snakebite gehabt!!! - .......
> 
> ......



Fahre seit 4 Jahren Conti Grand Prix mit 7 bar auf meinem Rennrad. Da hab ich auch noch nie eien Snakebite gehabt.

Mein größter Fehlkauf? Alles Bikezeug von Aldi!

Pumpe beim ersten Hub (!) auseinandergeflogen, Werkzeug bei der ersten Benutzung rund gedreht, In Triots mehr geschwitzt als in Baumwolle....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boandl (22. November 2005)

Ein Langarm-Trikot von Gonso, hält den Schweiss, unter allen Umständen, zuverlässig auf der Haut fest.


----------



## Lucifer13 (22. November 2005)

Mein großter Fehlkauf, cristalisiert sich zur Zeit heraus. Mein erstes Bike u. auch mein einziges zur zeit . Mein 3 monate altes Trek Liquid 20, das Bike an sich ist wirklich ziemlich gut, aber im nachhinein bräuchte ich wohl doch eher nen robusten Freerider (alla. Kona Stinky). Ich suche neben bei noch einen Käufer, oder Tipps wo ich das rad am besten verkaufen könnte -----> Bitte Pm schicken  THX MFG Niko


----------



## Madt (22. November 2005)

Fehlkauf = Bulls


----------



## der fette Wolf (22. November 2005)

ich sag' nur LATEXSCHLÄUCHE ...


----------



## Hellspawn (23. November 2005)

der fette Wolf schrieb:
			
		

> ich sag' nur LATEXSCHLÄUCHE ...



wieso? Hatte Dir vorher niemand gesagt, dass die Luft verlieren? Oder was anderes?


----------



## murd0c (23. November 2005)

Ich wusste es nicht

aber ich hatte auch bisher noch keinen Platten mit den Dingern


Größter Fehlkauf:

Naja ist eigentlich kein richtiger Fehlkauf
ich hätte bei meinem Rad die 100  teurer Variante nehmen sollen..


----------



## -=Woody=- (23. November 2005)

Mein Bike - wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass ich so viel fahre, hätte ich lieber 200 Euro mehr investiert. Naja... ich muss damit leben bzw. fahren.
Jetzt wird erst mal für neue Laufräder gespart. Scott scheint irgendwie Müll zu verbauen  

Zubehör:
-Wintertrikots vom ALDI  In der Übergangszeit annähernd zu gebrauchen, bei richtiger Kälte für´n Arsch.
-Fettentferner - entfernt Dreck, aber kein Fett (dafür hab ich ihn nicht gekauft)
-Luftpumpe für 10 Euro, absolut fürn Arsch, das Geld hätte ich lieber in den Fettentferner gesteckt.


----------



## dirtbiker47 (29. November 2005)

sr suntour duro kurbel


----------



## muchalutcha (1. Dezember 2005)

Scott yz1--> voll der Müll
Dirt Jumper 2 von 2004--> alles kaputt
Excalibur DH --> viel zu schwer
Lenker--> Point Müll
Vorbau--> auch Point Müll
Point Alien2--> schwule Lager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilrogi (2. Dezember 2005)

muchalutcha schrieb:
			
		

> Point Alien2--> schwule Lager


  

Habe auch mal wieder was für die Endlosliste:

SKS-Standpumpe - schöne Qualität, toll verarbeitet, vollkommen vermurkster Pumpenadapter, der bei Sclaverand einfach nicht vernünftig zu dichten vermag!


----------



## roesli (2. Dezember 2005)

evilrogi schrieb:
			
		

> ...... vollkommen vermurkster Pumpenadapter, der bei Sclaverand einfach nicht vernünftig zu dichten vermag!



Avacs-Ventilaufsatz?


----------



## Beck103 (14. Dezember 2005)

Double track 24"er voll gekratzt und unten dem kratzer dellen...fur 20  im ebay hingekriegt...am 2ten Tag wurde eine  nagelneue 24" Doubletrack für 15  verkauft...geht aber rund...Hat jemand ideen wie man so eine Felge schoner macht,decals etc? Sorry für den offtopic


----------



## StillPad (14. Dezember 2005)

-=Woody=- schrieb:
			
		

> Zubehör:
> -Wintertrikots vom ALDI  In der Übergangszeit annähernd zu gebrauchen, bei richtiger Kälte für´n Arsch.



   
Die habe ich auch geholt fahre damit schon 1 Jahr und wenn man richtig gas gibt mittem rad sodas man schwitzt taugt das was, aber ja nicht anhalten


----------



## NobbyNic (14. Dezember 2005)

Hi,
mein größter Fehlkauf: Campus Tours in XT-Vollausstattung. Der Umwerfer war nicht in Ordnung. Kann ja passieren, aber weder die Firma Campus noch mein Händler hatten große Lust sich drum zu kümmern. Der Händler (mittlererweile der meines größten Misstrauens) hat vor Unlust und Inkompetenz geradezu gestrotzt. Der Firma Campus war alles egal. Ende der Geschichte: habe mir selbst einen neuen Umwerfer gekauft und eingebaut. Funktioniert hervorragend. Campus und mein (Ex-) Händler konnten (wollten) den Fehler nicht finden.
Gruß
NobbyNic


----------



## backfire (15. Dezember 2005)

Mein Fehlkauf ist eine 2005er HS33 Bremse. Mein altes Centurion MTB wollte ich wintertauglich ausstatten, hatte das Pflegen der Seilzüge der Avid Single Digit 3 satt. Vorne eine Deore Scheibenbremse (bin begeistert davon   ) hinten eine HS 33 (keine Scheibenbremsenaufnahme vorhanden) montiert. Die HS 33 sollte nach den Empfehlungen die beste Felgenbremse sein    ich jedenfalls bin von der Bremse enttäuscht. Das Bremsen an sich ist irgendwie träge, als wenn das Öl zu zähflüssig wäre. Der vielgelobte tolle Bremspunkt ist nicht vorhanden. Einzig das Problem mit den Zügen habe ich nicht mehr. Eine Verbesserung der Bremsleistung, im Vergleich zu meiner alten Single Digit 3, ist nicht vorhanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balkon Klaus (15. Dezember 2005)

backfire schrieb:
			
		

> ich jedenfalls bin von der Bremse enttäuscht.



wieviel km bist du mit der bremse bisher gefahren? hat bei meiner 2004er hs33 ca. 100km gedauert bis die bremse "biss" hatte und ich war am anfang auch sehr enttäuscht. nach dem einfahren der beläge geht das ding jetzt wie die seusche    vielleicht alten belagabrieb erstmal mit autofelgenreiniger entfernen, dann so 80km einfahren. deine bremse sollte dann ebenfalls sehr gut funktionieren. sollte das nicht der fall sein, ist evtl. luft im system oder das ding ist sonstwie defekt.

gruss,
balkon klaus


----------



## ralf (15. Dezember 2005)

... meine Triotsammlung vom rosa Radteam.
Jetzt, wo die 32.000 Menschen rausschmeißen kann man sich damit ja nicht mehr raus trauen. Es besteht ernsthafte Lynchgefahr.     
Ralf


----------



## tractor (15. Dezember 2005)

Tipp: an vodafone verschenken


----------



## wuselkopf (7. Januar 2006)

1.) Rock Shock Pike SL ( Sofort an der gabelbrücke gerissen ) 
2.) Truvativ 50  Plastikrockring ( lasst die Finger davon !!! )


----------



## fsr_rider (7. Januar 2006)

Marzocchi Z1 MCR. Neben mehreren Top Gabeln von der Firma ist dieser eine Ausreisser wirklich das Geld nicht wert gewesen, auch der halbe Preis wär zu viel gezahlt gewesen. Dass das ECC nicht wirklich tut, nun gut, was soll's, kann ich mich mit abfinden. Aber die Gabel spricht richtig mies an, ist im Wiegetritt kaum zum Wippen zu bekommen. Grund: Die ECC Patrone hat ein Losbrechmoment, das zu Federgablen für Elefanten (also wirklich diese grauen Tiere!) passt.

Ich hab mich jetzt 4 Jahre mit dem Teil geärgert, alles probiert (weichste Federn, sogar Öl SAE 2,5W statt 7,5), nun fliegt sie raus. Ich freu mich auf meine Vanilla RLC - der würdige Nachfolger der echten Z1 (eben so wie früher die Z1 war, *schnief* - leider musste meine Spitzen-Z1 von 1997 raus, weil da moderne Scheibenbremsen nicht ran gehn).


----------



## Berti (7. Januar 2006)

Ich finde, dass bis jetzt fast alle einkrönigen Marzocchis ein mieseres Ansprechverhalten als zum Beispiel Manitous hatten.
Ausnahmen sind da IMO zum einen die moderneren Gabeln, also Z1 FR2005, Z150, shiver sc (die es ja nich mehr gibt) und nur noch wenige andere. Die DJs brauchen sowas ME aber auch nicht...

Gruß

ps: Fehlanschaffung, nunja, die erste LuiseFR, die es gab.


----------



## theworldburns (7. Januar 2006)

Berti schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde, dass bis jetzt fast alle einkrönigen Marzocchis ein mieseres Ansprechverhalten als zum Beispiel Manitous hatten.
> Ausnahmen sind da IMO zum einen die moderneren Gabeln, also Z1 FR2005, Z150, shiver sc (die es ja nich mehr gibt) und nur noch wenige andere. Die DJs brauchen sowas ME aber auch nicht...



hab bis jetzt durchweg gute erfahrungen mit allen hochwertigeren mz gabeln gemacht, klar ne z5 von 1997 ist und bleibt übel aber obs ne 99er z1 bam war oder ne 02er wedge, meine 01er monster oder die 04er 888r uuund natürlich meine 05er z1fr1 - in meinen augen alles gute gabeln gewesen wenn man nen richtiges ölsetup gefunden hat




			
				Berti schrieb:
			
		

> ps: Fehlanschaffung, nunja, die erste LuiseFR, die es gab.



die war super schlecht, stimmt


----------



## Berti (7. Januar 2006)

theworldburns schrieb:
			
		

> hab bis jetzt durchweg gute erfahrungen mit allen hochwertigeren mz gabeln gemacht, klar ne z5 von 1997 ist und bleibt übel aber obs ne 99er z1 bam war oder ne 02er wedge, meine 01er monster oder die 04er 888r uuund natürlich meine 05er z1fr1 - in meinen augen alles gute gabeln gewesen wenn man nen richtiges ölsetup gefunden hat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Druckpunkt der Luise war sehr oft irgendwo, nur nich 1cm hinter der Hebelstellung

Kein Plan, warum alle Menschen da unterschiedlicher Meinung sind. Die Doppelbrückengabeln hab ich ja ausgenommen - die haben bei MZ meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach ja generell ein recht gutes Ansprechverhalten.
Aber die Einfachbrücken... mmmhhhh ich weiß nicht. Da würd ich mich nicht drüber streiten, aber habs noch nicht groß anders erlebt, bei den DJs zum Beispiel, Z1FR2 von 2004 (oder so ähnlich) undn paar andere... alles nich so überzeugend gewesen.


----------



## der bär (7. Januar 2006)

hi,
nunja größter fehlkauf den ich hatte war ne magura julie die total unddicht war 
und nen poisen strychnin rahmen der nach 1 monat 4 risse hatte


----------



## theworldburns (7. Januar 2006)

stalker970 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> nunja größter fehlkauf den ich hatte war ne magura julie die total unddicht war
> und nen poisen strychnin rahmen der nach 1 monat 4 risse hatte



was ein glück gibt magura 5 jahre auf dichtheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (12. Januar 2006)

meine fehlkäufe sind immer etwas schlimm, ich kaufe mir grob ein oder zwei bikes pro jahr, die habe ich dann allerdings nie sehr lange, ich fahre sie in paar tage bzw wochen, dann werden sie langweilig. und nun gammenln sie im keller rum, deshalb kauft mein voitl, grins.
schaut in meine galerie alles bikes die ich in den letzten 2.5 jahren hatte ich habe nur noch das voitl u scott und da das voitl nie gefahrn wird muss es wieder raus- (ich dachte ich nehme es für den arbeitsweg, aber ne doch lieber mein scott   )

klickt u dann im exbike gucken... http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/9260


----------



## trekkinger (14. Januar 2006)

Ich möchte nochmal an dieser Stelle hinweisen, dass die Rubrik "Biketest" eine gute Sache ist, um die Artikel übersichtlich zu bewerten. Auch positiv natürlich.

Es werden sich wohl die wenigsten die Mühe machen, diesen ganzen Thread durchzulesen, um etwas über ein bestimmtes Teil zu erfahren.



Kai - der Biketest gut findet


----------



## Almdudler (16. Januar 2006)

VDO m 1.0
Spiegelnde Anzeige = schlechte Ablesbarkeit
Verwirrende Anzeige = Höhenmeteranzeige viel zu groß 
die eigentlich wichtigeren Anzeigen wie Zeit, Geschw., usw. sind zu klein
und somit schlecht ablesbar
schöne Optik von Oben gesehen, aber von der seite oder von vorne viel zu globig.
Hab sofort wieder Sigma 1200 rangebaut


----------



## braintrust (16. Januar 2006)

mein größter fehlkauf..hmm
bisher mein tolles abus-schloss....schließ letzten endes doch nie draußen an sondern stells immer irgendwo aufn flur


----------



## KingSize (21. Januar 2006)

Reen schrieb:
			
		

> flite slr. nur am fully fahrbar



und wehe das f'llt mal um. am besten noch mit ein wenig speed. krumm das ding. und wie. trotz aufgeweichtem waldweg.
das kann sich nur der klausmann am freerider leisten....

ach ja. das 96er centurion nopogo nicht zu vergessen. der letzte schwabbelschei- und der h'ndler bei dem ich dann auch nie wieder gekauft habe meinte auch noch zur alternative rocky element> viergelenker ist doch gummikuh... assh... das raven danach war meinen anspr[chen aber auch nicht gewachsen


----------



## Little Joe (21. Januar 2006)

Rock "ständig Fratze" Shox ist Spasemakenkram


----------



## Cube_Elite (21. Januar 2006)

Racing Ralph und der letzte ........ waren Shimano SPD Pedale


----------



## trekkinger (21. Januar 2006)

Die Sigma Rückleuchte CUBERIDER.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. Januar 2006)

Little Joe schrieb:
			
		

> Rock "ständig Fratze" Shox ist Spasemakenkram



Wie bitte?


Zum Thema:

Mein Sigg-Flaschenhalter mit zugehöriger Flasche. Jetzt fliegt er endgültig raus. Ein bißchen Dreck, und die Flasche geht nur noch mit Gewalt raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingCobra (22. Januar 2006)

Racing Ralph: Stollen-Ausfall bis auf´s Gewebe bei fast neuem Reifen.

Manitou Skareb: Undicht an Zugstufenverstellung; Öl-Verlust selbst nach Reperatur!?


----------



## Ollum (22. Januar 2006)

Moin,

- Schwalbe xx-Lite Schläuche, gehen schon kaputt, wenn man sie scharf anguckt
- Magura Clara 01 (clara Fall...)
- Conti Twister Supersonic 
- Rock Shox Judy TT
- RST-GAbel für meine Frau  
- Magura HS 33 '02 - Schrauben rundgedreht
- Vuelta Excalibur XC-Laufräder, die wiegen mehr, als mein ganzes Rad!!! 
- crosser x-apt LRSD von e-Bucht (bitte nicht hauen )

Gruß, Ollum


----------



## bigmad (27. Januar 2006)

So eine GT Platformpedale --> Ebay.

Erst leichtes Lagerspiel und dann während des Antritts der "Trägerdocht" zum Lager (Sorry der Ausdruck) komplett durchgebrochen!


----------



## gwittmac (27. Januar 2006)

KingCobra schrieb:
			
		

> Racing Ralph: Stollen-Ausfall bis auf´s Gewebe bei fast neuem Reifen.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Hatte ich auch mal an einem Black Jack. Reklamieren lohnt! Ich hab' das gemacht und innerhalb 3 Tagen zwei neue Reifen bekommen. Als kleine Entschuldigung gab's noch zwei Schläuche. Ich finde, Shit happens, aber Schwalbe hat sich in meinem Fall korrekt verhalten...


----------



## Strider (27. Januar 2006)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Sigg-Flaschenhalter mit zugehöriger Flasche. Jetzt fliegt er endgültig raus. Ein bißchen Dreck, und die Flasche geht nur noch mit Gewalt raus.



Sigg flaschen zum biken sind eh müll. K.a wer mal das gerücht in die welt gesetzt hat sig flaschen sein toll


----------



## Bollo (29. Januar 2006)

Stance flow


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dooyou (30. Januar 2006)

mein größter fehlkauf waren von look pp206 rennrad pedale.

schauen aus wie von tupperware hergestellt und fahren sich auch so. die waren so schnell in ebay drinnen, so schnell konnt ich gar ned aus den schuhen raus.


----------



## lix (31. Januar 2006)

Nun:
- allererstes MTB (Cube) war viel zu groß für mich, ich war jung und d. Händler hatte mich völlig falsch beraten;
- erstes u. letztes Fully von Univega (irgendein Eingelenker) >> nach einem Monat Knarzen stellte sich heraus, dass der Hinterbau versetzt war;
- Clara von 2000 >> wandernder Druckpunkt und Schleifen ohne Ende;
- V-Brakes von Precision Billett >> Gewicht ist genial aber nach zwei Monaten waren die Gewinde hinüber (elender Leichtbau);
- Nokonzüge >> Funktion ist top, die Geräusche dafür auch...;
- Handschuhe von Roeckl >> sind zwar dick und mit Windstopper, meine Fingerspitzen leiden trotzdem und die Daumen faulen mir bald ab;
- Griffe von ODI (Lock On) >> sind schweineteuer und nicht für meinen Carbonlenker geeignet;
- Sattel Fluid Gel von Selle >> schwer, teuer und für meine vier Buchstaben absolut ungeeignet. Mit dem Gel war es derart unbequem...;
- Federgabel RS SID XC von 2000 >> für V-Brake noch grad so geeignet, aber allein beim Anblick der Disc wurde der Gabel schon schlecht (okay, war mein Fehler, hätte ich wissen müssen)
- XX-Light Schläuche von Schwalbe >> drei Platten innerhalb von fünf Tagen gab mir dann doch zu bedenken... seitdem Latex von Michelin
- wunderschöne, blau eloxierte Titanschrauben >> extra damals für die V-Brake (Precision) bestellt (mit der angeblich richtigen Länge), musste ich für die Sockel dennoch kürzen. Nun ja, leider bin ich diese Bremse nur zwei Monate gefahren. Und für die Disc sind sie nun blöderweise zu kurz


----------



## roesli (31. Januar 2006)

nevvel schrieb:
			
		

> .... blau eloxierte Titanschrauben ....



Verkauf sie an eine Werkstoffschule - die interessieren sich sicher brennend dafür, wie man Titan eloxiert


----------



## lix (31. Januar 2006)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Verkauf sie an eine Werkstoffschule - die interessieren sich sicher brennend dafür, wie man Titan eloxiert


 
Oh. Wie jetzt? Also es ist Titan und sie sind blau. Von mir aus: blaugefärbte Titanschrauben.


----------



## KONA_pepe (31. Januar 2006)

Servus,

naja also als erstes en Amoeba dreck Scud Lenker, dann Sigma Mirage (mit dem rießen accu...), ähm ne Magura Quake CP, XT Schaltwerk, FSA Sky Pilot,
Conti Vertical pro, einige Michelin Schläuche, Deore Schalthebel, div. Sigma und VDC computer..., hm ach ja dann noch en Selle Bellistic Sattel, Richey pro riser und Barends...

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (31. Januar 2006)

Oh ja, da sind einige Sättel von Fizik und Selle Italia die jetzt im Regal liegen.
Ein Kettler möchtegern Spinning Rad das im Keller verstaubt.
Ein Steuersatz von Brunn (Sonderanfertigung in 1,5") über den Preis möchte ich nicht sprechen, aber der war wirklich Müll und einer dazu passenden Gabel 019 glaube ich, die für ihre Einbaulänge viel zu wenig Federweg her gab, aber schweineteuer war.


----------



## Lostsoul (1. Februar 2006)

Hm, Sättel scheinen wirklich nicht für alle Hintern gemacht zu sein. Ich mag meinen Fizik Nisene, dafür hatte ich meinen Flite Gel mit Kevlarecken nur schmerzhafte 200km (der Ur-Flite widerum ist okay!).

Außerdem hatte ich mir vor ein paar Jahren mal eine Indy SL (63mm) gekauft. Hab ich dann im Wohnzimmer ausgepackt und versucht, mal ein wenig einzufedern - also das typische rumspielen. Plötzlich wurde mir klar, warum die Reibungsdämpfung nicht überall verbaut wird (hatte das Losbrechmoment eines nüchternen Kämpfers)  ;-) das gute Stück ging sofort zurück, obwohl ich es schick und leicht fand!


----------



## KaschmirKönig (1. Februar 2006)

mein fizik:nisene war mein bester kauf bis jetzt, für 3 euro so einen top sattel der mir gut passt und leicht ist 

on topic: größter fehlkauf bei mir ist ein löffler trikot trotz das es extrem dünn ist und trotzdem nach jeder fahrt klitschnass ist


----------



## polo (1. Februar 2006)

gibt's eigentlich kaschmir trikots?
wie sieht's denn mit kaschmirverfügbarket nach dem erdbeben aus?


----------



## Beck103 (5. Februar 2006)

Double track 24"er voll gekratzt und unten dem Kratzer dellen...fur 20  im ebay gekauft...am 2ten Tag wurde eine nagelneue 24" Doubletrack für 15  verkauft...geht aber rund...Hat jemand Ideen wie man so eine Felge schöner macht,decals,etwas draufkleben lassen?denn es hat auch keine doubletrack Stickers drauf.Hab die neu schwarz lackiert und jetzt sieht die "nackt" aus. Sorry für den offtopic danke für jedwelche Vorschläge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elektromaulwurf (5. Februar 2006)

Tag.

Fehlkauf:

trek_liquid30.

also ich weiß nicht ob ich es als absoluten fehlkauf abstempeln soll, ganz zufrieden bin ich aber nicht.

drück halt hier und da mal en auge zu dann passt das schon.

gellä!!!


----------



## stock (5. Februar 2006)

Mein größter Fehlkauf war der Fizik Freek!!  Der Sattel ist so unbequem und sch.... hart......  da fällt mir nichts mehr zu ein!!   Ausser: Das Geld hätte ich mir auch sparen können!!!


----------



## ~D3stroy3r~ (5. Februar 2006)

amoeba kettenführung! Der größte Scheiß aufm Markt hat nie funktioniert nie dann hab ich die Rollenweggebaut und siehe da die Kette sprang weniger Herunter als mir Kettenführung.... fahr jetzt die Cmp fürs gleiche geld und die is TOP !


----------



## Nightfly.666 (5. Februar 2006)

Race Face Kurbeln bei ebay mit Riß  
kurze Gore Tex Hose; total überflüssig an den Beinen Funktionsstoff zu haben.


----------



## Bremse (1. März 2006)

Ich hätte mir besser es enduro als das stumpjumper holen sollen!
reg ich mich immer wieder drüber auf!
jetzt muss ich sj ziemlich umrüsten!:arg:


----------



## Wonko (1. März 2006)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Verkauf sie an eine Werkstoffschule - die interessieren sich sicher brennend dafür, wie man Titan eloxiert


Wieso das? Das Anodisieren ("Eloxieren") von Titan ist gängige Technik und unterscheidet sich im Prinzip kaum vom Eloxieren bei Aluminium.


----------



## dooyou (2. März 2006)

bald wird der thread zum 100.000sten mal angeklickt 

dann gibts ne party


----------



## Haferstroh (6. März 2006)

Dann fange ich mal Thread-Seite 15 an.... Also,

vom Rose-Versand für 11 Flocken Steckschutz"bleche" fürs Rennrad. 

Montage pfui. 

Wenn montiert, dann schleif,schleif,schleif,nachstell,SCHLEIFFFF,SCHLEIFFFF,SCHLEIFFFFFF,nachstell,schleifschleifschleifschleifschleifschleifschleif,abmontier,Mülltonne!   

Jetzt SKS Race Blades dran für 40 Flocken, seitdem ist Ruhe.


----------



## FrankHeinrich (20. März 2006)

BIKESHOP WITTWER LEIPZIG - SCHEI_LADEN

Ich habe mir im Bikeshop Wittwer in Leipzig ein Paar sehr gute Roeckl - Handschuhe bestellt 54,86 mit Versand! Am 28.12.2005 habe ich bestellt und wurde einmal mit Riesenhandschuhen (Größe 11 1/2 , und dann eine ganz andere Sorte-Auslaufmodell von Roeckl) beliefert und habe sie sofort zurückgesendet!! Jetzt kommt man mir am Telefon nur noch mit Ausreden und auf E-Mails antwortet nie jemand dort! Mein Geld überweisen sie mir nicht zurück nach mehrmaliger online und tel. Aufforderung!!
Ich bin total wütend und enttäuscht und ich hoffe, dass das hier viele Leute lesen die diesen tollen Laden kennen oder einfach begeisterte Mountainbiker sind wie ich!!

So jemand darf echt nicht so einen Shop (oder Online-Shop) haben!!
das ist eine große SAUEREI!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. März 2006)

Deore LX V-Brakes
Humpert Steuersatz (was kam nur in mich)
hab ich Michelin Comp S Light erwähnt?


----------



## jota (21. März 2006)

tach
1.santa cruz   tazmon
2.kooka kurbeln    
3.inferno  magnesium laufräder
die teile waren weich wie ein altherrenpenis


----------



## ViennaLance (22. März 2006)

Magura Louise FR - ich habe nur schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht und nach einem 1/2 Jahr wieder ausgetauscht.


----------



## FrankHeinrich (22. März 2006)

ViennaLance schrieb:
			
		

> Magura Louise FR - ich habe nur schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht und nach einem 1/2 Jahr wieder ausgetauscht.



hallo.....echt???die fr hab ich auch montiert....was hattest du denn für probleme mit dem teil???


----------



## Matze1990 (17. April 2006)

Shimano PD-M505 hakten wie bekloppt und ich ha  dafür auch seinerzeit noch 30 Euro bezahlt ...... hab mir jetzt die Time Alium geholt funktionieren einwandfrei.


----------



## fire-flyer (17. April 2006)

magura mid ego.
-federt scheise
-teuer
-passt optisch zu gut wie in kein bike

manitou stance flow
-erst dichtungen rausgesprungen(eingeschickt)
-feder gebrochen(eingeschickt und verkauft)
-jetziger besitzer hat wieder probleme mit


jetzt marzocchi junior t
-glücklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baldur (18. April 2006)

Biogripp Race-- oh man, alle paar Kilometer mußte ich mir die wieder grade drehen.


----------



## MetalWarrior (18. April 2006)

baldur schrieb:
			
		

> Biogripp Race-- oh man, alle paar Kilometer mußte ich mir die wieder grade drehen.



Genau, kann ich bestätigen. Außerdem tun mir die Hände damit sau weh. Schlechtester Griff, den ich je hatte...


----------



## Aff?e (18. April 2006)

eine packung milchschnitte
5stÃ¼ck voll aufgegessen , danach 3tage dÃ¼nschiss

achja und nen point kettenspanner den fÃ¼r 15â¬usen oder so
die innenliegende feder is bei der ersten probefahrt sofort zerfetzt


----------



## fone (19. April 2006)

eigentlich jeden morgen - egal ob ich mich für wurschtsemmel oder schoko-croisannt entscheide, spätestens wenn die hälfte aufgegessen ist, hätte ich gern das andere.
schlimm ist das.


----------



## Prokovjev (19. April 2006)

fsa platinum pro fÃ¼r 60!!!! â¬. nach ner woche innen drin gebrochen als ich ne treppe mitgenommen hab. ich habs nachher in 2 teilen rausgeholt. sone pisse


----------



## Mongoele (22. April 2006)

lidl schutzblech letzte woche. fehlkauf daher, weil ich nie wirklich vorhatte die dinger zu montieren...  

noch nich mal an der stadtschlampe...


----------



## Dirki (22. April 2006)

Ergon MR2-Griffe. Egal wie ich die eingestellt hatte, die Finger wurden immer Taub. Die Griffposition auf den Hörnschen war auch nur ein Witz.
Jetzt sind es die Race Face Griffe "Engel und Teufel" mit Tune Hörnschen wie all die Jahre vorher.

Gruß Dirk
www.het-borkum.de
Bauplan für das Laufrad im Avatar


----------



## DER PROPHET (23. April 2006)

Speednedle in Weiss, war nach einer Woche an den Seiten abgerieben und verschmoddert.

Ansonsten Top. Halt nur in schwarz.


----------



## der_eine (23. April 2006)

ohne das ihr mich haut:
mein grösster fehlkauf war ein chaka speedfire.das war die reinste fehlkonstruktion.der lenkwinkel war so steil,das man keine normale gabel fahren konnte weil die verstellknöppe ans unterrohr geprallt sind.
danach kam ein poison currare.dämpferverstellung unmöglich weil der gegenhalter für die züge unten am oberrohr angebracht war.
shit happens


----------



## DaBoom (23. April 2006)

Nen Hyrapack(<-Camelback)
Beim ersten Gebrauch ist nen Reissverschluss abgerissen, war keine Problem, Händler hat es sofort getauscht.

Allerdings war des Ding zu klein für Tools, wie Luftpumpe, die Blase war bescheiden, Trinkverschluss blöd, Blase blöd zu reinigen und nun bekomm ich keine neue Trinkblase.

Hab mir als Ersatz den Race X von Deuter + 2l Blase gegönnt. Da ich noch nen großen Deuter habe, welcher auch über ne H²O-Öffnung verfügt, kann ich diese auch in den reinstecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ambientkatz (23. April 2006)

Ein Shimano LX-Innenlager.
Seit einiger Zeit wird das mit einer Kunststoff-Kontermutter geliefert. Heute, nach 1/2 Jahr Benutzung, hatte ich Knackgeräusche beim Treten. War doch glatt der Konterring radial durchgebrochen.


----------



## DirtMTB (23. April 2006)

Ne Rock Shox Judy SL, zwei Monate im Gebrauch gehabt....Ansprechverhalten gleich null
Ne Recon gekauft für kleines Geld...Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht


----------



## Seppl2 (24. April 2006)

KMX-Kart Liegerad. War von mir nicht auf Touren zu bringen.


----------



## roesli (24. April 2006)

Seppl2 schrieb:
			
		

> KMX-Kart Liegerad. War von mir nicht auf Touren zu bringen.



Was war daran so mies? - Hab auch mit dem Ding geflirtet.....


----------



## Fzogel (27. April 2006)

Hi Leutz!
ICH habe ein Ghost enduro 7500 Bj Jan 05(eines der ersten)Hatte aber verdammt viel Probleme mit dem Bike.Ich hatte am anfang einen Manitou 4 Way air drin.......SOFORT RAUS das Teil!!!Ein Manitou 4 way COIL rein.Schon schaut das ganze aus wie ein Enduro(und fährt sich auch so)!!!Das ansprechen des Air dämpfers langweilte mich.Und wenn er dann anspricht....Ratz Fatz nützt er gleich den VOLLEN Federweg aus.Der Coil ist um Welten besser. Nun scherte sich die kleine Schraube links an der Wippe des öfteren ab(Hinterbau wurde träge)Nach bestimmt 8 maligen hin und her Telefonieren mit GHOST in Waldsassen,wollten sie sich das elend mal selber anschauen.Ich schickte das Bike ein,und 1 Woche später kam ein Fast neues Bike zurück.Die Wippe hatte auf einmal eine durchgehende Achse  und die kleine Schraube scherte sich nicht mehr ab!Das war im Februar 2005!!!! Nun hatte ich nur noch das Problem beim ausnützen des Vollen Federwegs schlug mein Reifen an die Bowdenzug halterung des Umwerfers an Ich ruf wieder bei Ghost an(mittlerweile sind wir schon perdu) und sie baten mich,das Bike nochmals einzuschicken...... Nach 1er Woche hatte ich mein Bike wieder.Diesmal hatten sie einen neuen Hinterbau mit einer anderen Wippe eingebaut.Der Hinterbau hatte eine merklich längere Kettenstrebe,welche das anschlagen des Reifen am Sattelrohr verhindern soll.Naja,dachte ich.Versucht du es halt mal.Nun war es schon April 05.Leider kam ich dann nicht mehr dazu,das Bike auszutesten.Erst im September 05 fuhr ich in nen Bikepark und siehe da......Der Reifen berührt immernoch die Sattelstütze.Scheiss Geräusch!!!!! Jetzt habe ich(März 2005) mir einen 4 Way Coil mit 200 mm einbaulänge gekauft und 57 mm Hub.Das Original hat nen 190er und 50 mm Hub drin.Und Jerst JETZT ist das Problem mit dem Anschlagen weg.Zwischendrin telefonierte ich immer mal mit Ghost Bikes,und sie haben mir zugesichert,das Ich masgeblich an der beseitigung der Probleme des Hinterbaus beteiligt war.Soll ich nun Stolz sein,oder nicht?Da zahlt man ein schweine geld,und muss noch selber dran rum schrauben.Aber ansonsten ist das Bike sehr sehr sehr GEIL  
Grüsse aus Nürnberg.....Fritz


----------



## Mongoele (27. April 2006)

Fzogel schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leutz!
> ICH habe ein Ghost enduro 7500 Bj Jan 05(eines der ersten)Hatte aber verdammt viel Probleme mit dem Bike.Ich hatte am anfang einen Manitou 4 Way air drin.......SOFORT RAUS das Teil!!!Ein Manitou 4 way COIL rein.Schon schaut das ganze aus wie ein Enduro(und fährt sich auch so)!!!Das ansprechen des Air dämpfers langweilte mich.Und wenn er dann anspricht....Ratz Fatz nützt er gleich den VOLLEN Federweg aus.Der Coil ist um Welten besser. Nun scherte sich die kleine Schraube links an der Wippe des öfteren ab(Hinterbau wurde träge)Nach bestimmt 8 maligen hin und her Telefonieren mit GHOST in Waldsassen,wollten sie sich das elend mal selber anschauen.Ich schickte das Bike ein,und 1 Woche später kam ein Fast neues Bike zurück.Die Wippe hatte auf einmal eine durchgehende Achse  und die kleine Schraube scherte sich nicht mehr ab!Das war im Februar 2005!!!! Nun hatte ich nur noch das Problem beim ausnützen des Vollen Federwegs schlug mein Reifen an die Bowdenzug halterung des Umwerfers an Ich ruf wieder bei Ghost an(mittlerweile sind wir schon perdu) und sie baten mich,das Bike nochmals einzuschicken...... Nach 1er Woche hatte ich mein Bike wieder.Diesmal hatten sie einen neuen Hinterbau mit einer anderen Wippe eingebaut.Der Hinterbau hatte eine merklich längere Kettenstrebe,welche das anschlagen des Reifen am Sattelrohr verhindern soll.Naja,dachte ich.Versucht du es halt mal.Nun war es schon April 05.Leider kam ich dann nicht mehr dazu,das Bike auszutesten.Erst im September 05 fuhr ich in nen Bikepark und siehe da......Der Reifen berührt immernoch die Sattelstütze.Scheiss Geräusch!!!!! Jetzt habe ich(März 2005) mir einen 4 Way Coil mit 200 mm einbaulänge gekauft und 57 mm Hub.Das Original hat nen 190er und 50 mm Hub drin.Und Jerst JETZT ist das Problem mit dem Anschlagen weg.Zwischendrin telefonierte ich immer mal mit Ghost Bikes,und sie haben mir zugesichert,das Ich masgeblich an der beseitigung der Probleme des Hinterbaus beteiligt war.Soll ich nun Stolz sein,oder nicht?Da zahlt man ein schweine geld,und muss noch selber dran rum schrauben.Aber ansonsten ist das Bike sehr sehr sehr GEIL
> Grüsse aus Nürnberg.....Fritz



es ist vielleicht ein schwacher trost für dich, aber immerhin scheint sich ghost zu bemühen. sieht doch danach aus, dass sie an einer längeren kundenbindung interessiert sind. find ich gut. allerdings sollte der kunde nicht zum testfahrer gemacht werden. zumindest nicht unbezahlt...


----------



## trekkinger (27. April 2006)

Stimmt schon. Woanders hättest Du womöglich im Regen gestanden.


----------



## sidekicker (27. April 2006)

ich hab mir mal ventilkapseln für 99pfening gekauft...die waren dan nach 3jahren verschwunden


----------



## Fzogel (30. April 2006)

Mongoele schrieb:
			
		

> es ist vielleicht ein schwacher trost für dich, aber immerhin scheint sich ghost zu bemühen. sieht doch danach aus, dass sie an einer längeren kundenbindung interessiert sind. find ich gut. allerdings sollte der kunde nicht zum testfahrer gemacht werden. zumindest nicht unbezahlt...



Bin eigentlich schon sehr zufrieden mit GHOST  .Wenn ich drann denke was ein Freund von mir mit seinem Spec Stumpjumper für Probs hatte ?? 
Im sackte bei normaler CC Fahrt der Hinterbau weg(Kettenstrebe gerissen).Es hat 3 Monate gedauert,bis Specialized mitspielte,und eine neue Schwinge einbauen lies!Angeblich hätte er den Einsatz bereich des Bikes missverstanden.Aber er fährt echt nicht mal CC.Das ist noch übertrieben!
Trotz allem bleib ich wahrscheinlich bei GHOST.Der Service ist echt ein Traum.
Viel Spass noch......Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hannes<< (5. Mai 2006)

sram x7 schaltwerk is mir nach gut 2 wochen durchgebröselt  

ps brauch jemand nen x7 trigger ?


----------



## Jaypeare (5. Mai 2006)

Schwalbe Fast Fred (waren am Bike dran).  

Wiegt wenig, rutscht viel. Selbst auf leicht feuchtem Asphalt...


----------



## Modena (6. Mai 2006)

SR Suntour Kurbeln, ganz davon abgesehen das Sie sich schlecht fuhren, nein die Vierkantaufnahme war nach nur 2 Wochen eine Rundaufnahme. Es lag aber definitiv nicht am Innenlager.


----------



## Exekuhtot (6. Mai 2006)

Tomac 98 SPecial, das erste mal Schwingenbruch nach 150km. Drei Monate!!!!!! auf Ersatzschwinge gewartet. Dann nach 2500km erneuter Bruch an der selben Stelle 9 Wochen auf Austauschbike gewartet und die freundlichen Mitarbeiter in England haben in den Karton, welchen ich nach England schickte nur eine Ersatzschwinge gepackt ohne diese zu montieren. (Das bei einem 1400â¬ Rahmen)

Philipp


----------



## silberfische (6. Mai 2006)

Fzogel schrieb:
			
		

> Bin eigentlich schon sehr zufrieden mit GHOST  .Wenn ich drann denke was ein Freund von mir mit seinem Spec Stumpjumper für Probs hatte ??
> Im sackte bei normaler CC Fahrt der Hinterbau weg(Kettenstrebe gerissen).Es hat 3 Monate gedauert,bis Specialized mitspielte,und eine neue Schwinge einbauen lies!Angeblich hätte er den Einsatz bereich des Bikes missverstanden.Aber er fährt echt nicht mal CC.Das ist noch übertrieben!
> Trotz allem bleib ich wahrscheinlich bei GHOST.Der Service ist echt ein Traum.
> Viel Spass noch......Fritz



Da muss ich eindeutig sagen, dass mein größter Fehlkauf das Enduro 9000 (Bj. 2005) war! Das Fahrverhalten ist top, aber Ghost ist meiner Meinung nach einer der letzten Vereine! Weiteres findet ihr hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=185590

Ich hab mittlerweile die Schnauze voll und werde niemandem empfehlen ein Ghost zu kaufen

... immerhin steht mein Bike jetzt seit dem 13.1.2006 entweder bei meinem Händler oder Ghost rum (ok, zwischendrinn hatte ich es mal 2 Tage).... Das sind jetzt 16 Wochen.... man nenn ich das eine Top Service...


----------



## MTB-ler (8. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
dann mal meinen Fehlkauf.

Prophete Mountec 3500 Pro Duo Disc.

Vom ersten Tag an schliff die vordere Bremse.
Normalerweise laufen sich Disc-Brakes ein, diese aber nicht. 
Der Bremssattel kann zwar verstellt werden, ist aber starr gelagert.
Weil die Bremsscheibe einen Schlag hat, kratzt sie einmal pro Umdrehung an den Belägen vorbei.

Die hintere Bremse zeigt kaum Wirkung. Liegt wohl an werkseitig verölten Belägen. Ich habe beide Scheiben vor der ersten Fahrt gereinigt.

Lässt man die Hände kurz vom Lenker, zieht das Rad sofort stark nach links.
Was da krumm oder wackelig ist....keine Ahnung, die Räder sitzen gerade und fest im Rahmen.

Bereits bei kleineren Schlaglöchern schlägt die gedämpfte Gabel mit einem lauten Knall durch.

Obwohl Disc-Brakes montiert sind, steht auf den Bremshebeln: "Attention for V-Brakes Only!" 

Die Lagerung der Vorderrades knirscht. Dreht man es per Hand, bleibt es nach ein paar Umdrehungen stehen.

Obwohl die Schaltzüge festgezogen sind, kommt es in den mittleren Gängen auf der hinteren Kassette schon mal spontan zum Gangwechsel.

Ich bin Einsteiger und wollte mir ein preiswertes MTB für Waldwege zulegen.
Das war dann wohl nichts.

LG MTB-ler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pevloc (8. Mai 2006)

Naja, mach dir nix draus, denn Fehler haben viele gemacht. Spar ein bissel, und dann holst dir was vernünftiges. Hat ja auch den Vorteil, das du schon weisst, in welche Richtung deine zukünftige "Karriere" geht.


----------



## Jons (8. Mai 2006)

mein größter fehlkauf war und ist mein bulls 5.50 comp. ich wollte nen günstiges bike und ich war ein anfänger in sachen fahrräder (ich gebs zu). ja und dann als ich es hatte und leider immer noch habe weil mir das nötige kleingeld fehlt, ist alles irgendwie kaputt. suntour geht ja sowieso ab werk schon nicht und naja die anderen teile alles ein bisschen billig außer vlt das xt schaltwerk...
doch was ich schon alles für trails mit meinem bulls gefahren bin das ist echt verboten das arme ding!
aba alles noch so ganz bzw. kaputt  wie vorher... 
ich will ein canyon es7...wer schenkt mir geld??


----------



## spjót (8. Mai 2006)

Größter Fehlkauf in meiner kurzen Karriere ist der Specialized 'Alias'-Sattel. Schmerzt einfach nur wie Drecksau und ich kann kaum noch sitzen. Immerhin hab ich nen Händler, wo ich ihn zu 80% des Kaufpreises wieder zurückgeben kann.


----------



## MTB-ler (8. Mai 2006)

@Pevloc: Stimmt schon, da habe ich wohl am falschen Fleck gespart.
Ich hätte mich vorher viel besser informieren müssen, was man hinlegen muss und das man dann evtl. immer noch nichts Gutes hat. Das ist zumindest jetzt meine Erkenntnis.
Selbst wenn man seinen Fehlkauf umrüstet, ist man noch nicht auf der sicheren Seite.
Greife ich das nächste Mal tiefer in die Tasche (um die 1000 Euros) kann mir im Prinzip das Gleiche passieren.
Je nachdem, welche Mängel das Gefährt dann hat, lege ich nochmal ein paar Hunderter für mutmasslich bessere Austauschteile hin. 
Da werden Bremsanlagen, Gabeln, Schaltungen, Rahmen und...und...und... für viele Euros angeboten, die dann quasi im Schrott landen, weil sie mangelhaft oder völlig unbrauchbar sind.
Nein, das kann es nicht sein. Da vergeht mir dann schon der Spass am Radeln, wenn ich in erster Linie zum Bastler werde.
Habe mir heute noch die Reifen abgezogen und den Lenker abgebaut, falls nochmal ein Bike kommt und ich Ersatzteile brauche. Der Rest kommt in den Sperrmüll.

@Jons: Das ist sehr ärgerlich, immerhin kostet das Bike schon ein recht nettes Sümmchen. 
Es ist schon ein starkes Stück, wenn man sich überlegt, was man für so viel Geld geboten kriegt.
Wenigstens kannst Du es noch fahren.

@spjot: Ich frage mich oft, was die Sattelhersteller unter Ergonomie verstehen. Glück, wenn Du ihn noch gegen einen kleinen Schwund zurückgeben kannst.

LG MTB-ler


----------



## pongi (8. Mai 2006)

wobei man dazu sagen muss das sättel schwer zu empfehlen sind. was dem einen passt, schmerzt dem nächsten nach nicht mal 100 metern. das ist ähnlich wie schuhe. sattel muss einfach passen und das ist leider sehr individuell


----------



## Coffee (9. Mai 2006)

2 satz schwalbe nobby nic tubeless. den ersten satz hatte ich gerade mal 100 km gefahren danach kam er runter. liegen jetzt rum und warten auf abnehmer ;-)

coffee


----------



## KaschmirKönig (9. Mai 2006)

coffee und ihre nobby nics


----------



## Klaus Goerg (9. Mai 2006)

Bei den Reifen schließe ich mich an, hab meine Nobby´s bei E-Bay verkauft. Und noch ein Salsa-Sattelspanner. Das Ding ist so dick das man ständig mit dem Oberschenkel dran hängen bleibt.

Man lernt halt nie aus.


Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Diaz (9. Mai 2006)

ich sag nur manitou sherman plus mit SPV.Hab mich 2 Jahre damit abgeärgert.
3 mal eingeschickt.ging nie oder irgendwas wurde immer locker.hab jetzt ne rc2x in meinem whiplash und was soll ich sagen ich kann plötzlich wieder anständig durch kurven heizen.....


----------



## nicebunnyhoppa (16. Mai 2006)

-> fuji panic comp sag ich da nur- viel zu uninformiert und spontan war ich da, naja, ******* wars, aba wird ja jetz mehr und mehr entsorgt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheDeep (17. Mai 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Ist mir zwar peinlich, je solche Dinger gekauft zu haben...
> 
> Die 3-Speichen-Räder von Spengle waren wirklich der letzte Mist.
> 
> ...



Sag mal woher kommst du? Kann das sein das ich die gekauft habe ;-), hab mich damals von nem kollegen 'beraten' lassen. (der war auf optik etc. ziemlich bedacht)... da fällt mir ein. will jmd 3-speichenräder von spengle haben? :-D


----------



## Nightfly.666 (20. Mai 2006)

praktisch alle Tachos die ich bisher hatte warn Fehlkäufe (Sigma Sport unterschiedliche Preisklassen und ein Aldi-Tacho). Hielten max 1,5 Jahre. Beim Alditacho für 4 EUR st das noch OK.


----------



## Backfisch (20. Mai 2006)

Eine Shimano Alivio Bremse.

War ein Spontankauf weil meine Vorderradbremse kaputt war und ich an diesem WE endlich wieder biken wollte. Der Händler hatte nix besseres da.
Zuhause dann an der alten Bremse rumgeschraubt, einmal schrauben gelöst und wieder festgezogen - und sie ging wieder. Hatte ich zwar vorher schon mal ohne Erfolg gemacht, aber... naja.

Und die Krönung ist: Absolutes Sch...-Wetter, hätte mir den übereilten Kauf der Alivio-Bremse also gleich doppelt sparen können.


----------



## Island (20. Mai 2006)

meine HAC 4 Plus 
war auch ein spontankauf, ist manchmal dumm wenn man etwas geld locker hat *g*
hab letztes Jahr 190 Euro bezahlt und bin damit 10 mal gefahren

aber ansonsten ein klasse gerät


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. Mai 2006)

BackfireHH schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Shimano Alivio Bremse.
> 
> War ein Spontankauf weil meine Vorderradbremse kaputt war und ich an diesem WE endlich wieder biken wollte. Der Händler hatte nix besseres da.
> Zuhause dann an der alten Bremse rumgeschraubt, einmal schrauben gelöst und wieder festgezogen - und sie ging wieder. Hatte ich zwar vorher schon mal ohne Erfolg gemacht, aber... naja.
> ...



Mach Dir nichts draus! Erstens hast Du nicht sooo viel Geld dafür gelassen, zweitens bremst die sehr gut, wenn man ihr anständige Bremsklötze spendiert. Für ein Stadtrad oder so kannste die immer mal noch verwenden.

Gruß,   Geisterfahrer (der auch zwei von den Dingern im Betrieb hab, mit Koolstop Thinline)


----------



## KaschmirKönig (22. Mai 2006)

alivio kurbel bei ebay für 3 euro, die sah aus als wären die kettenblätter verschraubt, leider attrappe, hätte mich vorher genau schlau machen sollen...


----------



## Boandl (22. Mai 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> alivio kurbel bei ebay für 3 euro, die sah aus als wären die kettenblätter verschraubt, leider attrappe, hätte mich vorher genau schlau machen sollen...



Bei einer Alivio die Kettenblätter zu tauschen wäre ziemlich unrentabel.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (22. Mai 2006)

geiz ist geil und ich brauche eine billige einblattkurbel für meine gazelle damit ich sie fahren kann. eine tolle und günstige retrokurbel die nicht zu schade ist für den Einblattbetrieb fällt ja nicht vom himmel. naja, jetzt hock ich hier mit der alivio, mal schauen was ich damit mach.


----------



## Znarf (22. Mai 2006)

Dremel die Alivio!
Die Kettenblätter sind doch aus Stahl, die halten immerhin ne Weile.

Mein größter Fehlkauf warn SRAM Attack Trigger.
Erstens schalten sie total schwammig, zweitens sind die Daumenhebel so lang, dass man sie sich immer in die Oberschenkel und Knie rammt. Die Sramleute haben sie auch extra spitz designt, damits maximalen Schmerz gibt

grüße Znarf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (22. Mai 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> 2 satz schwalbe nobby nic tubeless. den ersten satz hatte ich gerade mal 100 km gefahren danach kam er runter. liegen jetzt rum und warten auf abnehmer ;-)
> 
> coffee




...was war denn mit denen???

Bei mir habens die Conti Flow an der Stadtschlampe verschissen... null Grip in leicht losem trockenen Gelände... was bei Nässe los ist spar ich mir genauso wie den Kommentar zur "Pannensicherheit".


----------



## Monsterwade (24. Mai 2006)

Jeden Monat der gleiche Fehlkauf: Das Mountain Bike Magazin

Hat einfach dieses Bravo-Suchtpotential, nur leider keinen Dr. Sommer.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (24. Mai 2006)

das ambiente bekommst du im forum vom mountain-bike magazin


----------



## tysi (30. Mai 2006)

Die gröste Sch.... ist:

Schwalbe Racing Ralph (bei Kauf drauf) -> Grip ist der Witz überhaupt
CatEye HL-EL 400 -> Sieht schick aus , aber wo bitte ist das Licht?


Sehr zufrieden bin ich mit:

Canyon Yellowstone 2005 -> Spitzenbike
Abus Bike Rucksack -> unverwüstlich
Schwalbe Nobby Nic -> Grip ohne Ende
Iridium BarEnds -> ok
TOPEAK Alien II ->funktionell und stabil


----------



## Deleted 63781 (31. Mai 2006)

Bike: *Prince MTB* für 559,- DM
Das war halt das "Lehrgeld" das man zahlt, wenn man keine Ahnung hat ...

Zubehör: *Cateye CC-AT 100* Radcomputer/Höhenmesser für 149,- DM
Der Höhenmesser hat eigentlich nie richtig funktioniert ...


----------



## Hoschiii (31. Mai 2006)

Trek vrx 300 .....  rahmen ist bis jetz 2 mal gebrochen (an der schwinge) ... jedes mal 3 monate auf eine neue warten.... jetzt ist die garantie abgelaufen und ich hab gestern nen kleinen riss entdeckt .... mal schaun... außerdem ist das innenlager auf der kettenblattseite rausgerissen (riss unten im rohr ca 3 cm) ... (auch keine garantie mehr aber selbst repariert)

zufrieden bin ich mit: hayes fh und psylo sl mit steckachse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (31. Mai 2006)

Ciclo HAC4 

Das Ding könnt ich ständig an die Wand knallen. 

Datenübertragung kostet jedesmal nen Tag Nerven bis sie läuft und sobald sich was am System ändert, kann man wieder von vorn anfangen.
Brustgurt sendet nur wenn er Lust hat Daten und im Moment zeichnet das Teil einfach keine aktuellen Touren mehr auf. Trotz das sie nach der Tour nach im Display abrufbar sind.


----------



## MTB-Ulli (3. Juli 2006)

Trailseeker schrieb:
			
		

> Jeden Monat der gleiche Fehlkauf: Das Mountain Bike Magazin
> 
> Hat einfach dieses Bravo-Suchtpotential, nur leider keinen Dr. Sommer.



Gilt auch für die Bike, und noch besser als das Magazin selber ist das Minitool zum Miniabo, damit montiert mein 4-jähriger Sohn seit kurzem an seinem Fuhrpark herum. Na ja, der findet das Teil wenigstens ganz brauchbar.

Gruß

Ulli


----------



## Schwarzwild (3. Juli 2006)

Am Ã¤rgerlichsten bei meinen sÃ¤mtlichen FehlkÃ¤ufen war, dass sie fast alle auf mangelhafter Beratung durch HÃ¤ndler vor Ort basierten. Man brauchte am Samstag schnell ein paar Parts, HÃ¤ndler hatte nichts besseres da, meinte aber: Passt schonâ¦
Nee, passte natÃ¼rlich doch nicht, aber anstatt am Montag gleich umzutauschen, verschusselt, Quittung verloren.
Jetzt hat man Alivio- und Ã¤hnlichen Schrott (Umwerfer, wo der Schellendurchmesser nicht stimmt, KettenblÃ¤tter, die nicht passen, Nexus-Bremsschaltgriffe mit Drucktasten, etc.)
Lohnt sich noch nicht mal, bei eBay 'reinzustellenâ¦

P.S.: Bikemagazine sollte man wirklich nicht mehr lesenâ¦


----------



## Folki (3. Juli 2006)

Trailseeker schrieb:
			
		

> Jeden Monat der gleiche Fehlkauf: Das Mountain Bike Magazin
> 
> Hat einfach dieses Bravo-Suchtpotential, nur leider keinen Dr. Sommer.



Dito!  

Am besten gefallen mir immer die Testberichte: 80% sehr gut, 19,5 % gut der Rest befriedigend! 

Aber immerhin gibt es ja jetzt die "Lady`s Seite" - mit Kaufberatungen zur Farbwahl bei Beinlingen


----------



## hardcoreidiot (4. Juli 2006)

mein größter fehlkauf war mein bike!!!


So n tolles corratec xtrail! 

totaler ! hab das rad jetzt seit gut zwei jahren.und übrigens es sind die oben erwähnten sram attack trigger dran und ich kann damit wunderbar fahren.

wo fangen wir an?ach ja

halbes jahr nach kauf : größtes kettenblatt verzogen und wenn ich verzogen sage dann meine ich verzogen! da war so n großes ei drin das ich net mehr damit fahren konnte ! und das ganze ohne das ich irgendwo aufgesetzt hatte!

dann 7 monate nach kauf vorbau schrauben(die so viel ich weiß aus edelstahl sein sollten fangen an zu rosten)federgabel (manitou six)fängt an zu rosten ,kassette fängt an zu rosten , kette fängt an zu rosten , meine tolle shimano kurbel fängt an zu rosten.

sattelfederung funktioniert mal schon mal net dann mal wieder 

die bremsen haken . dann funktioniert die bremsen rückholfeder mal nicht. ich meine is ja nicht so schlimm wenn die bremsen öfters mal nicht funktionieren!

und noch das schlusswort   zur manitou six gabel:  die soll ich meine bis 85 kilo sein? ich wiege 60 kilos und wenn ich springe (damit sind richtige sprünge gemeint net bunnyhop oder so) dann schlägt die fast immer durch!



fazit     ich stecke im nachhinein so viel geld in das bike das ich mir direkt ein anderes hätte holen können!

was soll man noch sagen? zehn bierchen und die welt sieht ganz anders aus


----------



## hannes<< (4. Juli 2006)

An hardcoreidiot,

sorry aber a) eine Manitou six ist auf keinen fall für Sprünge oder sonst was gemacht  
b) wenn man so blöd ist und sein Rad draußen stehen lässt ist jeder selber Schuld, da rostet sogar das beste Teil 
c) enthalte ich mir mal


----------



## Ben1000 (4. Juli 2006)

hardcoreidiot schrieb:
			
		

> mein größter fehlkauf war mein bike!!!
> 
> 
> So n tolles corratec xtrail!
> ...




Hört sich ehrlich gesagt für mich auch nach mangelnder Pflege an!


----------



## hardcoreidiot (5. Juli 2006)

ich hab das rad fast immer mit m wasserschlauch abgespritzt    wegen salz un so    und das steht immer  im trockenen im gartenhaus!    


na egal warscheinlich war ichs wieder wegen irgend nem scheiss schuld  !

kein grund sich zu streiten!


----------



## tfh (9. Juli 2006)

Hallo, bin seit '92 mit dem MTB-Virus infiziert. Daher habe ich mittlerweile eine schöne Sammlung (3 Kisten) an Schrott...

Meine Top-Flops

1) SACHS Power DISK demo - Das Rad...  ('94), sollte das GT ersetzten, mein Händler meinte; "das krigste nicht kaputt!". 
Nach einem halben Jahr: Manitou 4 verzogen, am Rahmen: Sattelaufnahme gerissen, Sitzstrebe krummgebremst, Steuersatz (Primax) nicht fixierbar. Zur Gabel und Sitzstrebe: Bremse war wohl etwas zu stark(?) für die Konstrukteure...

2) GT RTS Team - gekauft '94 für ca 8000.-DM verkauft für 500.- DM nach ca 200 KM an einen Schüler, der war wenigsten glücklich...
Schwächen: Die Dämpferaufnahme hat den Dämpfer mehrmals! (2x, dann hatte ich keine Lust mehr zu warten auf Ersatz) zerquetscht, einmal beim Rennen, einmal beim Training. Die RS Judy DH hatte laut technischem Beiblatt einen Öldämpfer, dieser muss schon bei der ersten Fahrt den Löffel abgegeben haben, gemerkt habe ich jedenfalls nichts davon. Später habe ich dann erfahren, das die Dämpferkartusche bei Belastung leicht! platzen kann laut RS, als Ersatzteil sowas um die 300 DM damals (am Besten im 10er Pack auf Vorrat?!?)...
Beim Händler beschwert und rund gemacht, bekam dann -> 1...

3)Kangooru Federsattelstütze ('98), habe das mit den Fullys gelassen (es kommt noch eins). Für 150.- DM den damaligen Bike Preis/Leistungssieger. 
Schwächen: Nässe - In der Woche in der ich das Teil gekauft habe, eitel Sonnenschein, eine Woche später Regen. Teil; Totalversagen (Nicht gedichtet und komplett Teflon, was Staub damit macht?).

4) Cannondale SV2000 ('93). Eigentlich ein Super Bike, bis:
Schwächen: da komplett Luft-gefedert, war die Luft spätestens nach 3 Tagen aus den Dämpfern. Also vor(1) jeder ernsthafteren Fahrt das komplette Fahrwerk einstellen. Wer Fully fährt, weis, wie nervend das ist...

5) Union Night Hawk (Lampe), bike Testsieger, sagt eigentlich alles...

6) Insider, Luftpumpe, die in die Sattelstütze eingeschraubt wird. Perfekt! Wird nicht geklaut! (will auch keiner...) Dank Micro-Volumen Stundenlanges Aufpumpen garantiert!!!

7) Barrellia Carbonio (Rennrad '95), Formschön, Carbon...
Schwächen: Im Wiegetritt Tretlager aus dem Rahmen gebrochen... erstes und letztes Carbon-Rad.

8) Alle sonstigen Cannondales, die ich habe; kein Händler war vor '98 in der Lage, die HeadShock zu warten. Mittlerweile kann ich es selber (Lagertausch, Dichtungen usw), und das ist auch gut so, zur Zeit sterben die Cannondale Händler aus wie die Eintagsfliegen am Abend. 
War da irgendetwas? Pardon, lese keine "Fachzeitschriften" mehr seit 2000 weil die Testberichte immer nur positiv sind und ich dabei bin, eine 3. Schrottkiste zu erstellen. dabei fällt mir ein:

9) Wendler V-Brake! Gute Idee, bremst selbst dann, wenn ich es nicht will (am Fully). Genau 1 CC-Rennen hatte ich sie dran. ich weis, hätte ich vorher testen sollen...

10) Lockin MTB (Sattel), wollte etwas bequemeres fürs Tandem, war wohl nichts. SLR drauf und Ruhe...

Es gibt auch ein paar Teile, die schleppe ich seit Jahren mit mir rum und benutze diese auch:
1) Selle Italia Flite Evolution, seit '96. Ja er sieht hart aus. Nein, ich bin noch nicht impotent (bei regelmäsiger Anwendung von Lockin?).
2) Syncros Titan Sattelstütze, seit '94. Gröster Fehler, diese durch eine gefederte Sattelstütze ersetzt zu haben (Mittlerweile korrigiert).
3) Spinergy Rev-X Laufräder, seit '97. Bin anscheinend zu blöd, diese zu killen, habe aber mal einen Satz verliehen und siehe da, er hat's geschafft!
Außer Konkurenz) Magura HS22 race, '92-'01. Beim Umzug neue Leitungen, wurde geklaut, wenn noch am Rad, wird sie wahrscheinlich immer noch ihren Dienst machen...

Zu Mänteln schreib ich nichts -> Verschleisteile!

Timo


----------



## Znarf (9. Juli 2006)

Wie soll eigentlich eine Shimano Kurbel rosten? Die sind doch aus ALU. Selbst Alivio. ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fundriver (9. Juli 2006)

meine bisher besten fehlkäufe:

1. Grimeca System 8 ( beide bremssättel hats einfach mal eben abgerissen )
 fahre jetzt avid juicy seven und bin begeistert.

2. eigentlich der größte fehlkauf ever. Remec DH Pro World CUP Rahmen.
    zwar schön leicht und super von der funktion und ja es war n carbon dh rahmen.

( meiner war zwar rot / schwarz und in der kleinsten ausführung aber gugt selbst )

http://www.bolha.com/images/image/_449bd4cd35724.jpg

jedenfalls hat der rahmen bei mir 3 wochen gehalten. ( steuerrohr abgerissen )

und die 2 jährige garantie, die ich auf des ding hatte war auch fürn a**** da der vertrieb. (fainello handelsagentur ) bis dato pleite war.....


----------



## Eklk (14. Juli 2006)

aha bolha.com
slovenac ?


----------



## Schafschützer (14. Juli 2006)

*KMC X9 *

Die Kette ist im neuen Zustand schon so lang wie eine HG93 nach 500 km.

Ich habe mir das Ding dann auch noch ein zweites mal gekauft, da ich dachte, ich hätte einen Serienausreißer erwischt. Ich IDIOT.


----------



## TheDeep (17. Juli 2006)

richtey WCS Lenker... das problem liegt nicht am lenker, sondern an meiner schusseligkeit.. hab den falschen link angeklickt und einen lenker mit normaler dicke bestellt aber einen vorbau mit oversize, wie ich ihn auch haben wollte... jetzt hab ich nen WCS lenker den ich nicht nutzen kann... hat jmd ein NEUES passendes tauschobjekt?! also WCS Oversize Lenker. Meiner ist noch originalverpackt!


----------



## Hellspawn (17. Juli 2006)

schon mal was von 14 Tagen Umtauschrecht gehört?


----------



## Toto82 (19. August 2006)

Luftpumpe von Aldi!

Ich bitte von jeglichen Kommentaren abzusehen


----------



## pritzel (19. August 2006)

Mein größter Fehlkauf: Specialized Hardrock Sport in *21"* (mit RST Gila T4 und Vierkant Kurbel). Es lag eigentlich nur daran, dass ich nen neues Rad gebraucht habe -> nicht lange überlegt und gekauft (hatte damals auch noch nicht soviel erfahrung, wie jetzt). Vierkant schon lange hin, von der Gabel wollen wir mal nicht sprechen...


----------



## Der Nachkomme (19. August 2006)

Mein momentanes Rad mit Laufrädern, die schon Risse haben (Nicht nachgeschaut bei der Abholung -,-)


----------



## free-for-ride (21. August 2006)

- Gabel: RS Judy DH

- Rahmen: Univega RAM 9 FR

- Reifen: Conti Explorer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dooyou (23. August 2006)

hardcoreidiot schrieb:
			
		

> mein größter fehlkauf war mein bike!!!
> 
> 
> So n tolles corratec xtrail!
> ...



Fehlkauf wegen Falschberatung?

Hört sich so an als ob du das Bike nie gepflegt hast. Meine alte Manitou Six hatte nie Probleme, wiege selbst 65kg. Wo soll da was rosten?

Kette rostet auch nur wenn man die nie reinigt oder ölt. Das mit den Vorbauschrauben war wohl Flugrost.

Vielleicht nächstes mal das viele Geld besser investieren

Edit: Die Gabel is nur für CC gemacht und schluckt auch höchstens kleine Sprünge. Ist bekanntermaßen weich.


----------



## Conner (24. August 2006)

Votec Tox
GS4
Alles sehr teuer und miserable Funktion bzw. Bruch.


----------



## Cuberius (24. August 2006)

Conner schrieb:
			
		

> Votec Tox
> GS4
> Alles sehr teuer und miserable Funktion bzw. Bruch.



Haben Votec-Rahmen nicht sogar Soll-Bruchstellen?


----------



## Eddy the Eagle (24. August 2006)

70 Rad von Toysears , hielt ganzen Monat , dann fielen die ersten Teile ab  
100 Rad vom Real , hielt doppelt so lange
150 von Metro , halbes Jahr , gut , wird ja immer besser
300 von Real , Rekord! 1 1/2 Jahre , aber dann war alles im Popo,  ALLE Lagerungen schnarten (die Kugeln .. ähm mitlerweile Scheiben waren durch), Gangschaltung machte "Random-Gang", hm , welcher Gang wird es diesmal wenn ich den auf 20 stelle und wie lange dauerts ?

Nun hab ich (hoffentlich) n Gutes von Bulls gekauft , das 5.00FS , bekomme ich in den nächsten Tagen


----------



## Mongoele (24. August 2006)

Eddy the Eagle schrieb:
			
		

> 70 Rad von Toysears , hielt ganzen Monat , dann fielen die ersten Teile ab
> 100 Rad vom Real , hielt doppelt so lange
> 150 von Metro , halbes Jahr , gut , wird ja immer besser
> 300 von Real , Rekord! 1 1/2 Jahre , aber dann war alles im Popo,  ALLE



der Lernprozess hat zwar ein bisschen länger als normal gedauert, aber immerhin hast es dann doch noch kapiert...  

nichts für ungut

cheers
mongoele


----------



## siq (24. August 2006)

Hi 

mein allergrösster Fehlkauf war die teure Magura Louise FR 04 mit all dem teuren Zubehör (Scheiben Adapter etc.) samt ewigem Gefriemel daran. Gefolgt von dem ebenfalls zu teuren absolut mistigen (mir aus unerklärlichen Gründen hochgelobten) Mavic Compsite Schnellspannerset. Auch übel waren die Reifen von Specialized die Enduro Pro's 2.2.

Gruss
Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conner (24. August 2006)

siq schrieb:
			
		

> Auch übel waren die Reifen von Specialized die Enduro Pro's 2.2.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen: 2 Monate gefahren, dann weg geworfen.
Beschissener Kurvenhalt, Durchschläge ohne ende und schnelle Abnutzung.

Die heutigen Reifen von Specialized sind aber besser. Scheinen gelernt zu haben.


----------



## exhaLe (24. August 2006)

Eddy the Eagle schrieb:
			
		

> 70â¬ Rad von Toysears , hielt ganzen Monat , dann fielen die ersten Teile ab
> 100â¬ Rad vom Real , hielt doppelt so lange
> 150â¬ von Metro , halbes Jahr , gut , wird ja immer besser
> 300â¬ von Real , Rekord! 1 1/2 Jahre , aber dann war alles im Popo,  ALLE Lagerungen schnarten (die Kugeln .. Ã¤hm mitlerweile Scheiben waren durch), Gangschaltung machte "Random-Gang", hm , welcher Gang wird es diesmal wenn ich den auf 20 stelle und wie lange dauerts ?
> ...




bulls = gut ? naja ich mein ne steigerung isses aber optimal auch nich wirklich...


----------



## Eddy the Eagle (24. August 2006)

Ich denke mal ein Markenrad für 500 ( vor einem jahr 800 ) ist wohl besser als ein Noname von Real ?


----------



## rfgs (24. August 2006)

die erste generation magura louise,habe 2 paar ersatz bekommen(wenigstens das)
nicolai bass dh 2002;dnm dämpfer war nach 2wochen totalschaden,4wochen dauer bis neuer kam.hinterbau war heftig ausser mitte.
whiplash erste generation:sitzstrebenversteifung schlug ans sitzrohr;lager nach kürzester zeit im eimer,da sich hinterbau beim einfedern verspannte.
fsa stahlkurbeln>tonnetreten
syntace vro einheit,einmal und nie wieder,brauch ich net
MZ steckachsnabe=schrott
truvativ gigapipe dh=schrott;1,5jahre>3 lager
usw,usw
zum positiven:
GT zaskar von 96/97,den gibts immer noch
HT bulldog is auch gut gewesen
Fusion whiplash die 2te hält bis jetzt 
in zukunft kauf ich nur noch shimano,sram is net schlecht,naja ich weiss no net
grüsse


----------



## dooyou (24. August 2006)

Eddy the Eagle schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal ein Markenrad für 500 ( vor einem jahr 800 ) ist wohl besser als ein Noname von Real ?



Kommt drauf an, heutzutage nennt sich vieles "Marke".


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. August 2006)

Okay, das hält dann 2 1/2 Jahre.


----------



## scott yz0 (24. August 2006)

Tabletops, 8â¬-Stahllenker, 05er Duro D, Cycle Wolf "BMX"  Aldi-Luftpumpe


----------



## Wiseman (25. August 2006)

Irgendwann um die Jahrtausendwende eine Kurbel von Juchem, die Vierkant-Aufnahme hat keine 3000km gehalten und war dann ausgeschlagen, bzw. man konnte die Kurbel so dicht an den Rahmen ziehen, dass die Kettenblätter geschliffen haben  

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## eskind (10. September 2006)

.fail


----------



## Airik (10. September 2006)

2005 Kenda Kinetics......  und einmal Conti Verticals... beides Gut für die Tonne, aber das wusste ich damals nicht.... 

hmm..... was sonst noch.....  Hayes Sole..... Für Leute die es lieben Nach jeder Tour ihre Beläge nachzustellen und sowieso die ganze Zeit zu basteln ist es eine tolle Bremse, für Leute die fahren wollen ist sie Müll....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## springflasche (15. September 2006)

Bulls DH-1! Größtes S****ßteil überhaupt!Federgabel ständig geölt!Verrostet!3 mal komplett neue schaltung,etc..............


----------



## andi1969 (23. September 2006)

Magura Julie  nach zwei Jahren am Arsch....
Tune Wasserträger  taugt nur was am *RR*und
Cannondale F600 HT(aua mein Rücken),tolles Bike aber Race Geometrie....


----------



## crazyeddie (23. September 2006)

mal ein überblick über die letzten drei jahre:

steinbach bremshebel: passen erst nach kräftiger spanender nachbearbeitung an den lenker und bremsen recht mau.

inferno-alukassette: beim ersten meter ging der erste zahn flöten. nach 250 km auch die großen ritzel schon so verschlissen, dass die kette durchrutscht.

btp aramid flaschenhalter: hält die flasche nur dann fest, wenn sie rausnehmen will. sonst wirft er sie ganz gern mal ab.

m2racer carbon steuersatz: beide schalen als untere schale genutzt, beide innerhalb kürzester zeit 1x gebrochen, 1x vollständig abgeschert.

schmolke tlo stütze: erst die falsche halbschale mitgeliefert, deswegen passt die klemmung nicht richtig. zweimal sattel verloren (im rennen). dann passende halbschale nachgeliefert, im ersten rennen sattel verloren, dabei joch beschädigt. neues joch drehen lassen mit tieferen löchern für bessere abstützung der schrauben. dann hielt es. kürzlich unangenehmer aufschlag mit dem brustkorb auf den sattel, carbonhalbschale gebrochen, rennen beendet.

ax-lightness phoenix: deutliche risse am vorderen übergang des gestells in die satteldecke nach 86 betriebsstunden bei 60g für 60kg körpergewicht. 

tune plastik-außenhüllen: leicht. sonst nix. und zwar garnix.

stans tubelesskit: rollwiderstandsvorteil, wenn man fest genug dran glaubt. in einem jahr mehr pannen und stress als in zwei jahren mit ein und demselben paar supersonic-schläuche.


----------



## Jierdan (25. September 2006)

adidas clicky-schuhe. total ungeschmeidig und passend farblich (blau) nicht zum rest (schwarz/silber).


----------



## leandro (25. September 2006)

manitou stance flow drechs ansprechverhalten!!!!


----------



## ultraschwer (26. September 2006)

@crazyeddi

immer wieder nett zu lesen wie manche Leute für ein paar Gramm weniger
sogenannte Edelteile zu Mondpreisen kaufen und natürlich damit auf die Schnauze fallen.

Bin dabei nicht schadenfroh, sondern freue mich über die dauerhaft funktionierenden Standardkomponenten, und darüber, dass
auch für relativ wenig Geld richtiger Fahrspaß zu haben ist.

ultraschwer


----------



## jkarwath (29. September 2006)

Neulich Syntace Lenkerband - erst nicht kleben und dann kurz vor Ende auch noch abreissen...

AAhhrrgg was hab ich geflucht die Tage!


----------



## spitfirefranky (1. Oktober 2006)

cool-2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> mein erstes Bike ein Giant Boulder. Allein das Nachrüsten auf einen brauchbaren Zustand koststen zusätzlich 300 DM.
> Giant = globaler Sonderposten an unbrauchbaren Teilen.
> 
> Cool-2



heee, ich habe auch das giant boulder..das ist doch ganz okay  
wo lag den das problem bei dir´? 
habs erst 3monate...


----------



## NC1- (28. Dezember 2006)

Rock Shox SID Dämpfer:

Die Negativluftkammer ist so klein, dass jedesmal, wenn man die Luftpumpe abzieht, dort absolute Leere entsteht. Auch mit einem Adapter für das Ventil hatte ich kein Glück. Hab den Dämpfer verkloppt und mir einen DT Swiss geholt.

Ab jetzt nur noch Dämpfer mit EINER Luftkammer !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBBTM (28. Dezember 2006)

Mein grösster fehlkauf war dieses jahr, und ich nenn es kurbeljahr.
Durch falsch anbringen der pedalen is kurbelgewinde zerschossen und hab danach n fehlkauf gemagt mit so ne 4-kantschrottkurbel von sunflower (weil im moment keine kohle hatte was billiges eben). Diese kurbel nerve mich nur (kancksgeräusche ständig, ständig wartungsarbeiten) und nach 1 monat viel sie einfach während des radelns immer wieder und öfter vom 4-kant ab. 
Dann kaufte mit endlich octalink. Deore FC-M530 baujahr 2006 170mm (also etwas teuere als standartvers). Ich wurde zutiefst entäuscht... Abgesehn davon das der lack nach 2,3 tagen sich gleich löste und sofort nach regenwetter herumknackste und demontieren musste für wartungarbeit, hatte das ding n meschanischen defekt; Konnte ned mehr kurbelabzieher auf linke seite einschrauben und gewinde völlig im arsch. KA warum, aber beim anbau hatte pedantisch genau und sehr vorsichtig (ned zu fest) aufgepasst. Garantie war wech  

Bis mir schliesslich ein 4te kurbelgranitur innerhalb dieses sommers kaufen musste. Und mit dem bin zufrieden. Meine erwartungen wurden zuvällig sogar übertroffen


----------



## The Passenger (28. Dezember 2006)

Manitou Metal RP Plus 222 mm:

Erster Kritikpunkt: Keine Zugstufeneinstellung. Mein Dämpfer war übelst langsam.
Zweiter Kritikpunkt: Die Platformdämpfung ist schlecht einzustellen und nur wenig effektiv. Nach etwa 2 Wochen Fahrzeit hat sie schließlich ganz aufgegeben, genau wie 
Die Druckstufe (dritter Kritikpunkt). 
Schließlich ist das wirklich filigrane Gewinde zum Einstellen der Vorspannung kaputtgegangen.

All das ging mit einem Knarzen einher, dessen Herkunft ich erst nach Ausbau des Dämpfers analysieren konnte: Die Kolbenstange war gerissen.

Keine Ahnung wie das passieren konnte.


----------



## P.2^^ (29. Dezember 2006)

Chaosbiker schrieb:


> Hayes Sole..... Für Leute die es lieben Nach jeder Tour ihre Beläge nachzustellen und sowieso die ganze Zeit zu basteln ist es eine tolle Bremse, für Leute die fahren wollen ist sie Müll....



richtig..VR-bremse hat jetzt endgültig den geist aufgegebn und hinten is dnan doch auch eher mau..naja vorne komtm eh bald ganz ab


----------



## sunboy (29. Dezember 2006)

Blubb


----------



## RetroRider (30. Dezember 2006)

-etliche Fahrradcomputer mit zu vielen Funktionen und zu wenig Alltagstauglichkeit
-Shimano V-Brake Beläge
-und natürlich Racing Ralphs am Komplettbike
Die RRs haben an Einsteigerbikes u.a. deshalb Nichts verloren, weil sie unter günstigen Bedingungen eine trügerische Sicherheit vermitteln.


----------



## hushcake (30. Dezember 2006)

Specialised Fahrrad-handschuhe fÃ¼r glaub 20â¬ ...also komplett zue mit so nem extra-feld fÃ¼r handballen un so....

> nach einem Monat Ã¼berall lÃ¶cher und abgegriffen wie sau... nach 2 monaten weggeworfen...meine FOX dirtpaw davor hatt ich 1 jahr und ich hoffe dass mich jetz meine AXO-padlock nich so enttÃ¤uschen wie die andren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proTECT (30. Dezember 2006)

amoeba kettenführung. hatte ich gekauft, aber wo ich sie in der hand gehalten habe sah sie mir etwas zu komisch aus, habe sie also mit einem kumpel gegen nen sixpack bier getauscht, der hat sie wiederrum an einen anderen kollegen verschenkt, nun liegste bei nem anderen rum und niemand hatse jemals angebaut^^.


----------



## D-BOX (30. Dezember 2006)

.


----------



## romen52791 (30. Dezember 2006)

mein letzer fehlkauf war ein FSA The Pig Dh Steuersatz.
der ist zwar gut und so passt nur nicht in meinen rahmen    nun ja 59â¬ flÃ¶ten gegangen.wer will kann ihn kaufn fÃ¼r 20â¬ nie eingebaut nagelneu   
. ich war sowas von aggro das ich ne flex gepackt hab und mein alten rahmen zerglext hab.manche mÃ¶gen sagen das ich Ã¼bertreibe aba ich hab ein halb aufgebautes bike hier rummstehen und sowas kotzt mich an.


----------



## SCOTT USA (30. Dezember 2006)

MEINE JUDY T2 FÜRS WINTERRAD


----------



## RUNNER-FAHRER (31. Dezember 2006)

mein erstes bike 
n bocas 2 im berg mit gewesen totalschaden 300 euro billig müll


----------



## zwärg (1. Januar 2007)

nokian bazobuana reifen,nur stendige durchstiche und platten.
und grip kennt dieser reifen nicht


----------



## ride.on (1. Januar 2007)

leandro schrieb:


> manitou stance flow drechs ansprechverhalten!!!!



Die erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht. Sobald es nass wurde verhärtete sie völlig. Sie war im Session komplettbike drin, habe sie nach zwei ausfahrten rausgeschmissen


----------



## Ehrenfeld (1. Januar 2007)

Suntour Duro D. 
Ebenfalls absolut besch...eidenes Ansprechverhalten.


----------



## ~Sumo~Steve~ (2. Januar 2007)

Cane Creek (VP-A42E) Steuersatz, oh gott is das Teil so ....toll...   
nach 150 km war die Chromschicht? von den Kugeln des Kugellagers abgescheuert und das Lager war rauh wie ne Katzenzunge...
Außerdem ist das Teil so bescheiden abgedichtet, immmmmmmer Dreck drin


----------



## Hupert (2. Januar 2007)

MTBBTM schrieb:


> Mein grösster fehlkauf war dieses jahr, und ich nenn es kurbeljahr.
> Durch falsch anbringen der pedalen is kurbelgewinde zerschossen und hab danach n fehlkauf gemagt mit so ne 4-kantschrottkurbel von sunflower (weil im moment keine kohle hatte was billiges eben). Diese kurbel nerve mich nur (kancksgeräusche ständig, ständig wartungsarbeiten) und nach 1 monat viel sie einfach während des radelns immer wieder und öfter vom 4-kant ab.
> Dann kaufte mit endlich octalink. Deore FC-M530 baujahr 2006 170mm (also etwas teuere als standartvers). Ich wurde zutiefst entäuscht... Abgesehn davon das der lack nach 2,3 tagen sich gleich löste und sofort nach regenwetter herumknackste und demontieren musste für wartungarbeit, hatte das ding n meschanischen defekt; Konnte ned mehr kurbelabzieher auf linke seite einschrauben und gewinde völlig im arsch. KA warum, aber beim anbau hatte pedantisch genau und sehr vorsichtig (ned zu fest) aufgepasst. Garantie war wech



Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran das du schlicht und ergreifend zwei linke Hände mit kompletter Daumenbestückung in Verbindung mit massiver Grobmotorik vom lieben Gott spendiert bekommen hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. Januar 2007)

Hupert schrieb:


> Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran das du schlicht und ergreifend zwei linke Hände mit kompletter Daumenbestückung in Verbindung mit massiver Grobmotorik vom lieben Gott spendiert bekommen hast



genau das Kommentar habe ich mir verkniffen 

aja, Fehlkäufe:
Amoeba Vitra Vorbau, leicht, hübsch und nach erster Montage hältfte der Gewinde im Arsch, Material soweich das du den auf Anschlag zusammenziehen musst an der Schaftklemmung das er hält, auf Anschlag heißt komplettes Spaltschließen...

Jetzt fahr ich nen alten Race Face System, sieht 3 mal besser aus, ist 5 mal steifer und bei Gott entschieden einfacher zu handlen.


----------



## thory (2. Januar 2007)

Hupert schrieb:


> Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran das du schlicht und ergreifend zwei linke Hände mit kompletter Daumenbestückung in Verbindung mit massiver Grobmotorik vom lieben Gott spendiert bekommen hast




.. also tätigte der liebe Gott den Fehlkauf?


----------



## FrankZ (2. Januar 2007)

Michelin Comp S light UST: vier Fahrten, vier Platten, fast genauso wie der vorherige Racing Ralph (Schlauchversion)


----------



## lowrider89 (2. Januar 2007)

rudi-dh mit deore-naben nie wieder


----------



## mhetl (2. Januar 2007)

@romen52791 

Hast du schon mal darann gedacht, das du ein 14 tägiges Rückgaberecht hast?

Gruß Maik


----------



## dkc-live (2. Januar 2007)

mhetl schrieb:


> @romen52791
> 
> Hast du schon mal darann gedacht, das du ein 14 tägiges Rückgaberecht hast?
> 
> Gruß Maik



das rückgaberecht gibt nicht jeder händler und wenn er es macht ist es freiwllig


----------



## romen52791 (2. Januar 2007)

hab den bei aktison sports gekauft und da stand was mit 3 tagen nach erhalt der ware. naja ez isses a scho zu späd


----------



## FrankZ (2. Januar 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> das rückgaberecht gibt nicht jeder händler und wenn er es macht ist es freiwllig


Bei allem, was man über das Weltnetz kauft ist der Händler verpflichtet ein 14-tägiges Rückgaberecht zu gewähren. Wenn Dich der Händler nicht dementsprechent aufklärt, dann hast Du sogar ein unbegrenztes Widerrufsrecht. (§ 312 d Fernabsatzgesetz, § 355 BGB)
(Klugscheiß Ende)


----------



## niconj (2. Januar 2007)

Steinigt mich aber ich habe mir mal vor langer Zeit einen Fahrrad PC von Tchibo gekauft.  Ich bin noch nie so schnell Rad gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBBTM (3. Januar 2007)

> Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran das du schlicht und ergreifend zwei linke Hände mit kompletter Daumenbestückung in Verbindung mit massiver Grobmotorik


 Das teil war ganz neu und wollte es zum ersten mal ausbauen. Ging aber ned wegen defektem gewinde. Schuld habe ich definitiv ned, zu mal beim einbau keine probeme hatte und aufgepasst habe das mehrfachzähne des Octalink-Innenlagers auch richtig in die Kurbel zugreift.

Nene einfach nur schrott, hat nix mit mir zu tun.... aber ihr könnte ja weiter so überschwänglich arrogant weiter plaudern und herumlästern .... wayne intressierts. Mich ned


----------



## lucas_nox (5. Januar 2007)

ja ne HAYES 9 !!!!!!!1scheiß dinger!!!!!!


----------



## mc-prophet (9. Januar 2007)

gröster fehlkauf: supersonic-schluffen von conti...bei der ersten "tour" 
                       zerschrotet...


                p.s.: mit meinen hayes nine (160er-scheibe) hatte ich übrigens noch keine probleme!


----------



## Kompostman (9. Januar 2007)

Schwalbe Super Moto
Pannenanfälliger Scheizz


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (9. Januar 2007)

Bergamont Rockaddict 05 

so far...

Micha


----------



## erD-manN (9. Januar 2007)

canyon es 7, hinterher ist man immer schlauer(diese erfahrung war leider verdammt teuer^^)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimTailor (10. Januar 2007)

erD-manN schrieb:


> canyon es 7,



Hi, 
kannst du auch sagen warum? Ich kenne unter meinen Bekannten nur zufriedene Canyonfahrer...

Grüße Tim


----------



## alöx (10. Januar 2007)

romen52791 schrieb:


> mein letzer fehlkauf war ein FSA The Pig Dh Steuersatz.
> der ist zwar gut und so passt nur nicht in meinen rahmen    nun ja 59 flöten gegangen.wer will kann ihn kaufn für 20 nie eingebaut nagelneu
> . ich war sowas von aggro das ich ne flex gepackt hab und mein alten rahmen zerglext hab.manche mögen sagen das ich übertreibe aba ich hab ein halb aufgebautes bike hier rummstehen und sowas kotzt mich an.



Und da haste den Rahmen erstmal ordentlich geteilt, ne? 


Troll?


----------



## AmmuNation (10. Januar 2007)

romen52791 schrieb:


> mein letzer fehlkauf war ein FSA The Pig Dh Steuersatz.
> der ist zwar gut und so passt nur nicht in meinen rahmen    nun ja 59 flöten gegangen.wer will kann ihn kaufn für 20 nie eingebaut nagelneu
> . ich war sowas von aggro das ich ne flex gepackt hab und mein alten rahmen zerglext hab.manche mögen sagen das ich übertreibe aba ich hab ein halb aufgebautes bike hier rummstehen und sowas kotzt mich an.



 Deswegen Zerflext man keinen RAhmen


----------



## Airhaenz (12. Januar 2007)

Einige Teile, die ich neu gekauft habe, die sich auf der ersten Testfahrt als defekt erwiesen und auch die Nachbesserung vom Hersteller Importeur mehrfach fehlschlugen:

-Magura Clara 2001
-Fox DHX AIR 5.0 2005

Im Endeffekt habe mir diese Teile viel Ärger und versaute Touren für teures Geld beschert..


----------



## erD-manN (12. Januar 2007)

weil ich kein "enduro" fahren möchte, dass beulen ins oberrohr bekommt, wenn der lenker, aus eigenem gewicht, umschlägt.  der hinterbau absolut garnicht mit dem dämpfer zusammenpasst.  ich hab mich falsch eingeschätzt, als ich mir ain neues bike kaufen wollte. an die sachen, die ich heute runterfahr hätte ich bis vor einem jahr nicht gewagt zu denken. das ist natürlich meine schuld aber die sache mit dem dämpfer und dem hinterbau, geht garnicht.  dazu kommt, dass ich mit der firma "canyon" arge probleme hatte/habe. das thema ist noch nicht ganz abgeschlossen, der hinterbau hatte bei mir einen versatz von 4mm, alle lagersitze wurden unter starken spannungen verschraubt und und und..................ich bin mit sowas halbgaren einfach nicht zufrieden, ich hab auch gelernt, dass ich meine hohen technischen ansprüche nicht durch solch ein "billigrad" befriedigen kann


----------



## Schlammbader (13. Januar 2007)

niconj schrieb:


> Steinigt mich aber ich habe mir mal vor langer Zeit einen Fahrrad PC von Tchibo gekauft.  Ich bin noch nie so schnell Rad gefahren.



Habe einen Pulsmesser von Tchibo: Damit hatte ich zum 1.x Puls um 260.

Die Laufhose mit Windstopper, auch von Tchibo. Damit die Beinänge passt, dachte ich, ist es eine XL. Dadurch ist sie natürlich viel zu weit und ich musste sie enger machen.
Beim biken habe ich dann festgestellt, dass mit gebeugtem Knie der Windstopper auf Kniescheibenmitte endet - das wird dann richtig kalt im Gelenk...


----------



## netsrac (16. Januar 2007)

Conti Explorer 2,1"

Nie zuvor ein so besch... Gefühl beim Biken gehabt. Wär in einer Kurve fast geradeaus gegen einen Baum gesemmelt.

Hatte ich genau 25km drauf.


----------



## romen52791 (16. Januar 2007)

@ alöx :logo 5 teile hatte ich dann ;-)
@ ammunation: 1.war das ein ginat acid
                      2. der rahemn war eh gerissen.
                      3. hatte ich nen zerstörungswahn

mfg steffen


----------



## --Holzapfel-- (16. Januar 2007)

Schwalbe Schläuche waren nach 2 mal dirt-line fahren am senkel


----------



## BlueCloud (17. Januar 2007)

Racing ralph2.25....300km und sie waren runter lol
manitou skareb...lockout defekt,dichtung hin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schulle (17. Januar 2007)

Ich war ganz clever. Hab mir so ein 9,99-Fahrrad-
PC mit Funkübertragung im real-Markt gekauft.
Das Teil war ganze 10 Minuten (einschließlich Ein-
bauzeit) am Bike. Danach war seine letzte Messung 
von der Hand zur Wand. Ja, ich weiß dort sollte man nur
Mampfe kaufenund keine Technik.
Hab jetzt eins von SIGMA (BC 1606L DTS)  .
Na ja was solls.9,99 kann man noch verkraften.


----------



## das_Bergwerk (17. Januar 2007)

Danach war seine letzte Messung 
von der Hand zur Wand.


----------



## underfrange (17. Januar 2007)

1.Schwalbe Racing Ralph (hab ich hier schon öfter gelesen  )
2. Ciclo CM 206


----------



## christschisl (27. Januar 2007)

Pakka Zero Taiwanesischer Viergelenkschrott von 98 Da haben sich die Lager am Hinterbau so hart bewegt das es eigentlich ein Hardtail war 
Und Rock Shoxx Coupe Deluxe von 2000 Der hat nach der ersten abfahrt mit meinem Hot Chilli in der Toscana aufgegeben Kolbenstange aus der Führung gedreht und alles voller Öl Der nächste war auch nicht besser den ein italienischer Fachändler hatte Mein Kumpel hatte dann noch einen Uralt RST dabei der läuft bis heute und das auch im Winter. ( Wundert mich selber )


----------



## mazakka (28. Januar 2007)

Mein grösster Fehlkauf war ne CMP Kettenfürung die eher ne Kettenblockierung war meiner meinung ... (ja ! jetzt könnte man sagen falsch dran gebaut oder falscher Rahmen war aber nicht ...^^)


----------



## dallo (28. Januar 2007)

Specialized S-works HT ´06 > erbärmlich verarbeitet, fahrtechnisch überzüchtet!

Storck Rebel Race > erbärmlich verarbeitet, fahrtechnisch ungeeignet weil übertrieben hart und steif.

Imperator-Black Devil H.Hartung > ein Witz! ..ein schlechter..


Waren alles Neurahmen und haben ne Stange Geld gekostet. Diese Information jedoch ist umsonst!!


----------



## Markus23 (28. Januar 2007)

Mein Fehlkauf war ein Seitenständer für mein umgebautes Rennrad mit dem ich zur Arbeit gurke. Seitenständer passt aber danach bekam ich das Hinterrad mit dem Schnellspanner nicht mehr raus  fiel mir aber erst auf als ich einen Plattfuß hatte und in wechseln wollte danach durfte ich 8km nach der Nachtschicht nach Hause schieben  
Jetzt fahre ich wieder ohne


----------



## doc-trialer (28. Januar 2007)

Crankrothers Egg Beater SL, viel zu weich. nahezu kein Übergang von "eingeklickt" zum "ausklicken". leider auch nicht nachstellbar. unbeabsichtiges aussteigen im kniffligen gelände vorprogrammiert


----------



## geländesportler (28. Januar 2007)

Schwalbe Racing Ralph, hatte schon zwei stück mit nen Ei drin , seitdem nur noch nen Larsen von maxxis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBoom (28. Januar 2007)

Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,25
  Verschleiss extrem hoch, noch nie so viele Pannen gehabt

Schwalbe Albert 2,25
  Kurvenverhalten auf Schotter bescheiden, Pannenanfällig

Sram Attack
  Ewig lange Schaltwege, null Ergonomie


----------



## Firefighter-MTK (2. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
1.  Reifen Schwalbe Racing Ralph, so oft habe ich nie geflickt. Top dagegen    der Neue Smart Sam in der Alpencoss Ausführung  
2.  Bikes: Corratec Glacier, 2 Rahmenbrüche, 1 Rahmen Schief,  
3.  3 defekte X- Fusion O2-RL Dämpfer die in den Bikes verbaut waren. 

Ist zwar alles auf Kulanz behoben worden hat aber nie länger wie 6 mon.bzw. 1 Jahr gehalten


----------



## etiam (2. Februar 2007)

mein grösster fehlkauf?

shimano dx (rot) v-brakes die dinger waren so gut, die haben meiner schwester so gefallen, nun hat sie das komplette radl mit den teils recht alten aber dennoch robusten technik (shimano lx schaltwerk mit dieser rundung im umlenkteil).

also wirkliche fehlkäufe waren nicht dabei. kann aber auch sein dass eine gute beratung "schuld" dran ist. also ich habe bislang glück gehabt.

achja, einen fehlkauf gabs doch. meine exfreundin. die fuhr so vor mir und auf einmal zieht die völlig unvorhersehbar links rüber und ich mich volle kanne gemault. mein bike sah aus wie sau. die schöne gabel voll zerkratzt... nach dem mit dem lappen abwischen wars aber weniger schlimm als im ersten moment. naja, die strafe dafür war, dann dass ich ihr dann die erstaunlich guten alivio v-brakes (schwarze billigdinger) auf ihre "black pearl" (kein witz das ding hiess echt so, aber die echte blackpearl war im vergleich zu diesem bike ein echtes speedboat) gebaut hab und sie aus gewohnheit beim schnellen bergrunterrasen die bremsen zog. naja, ich war leider nicht dabei, aber son blutiges gesicht sieht schon "interessant" aus. heute kann ich drüber lachen. ich weiss, ist fies. macht mir aber nix. 
ich darf das, denn sie hat mich erst betrogen und dann verlassen. heute sage ich, gott sei dank. es gab nix besseres als DAS.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. Februar 2007)

Daß es hier um Bikes und Bikezubehör geht, weißt Du aber schon, oder?
Nein, Freundinnen sind kein Bikezubehör, sonst gäb's sie von Scott mit 28 Logotattoos zu kaufen.


----------



## etiam (2. Februar 2007)

Verdammt, gut dass du es sagst. So eine will ich dann haben... 
dann wäre ich auch mit nem chainSUCK zufrieden. die regelmässige ölung ins getriebe gibts dann auch. ich glaub DAS wär die perfekte freundin. wenn man die bestellen kann, hier ist Bestellung #1


----------



## hammerbusch (2. Februar 2007)

etiam schrieb:


> ....achja, einen fehlkauf gabs doch. meine exfreundin. ...



Besser ist leasen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mongoele (2. Februar 2007)

etiam schrieb:


> gebaut hab und sie aus gewohnheit beim schnellen bergrunterrasen die bremsen zog. naja, ich war leider nicht dabei, aber son blutiges gesicht sieht schon "interessant" aus. heute kann ich drüber lachen. ich weiss, ist fies. macht mir aber nix.
> ich darf das, denn sie hat mich erst betrogen und dann verlassen. heute sage ich, gott sei dank. es gab nix besseres als DAS.



nich ganz sauber???


----------



## hai-nik (2. Februar 2007)

univega ram 930 bj. 2000-rahmen und hinterbau verzogen,garantieabwicklung bei univega nur rudimentär vorhanden,austauschrahmen(neu aufgebaut) wurde mir 2003 am gardasee aus dem hotel geklaut.


----------



## pongi (3. Februar 2007)

stefan gräfe schrieb:
			
		

> ,austauschrahmen(neu aufgebaut) wurde mir 2003 am gardasee aus dem hotel geklaut.



daran ist aber sicherlich nicht univega schuld,oder?


----------



## etiam (3. Februar 2007)

ach komm schon mongoele... sag doch erstmal was dich dabei aufregt. dann kannst du auch deinen 3 worte kommentar loswerden. darüber dass ich ihr gesicht interessant fand und lachen kann oder was ? meingott, spiel dich mal nicht als anstandswauwau auf. wer hat nicht schon mal aus frust das ein oder andere gesagt und getan?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (3. Februar 2007)

magura julie
marzocchi mz comp
continental diesel

bester kauf: sixsixone fullface helm fÃ¼r 2,70â¬ bei ebaÃ½ in top zustand.


----------



## CedricC (3. Februar 2007)

mh
also mein größter fehlkauf war mein rad 
gebraucht bei e-bay
also als erstes war beim auspacken die schaltung nicht vollständig/kaputt
da fehlte dieses kleine teil das zwischen rahmen und schaltung kommt
-verkäufer weigerte sich natürlich ersatz zu leisten usw.
mitlerweile bereue ich den kauf richtig denn:
1.s.o.
2. absolut nicht das was ich heute fahre (isn enduro -zu langer vorbau, zu wenig federweg, sitzposition und so...) naja
wenn ich heute das geld nochmal zu verfügung hätte würde ich lieber nen neues ht dafür nehmen...


shit happens
aber wenigstens is im moment alles heil


----------



## 328 (3. Februar 2007)

Fehlkäufe.....

*Sram Attak Drehgriffe* - sobald der Griff nass wird ist es praktisch
unmöglich zu schalten. 

*Michelin XCR Dry *- war nach 3XC Rennen (also ca 100km)
total abgefahren, sämtliche "Stollen" ausgerissen
und hatte Hunderte kleine Schnitte. 
Was bei UST Sytem nicht so toll ist.

*Michelin Latex Schläuche*- 2 gekauft, beide explodiert.
Ab in die Tonne.

*Conti Twister SS *- Jede 2te Ausfaht ein Plattfuß.

*Schimano Ultergra/Dura Ace Pedale* - Die kleinen 
Plättchen auf der Auflagefläche des Pedals muss man
alle 1000km wechseln weil mansonst permanent vertikales
Spiel hat. (klapper - klapper) Plastikmüll.

*Tune Schnellspanner für MTB* - meiner Ansicht 
nach vollkommen ungeeignet. Ständiges schleifen von
Felgen oder Bremscheiben, Lenkverhalten wabbel wabbel,
hat einfach viel zu geringe Spannkraft.


----------



## El Estropajo (3. Februar 2007)

spinner ammo!!! hält sage und schreibe 4 wochen bis zum ersten mal einschicken und danach ganze 3 wochen! aber was will man von so ner gabel schon erwarten?!?


----------



## proTECT (3. Februar 2007)

328 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> *Tune Schnellspanner für MTB* - meiner Ansicht
> nach vollkommen ungeeignet. Ständiges schleifen von
> ...


sind die echt so mistig? wollte mir die in den nächsten wochen bestellen, aber wenn ich sowas lese schreckt das natürlich ab, zumal ich vorn eine 210er bremsscheibe fahre und da natürlich "wabbel wabbel" fehl am platz ist oO.


----------



## 328 (3. Februar 2007)

proTECT schrieb:


> sind die echt so mistig? wollte mir die in den nächsten wochen bestellen, aber wenn ich sowas lese schreckt das natürlich ab, zumal ich vorn eine 210er bremsscheibe fahre und da natürlich "wabbel wabbel" fehl am platz ist oO.



Du wirst garantiert 100te Leute finden die dir sagen das die Tune SS
ganz super toll sind, das sie in Rennen "problemlos" gefahren werden
und sogar im DH verwendet werden.

Fahren kann man vieles aber wie gesagt - 
es schleift es wabbelt. Wenn einem das 
egal ist OK - dann passts ja.

Ich hab sowohl Tune, XTR, XT, Mavic Schnellspanner am 
selben Bike probiert und kann sagen das die Tune eindeutig
fehl am Platz sind. (für MICH)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hai-nik (3. Februar 2007)

pongi schrieb:


> daran ist aber sicherlich nicht univega schuld,oder?


war eindeutig schuld von univega,da die aufnahmen des schwingenlagers schief angeschweisst wurden. ich habs erst gemerkt, als ein hinter mir fahrender kumpel mich aufmerksam machte(richtscheit an vr. u. hr. angelegt). da war es aber schon zu spät,d.h. dämpfer,buchsen und lager im a...... über die nachfolgende garantieabwicklung könnte ich einen (horror)roman schreiben. erst nach einschaltung eines anwaltes(vorher wurde mir ein defekter rahmen zugeschickt!!!!)bekam ich nach ca. 3 monaten recht und einen RAM 900 austauschrahmen. so viel zum thema univega


----------



## pongi (4. Februar 2007)

ich meinte damit deinen bikeklau


----------



## toster (4. Februar 2007)

mein grösster Fehlkauf: KCNC Jockey Wheels.

Ich habe gedacht, dass man bei Schaltröllchen nicht gross etwas falsch machen kann --> nach 5 ausfahrten verschob sich das Röllchen auf der Achse und klemmte die Kette ein. Ich fahre jetzt wieder ohne Probleme mit den langweiligen Originalröllchen!


----------



## BQuark (4. Februar 2007)

bremskörper von promax


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (9. Februar 2007)

Ein Fully, war zwar von Giant(NRS) aber trotzdem nie wieder.
Bin u. bleibe Hardtailfan.....


----------



## Hupert (9. Februar 2007)

erD-manN schrieb:


> der hinterbau hatte bei mir einen versatz von 4mm, alle lagersitze wurden unter starken spannungen verschraubt und und und..................ich bin mit sowas halbgaren einfach nicht zufrieden, ich hab auch gelernt, dass ich meine hohen technischen ansprüche nicht durch solch ein "billigrad" befriedigen kann



Hab irgendwie gerade nen Dejá Vú und auch deshalb nie wieder Canyon....


----------



## F-N-C (10. Februar 2007)

Meine Fehlkäufe in den letzten 13 Jahren:

- '96er Shimano XT-V-Breaks der 1. Serie. *QUIIIIIIIIIEEEETSCH*
Boah war das ätzend!
Ersatz: 2 Monate später Magura HS22 Raceline-D gekauft und 10 Jahre ohne Probleme gefahren.

- '97 / '98er RST Mozo Pro 3,5 *hust*
Auch mit den weichesten Federn und den weichesten Elastos für meine damals 60kg viel zu hart. (Hab darauf hin rillen in die Elastos gedreht, da ging's besser.) Miese Dämpfung, aber was will man von nem Luft-Dämpfer erwarten? Die Führungsbuchsen waren auch nicht der Brüller. Am schlimmsten: Keinen Durchschlag-Elasto! Als mir die Gabel dann mal RICHTIG durchgeschlagen ist, hat's die Standrohre unten regelrecht "aufgepilzt", als die ungedämpft in die Tauchrohre eingeschlagen sind. Das war dann auch das Todesurteil für die Gabel.
Ersatz: 2000er Judy SL, die letzte "ECHTE" Judy. Hat dann 6 Jahre gehalten bis die Louise kam... Selbst bei 160er Scheibe "lenkt's" beim Bremsen 

- Coda Vorbau Bj. um '98: Scharfkantig an der Lenkerklemmung, Besch... Gewinde, viel zu lange Schaftklemmung, schwer, hässlich...
Ersatz: Auf der Suche nach bequemerer Sitzposition: Tioga Task Force. Kurz, leicht, steif, günstig, aber "gewöhnungsbedürftige" Optik am All-Mountain / Tourer.

- '97er oder '98er Steuersatz FSA Orbit UF. Oben Kugellager, unten Walzenlager. Übelste Fertigungstoleranzen (Schalen passen einfach nicht aufeinander), absolut nicht sinvoll einstellbar (Wahlweise "Rasterlenkung", "Lenkungsdämpfung" oder klappern), und Dichtung?! Häh? Da drin sammelt sich mehr Dreck, als unterm Unterrohr.
Ersatz: Der Steuersatz von "2Rad-Schuldt", später bekannt als  Bees schaffte Abhilfe.

- Klickpedale von VP. Das Shizo-Pedal: Einerseits Bindungsangst, auch in härtester Einstellung unfreiwillige Ausstiege, andererseits Klammern. Einmal in ne Matschpfütze gelatscht, eingeklickt und nie wieder ausgekickt. Hat drei Wochen lang für slapstickreife Einlagen gesorgt...
Ersatz: GT-BMX-Pedale, weil ich seit dem Bindungsangst hab 

- Tioga Psycho Reifen: 1,95er zu schmal, 2,1er nicht erhältlich. Rollen Auf Strasse reichlich bescheiden, haben aber im Matsch 0 Selbstreinigung.
Ersatz: Conti Vertical, "damals" waren die echt klasse.

- '97er / '98er Shimano LX-Schalthebel (8-fach). *labber* *wackel* *knirsch*
Ersatz: 8-Fach XT-Shifter, später 9-Fach Deore. Die Xts waren ungeschlagen, die Deores sollen wieder weg... *labber* *knarz*

- Sämliche Schnellspanner mit Kunststoffwiderlager/-Schale.
Hatte da ml ein Wochenende lang (so um '97) Mounty-Special-Schnellspanner am Rad... Und nie wieder.
Ersatz: Wieder die guten alten Shimanos.
Ebenso hatten mal diverse Sattelschnellspanner jener Art ein Zwischenspiel. Die flogen entweder in die Tonne oder wurden später mit passender Alu-Schale getunt.

- Pulstar-Vorderrad-Nabe. Schaut ja geil aus, und wollte ich, bis zum Umstieg auf Disc, schon immer haben ABER: Find dafür mal Heutzutage noch passende Speichen und Schnellspanner. Mission Impossible oder teurer als die ganze Nabe. Macht sich aber als Wand-Deko nicht schlecht.

Greetz, CG


----------



## Seiffer (10. Februar 2007)

doc-trialer schrieb:


> Crankrothers Egg Beater SL, viel zu weich. nahezu kein Übergang von "eingeklickt" zum "ausklicken". leider auch nicht nachstellbar. unbeabsichtiges aussteigen im kniffligen gelände vorprogrammiert



Schon mal von links nach rechts die Platten getauscht, das ist nämlich eine "einstellmöglichkeit"


----------



## Seiffer (10. Februar 2007)

erD-manN schrieb:


> der hinterbau hatte bei mir einen versatz von 4mm, alle lagersitze wurden unter starken spannungen verschraubt und und und..................ich bin mit sowas halbgaren einfach nicht zufrieden, ich hab auch gelernt, dass ich meine hohen technischen ansprüche nicht durch solch ein "billigrad" befriedigen kann



Wie hast Du den Versatz denn ausgemessen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AK13 (12. Februar 2007)

Stevens F10 fluent Baujahr 2005


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. Februar 2007)

Wieso? Das hätte ich mir auch beinahe gekauft, allerdings hat mir das Kackbraun nicht gefallen und die bessere Ausstattung gab´s nicht mehr in meiner Größe. Wieso bist Du nicht zufrieden? Hab´ ich da Glück gehabt, dass ich keines mehr bekommen habe?


----------



## AK13 (12. Februar 2007)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Wieso? Das hätte ich mir auch beinahe gekauft, allerdings hat mir das Kackbraun nicht gefallen und die bessere Ausstattung gab´s nicht mehr in meiner Größe. Wieso bist Du nicht zufrieden? Hab´ ich da Glück gehabt, dass ich keines mehr bekommen habe?



Ich war nicht zufrieden  (die Schrägnadellager lebten nicht sonderlich lang - keine 500 km)
Jetzt bin ich zufrieden, da ich dieses Rad nicht mehr fahren muß.


----------



## dioXxide (13. Februar 2007)

Also das grösste Fehlteil, was ich hatte, waren meine Schwalbe Al Mighty. Einen Reifen, der mich dazu nötigt ein Bike 10km nach Hase zu tragen kann keiner gebrauchen!


----------



## chorge (13. Februar 2007)

Mein größter Fehlkauf waren definitiv die CNC-gefräßten Kurbeln von "Dengler"... Ein "toller" Klassiker der 90er! Die erste ist mir gebrochen, die zweite hat's verbogen. PRIMA!  
Naja, gottseidank sind wir heut etwas weiter!


----------



## biker-wug (5. März 2007)

Jetzt muss ich auch mal meine Erfahrungen preis geben:

Manitou Mars, schlechtes Ansprechverhalten, verwindet sich viel zu stark, danach gleich ne Psylo, die hält seid Jahren.

DX V-Brakes, die roten. Die quietschen ohne Ende, erst andere Beläge brachten nach mehrmaligem Tauschen abhilfe.

Klamotten von ALDI, LIDL, usw. Teils gut, teils beschissen, vor allem schlechte Reißverschlüsse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## univega_Ht (5. März 2007)

ich hatte bisher 3 federgabeln die mich nicht überzeugen könnten . 

1. Suntours : schlachtes ansprechverhalten , zu wenig federweg 

2 . RST Big Mountain : nach 200 km lockout kaputt 

3. RST Gila :     nach 5 Monaten schon ziemlich ausgeschlagen 

das ganze war in einem zeitraum von ca 1 jahr . 

also wer billig kauft , kauft zweimal ... Meine nächste Gabel ( Rock Shox Tora   ) ist schon auf dem weg


----------



## BlueCloud (5. März 2007)

oh,wie kann man so etwas fahren^^...RST ist SCHROTT


----------



## Deleted 8297 (5. März 2007)

rotkind86 schrieb:


> oh,wie kann man so etwas fahren^^...RST ist SCHROTT



Und dann auch 2 mal hintereinander


----------



## univega_Ht (5. März 2007)

Carnifex schrieb:


> Und dann auch 2 mal hintereinander




ohh ja .. ich schäme mich dafür auch unglaublich !!   

eigentlich sollte man aus fehlern lernen ...  auch dem Händler des vertaruens sollte man nicht alles glauben .  

 ich hoffe das ich mit der Rock Shox Tora lange spaß haben kann


----------



## Freedirter (9. März 2007)

Ne Sr suntour duro de 05. Da is mir nach nem halben Jahr die Brücke durchgebrochen


----------



## schlammzwerg (10. März 2007)

Conti Diesel, aber nicht dass der Reifen schlecht ist, er ist zu breit für mein Rad. Außerdem habe ich bei ebay eine Deore Nabe für Disc gekauft und bin dan trotzdem auf HS33 ümgestiegen und die Nabe gammelt irgendwo rum. Na ja, doof halt


----------



## Trail_Fire (10. März 2007)

mein größter Fehler war meine erste onlinebestellung (nix gegen den shop), das waren 661 cegric handschuhe 2006 oder 07 weiß ich nich...nach >>>>>drei<<<<< tagen und ich hab sie nicht viel benutzt oder hart benutzt waren díe scheißteile zwischen daumen und zeigefinger aufgerissen  ....naja und dann hatte ich auch noch vom suga knieschoner bestellt....die sind der gröste sch....  die idee mit dem gelenk ist zwar gut aber die dinger rutschen und sind schon gerissen...ohne geschtürtzt zu sein....muss mir jetz neue holen.....weiß einer wie die neuen ONEAL sind...oder die dinger von RATZE FATZE..?????....



CHEERS


----------



## jota (10. März 2007)

Fox Float Rp 3 !


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (10. März 2007)

Einen Tioga Sattel und zwar das Rot-Silberne Sofa. Der passt auf kein Bike, sowohl das Rot und das Silber ist so komisch es passt einfach nirgends dazu.


----------



## öcsi (10. März 2007)

Eine Softshell Jacke. Wenns nicht regnet reicht ein normaler Windstopper, wenns regnet brauchst du eine Regenjacke. Mein Softshell ist im richtigen Regen nach ca 2 Minuten komplett durch. Da hat die Industrie mit Riesentamtam eine so schmale Nische geschaffen, die kann man locker mit anderen Produkten besser abdecken.
Öcsi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trollobaby (10. März 2007)

jota schrieb:


> Fox Float Rp 3 !



kann ich nur zustimmen. meiner ist gerade zum 4 mal weg, weil eingesackt.


----------



## kiLLphiL (11. März 2007)

Hayes 9


----------



## dkc-live (11. März 2007)

Die Ultra Fatty DL an meinem Bike. DIe wurde von nem 3 Jährigen hergstellt!


----------



## Mark740 (13. Mai 2007)

Alligator Schaltzüge. Schwergängig, schlecht verarbeitet, Endhülsen nur für eine Seite. Hab die wieder runtergeschmissen und Shimano draufgemacht. Seitdem läuft die Schaltung auch wieder einwandfrei.


----------



## Milass (13. Mai 2007)

Die Marta entpuppte sich als großer Fehlkauf.

-Druckpunkt ständig weg
-quietscht widerlich
-Die Scheiben habe ich ab werk verbogen bekommen
-Dieses automatische ausrichten der Bremsbeläge funktioniert auch nicht so richtig.
-Ein Bremshebel ist, nachdem mir das Bike umgekippt ist (auf der Seite, wo der Lenker nicht aufkam) total verbogen (die Ohren)

Jetzt wird auf ne Formula oro gespart


----------



## Fetzi * (13. Mai 2007)

Burton Light Seat Post 
... bordsteinkante runter .... *PLING* --- AHHHHHHHHHHHHH !
Diagnose Bluterguss Peniswurzel !! ( 1 woche nicht sitzen )


----------



## Mark740 (13. Mai 2007)

Da wären noch die Gore Bike Wear Alp-X Long Handschuhe. Beim ersten Paar lösten sich nach nichtmal 100 km die Gelpolster. Also habe ich sie umgetauscht und gleich neue bekommen. Die hielten genausolang. Also wieder zum Shop und gegen Bargeld getauscht.


----------



## stephan- (13. Mai 2007)

Meine Hayes HFX9 könnt ich dem Hersteller in den Arsch stecken.

Rattern, klingeln, quietschen, rasseln, surren.. naja, so hören mich wenigstens Wanderer und jemand der vor mir fährt weiß ob ich nah dran bin oder nicht.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (14. Mai 2007)

Bike Hartschalenkoffer von Rose für 300 DM , 5 mal mit geflogen dann war der Fertig. Griff abgerissen, untere Ecke rausgebrochen, Boden durchgebrochen.  Zum Glück war da mein solider Freerider drin verstaut, der hat es einigermaßen überstanden. 
Gab damals nur 200 Eur entschädigung von Air Berlin, besser als nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierfahrer (14. Mai 2007)

Dann bleib ich doch den Japanern treu!


----------



## $tealth (14. Mai 2007)

stephan- schrieb:


> Meine Hayes HFX9 könnt ich dem Hersteller in den Arsch stecken.
> 
> Rattern, klingeln, quietschen, rasseln, surren.. naja, so hören mich wenigstens Wanderer und jemand der vor mir fährt weiß ob ich nah dran bin oder nicht.



Aber Bremsen nicht so wie sie sollen !  
Schei*s Teile !!!


----------



## stephan- (14. Mai 2007)

Exakt, die Bremsleistung lässt auch noch zu wünschen übrig.
Blöde Dinger..


----------



## certhas (15. Mai 2007)

AK13 schrieb:


> Ich war nicht zufrieden  (die Schrägnadellager lebten nicht sonderlich lang - keine 500 km)
> Jetzt bin ich zufrieden, da ich dieses Rad nicht mehr fahren muß.


Die in der Wippe ? Die gibts inzwischen nicht mehr. Wurden pro Seite gegen 1x Axial und 1x Radiallager getauscht.

certhas


----------



## andi55 (15. Mai 2007)

Mein Fehlkauf der Saison:





Beinlinge für *diesen* "Winter".
Zumal mein Bike noch nicht aufgebaut war^^


----------



## ANMA (15. Mai 2007)

Luftpumpe vom Discounter:
einmal aufgepumpt blieb die Nadel des Präzisionsmanometers bei 3 bar stehen!
Ausgetauscht:
die 2. einmal benutzt: aufgesetzt, losgepumpt... bei drei bar ein knall und der plastikaufsatz war entzwei!
Folge: Weggeschmissen und ne SKS gekauft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitor (15. Mai 2007)

Grandiose Fehlkäufe

1. Diese Billig LED lampen bei Ebay für 2,59 plus 7  Porto. Sind anfangs ganz gut, nur der Schalter ist Schrott. Einmal runtergefallen irreparabel hin, hab ersatz bekommen. Nach 10 min. Wieder das Gleiche, denn die Lenkerhalterung ist auch Mist.

2. Jede Ausgabe der Bike. Die Typen quatschen nur Unsinn und haben von Biken oder Bikes soviel Ahnung, wie Dieter Bohlen von Quantenphysik.

3. Kettennieter von Tackx. Bei der ersten benutzung Drehgriff überdreht, so dass er mitdreht.


----------



## AK13 (15. Mai 2007)

certhas schrieb:


> Die in der Wippe ? Die gibts inzwischen nicht mehr. Wurden pro Seite gegen 1x Axial und 1x Radiallager getauscht.
> 
> certhas



Nicht nur die in der Wippe auch die am Rahmenende (Nähe des Ausfallendes).


----------



## beuze1 (15. Mai 2007)

2. Jede Ausgabe der Bike. Die Typen quatschen nur Unsinn und haben von Biken oder Bikes soviel Ahnung, wie Dieter Bohlen von Quantenphysik.


----------



## Fetzi * (15. Mai 2007)

genauso wie der Bike Workshop .. 20 euro bezahlen , und dann 1500 bilder mit N/A drunter ... sollen die doch gleich die letzten 20 seiten frei lassen ... ^^


----------



## harrdie (17. Mai 2007)

Power Bar Riegel


----------



## PeterAnus (17. Mai 2007)

shimano deore bremse 2007...

druckpunkt ist ungefähr nie da und das rad blockiert erst wenn ich mit ganzer kraft am hebel ziehe wobei man schon angst haben muss dass der abbricht.. 
mit meiner hfx9 hab ich keine probleme, druckpunkt schon hart und bremspower is auch gut


----------



## AK13 (17. Mai 2007)

harrdie schrieb:


> Power Bar Riegel



Wieso? Was hast Du mit denen gemacht?


----------



## Paulam Strand (17. Mai 2007)

Meine Fehlkäufe:
Rodem-Gabel (ungefähr 5 Jahre her)
Nach 30 Minuten fahren hat sich das komplette Innenleben verabschiedet.

Rock Shox Judy Xl - oder wie das Ding hieß... (folge sofort im Anschluss)
3 Wochen gefahren, dann war die Forke vollkommen ausgeschlagen und die Disc-Aufnahme Schrott

Magura Julie Scheibenbremsen (waren welche der ersten)
Nach 2 Wochen Schrott. Bremsflüssigkeit trat an Sätteln und Griffen aus.
Als dann noch beim Bremsen ein Plastikhebal abriss, wanderte der Schrott zum Schrott.

Winora-Hardtail-Rahmen (ungefähr 5 Jahre her)
Nach zwei Wochen Einsatz ist beim Bremsen der komplette Hinterbau abgerissen.

Truvativ Firex Kurbel (1en Monat her)
War grade knapp bei Kasse und hab schnell was gebraucht.  
Kurbel nach 4 Tagen beim Fahren verloren ----> mit Loctite hochfest gesichert
Nach 2 Wochen Probleme beim Schalten (Zahnräder Müll)
Seit Neustem auch noch ein wenig Spiel in der Passung von Achse und Kurbel


----------



## honk2k (17. Mai 2007)

Meine Formula Bremsscheibe ist bei ner Vollbremsung aus Schrittgeschwindigkeit in ungefähr 8 Teile zerbröselt ... is auch n Bild in meiner Galerie

Eine Manitou Splice comp, is sack schwer aber federt n müll zusammen wenn überhaupt...

Mein Rahmen ist vieeeeel zu lang, ein jahr lang kein geld gehabt für nen neuen, aber jetzt ist es bald soweit (Solid Flair *träum*)


----------



## Paulam Strand (17. Mai 2007)

Sieht ziemlich komisch aus, die Scheibe.
Ich mein die schwarzen Flecken...
Würde mal sagen, dass die irgendwann mal zu heiss geworden ist.
War doch 'ne 160er, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## honk2k (17. Mai 2007)

Ja is ne 160er, aber die Flecken sind irgendwie vom Licht oder einfach nur Dreck, eine zu heiß gewordene Scheibe sieht anders aus, zumindest die von meinem Freund.
Die Scheibe ist jetzt seit über 1,5 Monaten bei Formula und es ist immer noch nichts passiert ... echt ein toller Service da.


----------



## Paulam Strand (18. Mai 2007)

Ne 160 war vielleicht mit dem, was du mit dem Bike machst einfach überfordert...

Hast recht. Normalerweise sieht 'ne überhitzte Scheibe anders aus, aber Ausnahmen solls ja ab und an mal geben ;-)

Den Service von Formula kann ich nicht beurteilen, denke mir aber, dass so eine Werkstoffprüfung schon ein wenig dauern kann. Denn prüfen müssen die jetzt mal ganz genau. Die Sache hatte ja auch bedeutend schlechter für dich ausgehen können.

Ich schätze mal, dass die Scheibe einfach zu hart war und deswegen zerbröselt ist. Schließlich sind ja keinerlei plastische Verformungen zu erkennen...

Jedenfalls hab ich so eine Scheibe noch nie gesehen und will sowas auch nie wieder sehen...


----------



## wosch (18. Mai 2007)

*White Kurbeln*. Sehr edel, sehr teuer und sehr selten.
1) hatten null Korrosionsschutz
2) kurze Zeit später gab es fast gleich aussehenden Alivio-Kurbeln, die an jedem Baumarkt-Bike verbaut waren!


----------



## honk2k (18. Mai 2007)

Mein Händler hat mir die Scheibe zum Glück sofort ersetzt, gleich gegen eine größere. Ich hab jetzt die 180er von vorne nach hinten gepackt und vorne ne 200er dran geschraubt, in Wildbad sind die aber schon ziemlich heiß geworden, die Magura Julie ist ja auch nicht grad die Bremse schlecht hin von daher...

2 Truvativ Innenlager haben sich auch schon nach je 6 Monaten verabschiedet, hab die aber geschont und nicht durch Salz oder so gefahren...


----------



## Bierfahrer (18. Mai 2007)

Polar S710I da kann ich den Puls manuell sicher messen!


----------



## Mr. Speed (18. Mai 2007)

Viele z.B.

3 Neue Schläuche mit zwischen 4-und 5 Löcher und dann einen Platten am letzten Ar--- der Welt auf einem Berg mitten im Wald 60 km von Zuhause weg


----------



## RagazziFully (18. Mai 2007)

Hallo..

Mein grösster Fehlkauf war im Jahre 2000 ein Kuwahara Hardtail.. Das Bike an sich war sehr geil, aber es hatte..

1. ne Manitou Magnum R "Federgabel", aber das konnte man nur anhand der Faltenbälge erahnen.. Total unsensibel das Teil, die hat sich echt nur bei groben Schlägen bewegt... Schrott!! Und viel zu weich, hat sich gewunden wie ein Aal beim Bremsen.

2. Die ersten Clara's von Magura.. Ich hab Magura-Qualität erwartet (vorher viele Jahre HS 11 / 22), aber die Bremse war unmöglich.. Hat übelst gequietscht, war niemals schleiffrei und für scharfes Bremsen musste man richtig doll am Hebel ziehen... Achja und dann noch der wandernde Druckpunkt. Und undicht wurde sie auch sehr schnell, is mir die Ganze Sosse über Scheibe, Beläge und Laufrad gesifft.. Nervig!

Ich dachte damals noch Scheibenbremsen sind was tolles    
Das war damals mit das einizge gute Rad in der Preisklasse (2000 DM) mit Disc.. Auf jeden Fall war es ein Hingucker, Discs war da noch längst nicht so verbreitet und nicht an jedem Wald-und-Wiesen-Hardtail verbaut so wie Heutzutage..

P.S. Ich weiss das es mittlerweile ausgereifte und zuverlässige Scheibenbremsen gibt, viele Leute (aber nicht alle!) fahren damit ohne Probleme durch die Gegend.. Trotzdem bin ich geheilt, an mein Rad lass ich nur HS 33 oder V-Brakes!


----------



## Paulam Strand (18. Mai 2007)

So wie du dachte ich auch eine ganze Zeit lang, aber je nach Fahrstil reicht die Verzögerung einer HS-33 irgendwann nicht mehr aus (auch nicht mir roten oder durchsichtigen Belägen). Und dann musst du auf Disc umsteigen...

Aber wenn man ein wenig Geld investiert, bekommt man heutzutage echt gute Sorglos-Disc-Brakes


----------



## RagazziFully (18. Mai 2007)

Paulam Strand schrieb:


> So wie du dachte ich auch eine ganze Zeit lang, aber je nach Fahrstil reicht die Verzögerung einer HS-33 irgendwann nicht mehr aus (auch nicht mir roten oder durchsichtigen Belägen)



Klar wenn man endlose Abfahrten am Stück runterdonnert oder richtig freeriden geht / Downhill fährt stimmt das sicher..  Ich als Fliegengewicht (70 kg) und "normaler" Tourer bin mit Felgenbremsen bestens bedient..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (18. Mai 2007)

Paulam Strand schrieb:


> ... durchsichtigen Beläge....



d-u-r-c-h-s-i-c-h-t-i-g-?

Die musst Du mir mal zeigen!

(sofern man die überhaupt sehen kann)


----------



## Paulam Strand (18. Mai 2007)

Hier das Bild der durchsichtigen Magura-Beläge (transparent).
Die sind relativ  weich, bremsen echt brutal, machen dafür aber auch Lärm ohne Ende. Dafür hat man speziell im Regen eine mehr als ausreichende Bremsleistung.


Gibt auch noch von der Firma "Try all" braune, rote, gelbe, grüne und blaue Beläge. Von "Echo" gibt es rote, weiße, grüne und von "VIZ" neon-orangne und neon-gelbe.

Zu finden unter folgender Adresse www.trialmarkt.de

Dort kann man auch auf Rechnung bestellen. Die Lieferzeit ist echt super kurz. Bei mir war es nur 1 Tag.

War zwar ein wenig Off-Topic, aber dafür weiss jetzt jeder, der Magura HS-33 fährt, dass es Beläge gibt, die noch brutaler bremsen, als die "roten".


----------



## cmp moto2 (23. Mai 2007)

cmp moto rahmen....nach einem monat fahren an dr schwinge grissen, vor en paar tagen an dr schweißnaht zum steuerrohr....drecksrahmen...


----------



## Nose (24. Mai 2007)

cmp moto2 schrieb:


> cmp moto rahmen....nach einem monat fahren an dr schwinge grissen, vor en paar tagen an dr schweißnaht zum steuerrohr....drecksrahmen...



cooler username!


----------



## Znarf (24. Mai 2007)

Magura Claras hatte ich auch mal und ich kann bestätigen, die Bremsen waren wirklich dermaßen SCHEI**E
Ich hab mich über den Riesenhaufen Kohle (ich war Schüler, Ferienjobs und wirklich unzählige Stunden für ein Univega Ram Fully im Jahr 2000 ausgegeben) und den nie endenwollenden Ärger mit den Claras wirklich schwarzgeärgert. 
Ging so weit, dass ich für fast ein Jahr nicht mehr richtig gebiked bin.
Mir kommt jetzt noch die Galle hoch und ich muss über mich selbst lachen.

Ein Wheeler Wasp 01 Fully Rahmen war ebenfalls turboranzig.

Ich erzähle besser gar nicht was damit alles schief ging.

Grüße 
Znarf


----------



## wosch (25. Mai 2007)

Znarf schrieb:


> Ein Wheeler Wasp 01 Fully Rahmen war ebenfalls turboranzig.
> 
> Ich erzähle besser gar nicht was damit alles schief ging.
> 
> ...



Oh, das ist aber schade, bin gerade neugierig geworden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmp moto2 (25. Mai 2007)

Nose schrieb:


> cooler username!



ja...isch ja bis jetzt no mein radel....wenn ich mein cocker hab heiß ich nimer cmp moto^^


----------



## pillepalle127 (5. Juni 2007)

die Clara hat ich auch mal. Gleich 2mal. Meine erste und meine letzte Magura!
Moment, die gammelt immernoch im Keller. Interesse?


----------



## Paulam Strand (5. Juni 2007)

Die richey Z-Max Reifen, die ich hatte waren auch der letzte Schrott.
Rutschen ohne Ende und völlig unvorhersehbar.
Ein Kumpel von mir hat sie sich totz Abraten meinerseits gekauft und sich zwei Tage später richtig schön auf die Nuss gelegt


----------



## __Dani__ (6. Juni 2007)

Könntet ihr Profis bitte mir mal kurz eine Frage beantworten?
also wär ein kona scrap 06 ein fehlkauf wenn ja was würdet ihr mir für ein bike raten wenn es hauptsätzlich für dirt genutzt wird und nicht mehr wie 500 euro kosten sollte es darf gebraucht sein aber in einem guten zustand!

thx für die antworten im voraus 
mfg dani


----------



## honk2k (6. Juni 2007)

da haste dir zwar eigtl n falschen Fred ausgesucht aber egal...
2 Freunde von mir ham des Scrap, einer mit 24" und der andere mit 26" Rädern, das ding geht übel ab, perfekt für dirt und street. Wie die Komponenten genau aussehen weis ich net, aber der rahmen is geil. Ich glaub ne DJ is drinn, aber wenn immernoch die Alex DM 24 rims drauf sind, dann solltest du die gleich tauschen.

mfg Simon


----------



## Znarf (6. Juni 2007)

Na gut dann pack ich jetzt mit dem Wheeler Wasp 01 doch aus.
(Vorabinformation, ich habe den Rahmen relativ spontan gekauft, weil mein alter kaputt war und ich was zum Fahren brauchte, war gerade Frühling, deshalb artete das ganze in eine Odyssee aus, ich bin also nicht ganz unschuldig an dem Debakel, allerdings ist der Rahmen SO unter aller Sau gewesen, dass es dennoch der größte Fehlkauf meiner persönlichen Bike-geschichte ist und ich hatte mal ne Magura Clara der ersten Generation an einer Manitou Magnum R )

Hab den Rahmen neu für ungefähr 700 inkl. nem 1.5 Reducer Steuersatz und nem Swinger Coil 3way gekauft.

Sah auf den Bildern cool aus, als ich ihn dann bekommen habe staunte ich erstmal nicht schlecht. Der Rahmen war ausschließlich Saint 
10mm Steckachsenkompatibel, zu der Zeit gabs aber noch kaum Saint Komponenten, ich war knapp bei Kasse und die Saintsachen sackteuer. Also irgendwie die letzte Asche zusammengekratzt und ein Saintschaltwerk samt Saint/Singletrackhinterrad gekauft.(Randnotiz: Der Händler, der das Laufrad für mich gebaut hatte, hat es aus versehen an meine alte Adresse, zu meinen Eltern geschickt. Dort hat meine Stiefmutter sich bei der Paketannahme mit dem Paketzusteller so verstritten, dass der laut "Annahme verweigert" schreiend wieder mit meinem Laufrad abgedampft ist. Meine Stiefmutter hats nicht für nötig gehalten mich darüber zu informieren, wohl hat sie sich aber bei *DHL* beschwert, der Bote wäre unmöglich und so. Das Paket wurde aber per *GLS! *geliefert. Jedenfalls hatte ich dann nach einem Telefonat und einigen Wochen Wartezeit (das Paket lag einfach im GLS Zustellungszentrum rum, die haben nichtmal den Händler informiert) mein sehnsüchtig erwartetes Saint-Laufrad.
Nachdem ich das Ding eingebaut hatte, das Rad funktionierte dann, bis auf den Steueratz, der war nämlich schief eingepresst, weil zentnerdick Lack auf dem Steuerrohr drauf war. Weil 1.5 aber noch brandneu war gab es kein vernünftiges Werkzeug zum fräsen. Hab also den Lack mit dem Messer und ner Glasplatte runtergekratzt und alles schön plan gemacht. Das hat funktioniert. Der Steuersatz ist aber trotzdem nicht gelaufen, war billige Schei**e von VP.

Hab dann nen 80 Da BOMB Reducer gekauft, der war cool, hat dann auch funktioniert.

Leider ist mir nach 10 Tagen der Rahmen gerissen, direkt über der Scheibenbremsaufnahme glatt durchgeknackt.

Ich hatte aber schon am ersten Tag,gleich nachdem ich mit dem frisch aufgebauten Rad zur Türe raus bin gesehen,dass die Druckstrebe, also das Röhrlein von der IS-Aufnahme zur Umlenkwippe hin irgendwie elastischer war als es mir gesund schien.

Ein Kumpel ist um mich rumgefahren, wollte mal sehen wie das Rad im fahrenden Zustand so aussieht. Wenn man gebremst hat, wirkte das Rohr wie so ein neumodisches Hydroform Bauteil. Es hat sich verwunden wie so eine Fußbodenleiste, die 4m lang durch die Pampa getragen wird.

Nach elendigem auf und nieder hab ich dann eine neue Druckstrebe auf Garantie bekommen, mich hat das Ding aber so angekotzt, mit den mittlerweile verhassten blauen Sternchen, dass ich den Rahmen kurzerhand mausgrau lackiert habe. Die Spraydose hatte ich zufällig zur Hand.
Und dann ist der Rahmen, trotz eigentlich zu straffer Feder dauernd durchgeschlagen, der war so degressiv, keine Ahnung warum die sowas gebaut haben.

Im Endeffekt wollte ich den Rahmen dann nicht mehr haben, jedesmal wenn ich draufgesessen bin (ich hab einfach nicht zu dem Ding gepasst, Sitzposition, Fahrverhalten, alles war ********) hab ich mich geärgert.

Und dann hab ich das Teil bei ebay verramscht. Hab ungefähr 500 in den Sand gesetzt(als Student ist das ne Menge Holz, mir tat es aber weniger um die Kohle, als um die dafür vorher notwendige Arbeitszeit weh), was will man mit nem 1.5 Reducer wenn man keinen 1.5 Rahmen hat etc.

Glücklicherweise hat mir ein Forenmitglied sehr günstig nen supergeilen, neuwertigen Santa Cruz Heckler Rahmen mit einigem Zubehör verkauft. Und das ganze wesentlich günstiger als der Wheeler davor. Damit bin ich dann glücklich geworden.

Grüße Znarf


----------



## Nasi (6. Juni 2007)

Hi,

die Syntace P6 Sattelstütze aus Carbon.

Die Stütze selber ist klasse, wenn man den Sattel aber ein paar mal rein und rausgezogen hat, schaut die Stütze aus, unter aller Kanone.
War aber mein Fehler, dass ich die Empfindlichkeit nicht bedacht hatte.
Nach 4 Woche kaufe ich mir nun eine aus Alu

Nasi


----------



## __Dani__ (6. Juni 2007)

thx für den tipp aber was meinst du mit dem 
Alex DM 24 rims weiss nich was das ist aber hab verstanden falls des bei dem bike enthalten ist dann soll ich des gleich umtauschen also des ding und gegen was?
thx für die antwort im voraus
mfg dani


----------



## Y33driver (6. Juni 2007)

Also das schlimste was ich je gekauft habe war ein Shimano LX innenlager und die passende Oktalink Kurbel. Die Kurbel war fürs erste gut aber das Lager hatte nichtmal 200 KM gehalten.


----------



## Master | Torben (6. Juni 2007)

honk2k schrieb:


> die Magura Julie ist ja auch nicht grad die Bremse schlecht hin von daher...



Moment zur Klarstellung: du fährst ne Julie mit Formula Scheiben?! Und die Scheibe hast du auf Garantie getauscht bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## honk2k (6. Juni 2007)

ja so schauts aus, ich habe das bike von meinem Händler aber schon mit diesen Formula Scheiben gekauft. Mein Händler ist sowie so einer der größten Chaoten. Also ich habs halt mehr oder weniger über die Händlergarantie tauschen lassen. Er hat die Scheibe dann eingeschickt, natürlich ohne etwas von der Magura zu erwähnen, bis jetzt ist aber noch nichts passiert, sind mittlerweile 3 Monate.

mfg Simon

@ Dani, hast ne PM, ich will den Fred hier nich unötig voll spamen


----------



## __Dani__ (6. Juni 2007)

Wer ist fred und was ist ne Pm??????

mfg dani


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (6. Juni 2007)

das kommt in meine Signatur


----------



## honk2k (6. Juni 2007)

Du bist fies^^


----------



## tHebIkeRmaN (10. Juni 2007)

Mein Fehlkauf war ein Scott YZ2 ( IN DER  L!!!!!!!!)
Schlechte Gabel, globiger Rahmen und und und.
Jetzt habe ich (zum Glück) ein neues!


----------



## Il Capitano (24. Juni 2007)

Tiso Schaltwerksröllchen rot eloxiert 1 Woche gefahren, dann: bayrische meisterschft in frammersbach siffwetter, schlammanteil über 70% 
am tag danach beim putzen tat sich nichts mehr:die lager im a**** haben sich total festgefressen 


außerdem die eloxalschicht war schon zt noch der 1. fahrt weg


----------



## Chris82 (6. Juli 2007)

Hab mir im März die Kassette wechseln lassen (von Shimano XT auf Sram 990). nach ca. 100 km hatte ich andauern Schaltprobleme. Dachte erst das die Schaltung verstellt war aber nach einigen Minuten in denen ich versucht hab sie einzustellen bemerkte ich das ein Zahn eines der Kränze verbogen war (er zeigte nach aussen - kann also nicht durch stürz oder änliches passiert sein). Hab dann bei Stadler eine neue Kassette bekommen. Nun musste ich heute wieder feststellen das das zweitgrößte Blatt wieder verbogen ist. auch nach aussen. Die Shimano Kassette hat mindestens 3000 km ohne Schäden überstanden. und das mistige Sram Zeugs hält noch nocht mal 1000 km.

Hab ich nun einen Monster-Tritt  
Seit ihr alles Puschen (ich kenne bestimmt 20 Mann die die gleiche Kassette fahren)  
ist das ein seltener Zufall von 2 Produktionsfehlern  
oder einfach Konstruktionsfeher (den ihr nicht habt)  

Für mich steht jedenfalls fest Sram kommt mir nicht mehr so schnell ans Rad


----------



## axl65 (6. Juli 2007)

Chris82 schrieb:


> Hab mir im März die Kassette wechseln lassen (von Shimano XT auf Sram 990). nach ca. 100 km hatte ich andauern Schaltprobleme. Dachte erst das die Schaltung verstellt war aber nach einigen Minuten in denen ich versucht hab sie einzustellen bemerkte ich das ein Zahn eines der Kränze verbogen war (er zeigte nach aussen - kann also nicht durch stürz oder änliches passiert sein). Hab dann bei Stadler eine neue Kassette bekommen. Nun musste ich heute wieder feststellen das das zweitgrößte Blatt wieder verbogen ist. auch nach aussen. Die Shimano Kassette hat mindestens 3000 km ohne Schäden überstanden. und das mistige Sram Zeugs hält noch nocht mal 1000 km.
> 
> Hab ich nun einen Monster-Tritt
> Seit ihr alles Puschen (ich kenne bestimmt 20 Mann die die gleiche Kassette fahren)
> ...



Mensch Chris,ich glaube das muss an was anderem liegen.Meine Kassetten,jetzt ist die zweite drauf,funzen einwandfrei.Und Du kennst ja auch die anderen Sram-Piloten,da hatte noch keiner Probleme!!!
Aber Du weisst was du tust,mal sehen ob es jetzt besser wird!!!
Habe ja das rattern beim Nightride gehört.

Obwohl,ich denke es liegt am Rahmen!!! 

axl


----------



## wasi04 (10. Juli 2007)

Mein größter Fehlkauf:das war ein fully aus em baumarkt kopmplett deore vorne mechanische scheibenbremse hinten v-Brakes ne RST gabel für ganze 600 euro das teil war schrott habe mehr geld reingesteckt wie es gekostet hat bin dann aber auf ein HT umgestiegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## underfrange (10. Juli 2007)

ein Ht auch ausm Baumarkt???????


----------



## wasi04 (10. Juli 2007)

nein vom Fachhändler habe gelernt


----------



## UliT (11. Juli 2007)

Größter Fehlkauf?

Conti Explorer, einfach nur beschi...
minderwertiger Fullyrahmen, naja sollte ja unbedingt ein Fully sein!
diverse Funktacho aus der Grabbelkiste!
Magura Julie, bremste eher bescheiden

Mfg

p.s. teuerster Fehlkauf: VW Golf


----------



## BlueCloud (11. Juli 2007)

UliT schrieb:


> Größter Fehlkauf?
> 
> p.s. teuerster Fehlkauf: VW Golf



 ....meiner fährt noch *g*

Alu-schrauben
manitou skareb


----------



## Cpace (11. Juli 2007)

Öhm bin vor Fehlkäufen eigentlich immer verschont geblieben ^^ A Propos kaufen: Heute ist Flohmarkt und ein Kumpel von mir will unbedingt den Riesenbolzenschneider den ich dort letzte Wiche gesehen habe ^^ Gleich mal hingehen.


----------



## dioXxide (11. Juli 2007)

Cpace schrieb:


> Öhm bin vor Fehlkäufen eigentlich immer verschont geblieben ^^ A Propos kaufen: Heute ist Flohmarkt und ein Kumpel von mir will unbedingt den Riesenbolzenschneider den ich dort letzte Wiche gesehen habe ^^ Gleich mal hingehen.



Und damit will er sich dann ein neues Bike am Bahnhof "kaufen"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasAS (11. Juli 2007)

> Größter Fehlkauf?
> 
> Conti Explorer, einfach nur beschi...




Da schliess ich mich einfach mal an.


----------



## perprider (18. Juli 2007)

Troy Lee Designs Schienbeinschoner fÃ¼r 25â¬! VerarbeitungsqualitÃ¤t ist mint, sie halten nicht (nur 2 bÃ¤nder), und sind in der uni grÃ¶Ãe viel zu klein. die richtigen fÃ¼r 80â¬ oder was die kosten mÃ¶gen vielleicht ganz gut sein, die kleinen sind es nicht!!!!!! Habe sie zurÃ¼ckgeschickt und besitze jetzt oneal rocker dh. Bin mehr als zufrieden!!!!!!


----------



## RonnyS (18. Juli 2007)

Y33driver schrieb:


> Also das schlimste was ich je gekauft habe war ein Shimano LX innenlager und die passende Oktalink Kurbel. Die Kurbel war fürs erste gut aber das Lager hatte nichtmal 200 KM gehalten.


----------



## RonnyS (18. Juli 2007)

Cpace schrieb:


> Öhm bin vor Fehlkäufen eigentlich immer verschont geblieben ^^ A Propos kaufen: Heute ist Flohmarkt und ein Kumpel von mir will unbedingt den Riesenbolzenschneider den ich dort letzte Wiche gesehen habe ^^ Gleich mal hingehen.


----------



## Whiteeagle (19. Juli 2007)

fully rahmen fÃ¼r 250â¬, 1 woche gehalten, dann gebrochen..


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (24. Juli 2007)

"Rock schrott" Judy TT!!

die gabel ist nach dem ersten winter total im Ar... gewesen, keine Ahnung warum aber sie hatte am ende von eigentlichen 100mm noch 20mm genutzt und war Tonnen schwer!


----------



## Der böse Wolf (24. Juli 2007)

Magura Ronin 80mm Zäh wie Kaugummi das Teil.

Wippermann 9X irgendwas. Die Edelstahlkette. Die hatten wohl den Fertigungsprozess nicht so recht in den Griff bekommen. Erste Kette beim Antreten ohne Schalten gerissen, anstandslos ne zweite bekommen, zweite gerissen (gleiche Situation), danach wollte ich se nicht mehr haben und habe ne extraleichte Standardkette von Wippermann bekommen. Sie wollten mir sogar nochmal eine Edelstahlkette umsonst schicken aber das ist ja lebensgefährlich, also hab ich sie nichtmal mehr für lulu haben wollen.


----------



## mr.popel (30. Juli 2007)

scott reflex fx irgendwass
scheibenbremsen am arsc*
hinterbau wackelt
pedal ausgerissen whaaaaaa


----------



## Grizzly71 (30. Juli 2007)

Magura Clara ....war meine erste hydraulische Scheibenbremse.
Bei längeren Abfahrten ging irgendwann nichts mehr .....war nicht unbedingt vertrauenserweckend.


----------



## Pif (30. Juli 2007)

Ciclosport CM 436M drahtlos. Kann den Sender so hoch befestigen wie ich will und den Magnet so nah dran wie möglich, nach maximal 2km setzt die Übertragung aus.  
Versuch jetzt nen CM 2xx Sender (Kabel) und wenns dann nicht geht, kauf ich nix gebrauchtes mehr bei der Bucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Costen (30. Juli 2007)

SRAM Umwerfer... Bei Regen ist mir das Ding wegerutscht und hat gleich noch dicke Kratzer in meine Kurbel gehauen  Naja jetzt ist Shimano XT am werk  

Dann habe ich mir 2003 mal ein Bike bei Real gekauft für 99  naja einmal Gelände gefahren da war es reif für die Presse  (Damals hatte ich noch keine Ahnung)

mfg
Costen


----------



## polo (30. Juli 2007)

wie kann denn ein umwerfer "wegrutschen"?


----------



## Costen (30. Juli 2007)

Der Umwerfer ist mit der Halterung verutscht... Und wie du gelesen hast meine Kurbeln gleich mit in Arsch gemacht......


----------



## polo (30. Juli 2007)

aber der umwerfer kann doch nix dafür, daß er nicht richtig befestigt wurde.


----------



## Costen (30. Juli 2007)

Was auch immer ich denke es ist klar was ich meine.....

PS. Er war richtig Fest......


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (30. Juli 2007)

Rahmentasche von Rose!
einmal benutzt seit her liegt sie in der Kiste und verschimmelt!
seit her nur noch mit Rucksack unterwegs


----------



## Raggaman (30. Juli 2007)

Absoluter fehlkauf war der Sachs Centera Umwerfer (war aus theroplast), habe 3 Stueck gehabt und einen davon nur kurz gefahren, den die hatten die angewohnheit an der schnelle einfach wegzubrachen. Somit hatte ich zwei Umwerfer schon beim versuchten anbau verloren, und ja der dritte ist mir bei ner abfahrt abgefatzt....,bei vierten mal wo ich bei meinen damaligen haendler war gab er mir schon kein Centera mehr sondern nen Sachs Neos aus geschidenten alu umsonst als entschaedigung dafuer das ich soviel probs hatte. 

Zweiter fehlkauf war ein 99er Race Face Real Seal steuerlager, von wegen canada und schau wetter und fette drops..., der hat ja nicht mal Cross Country bedingungen durchgehalten....

Dritter fehlkauf eine Marzocchi MX Comp Bj 2002, Ventilkappen gewinde schlampig geschitten (luft verlust), und bei ner tour dampfer nach unten durch geknallt riesen oel puetzte und gabel unfahrbar durfte heim schieben...


----------



## Stiffler2409 (30. Juli 2007)

Ärgere mich zu Zeit über die Mirage EvoX die ich bis jetzt noch kein einziges mal gefahren bin. Hab mir das Endurance Kit zugelegt. 

Gut soweit, koffer auf, Lampen ausprobiert, alles funktioniert wunderbar! 

Am nächsten Tag wollte ich mir die Helmhalterung auf den Helm machen und mal ne Testfahrt starten. Lampe an der Helmhalterung befestigt, an geschalten, alles prima bis jetzt und plötzlich beim abschalten der Lampe hat die Dimmfunktion nicht mehr funktioniert und sie ließ sich auch nicht mehr abschalten. Also Akku abgezogen, neu dran gesteckt und überhaupt keine Reaktion mehr. So ein Scheiß dachte ich und hab gleich den Händler kontaktiert und es auf Reklamation zurüch geschickt.

Ein paar Tage später, neue Lampe da. Ausprobiert und gleich beim ersten mal anschalten hat die Dimmfunktion nicht mehr Funktioniert. Ich nachgedacht woran es noch liegen könnte* grübel*. Hab dann mal das Verlängerungskabel abgemacht und sie funktionierte wieder. 

Ich bei Sigma angerufen und gefragt ob sie mir ein neues Verlängerungskabel schicken könnten. Ein paar tage später war es da. Lampe angeschlossen, ging auch an und aus, Dimmfunktion ging auch, ich zufrieden. Lampe noch zwei dreimal an und aus gemacht und dann war ritze im Schacht. Lampe wieß keinerlei Reaktionen auf. 

Ich hätte heulen können da ich mir die Lampe extra für nen Nacht-Race geholt habe, was jetzt ende dieser Woche stattfindet soll und ich hab bis jetzt keine funktionierende Lampe.

Ich also wieder bei Sigma angerufen und das Problem geschildert. Die Antwort von Sigma war zwar freundlich und kompetent aber dennoch wurde mir net so richtig geholfen. Ich nachgefragt ob denn schon öfters das Problem mit der Evo X aufgetaucht sei und sie sagen ja. Es gab woll schon einige Probleme mit den Leuchtmitteln die ziemlich schnell kaputt gehen sollen. Dann sagten sie noch ich soll die Lampe zu ihnen einschicken.

Gut, da ich ja sehr wenig Zeit habe und ich die Lampe dringend benötige hab ich mir so gedacht dann probier ich es mal mit einem neuen Leuchtmittel. 

Also auf in die Stadt.

War bestimmt in 10 Geschäften und niemand hatte so ein Leuchtmittel bis ich ein Shop gefunden hatte der sie mir hätte bestellen können für 16.
Ich erschrocken was das kostet  und soviel war ich auch nicht bereit für was auszugeben was nicht durch mein Verschulden defekt gegangen ist.
Naja, jetzt steh ich nach zwei Wochen immer noch ohne eine funktionierende Evo X da. Hab heute ein Päckchen fertig gemacht und zu Sigma geschickt. Nun bin ich mal gespannt ob noch bis zum großen Finale alles gut wird.
So dann...!

MfG


----------



## josch-vr6 (30. Juli 2007)

nope innenlager!!! größter scheiß..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammbader (5. August 2007)

Ciclo Master CM 434

Er addiert die Höhenmeter schon ab dem Heimatort.

Ich meinte, die Hm werden erst addiert, wenn man losfährt. Aber es werden die mit dem Auto zurückgelegten Hm ab dem Heimatort hinzugezählt.

Eigentlich hätte ich gedacht, ich stelle den Höhenmesser auf die Heimathöhe ein, fahre mit dem Auto los und habe dann eine ziemlich genaue Höhe des Startpunktes.
Jetzt den Tacho eingeklickt und ab hier zählt der Tacho die Höhenmeter zusammen solange ich mit dem Rad fahre.

Es ist aber so, dass er immer ab dem Reset zählt. Mit dem Reset stellt er sich aber auf die eingegebene Heimathöhe zurück. Deshalb muss ich jetzt vor jeder Messung am Startpunkt manuell die  Höhe eingeben

Wie ist das bei Sigma?

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Danny_Jena (5. August 2007)

Der Sigma BC 2006 MHR fängt nur eingeklickt an zu zählen.


----------



## thaper (5. August 2007)

truvativ. michelin c32.


----------



## Schlammbader (5. August 2007)

Danny_Jena schrieb:


> Der Sigma BC 2006 MHR fängt nur eingeklickt an zu zählen.


Ja, ja. Der Ciclo Master zählt auch erst, wenn das Rad fährt. Aber er nimmt dann als Grundlage die Höhe des Resets und nicht die Höhe bei der die erste Radumdrehung stattgefunden hat.

Wenn ich beispielsweise bei 500hm ins Auto steige und auf 800m fahre. Zeigt der Tacho am Parkplatz in den Bergen noch immer 0 gefahren hm. Sobald ich aber losgefahren bin, sind es schon 300hm. 
Eine Ideale Möglichkeit um hm zu sammeln. Aber in der praktischen Handhabung schrecklich.


----------



## Schwarzwild (5. August 2007)

Danny_Jena schrieb:


> Der Sigma BC 2006 MHR fängt nur eingeklickt an zu zählen.



Aber der soll doch einen "Hiking-Modus" haben, also auch für Wanderer etc. geeignet sein, da wird man ihn doch wohl nicht einklicken müssen.


----------



## Danny_Jena (5. August 2007)

@Schlammbader
Jetzt bin ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr sicher wie sich das beim Sigma verhällt. Ich starte meine Touren meist vom Heimatort. Das kann ich aber morgen mal genau checken sofern es bis dahin kein anderer genau wusste. Allerdings setzt er beim "Tages-Reset" (Tages-Km/Hm etc) nicht die aktuelle Höhe zurück. 



Schwarzwild schrieb:


> Aber der soll doch einen "Hiking-Modus" haben, also auch für Wanderer etc. geeignet sein, da wird man ihn doch wohl nicht einklicken müssen.



Für den Hiking Modus muss er auch eingeklickt werden. Dafür gibt es eine zweite Halterung, ähnlich der Lenkerhalterung nur flacker mit einer kleinen Schlinge zum um den Arm hängen. Den Modus hab ich allerding nur kurz getestet. Ich bin eher reiner Biker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeeDoo (6. August 2007)

mein größter fehlkauf war der sigma bc 1106  funzt nicht wirklich das teil^^


----------



## robert-muc (6. August 2007)

FSA V-Drive


Jetzt nach 150km schon deutliche Verschleisspuren.
Alukettenblätter sind irgendwie nicht so ne super Sache, und schwer ist das Teil auch noch.

Fahrradanhänger: schweres Gelumpe eingeladen, 10% hochgepowert und rumms hats die Kupplung zerlegt und ich durfte dem Sch... nachlaufen.War ja nur mein PC da drin, gar nicht teuer damals als Schüler.Zum Glück hab ichs noch erwischt und gröbsten Schaden verhindert.Ersatzdeichsel/kupplung bestand aus viel selbergeschweißtem Winkelstahl, einem Brett und einem Stahlseil als Sicherung und einer ausreichenden Menge an Schlauchklemmen, Kabelbindern und Schweißdraht.

Plastik-Böbbelhupe.Taugt nix, sieht beschissen aus und der Bastelinstinkt führte dazu diese mit einer Kartuschenpumpe zu verheiraten was zu spontaner Kleinteileemission führte, aber keine nenneswerten Geräusche verursachte ausser meinem Fluchen.

Shimano Positron Schaltwerk, so einen Rotz hab ich selten erlebt.Dauerkaputt, funktionierte beschissen und war auch ansonsten eine grobe Krankheit.

Irgendwelche billigen Bremsgummis für Zangenbremsen damals, erst passierte gar nix dann machts *rotsch* und verklemmt die Sache dermassen dass es die Bremse verbiegt.

Und natürlich so Sachen wie billige Luftpumpe macht alles ausser Luft komprimieren, Aldi Radhandschuhe "Polster" deren Kanten man nach 15min Fahren an meiner Handfläche sehen konnte und sehr sehr unangenehm waren, ein billiger Tacho dessen Sensorbefestigungsgummi nach 4 Wochen spröde wurde so dass es den Sensor eingespeicht hat und alles zerlegte, Shimano Schleifsteine für V-Brake (wenn ich Metall spanabhebend bearbeiten will geh ich in die Werkstatt), HS22 Raceline gebraucht (fürs Stadtbike, leider hatte das dann aber Dualcontrols), Billige Lampe (mit automatischer Selbstzerlegung folgend dem ersten Schlagloch und auch sonst absolut fehlender Lichtwirkung), usw...

Irgendeine Blinklöampe.Blinkt mit ca. 3Hz, sieht beschissen aus und treibt jeden hinterhefahrenden absolut zum Wahnsinn, nachdem ich einmal hinter sowas herfahren musste für 30min hab ich das Teil dann einer besseren Verwertung zugeführt (=Bauteilekiste), da man sowas keinem zumuten kann.

Dann noch irgendwleche VP Billigplastikpedale fürs Stadtrad.Nach 200km derbstes Spiel (3-4mm!) weil "Lager" = Metall auf Kunststoff, ohne Fett.Ganz toll.Mit etwas viel Wucht in den Schrottbehälter gefeuert so dass es mir noch ne an der Wand daneben angelehnte Glasscheibe zerdonnert hat.

Saccon Cantibremse mitsamt Plastikhebel.Selbiger war nach 10 Jahren minimal spröde so dass er den gewaltigen Kräften bedingt durch die absolut unterirdische Bremswirkung nicht mehr standhalten konnte und ich das Ding in der Hand hatte.

Kinderwagen meiner Schwester: Naben beinhalten ein "Lager" gleichen Prinzips, ca. 60% der Speichen klapperten lose rum, Bremse tut alles nur nicht bremsen und der Rest der Schüssel ist so fürn Arsch dass ich da inzwischen einige (zu viele!) Elektroden verschweißt hab um das Objekt am Zerfallen zu hindern.

Irgendein gebrauchtes MTB mit einer unsäglich beschissenen Suntourgabel (Elastos innen drin, und ne Stahlfeder unter dem Faltenbalg!).An der hab ich meinen Bastelinstinkt soweit ausgelebt dass die gegen Ende eine halbwegs funktionierende hydraulische Dämpfung hatte (einstellbar:Auf mitm Schälbohrer nen Loch aufbohren, zu ne neue Scheibe davorschweißen) und halbwegs ging, auch wenn die Druckstufe höllisch stark war (weil identisch mit der Zugstufe) und das Ding geölt hat wie nen russischer Panzer, brauchte so 50ml Motoröl/100km).Bin damit sogar schon etwas im Gelände rumgeheizt und versucht von einer Skateboardrampe zu springen was interessanterweise ohne üblen Crash abging.

Billiges Baumarkt-Fully welches mir meine Eltern geschenkt hatten nachdem mein altes Rad wieder gestohlen wurde (die meintens wohl gut und wussten nicht was sie da taten).Mann war das eine Krankheit, echt das übelste.Hat nicht lang gedauert bis mir diese Gabel derart auf den Hintern ging dass ich Standrohre und Tauchrohre verschweißt hab (ist ja billiger St37 nennenswerter Stärke, und vorallem übelsten Gewichts) und den Dämpfer mit der Rohrzange so stark vorgespannt hab dass er starr blieb.So konnte man wenigstens mal 5km in die Stadt fahren, sofern man vorher nicht weniger ale eine halbe Stunde rumgepfuscht hat.Spätestens nach 10km war aber wieder der alte Zustand wieder hergestellt.
Sattelhöhe notgedrungen weit unten damit man wenigstens mit den Schuhen bremsen konnte, denn die Vbrakes taten alles (Hupen, kaputtgehen, seltsame Geräusche erzeugen) nur bremsten nie.Hatte gegen Ende erfolgreich alte Weinmann Seitenzugbremsen installiert, die waren wenigstens vorhersehbar schlecht und klemmten nicht manchmal mit brutaler Gewalt fest (hat mich paarmal abgelegt).

So viel hab ich noch nie an irgendwas rumgeschraubt, geschweißt und anderweitig gepfuscht wie an dem Abfall, und so wenig Spass hat auch noch nix gemacht.Da bin ich lieber mit dem 40 Jahre alten Eingang-Hercules meines Vaters rumgefahren, das ging wenigstens immer gleich schlecht.


----------



## stephan- (7. August 2007)

Köstlicher Text hier über mir, du hast echt eine mords Geduld


----------



## CubeeDoo (7. August 2007)

echt klasse text robert  man sollte es verfilmen lassen^^ hab mächtig abgelacht...hab mir bildlich vorgestellt wie du in einem schuppen stehst und die seltsamsten werkzeuge hast, um dem billigschrott in irgendeiner weise noch funktion zu entlocken *gg*

wenn ich mal meine rockshox reba sl zusammenschweißen lassen möchte, weiß ich ja an wen ich mich wenden kann 

mir ist letztens eine 15 LED lampe vom rad abgeflogen. Das war mitten auf der Straße und ich hatte noch kurz überlegt ob ich einfach weiterfahren soll....das ding geht mir schon seit dem ersten tag auf den geist. sie funktioniert zwar, aber hält nicht besonders gut und im wald sieht man kaum was damit.


----------



## BlueCloud (7. August 2007)

Danny_Jena schrieb:


> Der Sigma BC 2006 MHR fängt nur eingeklickt an zu zählen.


und wo ist da das problem?das du ihn erst einklinken musst?


----------



## CubeeDoo (7. August 2007)

es ist mir schon öfters passiert, dass ich einen berg erklimmen wollte und dabei ziemlich langsam war um ne linie zu suchen. mein sigma hatte dann wohl gedacht ich stehe und hat aufgehört zu zählen. bis der dann wieder in gang war, war ich schon oben.


----------



## Danny_Jena (7. August 2007)

rotkind86 schrieb:


> und wo ist da das problem?das du ihn erst einklinken musst?



Wenn du die Beiträge nich nur für sich selbst lesen würdest, hättest du wohl gemerkt, dass das die Antwort auf den Post von Schlammbader drüber war.

Mit dem Sigma bin ich total zufrieden 

@CubeeDoo

Da gibts nur eine Möglichkeit: mehr in die Pedale treten ;p


----------



## free-for-ride (7. August 2007)

@robert-muc

sorry aber wer nur billigschrott kauft hat auch nichts anderes verdient
kaufst sachen die keiner geschenkt haben möchte und wunderst dich wenn nix funktioniert


----------



## robert-muc (7. August 2007)

@free-for-ride:

Gesammelte Katastrophen der letzten 10 Jahre...
Das wenigste hab ich selber gekauft, eigentlich fast nur billiges Kleinzeug.Ok, die FSA Kurbel ist bei meinem neuen Bike dran gewesen, dass die so wenig haltbar ist hab ich echt nicht erwartet.

Das meiste waren Geschenke von Leuten, die nicht wussten was sie da für einen Abfall gekauft haben...Hätte schon lieber anderes gekauft wenn ich denn Geld gehabt hätte.

Achja, so klappte das mit dem Anhänger nach erster provisorischer Reparatur, wurde aber nochmal deutlich verbessert:



Man beachte die reichliche Verwendung undefinierten Drahtes als Sicherung für die provisorische Kupplung (welche eine Schraubzwinge beinhaltete)...


----------



## free-for-ride (7. August 2007)

axo, kann man ja nicht wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (7. August 2007)

Aldi-Standluftpumpe: größter schrott ever, das ding pumpt weniger luft als ne teleskop-minipumpe, der schlauch ist 2 mal am rohr abgerissen, die ganze scheißße is undicht und das manometer lässt zuwünschen übrig( es hält genau so lange wie man es umtauschen kann, danach bewegt es sich nicht mehr)


----------



## nein (7. August 2007)

mavic 317 fürn dirt-rad (hinten)

war nach 3 tagen nur noch krumm


----------



## Bener (8. August 2007)

selber schuld!


----------



## free-for-ride (8. August 2007)

die 317 ist auch nicht für dirt

wie mein vorredner schon sagte: selber schuld


----------



## nein (8. August 2007)

das weiss ich ja mittlerweile auch, dass die felge total ungeeignet war...

aber zu der zeit (ich war 14) hatte ein einfach kein geld für was bessere, und hab das billigste genommen was ich kriegen konnte....


----------



## Agent-Smith (8. August 2007)

DaBomb Grenade
nach 3 Monaten gerissen, dann neuen bekommen und gleich wieder gerissen, jetzt mal warten ob ich wieder einen bekomm  
CMP Firestorm nach nichtmal 3 Wochen gerissen, Rahmen hab ich aber auf Garantie umgetauscht und jetzt steht der Sch... im Keller

Hoffentlich hält mein DMR


----------



## nein (8. August 2007)

Agent-Smith schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hält mein DMR



  von denen ist doch bekannt, dass sie nicht gerade die stabilesten sind...


----------



## Agent-Smith (9. August 2007)

im ernst jetzt ?
und wenn, immer mal wieder nen neuen Rahmen isch au ned schlecht


----------



## Allan (9. August 2007)

nope chainsmoker pedale... nie so oft abgerutscht

im gegenzug sehr lohnenswertes teil : schienbeinschützer von dainese


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (9. August 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> Aldi-Standluftpumpe: größter schrott ever, das ding pumpt weniger luft als ne teleskop-minipumpe, der schlauch ist 2 mal am rohr abgerissen, die ganze scheißße is undicht und das manometer lässt zuwünschen übrig( es hält genau so lange wie man es umtauschen kann, danach bewegt es sich nicht mehr)



Das beste haste vergessen: klick


----------



## nein (9. August 2007)

ich glaub die pumpe hatten wir mal... die war allerdings nach wenigen tagen auch kapott, sodass ich von der gesundheitlichen belastung nicht mitkriegen konnte^^


----------



## Cy-baer (9. August 2007)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von Marsmann
> Aldi-Standluftpumpe: größter schrott ever, das ding pumpt weniger luft als ne teleskop-minipumpe, der schlauch ist 2 mal am rohr abgerissen, die ganze scheißße is undicht und das manometer lässt zuwünschen übrig( es hält genau so lange wie man es umtauschen kann, danach bewegt es sich nicht mehr)
> 
> Das beste haste vergessen: klick



Boa ist das krass. Kontaktgift, erbgutverändernd, krebserregend macht impotent, da haben sie nichts ausgelassen und das für 2,99. Wird jetzt wahrscheinlich als Kampfstoff in den Iran geliefert die Pumpe ;-)


----------



## Der_Graf (12. August 2007)

1. Nobby Nic für 40 euro, bei dem verschleiß meint man ich würde vorn (^^) und hinten nur mit blockierenden reifen fahrn...und da geben die von schwalbe noch an so nen tollen neuen (teuren..) reifen zu haben...
2. lackstift beim ATU, für 7,50...
2 tage später hagebau: 4 


----------



## Schoasdromme (28. Dezember 2007)

SCOTT OCTANE.
Abgebrochen...


----------



## sunboy (28. Dezember 2007)

Blubb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Dezember 2007)

'ne minipumpe bei aldi - damit bekommt man NICHTS aufgepumpt. zu allem überfluss klemmt man sich an dem teil die finger ein...


----------



## balu91 (28. Dezember 2007)

jo ^^ mein Nitrous 10 von 2005. Der Rahmen und so alles Tip Top nur die Komponenten... da ich damals noch net so in der szene tätig war. Aber jetz nächste woche isses dann soweit, denn hab ichs wie ich es haben will...

1. Dämpfer kacke... immer durchgeschlagen 
2. Gabel ******** auch durchgehaun
3. keine KeFü dran 
4. Bremsen---> hayes, überhitzt und keine bremsleistung...
5.noch so n paar kleinere sachen wie reifen und so...


----------



## stephan- (28. Dezember 2007)

balu91 schrieb:


> 1. Dämpfer kacke... immer durchgeschlagen
> 2. Gabel ******** auch durchgehaun



  Wie wärs wenn man mal härtere Federn verbaut (oder abnimmt)? Ist doch nicht so schwer.  



> 3. keine KeFü dran



Das hätt ich natürlich direkt zurück gegeben, was glauben die eigentlich???



> 4. Bremsen---> hayes, überhitzt und keine bremsleistung...



Komisch, mit meinen Hayes bin ich bisher immer zum Stillstand gekommen, auch wenn es steil bergab ging. Gegen überhitzen hilft wieder abnehmen.


----------



## balu91 (28. Dezember 2007)

bei nem air dämpfe lassen sich shclecht andere federn einbauen ^^ und auch mit mehr luftdruck durch den FW gerauscht... war einfach nich des wahre genauso wie mit der gabel manitou halt ansprechverhalten war genauso schlecht un tunuing oder ähnliches wollt ich net amchen... mit brunox gings zwar ein "bisschen" besser aber hat mri zuviel ärger gemacht bin jetz auf marzocchi unterwegs... und meine bremsen... nach nem 2 min ritt warn die durch is einfach alles nich so des wahre


----------



## toncoc (28. Dezember 2007)

Chris82 schrieb:


> Hab mir im März die Kassette wechseln lassen (von Shimano XT auf Sram 990). nach ca. 100 km hatte ich andauern Schaltprobleme. Dachte erst das die Schaltung verstellt war aber nach einigen Minuten in denen ich versucht hab sie einzustellen bemerkte ich das ein Zahn eines der Kränze verbogen war (er zeigte nach aussen - kann also nicht durch stürz oder änliches passiert sein). Hab dann bei Stadler eine neue Kassette bekommen. Nun musste ich heute wieder feststellen das das zweitgrößte Blatt wieder verbogen ist. auch nach aussen. Die Shimano Kassette hat mindestens 3000 km ohne Schäden überstanden. und das mistige Sram Zeugs hält noch nocht mal 1000 km.
> 
> Hab ich nun einen Monster-Tritt
> Seit ihr alles Puschen (ich kenne bestimmt 20 Mann die die gleiche Kassette fahren)
> ...




sram kassette (die rote, keine ahnung von der nummer):
keine 500km, da waren das 2. und 3. größte ritzel verbogen - schalten in diesem bereich ne glückssache, kettenklemmer inkl.
x-9 schaltwerke der jahre 2005/2006
verziehen sich unter kettenzug, d.h. man wirft trotz bestandenem push-pull-test die kette zwischen kassette und laufrad (speichen). dabei hats mir jetzt schon 2 mal den käfig verzogen.

auch bei mir vorerst kein sram mehr, bis die mit dem plastikkrams aufhören.


tune stützen:
frickelige konstruktion, aber das ist ja machbar
aber die feine eloxalschocht in scandium-rahmen - unklemmbar scheinbar (jedenfalls beim ghost und quantec).


messerspeichen in freeride lrs
wer kommt bei canyon auf sowas?


20-30% der bisher gekauften schwalbe schläuche diffundieren tierisch luft.
jedenfalls nach ein paar tagen platt, ohne das ein loch feststellbar wäre.
ventilwechsel ohne erfolg - seitdem wieder conti und keine probleme (ich unterhalte 7 bikes, daher etwas mehr verbrauch)


zefal standpumpen
standig ab 7 bar die dichtung des kolbens gefetzt.
sks kann das besser


sigma tachos aller art bis 2006
tierische funktionsprobleme, nervendes geräusch wenn der magnet vorbeikommt, trittfrequenz beim 1600er - ein witz - hat nie mehr als 1h funktioniert
polar ist mir zu teuer - hac habe ich zum glück keine probleme mit gehabt, da aufgrund der erfahrungen meiner kumpels nie gekauft, also ab 2007 ohne tacho (oder die sigma reste bis zum exitus aufbrauchen - für den puls suunto, funktioniert super)


xtr kubel 2006, kettenblätter
extrem schlechtes verschleißverhalten,  sauteurer ersatz
vom hörensagen sollte die xt nicht bedeutend besser sein, also auf lx umgerüstet


kmc x10sl kette
nach 200km ziemliche schaltprobleme auf xtr 
nach 500km verschlissen (lehre), danach war auch das ritzelpaket im popo, obs an der kette lag?
das zweite ritzelpaket hat auf shimano hg ketten immer so 5tkm gehalten, hier nur 2tkm, davon die letzten 500 auf der kmc


manitou skareb super
viel zu weich, bei 90kg kein wiegetritt möglich


campa veloce alu tretlager
200km - achse lose, durch stahlverion ersetzt - hält seit 5tkm


ritchey zero steuersatz
undicht, keine 500km, gegen cane creek cartridge gewechselt


alle teile, die bei gesalzenen preisen rostende schrauben besitzen (z.b. ritchey vorbauten unterhalb wcs)
sowas ist mit einfach unverständlich
rostfreie schrauben kosten ein unternehmen fast nix


und all die anderen dinge, die ich verdrängt habe und zur zeit nicht präsent sind.
jedenfalls bin ich von 2 dingen im laufe der zeit bei aller liebe zum rad weggekommen:
1. leichtbau
2. innovative neuheiten

wer meint, das spaß am radeln durch technik entsteht liegt oft falsch


----------



## thaper (28. Dezember 2007)

ich fahr seit 2 jahrn sram x9 am dhler. und hatte nie probleme damit. also ist schon das 2. schaltwerk jetzt, hab mir aber damals das neue nur gekauft weil das alte bisl verschlissen aussah. hat aber noch top funktioniert. 
die pc 970 II rennradkassette hält bei mir ebenfalls super.

bin allerdings enttäuscht von truvativ howitzer innenlager und kurbeln. die san einfach nur ********. meine holzfeller war von anfang an verzogen. das innenlager hat sich net gescheid nmontiern lassen. und hat dazu noch geknackt ohne ende. kann allerdings die shimano saint als abhilfe sehr empfehlen. zwar schwerer aber um welten schöner zu fahrn. total wartungsfrei. nur die m6 schrauben sollte man zu vernünftigen m6 schrauben austauschen. der shimpanso rotz hält net wirklich gut.


----------



## michar (28. Dezember 2007)

das problem mit den verzogenen truvativ kurbeln kenn ich...hab 4 mal truvativ holzfeller oder hussefelt sachen montiert..3 davon warn neu aus der verpackung..alle hatten einen leichten schlag....nicht tragisch..aber trotzdem


----------



## sneii500 (28. Dezember 2007)

Hi!
Hab mir mal nen NO Saint Angel rahmen gekauft.
Nach 4monaten normalen trainings und MarathonEinsatz ist die Kettenstrebe grissen,und beim Kumpel auch an der gleichen Stelle!
Und Bornemann wollte mir nen neuen schicken...tz...
Grüße!


----------



## thaper (28. Dezember 2007)

michar schrieb:


> das problem mit den verzogenen truvativ kurbeln kenn ich...hab 4 mal truvativ holzfeller oder hussefelt sachen montiert..3 davon warn neu aus der verpackung..alle hatten einen leichten schlag....nicht tragisch..aber trotzdem


ja genau das. aber das find ich bisl schwach bei ner "hochwertigen" kurbel.


----------



## masta2006 (28. Dezember 2007)

Schwalbe Fat Albert, Gute 2 Wochen gefahren, dann gemerkt das sie schleifen!   Nun jetzt sind sie an nem GT Tempest dranne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildkater (29. Dezember 2007)

masta2006 schrieb:


> Schwalbe Fat Albert, Gute 2 Wochen gefahren, dann gemerkt das sie schleifen!   Nun jetzt sind sie an nem GT Tempest dranne



nach 2 Wochen erst gemerkt???


----------



## pamami (30. Dezember 2007)

Totaler Fehlkauf !!!

Giant XTC3 bei EBAY. Nach 2 1/2 Jahren ruft die Polizei bei mir an und teilt mir mit das der Verkäufer mit gestohlener Ware gehandelt hat und sie sich gerne mal das Rad ansehen wollen.

Also das Thema Radkauf passiert bei mir nur noch im Laden oder aber beim Hersteller. Das hat man nun von der Geiz ist Geil Mentalität aber man lernt daraus.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (31. Dezember 2007)

Hab mir für den Weg zur Arbeit ein Fully, X-Force0.3 von Corratec, bestellt. War von 1799,- auf 1229.- Eronen runtergesetzt. Kam auch recht schnell. Ich mich gefreut und das Fertigmontieren angefangen, bis ich merkte, das der Dämpfer (Manitou Swinger SPV X3) zusammengefahren war. Erst dachte ich mir es wäre wegen dem Verpacken keine Luft im Dämpfer. Aber nach dem Aufpumpen stellte sich heraus, das der Dämpfer undicht war. Hab dann die Hotline des Händlers kontaktiert und man sagte mir einen Austauschdämpfer zu.
Nach ein paar Tagen kam dann eine Mail ich solle den Dämpfer unfrei zurückschicken er müsste zu Answer geschickt werden. Ich würde als Entschädigung für die Wartezeit einen kleinen Bonus bekommen.
Nach 2 Wochen bekam ich ihn dann das Paket zurück mit dem jetzt funktionierenten Dämpfer und als Bonus einen Camelpak Lobo (das nenn ich mal Klasse).
Jetzt rollt das Rad, hab aber bisher schon die Kassette getauscht gegen eine XT mit anderer Übersetzung. Die LRS werden im Frühjahr auch noch getauscht.
Steht Lite Ride Tech drauf, aber mit Light Ride ist es nicht weit her bei Deore Naben dem Gewicht. 
Die Magura Julie sind von der Bremswirkung her absolut ausreichend für mich und den Einsatzzweck aber die hintere Bremse rubbelt und quietscht bei leichteren Bremsungen wie sau. Packt aber bei schärferem Zug am Hebel sehr gut.
Ich hoffe ich kann einen totalen Fehlkauf noch abwenden (auch wenn man hier im Forum viel von Rahmenbrüchen bei Corratec lesen muss).


----------



## Chris82 (1. Januar 2008)

Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> Hab mir für den Weg zur Arbeit ein Fully, X-Force0.3 von Corratec, bestellt. War von 1799,- auf 1229.- Eronen runtergesetzt. Kam auch recht schnell. Ich mich gefreut und das Fertigmontieren angefangen, bis ich merkte, das der Dämpfer (Manitou Swinger SPV X3) zusammengefahren war. Erst dachte ich mir es wäre wegen dem Verpacken keine Luft im Dämpfer. Aber nach dem Aufpumpen stellte sich heraus, das der Dämpfer undicht war. Hab dann die Hotline des Händlers kontaktiert und man sagte mir einen Austauschdämpfer zu.
> Nach ein paar Tagen kam dann eine Mail ich solle den Dämpfer unfrei zurückschicken er müsste zu Answer geschickt werden. Ich würde als Entschädigung für die Wartezeit einen kleinen Bonus bekommen.
> Nach 2 Wochen bekam ich ihn dann das Paket zurück mit dem jetzt funktionierenten Dämpfer und als Bonus einen Camelpak Lobo (das nenn ich mal Klasse).
> Jetzt rollt das Rad, hab aber bisher schon die Kassette getauscht gegen eine XT mit anderer Übersetzung. Die LRS werden im Frühjahr auch noch getauscht.
> ...



Es scheint so als hättest du einen andere Vorstellung unter "Fehlkauf" als der Rest der Welt. Lies bitte nochmal deinen Post durch und sag mir was das Rad nicht kann was du von ihm wolltest und was Corratec nicht gemacht hat um einen Kunden zufrieden zu stellen. Das du jetzt anfängst zu "Tunen" ist nur ein Zeichen dessen, das du dir beim Kauf des Rades nicht im klaren darüber warst was du überhaupt willst.

Erst gucken dann denken dann handeln.


----------



## Chiemgau_Biker (1. Januar 2008)

Ein Deore Schaltwerk für mein altes Rad für 50


----------



## Sven_Kiel (1. Januar 2008)

*Poison Phosphor Mod. 2005-Rahmenkit für 339Öcken mit Dämpfer.
Mit normaler Fahrweise nach einem Jahr alle Lager im Dutt..die Schwinge und alles wackelte.*
Das gleiche Phänomen hat ein Kumpel von mir mit demselben Rahmen. Konstruktionsfehler oder Montagsproduktion.
Austausch der Lager brachte nur kurzfristige Lösung...aus Frust fahr ich jetzt Canyon XC seit einem Jahr...ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht...alles okay.
Ansonsten IRC-Mibro...ein echter Panne-reifen.


----------



## Fischer Florian (1. Januar 2008)

meine frau!
sie war quasi als verkäuferin meines bikes dabei! seit 3 jahren verheiratet. das bike ist bis jetzt ein traum aber die frau nervt oft!

schönes neues jahr 2008 wünsch ich euch

florian


----------



## EvilEvo (1. Januar 2008)

Ritchey Parts am neuen Bike, am schlimmsten war die Comp-Sattelstange, die nie festzukriegen war. Schwalbe Marathon XR, maximaler Preis zu minimaler Qualität, "UNPLATTBAR"  "Evolution" , mein Smart Sam hatte weniger Platten! Der Grip des Reifens ist im harten Gelände, auf Schotter und losen Trails x-mal besser als auf der Strasse, wofür er ja eigentlich gebaut ist, bei Nässe ist er kaum auf der Strasse zu halten. Herstellerangabe Gewicht 590g! Nachgewogen 790g! Verarschen kann ich mich alleine. Aber vielleicht ist Schwalbe ja so nett und überarbeitet den Reifen nochmal. Jetzt kommt erstmal ein Maxxis Flyweight 490.


----------



## EvilEvo (1. Januar 2008)

Achso, die Sram Betrügerparts, Kette PC971 Gewicht laut hersteller 298g (weiniger als XTR!) auf der Waage 340g, gleiches Spiel :Kassette, PG 970Herstellerangabe 320g, reell sinds 375g! Shimanos Angaben in der Richtung sind zwar höher, aber wenn man Shimanoparts auf die Waage legt, hat man tatsächlich die Werte von Shimano (CN7701 304g, CS-M 580 339g). Auch wenn ich der Meinung bin, das Sram-Ketten haltbarer sind, mein Vertrauen wurde gebrochen, also wieder Shimano.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kettenknecht (2. Januar 2008)

Fischer Florian schrieb:


> meine frau!
> sie war quasi als verkäuferin meines bikes dabei! seit 3 jahren verheiratet. das bike ist bis jetzt ein traum aber die frau nervt oft!


----------



## pukke (2. Januar 2008)

Fischer Florian schrieb:


> meine frau!
> sie war quasi als verkäuferin meines bikes dabei! seit 3 jahren verheiratet. das bike ist bis jetzt ein traum aber die frau nervt oft!
> 
> schönes neues jahr 2008 wünsch ich euch
> ...



das arme traum bike , ich sage nur, schützt euch vor frauen  

ich habe mal für mein 1st bike, (HARLEY) falsche fußrasten anlage für 500 euros ersteigert , konnnte sie aber gut wieder verkaufen 

euch auch ein gutes 2008.


----------



## masta2006 (2. Januar 2008)

wildkater schrieb:


> nach 2 Wochen erst gemerkt???



Ja, aber nur in den Kurvenfahrten. Hätte mir besser die Little Albert holen sollen


----------



## FrEeRiDeFrEaK92 (2. Januar 2008)

Shimano Deore XT Nabe fürs Hr, war nach 2 Monaten kaputt 
Fahre jetzt Veltec die sind genial


----------



## Aalex (2. Januar 2008)

Schwalbe Racing Ralph ... 2,25 Breite 

nach einer Woche ist mir der Hinterreifen bei einem Sprung (halber Meter MAXIMAL) einfach gerissen, der Riss ist ca 4 cm lang 

2 wochen später folgte der Vorderreifen... ebenfalls ein Riss in der Lauffläche und das auch nochim Straßenbetrieb.

Hab eigentlich nicht zuviel Luft drauf oder sonstiges, echt ärgerlich.. ist ja auch nicht ganz billig der RR

PS: Scherben Nägel oder sonstige scharfkantigen Sachen waren NICHT im Spiel


----------



## CrossSepp (2. Januar 2008)

masta2006 schrieb:


> Schwalbe Fat Albert, Gute 2 Wochen gefahren, dann gemerkt das sie schleifen!   Nun jetzt sind sie an nem GT Tempest dranne



Was kann denn der Reifen dafür   Und nicht jeder Reifen paßt in jedes Rad,dafür gibt´s verschiedene Größen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtbiker12 (3. Januar 2008)

die gabel die an meinem bike dran war  -> Rst Launch 100mm <- s ein blödes scheißteil .
hab sie jetzt ausgetauscht gegen flick und jetzt gehts wieder^^.

und die felgen die dranwaren. -> Dp17<- auch voll der kack zum dirten.


----------



## Trollobaby (3. Januar 2008)

Aalex schrieb:


> Schwalbe Racing Ralph ... 2,25 Breite
> 
> l



reklamiert? Schwalbe ist da in der Regel sehr kulant


----------



## Aalex (3. Januar 2008)

ja klar 

mit den nobby nics hatte ich bisher keine probleme, auch die kojaks die ich im sommer in der stadt fahre halten und halten... nur die RR´s fetzen auch laut Radfuzzi öfter


----------



## Cpace (3. Januar 2008)

Mein Ex-Rad war ein absoluter Fehlkauf, wurde 2 Tage nach Fertigstellung geklaut...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Januar 2008)

Mein Ghost HTX 5700 war auch ein Fehlkauf, nach zarten 17 km Volleinschlag in einer geöffneten Autotüre


----------



## EvilEvo (3. Januar 2008)

@ nobike: Den Arsch verklagen, der dir dieTür vors Gesicht gehaun hat. Solche Deppen kotzen mich an, kaum ein Autofahrer nimmt Rücksicht auf Radfahrer...  , der soll dann den Schaden bezahln, ist ja so gesehn kein Fehlkauf, war ja ein Unfall kann Ghost ja nix dafür, Diebstahl kann man allerdings wirklich als Fehlkauf bezeichnen, insbesondere wenns nicht versichert ist.


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Januar 2008)

CrossSepp schrieb:


> Was kann denn der Reifen dafür   Und nicht jeder Reifen paßt in jedes Rad,dafür gibt´s verschiedene Größen...



hat doch keiner gesagt - trotzdem ist's dann 'n fehlkauf


----------



## fone (3. Januar 2008)

richtich


----------



## bAd_taSte (4. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leuts!

Mein größter Fehlkauf war eine Manitou Black Super Air 100 in/aus 2005.
Sie ließ sich entweder sensibel mit wenig Luft einstellen, dass sie ordentlich gearbeitet hat, aber dann hat sie bei jedem kleinen Hüpfer ne Bordsteinkante hoch oder so durchgeschlagen,
oder aber ich hab genug Luft drauf gemacht, dass ich damit auch fahren konnte, aber dann hat sie nicht mehr vernünftig angesprochen...

Greetz


----------



## BillGehts (4. Januar 2008)

Schlammbader schrieb:


> Ciclo Master CM 434
> 
> Er addiert die Höhenmeter schon ab dem Heimatort.
> 
> ...



Wenn man zu blöd ist das Ding zu bedienen, passieren genau solche Sachen. Hättest Du mal in der Bedienungsanleitung nachgeschaut, wäre das nicht passiert.

Wenn man den Thread hier querliest stellt man schnell fest, dass 50% der Fehlkäufe eigentlich Fehlbedienungen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtim (4. Januar 2008)

BillGehts schrieb:


> Wenn man zu blöd ist das Ding zu bedienen, passieren genau solche Sachen. Hättest Du mal in der Bedienungsanleitung nachgeschaut, wäre das nicht passiert.
> 
> Wenn man den Thread hier querliest stellt man schnell fest, dass 50% der Fehlkäufe eigentlich Fehlbedienungen sind.



böse ,böse............


----------



## underfrange (4. Januar 2008)

aber wahr...


----------



## beuze1 (4. Januar 2008)

BillGehts schrieb:


> Wenn man zu blöd ist das Ding zu bedienen, passieren genau solche Sachen. Hättest Du mal in der Bedienungsanleitung nachgeschaut, wäre das nicht passiert.
> 
> Wenn man den Thread hier querliest stellt man schnell fest, dass 50% der Fehlkäufe eigentlich Fehlbedienungen sind.


----------



## rem (4. Januar 2008)

vittoria randonneur pro (trekking reifen), angeben mit 430g -> 582g real

gore action ws, lange trägerhose, nachkauf meiner lieblingswinterhose .. fällt nur leider den entscheidenden tick kleiner aus und gore-ws-material gibt nicht nach.

Flite TT: zu unbequem. nur fahrbar mit dickster hosenpolsterung. dann kann ich weiterhin normale flites fahren

time alium pedale. gekauft wg knieproblemen. haben ja auch mehr bewegungsfreiheit als shimano-teile. meinem knie leider immer noch micht genug. seit ich ohne clickies fahre bin ich die knieprobs los.

2-4. irgendwann bei ebay


----------



## timtim (4. Januar 2008)

rem schrieb:


> vittoria randonneur pro (trekking reifen), angeben mit 430g -> 582g real
> 
> gore action ws, lange trägerhose, nachkauf meiner lieblingswinterhose .. fällt nur leider den entscheidenden tick kleiner aus und gore-ws-material gibt nicht nach.
> 
> ...




JUNGENS ,,,
lasst doch mal die subjektiven eindrücke draussen.......
was kann der sattel wenn er nicht unter deinen hintern passt oder die pedale für deine knieprobleme ,die vorher schon vorhanden waren.......ja?
es könnte der eindruck entstehen ,die teile würden nichts taugen.......
stimmt aber nicht ,sag ich.
selbstverständlich auch ein subjektiver eindruck..........


----------



## stephan- (4. Januar 2008)

Wurde doch eben schon gesagt.
Hier geht es um Fehlkäufe! Wenn mir irgendein Teil nicht passt oder es nicht das richtige für mich persönlich ist, dann ist es für mich ein Fehlkauf.
Somit wird das dann hier gelistet.
Wo ist das Problem? Steht doch sogar bei dem zitierten dabei: "Passt MEINEM Knie nicht"; "Passt _meinem_ Hintern nicht" - das sagt doch alles!


----------



## thaper (4. Januar 2008)

das ist aber trotzdem ein persönlicher fehlkauf bei dem ich mir denke verdammt da hätt ich mir lieber andere gekauft


----------



## Garfieldzzz (4. Januar 2008)

hayes hfx 9 hd... hätt ich doch nur die louises genommen die mein händler enpfohlen hatte... naja is scho ne zeit her jetz bin ich schlauer und die louise am ht funtzt edelst auch noch nach 1,5jahren bikevergewaltigen im bikepark undso


----------



## da_chris (4. Januar 2008)

bike workshop 2008, das ist echt nur hinausgeschmissenes geld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (5. Januar 2008)

Jup ich find die Preise da auch nicht so berauschend, "Stichelei an": Aber das ist eigentlich ein persönlicher Eindruck "Stichelei aus". So mein Agressions/Winterdepressionsanstau wurde befreit, bitte nicht persönlich angegriffen fühlen, egal wer. Hab da mal ein Nicht-Fehlkauf. Ritchey Comp Flatbar. Am Fahrrad ist er Mist, aber als Hebel um irgendwelches Werkzeug zu verlängern, zum Leute verhauen, und sonstigen Missbrauch ist er bestens geeignet.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (5. Januar 2008)

Schwalbe Racing Ralph, erst mal beschissen zum montieren (gehn auch bei über 6 Bar nicht ganz aus der Felge) mit viel öl und nochmehr Fluchen dann irgendwie draufbekommen. Eigentlich gut zu fahren aber die Dinger nutzen sich so schnell ab?! Jetzt auf Michelin umgestiegen..keine Montage Probleme und guter Gripp!

Manitou Spyder R, also erst mal hab ich das Ding gekauft, dann war sowohl Dämpfung wie auch Federung echt besch..eiden. Dann hab ich das Rad mitm Gartenschlauch abgesprizt, und dabei muss irgendwas kaputt gegangen sein an der Gabel weil nachher hat sie sich keinen Cm mehr bewegen lassen. Alles zerlegt und wieder zusammengeschraubt, doch das Teil wollte sich aus irgend einem Grund nicht bewegen, Mim Hammer drauf geschlagen, jetzt geht se wieder ?! doch sie verliert öl.. jetzt ist se rausgeflogen fahr wieder Starr in der Stadtschl**.

Sone Kette ausem Baumarkt glaub von Prophet oder so? Bei der ersten Fahrt gerissen.

..


----------



## omaschreck (5. Januar 2008)

mein trekkingrahmen, irgendwas aus taiwan, astro, kinesis oder weiss der geier...

jedenfalls aufgebaut......bääääh, pervers zu fahren.

lenker, vorbau, griffe (meine drei punkte die meistens bei unwohlsein helfen) - nix

dann noch hier was rumgestellt, da was rumgestellt....nix

ich mag den rahmen einfach nich.....fährt sich wie n panzer, is null wenig

bike wird jetzt zerlegt, die xtr samt DC (ja,ja...mir ist die diskussion bekannt  ) kommt wieder in die kiste


----------



## Lord Helmchen (5. Januar 2008)

ein Satz Latexschläuche, einer hat mich früh um 4 geweckt wie er, das bike nebendem bett stehend, explodiert ist.

Trotz korrekter Montage sind die Dinger wohl mit 90kg Lord helmchen und Cross Country Bike brutal überfordert gewesen. Das ewige Nachpumpen hat auch total genervt. War ja alle 2 Tage dabei...


----------



## pongi (5. Januar 2008)

hast du die so prall aufgepumpt das die explodiert sind?


----------



## hai-nik (5. Januar 2008)

bAd_taSte schrieb:


> Hallo Leuts!
> 
> Mein größter Fehlkauf war eine Manitou Black Super Air 100 in/aus 2005.
> Sie ließ sich entweder sensibel mit wenig Luft einstellen, dass sie ordentlich gearbeitet hat, aber dann hat sie bei jedem kleinen Hüpfer ne Bordsteinkante hoch oder so durchgeschlagen,
> ...


kenne ich auch.hatte das vorgängermodell von 2003 und dasselbe problem. sind mittlerweile die neuen dichtungen(angeblich leichtgängiger) und eine komplett neue zugstufeneinheit drin,am ansprechverhalten hat sich trotzdem nichts geändert. jetzt fristet sie ihr dasein als gelegentliche austauschgabel und dekoration. das thema manitou hat sich für mich seitdem auch erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan- (5. Januar 2008)

Mein Bruder hat eine 100mm Manitou Axel Black Elite oder irgendwie so.

Die Wahrheit ist, dass es sich nicht um eine Federgabel handelt sondern eher um eine _Starr_federgabel. Sie bewegt sich nämlich so gut wie gar nicht, scheint eine Atrappe zu sein. Und flext natürlich auch wie nichts gutes, als wäre die Gabel aus Gummi...


----------



## EvilEvo (5. Januar 2008)

Mh bei Manitou scheint es eine Menge solcher Montagsprodukte zu geben, ich kenne nicht viele, die mit ihren Manitous zufrieden sind. Meine 04er Axel Elite funktioniert super(Mensch 40â¬ gebraucht), und meine R7 ist sowieso der absolute Hammer(also nur aus meiner Sicht), bei mir funzt auch das SPV bestens, womit ja einige so ihre Probleme haben. Aus meinem Bekanntenkreis ist mir jetzt auch niemand sonst bekannt, der jemals mit einer Manitou zufrieden war(die Skareb Platinum am Bergwerk(Galerie) war anfangs auch super hat aber schnell angefangen zu flexen, LackqualitÃ¤t ist allerdings ein Traum), selbst ich muss sagen, der Lack und Dekor auf einer 700â¬-Gabel sollte lÃ¤nger als 1 1/2 Jahre halten.


----------



## stephan- (5. Januar 2008)

Die Travis-Gabeln sollen allesamt gut gehen, da reichen die Meinungen sogar bis zu "Super Gabel, das beste was ich je gefahren bin".


----------



## Fahr wienix (5. Januar 2008)

Sigma Evo pro Set gekauft. Nach 2 Wochen bei Minusgraden zur Arbeit fahren abgekackt. Nacheinander alle Kabel kaputt, eingeschickt und kurz darauf der gleiche Mist. Von der gleichen Firma nen Wireless Tacho, geht mal gar nicht, auch nach mehrmaligem einschicken nicht. Früher hat des Sigma Zeug noch funktioniert.


----------



## schefell6 (6. Januar 2008)

Hey Leute

ist ein Ghost HTX 7500 Rahmen nen Fehlkauf!?!? (ist kein Actinum Rahmen)...
Bis welche Scheibengröße ist der denn zugelassen, wiegt der auch nur 1600gramm in 48cm/19Zoll Größe

Postet bitte mal

Stopfer


----------



## stephan- (6. Januar 2008)

Manche Leute haben echt Ideen, da fällt einem nichts mehr zu ein..


----------



## ~PipO~ (6. Januar 2008)

DT 2350 LRS....die Felgen sind einfach der letzte scheiß hatte 2 Wochen freude dran war die hinterrad felge fertig und vorne ein bisschen später aber die Naben passen die gehen gut


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Januar 2008)

schefell6 schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> 
> ist ein Ghost HTX 7500 Rahmen nen Fehlkauf!?!? (ist kein Actinum Rahmen)...
> Bis welche Scheibengröße ist der denn zugelassen, wiegt der auch nur 1600gramm in 48cm/19Zoll Größe
> ...



Fehlkauf ?
würd ich nicht sagen ! Fahre seit einem Jahr ein HTX 7500 und bin bisher zufrieden. Einzigstes Manko bei dem Bike: die XT Scheibenbremse, die ist mir schon öfters festgegangen ! Aber der Rahmen is OK ! Ich hab da ne 180er Scheibe dran.


----------



## schefell6 (6. Januar 2008)

also für alle die mich nicht verstanden haben weil ich mich schlecht ausgedrückt habe...ich habe den rahmen noch nicht und deswegen frag ich 

was bedeutet die bremse ist festgegangen??

grüße stopfer


----------



## EvilEvo (6. Januar 2008)

Also erstens: Hättest lieber eine Anfrage im Techtalk oder so stellen sollen, das is glaub ich der falsche Ort für Kaufberatung.
Zweitens: Ich denke er meint, dass die Kolben sich einfach nicht zurückstellen(kenne ich von meiner Deore auch), vielleicht auch ein anderes Problem.
Drittens: Ich finde Ghost-Rahmen auch ziemlich gut, kenne jemanden der den 5700 fährt, ist aber glaube ich baugleich. Wenn der Preis stimmt ist der Rahmen eine gute Wahl. Das Klemmen der Bremsen liegt jedenfalls(denke ich) nicht am Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2008)

Sigma Pulsuhr PC 14 - nie benutzt inzwischen Batterien leer
1.8er Speichen am HR-Laufrad bei 98-102 KG Lebendgewicht (reissen natürlich am Kopf)
Manitou Skareb butterweich
Kurbelgrt FSA Carbon, nach 250 Km ausgeschlagen

Super bisher

Magura Louise
Rock Shox Reba Team, Race und World Cup
Sram X.0


----------



## DomlBoml (17. März 2008)

_aloha....
mein grÃ¶Ãter fehlkauf war ein Focus Decision 6.9 von 2007.... hatte damals noch keine ahnung von bikes und so  
bei dem bike ist mir gabel & rahmen nach 3/4. jahr gebrochen...
das bike hat ursprÃ¼nglich gekostet 600â¬... ich hab bis jetz (1 jahr spÃ¤ter) insgesamt 2800 dafÃ¼r ausgegeben  
orginale teile:

truvativ kurbel <3
griffe 
& julie bremse, wird aber jetz auch erneuert xD_


----------



## makost (17. März 2008)

Ganz klar Univega Alpina Sl5, hatte von Anfang an Schwierigkeiten mit der Schaltung. In einem halben Jahr 4 Ketten geschrottet durch einklemmen zwischen Rahmen und kleinem Kettenblatt, unterwegs die Pedale verloren, Gewinde ausgelaufen, 2 neue Tretlager da die Schaltung nie richtig funktioniert hat. Das letzte Tretlager,Hollotech 2, hab ich Bergab verloren. Ist lustig wenn du plötzlich ins leere trittst. Rahmen von dem Teil war astrein. Da hat nix gewackelt und gezappelt. Habe Kaufpreis komplett zurückbekommen.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (17. März 2008)

Und drittens war der Ghost-Rahmen nur ein Fehlkauf weil das Bike geklaut wurde als es fertig war.


----------



## Air+Style (19. März 2008)




----------



## $TrEEt_EmO (19. März 2008)

FSA The Pig Steuersatz-> Lager waren nach knapp 2 Monaten hin, trotz Fett
Point Lenkergriffe-> Drehten sich nach der Montage nur, trotz WD-40/Haarspray
Truvativ Hussefelt Kurbel + XR Innenlager-> Lager war nach 4 Monaten komplett ausgeschlagen und Kurbel war nach 6 Monaten "ausgeschlagen" (Kurbelarme lössten sich von alleine, trotz verschiedener Lager)
Schwalbe Table Top (Draht)-> im Park super Grip auch auf staubtrockenen Trails super, aber auch feuchten/nassen Strecken nich, außerdem beschi$$ener Durchschlagschutz, viel Abrieb nach knapp nem Jahr total runter


----------



## Freerider777 (19. März 2008)

Mein 

größter fehlkauf bisher war

der ganze mist den man sich oft am anfang kauft wenn man noch keine ahnung von bikes hat

sprich:

n billig bike zwar nur 400 euro trozdem schade dafür hätte man schonmal schöne laufräder bekommen...
so ein müll wie zu kleine Bike-Bekleidung und und und 


naja  

trotzdem imma wieda geil wenn man dann herrausfindet was man sich fürn schund gekauft hat 

ride on


----------



## clmns (19. März 2008)

Adidas Regenjacke.


Gekauft und dann kein einziges mal mehr bei Regen mit dem Rad vor die Tür.


----------



## Jaypeare (19. März 2008)

Syncros FL Stem in weiß. Der Optik wegen gekauft und weil er so selten ist. Monatelang gewartet, bis endlich lieferbar. Nach der ersten Ausfahrt war das Syncros-Logo teilweise abgerieben. Jetzt ist er ein halbes Jahr montiert und der (ohnehin von nahem betrachtet schuppig und irgendwie seltsam aussehende) Lack blättert flächig ab. Die Funktion ist in Ordnung, aber bei dem Preis kann man doch wohl bessere Qualität erwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## masta2006 (19. März 2008)

Suntour XC60 und RST 381 EL, Suntour verkauft, da die Führungsbuchsen nach 5 Monaten ausgeschlagen waren. Habe jetzt wieder eine und die is weitaus älter und läuft super. RST 381 EL, neu gekauft bei Ebay, wackelt auch schon, aber wird gefahren bis sie auseinander fliegt! Achja, Sigma Sport quadra, licht geht bei jedem sprung aus!


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (19. März 2008)

....ein Fully MTB.....niiiiieeeee mehr wieder, schei$$ gewippe und geschaukel beim hochfahren.....
Nur noch Ultra Hardtail, hab sogar die Federgabel gegen ne starre getauscht.
Hardtail for ever un sonst nix....


----------



## Freerider777 (21. März 2008)

Wenn man sich ein scheiß fully kauft ist das kla 


also ich fahr fully un hab keine probleme deswegen 
habendämpfer undgabeln ja die ganzen Lock Out und  Motion Control ******* 

also hauste rein 

MFG Alex


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (21. März 2008)

Freerider777 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich ein scheiß fully kauft ist das kla
> 
> 
> also ich fahr fully un hab keine probleme deswegen
> ...



Ja mag schon sein, wobei ich bezweifle das ein Giant NRS zu seiner Zeit das schlechteste war, ausserdem war ichs leid zuviele bewegliche Teile am Bke zu haben(Wartung etc.)
Jetzt isses gut....


----------



## St!ffl3r (17. April 2008)

Umf Hardy 3 '06... Naja am Anfang echt ok ( wo ich noch keine ahnung hatte). Jou nach ner Zeit musste ich immer mehr teile umtauschn , weil kaputt bzw. zu schlecht für mein niveau. Jo mittlerweile hab ich 1300 euro hingeplättert und es is immernoch schlechter als die meiner Freunde. Und die Altteile will auch niemand haben


----------



## Tobsen85 (18. April 2008)

Maxxis Minon DH *2.35* Front

- die 2.35er sind sehr dünn (zumindest auf meinen alten 521ern, die alten Mofo DH 2.3er waren deutlich breiter)
- bei feuchten Witterungsbedingungen kaum selbstreinigung (geringer Abstand der Stollen)
- in Kurven/Anliegern im Grenzbereich "untersteuernd"
+ sehr gute Laufeigenschaften beim geradeaus radeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan- (18. April 2008)

- 2.35 reicht alle mal
- guter Kurvengrip
- wen interessiert "Selbstreinigung"/wo soll der Sinn liegen?


----------



## kroiterfee (18. April 2008)

der sinn leigt darin das ein reifen der voller dreck ist auf losem untergrund kaum noch haftet bzw auf schlammigem boden wegrutscht.


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (18. April 2008)

Thomson X4 Vorbau in 120mm x 10° x 31,8mm ... (für die Räder die ich habe einfach zu lang, siehe Signatur)
Maxxis Highroller 2,35" Faltreifen + Minion R 2,35" Faltreifen ... so ein Betrug, die sind nur 2,1" breit


----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. April 2008)

Latex Schläuche bei...90kg Fahrergewicht. im Big Bike.


----------



## Wampei (19. April 2008)

manitou travis....das teil is soooo ein haufen müll....


----------



## Heinze (19. April 2008)

Nen Schwalbe Extra light Schlauch. 1,5" - 2,1". Mit nem 2,1" Racing Ralph gabs nach 2km auf Straße nen Riss. Materialfehler. Ist genau an der Klebenaht aufgerissen


----------



## CLICKETYCLACK (20. April 2008)

Shimano AM50


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (26. April 2008)

Specialized Deviant Carbon in Größe L ... nach ner Minute hats dann plötzlich angefangen zu drücken, falls jemand interesse hat, er is noch neu und unbenutzt, ansonsten versuch ich ihn am montag zurück zu geben


----------



## kroiterfee (26. April 2008)

a2z single speed. selten so einen rotz in der hand gehabt!!!!!!


----------



## Ehrenfeld (29. März 2009)

$TrEEt_EmO schrieb:


> Point Lenkergriffe-> Drehten sich nach der Montage nur, trotz WD-40/Haarspray


WD-40? Auf die Griffe? 
Entweder zwei Tropfen Bremsreiniger oder trocken draufklopfen, damit hab ich seit vielen Jahren nie Probleme mit verschiedensten Griffen.


$TrEEt_EmO schrieb:


> Truvativ Hussefelt Kurbel + XR Innenlager-> Lager war nach 4 Monaten komplett ausgeschlagen und Kurbel war nach 6 Monaten "ausgeschlagen" (Kurbelarme lössten sich von alleine, trotz verschiedener Lager)


Kann ich voll bestätigen...Truvativ Hussefelt sind mit die schlechtesten Kurbeln die ich je gefahren bin.

Ein völliger Reinfall war außerdem die Magura Julie die ich ganz am Anfang gefahren bin - Bremspower extrem mies und dann läuft sie auch einfach noch mir nichts, dir nichts aus.
Vuelta DH-Felgen in Verbindung mit Grimeca-Naben - ebenfalls kein Spaß...ansonsten hatte ich eigentlich recht wenig Fehlkäufe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (29. März 2009)

Fun Works N-Light Titan Sattelklemme, Titanschraube beim andrehen mit 4Nm den Kopf ausgedreht.


----------



## gobo (29. März 2009)

größter fehlkauf ein bergamont bigair6.7!!

hinterbau arbeitete nicht bei kleineren bodenwellen o.ä!lrs mußte getauscht werden da spiel in der vorderen nabe.rahmen viiiel zu groß(m)bei 1,72,baut vorne zu hoch auf.

mfg


----------



## underfrange (29. März 2009)

Hab mir ma n Rennrad gekauft...... mehr will ich dazu nicht sagen


----------



## revellbikes (29. März 2009)

rock shox pike 



so eine **** gabel hatte ich noch nie 


1. sie ist viel zu weich 

2. sie macht scheiss geräusche

3. sie is mir gestern gebrochen nach nur 2 wochen =(



ich werde jetz wieder marzocchi fahrn die halten wenigstens


----------



## Medic-BHD (29. März 2009)

naja bei mir war es die Manitou R7 ..... Total zäh und Träge beim Feeden. 
Und Die XT V-Brakes, durch diese komische Bauform das der Klotz gerade an die Felge kommt, nach 500 km fing da alles an zu Wackeln und Einstellen war nicht mehr möglich da die Nieten Ausgeschlagen waren. Umtausch nicht möglich da normaler Verschleiß!

Ride on....


----------



## stephan- (29. März 2009)

revellbikes schrieb:


> rock shox pike
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Troll.
1. Kauf dir 'ne harte Feder
2. ?
3. Selbst Schuld scheinbar. Keine Ahnung wie man die Gabel kleinkriegt bei gutem Umgang. Aber Hunderttausende Dirt, DH und Street Fahrer werden sich bestimmt irren


----------



## schefell6 (29. März 2009)

@Medic-BHD

Welches Baujahr war denn die XT Bremse!?


----------



## karsten reincke (29. März 2009)

Als BROOKS-Fan habe ich mal einen Flite probiert, nach 20km habe ich ihn dann meinem Sohn geschenkt.


----------



## Jumper 1 (29. März 2009)

revellbikes schrieb:


> rock shox pike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Immer wieder das gleiche 
Eine Pike gehört nicht ans Dirtbike
wenn sie bricht meckert ihr gleich rum,was für ein sc..
Es ist eine AM-Gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blubberkarl (29. März 2009)

war auf der Suche nach ner Stadtschlampe und habe ein Baumarktteil missbraucht. Selbst die Anforderung als Stadtschlampe hat das Bike für 99 Euro nicht geschafft. Der letzte Mist bei dem selbst die hohe Einkaufsrechung mehr Spass macht, als der Weg zum Laden. 
Vertickt für immerhin 70 Euro nur zwei Wochen später...


----------



## Exekuhtot (29. März 2009)

Truvativ Innenlager und Primo Pedalen bei beidem haben die Lager so 200km am CC Rad gehalten...

Ansonsten war ich bisher immer recht glücklich bis auf den Tomac Rahmen von 2001 der 3x an der gleichen Stelle gebrochen ist...


----------



## toshiba (13. April 2009)

die Gatorbrake mit 4 Kolben !


----------



## nightrider91 (13. April 2009)

Blubberkarl schrieb:


> war auf der Suche nach ner Stadtschlampe und habe ein Baumarktteil missbraucht. Selbst die Anforderung als Stadtschlampe hat das Bike für 99 Euro nicht geschafft. Der letzte Mist bei dem selbst die hohe Einkaufsrechung mehr Spass macht, als der Weg zum Laden.
> Vertickt für immerhin 70 Euro nur zwei Wochen später...



selber schuld stadtschlampen holt man sich am besten am sperrmüll für kostnix

ansonsten hatt ich mal nen fully von s-crash zwei ramen brüche und der dämpfer dnm ao-30 (oder so ähnlich) hat andauernd luft aus der hauptkammer in die negativkammer gepumpt auch zweimaliger austausch auf garantie hat das problem nicht behoben 

schwalbe nobby nic


----------



## Schoasdromme (13. April 2009)

Jumper 1 schrieb:


> Immer wieder das gleiche
> Eine Pike gehört nicht ans Dirtbike
> wenn sie bricht meckert ihr gleich rum,was für ein sc..
> Es ist eine AM-Gabel



genau


----------



## Schönauer_RIDER (15. April 2009)

ne gebrauchte Marzocchi MZ Race                        JaJa lacht nur  xD 

(Gott allein weis warum ich mir das ding gekauft habe)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (15. April 2009)

Ein Deore Umwerfer, da mir der Verkäufer erzählt hatte, dass ein LX (den ich eigentlich kaufen wollte) nicht besser sei. Mit dem Deore-Teil hatte ich dann etwas Ärger, wobei die anderen Komponenten aus dieser Gruppe sehr gut funktionierten

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## aradriel (15. April 2009)

Racing Ralph UST. Nie dicht. Nie. Mit Milch, ohne Milch. Egal.


----------



## thaper (15. April 2009)

crank brothers sage c, beim einbau mit wenig druck, die lagerschalen gerissen.

sunline headset v2, schon beim auspacken lies sich der gabelkonus nicht vom unteren lager entfernen. mit hilfsmitteln wie schrauben zieher und kraft ging es dann. dementsprechend gut lies er sich einstellen. knackte solang bis er rausflog.

chris king


----------



## basti1993 (15. April 2009)

focus hellfire für 1300 euro, un nen felt jumpshot rahmen mit exzentrischem innenlager! des ****t sau an


----------



## AndiBonn86 (16. April 2009)

zu kleine aldi handschuhe für 3 euro und zu faul zum umtauschen


----------



## nun_der_chef (16. April 2009)

ne Federgabel von RST (281 DH) - wow Doppelbrücke - das Ding muß gut sein....

aber: danach nochmal ne RST. Diesmal 381. Wie kann man nur....

Ist GottSeiDank schon ne Weile her und man lernt dazu.


----------



## matou (16. April 2009)

thaper schrieb:


> sunline headset v2, schon beim auspacken lies sich der gabelkonus nicht vom unteren lager entfernen. mit hilfsmitteln wie schrauben zieher und kraft ging es dann. dementsprechend gut lies er sich einstellen. knackte solang bis er rausflog.
> 
> chris king



 Kenn ich - das Teil fliegt bei der nächsten Gelegenheit wieder raus!


----------



## Joeh1 (18. April 2009)

die truvativ hussefelt pedalen!
habe die pins dann ber abgesägt und schrauben eingebaut jetzt sind sie richtig geil


----------



## thaper (18. April 2009)

lol


----------



## lexle (18. April 2009)

Kind Shock I 900 und auch noch 2 mal den Fehler gemacht.. was für ein Dreck!!!

Nur noch getoppt vom Nicolai Trombone 2000


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (18. April 2009)

was war am trombone der fehler?


----------



## lexle (18. April 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> was war am trombone der fehler?



Das der Trombone 2000 Dämfer nie funktioniert hat, eine Fehlkonstruktion war und das bike vom Markt genommen wurde
+ Durchgebogene Sitzstrebe etc.


----------



## Schönauer_RIDER (5. Mai 2009)

nen fun works dirt master rahmen 13,5"  , der rahmen war so klein das das vorderrad grade so beim lenken an der pedale vorbei ist wenn die in der waagerechten war und dem zu folge is man mit dem fuß gegens rad geschlagen....
ich weis nicht wer so eine rotze konstruiert, darf man nich verkaufen son scheiss....


----------



## Mrrabbit (5. Mai 2009)

einen fun works jannis jumplin Rahmen, der fing nach 4 Monaten an zu rosten - der Hersteller meint ist mein Fehler, ich solle den Rahmen regelmässig von innen mit Sprühöl behandeln.
Nein Danke, nun habe ich etwas richtiges.


----------



## Heggebangadd (6. Mai 2009)

Trelock LS 200 Frontleuchte mit 3 LED's: Mit frischen Batterien gerade hell genug, um unter der Bettdecke zu lesen


----------



## wosch (6. Mai 2009)

*Clickpedale* mit Schuhen mit Cleats drunter. Ich dachte, das wäre beim MTB eine gute Idee, war es aber nicht. Habe mich trötz längerer Benutzung nie daran gewöhnen können. 
Dann ans Straßenrad geschraubt, auch Mist, da ich mit keinem anderen Schuh fahren konnte. 
Um Mißverständnisse vorzubeugen: die Dinger waren von Shimano, funktionierten einwandfrei und ließen sich gut einstellen. Es lag an meinem Denkfehler, dass ich diesen Kauf hätte lassen sollen.
Fehlkauf durch Blödheit!


----------



## apoptygma (6. Mai 2009)

Gonso Bikewear! Erst nen Langarmtrikot, was man knicken konnte von der Qualität, dann ne Soft Shell Jacke, die zum :kotz: ist und nach 2 Einsätzen oder so nur noch rumhängt, weil die alles macht...kaputt gehen, nicht atmungsaktiv sein....aber eben nicht den zweckmässigen Einsatz erfüllen.

Aber weil Weiber besonders doof sind, hab ich nochmal nen Gonso Träger-Shirt gekauft. Mal sehen.....aber große Hoffnung  hab ich da eher nicht, gekauft wurds trotzdem.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (6. Mai 2009)

shimano hone kurbel ohne stahl-einsatz fürs pedalgewinde. man ahnt, was passierte.


----------



## F.O.B. (6. Mai 2009)

Bergwerk Faunus LSD & German Answer Airforce 2c (Pump Gun)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MO_Thor (6. Mai 2009)

Contis Vertical für 15 Euro das Stück....gammelten seit knapp 4 Jahren im Keller rum. Seit neustem sind sie übergangsweise wieder auf nem Hardtail - und ich weiß, warum ich sie im Keller hab gammeln lassen.

Maxxis Wetscream: zwei Stück gekauft, zweimal gefahren. Klar, geiler Reifen im Schlamm, aber schon die kleinste Tretpassage artet in üble Arbeit aus. Rennmischungen sind halt nix für Touren (und seien sie noch so kurz). Seit "Erfindung" der Intermediate-Reifen wie Muddy Mary liegen sie einsam und verlassen im Keller rum.

Am allerschlimmsten: Fußpumpe von Aldi. Zweikolbengerät, angeblich soll man damit Reifen aufpumpen können. Mir ist die Pumpe gleich beim Probepumpen um die Ohren geflogen.


----------



## ICON82 (7. Mai 2009)

Schwalbe Smart Sam = 16km und der Mantel war im Arsch
Continental Vertical = Bei jeder Tour nen platten (kann auch sein, dass ich unfähig bin)


----------



## el-master (7. Mai 2009)

ICON82 schrieb:


> Schwalbe Smart Sam = 16km und der Mantel war im Arsch


 

Auauaua. Das tut doch weh!




Spass beiseite! Meine Smart Sam haben heute morgen die 500km Marke überschritten, ohne Defekte.


----------



## ICON82 (7. Mai 2009)

el-master schrieb:


> Auauaua. Das tut doch weh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bis ich den wieder draußen hatte. AUA. 

Naja hatte halt echt pech, denke ich.


----------



## thaper (7. Mai 2009)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Contis Vertical für 15 Euro das Stück....gammelten seit knapp 4 Jahren im Keller rum. Seit neustem sind sie übergangsweise wieder auf nem Hardtail - und ich weiß, warum ich sie im Keller hab gammeln lassen.
> 
> Maxxis Wetscream: zwei Stück gekauft, zweimal gefahren. Klar, geiler Reifen im Schlamm, aber schon die kleinste Tretpassage artet in üble Arbeit aus. Rennmischungen sind halt nix für Touren (und seien sie noch so kurz). Seit "Erfindung" der Intermediate-Reifen wie Muddy Mary liegen sie einsam und verlassen im Keller rum.
> 
> Am allerschlimmsten: Fußpumpe von Aldi. Zweikolbengerät, angeblich soll man damit Reifen aufpumpen können. Mir ist die Pumpe gleich beim Probepumpen um die Ohren geflogen.



na da zeigst ma mal wie du im richtigen schlamm mit muddy s fhrst


----------



## Lemming (7. Mai 2009)

Formula Scheibenbremse anno 1998 erstes Jahr mit Ausgleichsbehälter... nie wirklich dicht bekommen und wenn das Rad auf dem Kopf stand konnte man neu entlüften.
Irgendwelche Shimano System Laufräder von 2003... die Lager waren schneller hin als ich schauen konnte und sonst noch ein paar Einkäufe bei denen ich meinte Geld sparen zu müssen. Billig gekauft hat sich bisher immer als teuer herausgestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (7. Mai 2009)

Er redet von Touren.


----------



## Torxwald (7. Mai 2009)

Stevens Cyclocross Prestige. War ein Schnäppchen bei einem kleinen Hamburger Händler. Im Nachinein hab ich erfahren, dass es ein Montagsrad war, das bei Stevens die Runde machte und einfach niemand haben wollte, bzw. immer wieder zurückging. Das war auch der Grund, wieso es (was mir damals nicht auffiel), schon kleinere Gebrauchsspuren hatte. 

Das Rat war 7 Monate in meinem Besitz, bin es über einen Flohmarkt für 100 Euro unter Neupreis losgeworden, wobei mein Neupreis 500 Euro unter dem eigentlichen lag (das hätte mir damals schon komisch vorkommen müssen, wieso ein knapp 1500 Euro Rad für 500 Euro weniger verzockt wird.

Nur Ärger damit. 

Tretlager ständig locker, dann defekt, Nabe defekt, ständig STI Probleme, alles Mist. 

Seither bin ich um Stevens weite Bogen gegangen, nicht ganz gerechtfertigt, aber wer einmal so eine Odyssee gemacht hat. nie wieder.


----------



## thaper (7. Mai 2009)

warum tauscht man nicht einfach die komponenten auf kulanz aus?


----------



## picard2893 (7. Mai 2009)

thaper schrieb:


> warum tauscht man nicht einfach die komponenten auf kulanz aus?


 
Hab ich mich auch gerade gefragt... was hat denn der Rahmen von Stevens mit den Komponenten zu tun??? Da kann doch Stevens nichts dafür. 

Zum Thema...boah, Fehlkauf...wo soll ich anfangen?! Also wie wärs mit der jüngsten Fehlkaufaktion: Sigma Black Pro. Der totale Mist, leuchtet kaum besser als ne Taschenlampe und hat technische Probleme gehabt, wie permanentes Brennen, selbst wenn man den Aus-Schalter betätigt. Also sogenanntes Einfrieren. Das fand ich aber gut, da das ein Reklamationsgrund war und von H+S sofort gegen Bares getauscht wurde. Hab mir dann für 200 Euro mehr die Tesla geholt und bin überwältigt. Ok, ist nicht gerade fair eine 100 Euro Lampe mit einer 300 Euro Lampe zu vergleichen, aber ich dachte, die Pro würde für Nachttouren ausreichen, was sie aber in keinster Weise gepackt hat. Hierfür muss man wirklich investieren.


----------



## rem (7. Mai 2009)

- lange gonso trägerhose. einfach nur unbequem. hab aber draus (im gegnesatz zu  apoptygma/#984)  gelernt 

- sigma funktachos der ersten generation

- div shimano-naben. warum werden die immer zu stramm eingestellt ausgeliefert? hat man aber irgendwann übung im einstellen


----------



## Transo (9. Mai 2009)

Mrrabbit schrieb:


> einen fun works jannis jumplin Rahmen, der fing nach 4 Monaten an zu rosten - der Hersteller meint ist mein Fehler, ich solle den Rahmen regelmässig von innen mit Sprühöl behandeln.
> Nein Danke, nun habe ich etwas richtiges.



....guten Morgen,
ich glaube irgendwie hat der Hersteller eventuell recht, scheint ja immer dich zu treffen. Das man die Anbauteile nicht trocken einbaut weisst du aber, oder? Oder fährtst du unter Wasser? 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5364869#post5364869
....Post Nr.13....

....hmmm ist schon ein komischer Zufall?

tschüss, der transo


----------



## Pommespaul (13. Mai 2009)

Hihihi... ich hab mir mal ne schöne Sigma mit Akku gekauft. Aber ich fahr gar nicht im Dinkeln... *grmpf*
Und die Hose von Gonzo ist auch nix. Nach kurzer Zeit lösen sich die Nähte auf...


----------



## Mrrabbit (13. Mai 2009)

Transo schrieb:


> ....guten Morgen,
> ich glaube irgendwie hat der Hersteller eventuell recht, scheint ja immer dich zu treffen. Das man die Anbauteile nicht trocken einbaut weisst du aber, oder? Oder fährtst du unter Wasser?
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5364869#post5364869
> ....Post Nr.13....
> ...




Der Fehler aus dem anderen Post ist gefunden: Stahlwolle im Unterrohr - Warum kann keiner sagen - egal ist geklärt. Ein Tipp: sei vorsichtig wie Du Leuten entgentrittst die Du nicht kennst oder deren Sachkenntnis Du nicht kennst.

Ich fahre nicht unter Wasser sondern auch bei Regen - ja da kann Mann oder Frau auch fahren. Das das Rad danach (mit rausgenommer Sattelstütze) trocknet versteht sich von selbst. Ich werde mich aber weigern einen Rahmen komplett von innen mit Sprühöl zu behandeln. Ich habe noch Rennräder von 1995, die nicht rosten.

Grüße
Marc


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. Mai 2009)

Ohne jetzt irgendwas lostreten zu wollen: Die Behandlung mit Mike Sanders Wachs oder Fluidfilm etc. ist eigentlich ziemlich gängig. Viele Klassikfreunde behandeln ihre Rahmen auch damit.
In meinem Nicht-Klassiker hab ich's auch drin. Ist halt kein edles, teures Germans mit entsprechender Schutzbehandlung der Rahmenrohre innen.
Wenn der Rahmen nicht ab Werk behandelt ist und nicht aus Edelstahl ist, dann rostet eigentlich jeder Stahlrahmen mehr oder weniger.


----------



## aka (13. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Gonso Bikewear! ... dann ne Soft Shell Jacke, die zum :kotz: ist und ...





Pommespaul schrieb:


> H...Und die Hose von Gonzo ist auch nix. Nach kurzer Zeit lösen sich die Nähte auf...



Da sind meine Erfahrung mit Gonso eigentlich recht gut - meine Winterklamotten von denen (2 Oslo Hosen, eine Nevada Jacke) sind klasse.
Das Problem mit den Naehten hatte ich an zwei Sommerhosen von denen auch - nach nettem Mailkontakt hat sich Gonso recht kulant gezeigt.
Also durchweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Transo (13. Mai 2009)

Mrrabbit schrieb:


> Der Fehler aus dem anderen Post ist gefunden: Stahlwolle im Unterrohr - Warum kann keiner sagen - egal ist geklärt. Ein Tipp: sei vorsichtig wie Du Leuten entgentrittst die Du nicht kennst oder deren Sachkenntnis Du nicht kennst.
> 
> Ich fahre nicht unter Wasser sondern auch bei Regen - ja da kann Mann oder Frau auch fahren. Das das Rad danach (mit rausgenommer Sattelstütze) trocknet versteht sich von selbst. Ich werde mich aber weigern einen Rahmen komplett von innen mit Sprühöl zu behandeln. Ich habe noch Rennräder von 1995, die nicht rosten.
> 
> ...



.....huhuuhhu, muss ich mich jetzt vor dir fürchten? Bist aber ein ganz cooler, wa? Ich will ja deine Sachkenntniss gar nicht in Frage stellen, aber du bist bestimmt nicht der einzige der bei Regen fährt. Da müssten ja tausende Probleme kriegen und du gleich zwei mal kurz hintereinander? 
Na ja, dann will ich dir "Sachverständigem" mal glauben.
...transo


----------



## Dirtbike Freak (13. Mai 2009)

ein gudereit m-60 schwerfällig, schlechte austattung, hatt nur probleme gemacht,


----------



## Jaypeare (14. Mai 2009)

Kurzfingerhandschuhe von Pearl Izumi. Nach 1 Woche (sturzfreiem) Tourenbiken in den Alpen bestanden die nur noch aus Löchern.

Aerozine X12 FX aus einer der frühen Serien. Zunächst für viel zu viel Geld gebraucht ohne Kettenblätter bei ibäh gekauft (selbst schuld, gab aber noch keinen deutschen Importeur und die Liste an leichten, bezahlbaren schwarzen Kurbeln war überschaubar). Dann um nicht noch mehr Geld auszugeben die Blätter einer LX-Kurbel rangeschraubt, womit sich das "leicht" schon relativiert hatte. Dann Probleme bei der Montage, linker Kurbelarm passte selbst mit Gewalt nicht weit genug auf die Verzahnung, um das Teil ohne axiales Spiel montieren zu können. Also zusätzlichen (4.) Spacer beim Tretlager verbaut. 2 Monate später gabs die Kurbel dann bei bikeavenue für den gleichen Preis neu mit Blättern. Kurz geärgert, Kurbel funzte aber gut, also was solls. Neulich fiel mir während einer normalen Tour der linke Kurbelarm ab. Die (Alu-) Kurbelschraube war komplett abgeschert. Diagnose: Montagefehler, durch den zusätzlichen Spacer saßen die Verzahnungen nicht weit genug aufeinander, die Schraube musste Kräfte aufnehmen für die sie nicht gemacht war.

Fazit: Teure Lehrstunde, lag aber nur zum Teil an der Kurbel und zum größeren Teil an eigener Dummheit.


----------



## fLoOh (17. Mai 2009)

Steckschutzbleche
bin einmal damit gefahren und haben so gut wie nichts gebracht, war genau so voll wie wenn ich ohne gefahren wäre

gruß
flo


----------



## Black-Yeti (1. Juni 2009)

Eine Manitou Stance Kingpin.

Nach ca. 6 Wochen ist mit die Verbindung der Standrohre gebrochen bei einer normalen Abfahrt ohne Wurzeln oder ähnlichem. Und das bei einer Doppelbrücken Gabel. Ein absolutes No-Go.


----------



## Outliner (2. Juni 2009)

fLoOh schrieb:


> Steckschutzbleche
> bin einmal damit gefahren und haben so gut wie nichts gebracht, war genau so voll wie wenn ich ohne gefahren wäre
> 
> gruß
> flo


du musst noch viel lernen.der name ist irreführend,denn vor besoffen sein schützen schutzbleche nicht.ausser du hältst sie vor den mund.


----------



## dropsau5555 (2. Juni 2009)

Truvativ Innenlager...1 Monate alt...knack,knack,knack...
drecks Innenlager!!!


----------



## jacky60314 (2. Juni 2009)

Hab mir mal den Mounty Space-Bar fÃ¼r meine Lampe und fÃ¼rn Tacho geholt.
16,95 â¬ Ã¼bern Harz gekickt und nie benutzt.


----------



## EvilEvo (2. Juni 2009)

Eben gerade der Schwalbe Rocket Ron, 445g angegeben, 478g sinds wirklich, nur weil man innerhalb von 2 Tagen nirgendwo mehr einen Furious Fred in 2,25 rankriegt, wehe der taugt nix auf der Strecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Body (10. Juli 2009)

*Jeantex Arles* hält nicht ein Stück trocken.

Wenn es nur an den Nähten wäre, ok, bei dem Leichtgewicht.
Aber Arme, Schulter und Brust nass bis auf die Knochen, obwohl es grad mal 15 Minuten Fahrt waren bei mittelmäßigen Regen.

Die Jeantex Toulouse Hose hat dagegen wie immer gut gehalten.


----------

